#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<crdlb> O_o
<Pumpernickel> o_o
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nixternal: do you have a minute or 2?
<gnomefreak> nalioth, SportChick or rob is one of you here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@c-71-195-109-228.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> idiot central today, eh?
<gnomefreak> hes looking for hobbsee
<nixternal> gnomefreak: what's up?
<gnomefreak> nixternal: it was differnet ip sorry
<nixternal> ahh
<gnomefreak> hobbsee banned him not you only 1 number off
* Jucato never realized nixternal was a *big* man... stays away....
<nixternal> huh?
<Jucato> barcamp pics
* gnomefreak is now worried about nixternal's safety from that comment :(
<gnomefreak> oh
<nixternal> gnomefreak: hahahaha
<nixternal> I was lost for a second
<gnomefreak> i saw that pic too
<nixternal> I am a small dude ;)
<Jucato> either that, or everyone else in the pic was small :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: everyone around him is tiny though
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> I think it's easier/more fun to imagine nixternal as a big scary man :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> haha
<gnomefreak> freddy needs to eat he is really really thin
<nixternal> I thought you seen the pics of me carrying the kegs or something...I was like, how did they get online so fast
<nixternal> freddy and eddie both
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> nixternal: kegs? O.o
<tonyyarusso> sounds like a comedy team, freddy and eddie?
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> heh, ya, our Barcamp was loaded!
<Jucato> heheh
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: did you honestly think an Ubuntu conference would be done sober?
<nixternal> top shelf brewhaha
<Jucato> lol :)
<gnomefreak> seeing as nixternal was oldest person there (yes i would think it would be done sober lol
<nixternal> a lot of homebrewed beer...all of the Chicago hackers brew their own stuff
<nixternal> there was some pretty good stuff there
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> there were quite a few older than I
<nixternal> actually, 2 older gentleman, 1 with a walker and 1 with a cane
<tonyyarusso> I believe it was one of the Burgers who refers to UDS as the "Ubuntu Drinking Session"
<nixternal> don't know if they were there to hack or drink though
<Jucato> although I still can't get nixternal's pose out of my mind... reminds me too much of something like http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/051225/051225_bozek_hmed_11aA.hmedium.jpg
<Jucato> (oooh. didn't realize the pic is from msn :P)
<nixternal> gahahahah
<nixternal> busted!
<gnomefreak> omg that was weird as hell
<gnomefreak> cool but weird
<Jucato> :P
* gnomefreak brb need to talk to someone about that
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=222614165&size=l
<nixternal> there you go, there is me with some guys my size and then some
<gnomefreak> 3rd from left?
<nixternal> yup
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> :)
<GazzaK> i'd not argue with you
<nixternal> have to get a skin tight Ubuntu shirt and strike some poses :)
<nixternal> GazzaK: I am slow, so if you can move a little quicker than a turtle, you got me ;)
<GazzaK> ven still, that look is evil :p
<GazzaK> oops, even
<GazzaK> it needs numbers underneath
<Jucato> told yah. nixternal is scary :)
<nixternal> man, you definitely aren't the first to say that one...my x tells me I need to smile more
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, nixternal: How do you check a user's RealName?
<nixternal> whois them if they have it set
<gnomefreak> whois
* tonyyarusso must not even have it set himself...?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: whos are you looking for?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: passing thought
<tonyyarusso> so far
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jucato> nixternal: but when you do smile... it's still scary...
<GazzaK> tonyyarusso, you do have it set
* Jucato looks at nixternal's hackergotchi
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: oh?  my /whois tonyyarusso didn't say...
<nixternal> haha, that is an old pic in my hackergotchi
<gnomefreak> feel free to clean out -offtopic if they get back to the illeagal topics
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: oh, ircname?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: btw your sleeping
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/attack.jpg
* gnomefreak needs a smoke
<nixternal> and if you think I was mean looking, how bout my puppy :)
<gnomefreak> such a cute little puppy :)
<nixternal> yes he is
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: right, right...dang
<nixternal> 110 pound pitbull that gets beat up by cats
* tonyyarusso is terrified now
<Jucato> oh my....
<Jucato> like master, like dog... scray :)
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: You have a pit bull that weighs eight pounds less than me?!?!?!?
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> I have a pitbull and a yorkie
<nixternal> and the yorkie rules the house
<GazzaK> nixternal, http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/6365/nixternalprisonphotodh8.jpg
<nixternal> gahahaha
<GazzaK> gimp rulez
<Jucato> hehe that was fast :)
<nixternal> no doubt
<GazzaK> and gimp took ages to load too
<GazzaK> damn x11 stuff on osx
<nixternal> hehe, I am using Gutsy, and Gimp 2.3 has moved everything
<nixternal> Script-fu isn't all that it used to be, it has been absorbed into the regular filters
<nixternal> took me a while to figure out how to do a drop shadown w/o script-fu
<nixternal> oh well, sleep time for me
<nixternal> g'nite all
<GazzaK> night Sir :p
* GazzaK is scared
<Jucato> g'night scary nixternal!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jrib, do you agree with me asking them to move to pm/elsewhere?
<PriceChild> they're offtopic imo and using a lot of space
<jrib> yes, I was about to do the same
<PriceChild> next time they speak i'll ask again nicely :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: yeah, rrright
<Tm_T> btw good day to you all o/
<PriceChild> morning Tm_T :)
<jrib> heh, he did close with that
<PriceChild> I really don't care....
<PriceChild> I DETEST it on the forums... where I request "thread steering end" and we get back on topic...
<PriceChild> and people comment on me
<PriceChild> this is the same thing. We've requested they move on... EOD
<PriceChild> doesn't need closing comments etc. etc.
<jrib> true
<PriceChild> because then people comment on comments
<PriceChild> and we still don't get back on topic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> erm, /me hides from ops
* Hobbsee boots GazzaK 
<GazzaK> :-)
<GazzaK> I  U
<ubotu> hylje called the ops in #ubuntu
<Vorian> what the heck is JIO?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Vorian> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Tm_T: you do it
<Tm_T> thanks <3
<Jucato> I would have wanted to. but seeing as I was the one directly offended, it would have been inappropriate :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: hes pming you?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: notice
<gnomefreak> omg
<Hobbsee> yeah.  painful
* Hobbsee could just +bf here
<Hobbsee> bf'd to here
<Hobbsee> ...
<skarlen> hola
<Picii> Can someone take a look at zeldafan500 in #ubuntu, quite  troll.
<GazzaK> in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GazzaK> now
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> rbs-tito called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> have you seen that latest lart in -offtopic?
<Amaranth> * ubotu breaks hendrixski's machine by running automatix on it. Twice.
* Amaranth doesn't see a problem with that
<Amaranth> it's not libel if it's true
<GazzaK> I thought there was a ceasefire or something
<Picii>  !automatix is still there....
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Picii said:  !automatix is still there....
<Picii> ...
<effie_jayx> is automatix supposed to be someone?
<Picii> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Amaranth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-26
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, GrahamA said: !teamspeak is a Voice Over IP program mostly used by gamers.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> grr silly rain
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> anyone have power of ubotu other than Seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Kprofthreat> Test me.
<Hobbsee> Kprofthreat: okay, you're fine.
<Kprofthreat> Thanks, Hobbs
<Kprofthreat> Where's Calvin?
<Hobbsee> Kprofthreat: thanks for your patience.
<Kprofthreat> Lol, thank you for your fast response.
<Hobbsee> duct taped, in the closet.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<wols_> there is a psammer in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> GNAA arseholes in #u
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<eth01> hey..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Grr should have seen their ips earlier...
<PriceChild> *thought we had a banforward on those to here*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Arwen called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<sevillan> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<lamya> lamyaugijar@hotmail.com
<Hobbsee> ?
<Pumpernickel> ...and?
<elkbuntu> note the ip
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> already done so
<cdafranciscojl> ello
<Tm_T> well hello
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<chispitas> hola
<chispitas> hola
<Tm_T> moin moin
<eth01> ?
<eth01> im banned from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> eth01: congrats
<eth01> well I didn't get myself banned
<eth01> heh, brb
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<Tm_T> hum, what was it
<Hobbsee> ubotu: btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> ah, slow
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tm_T> got it
<elkbuntu> the tracker is quite slow
<Tm_T> yeah <3
<elkbuntu> aha.. banned by PriceChild on apr 13
<Tm_T> that's old
<elkbuntu> and ompaul and seveas
<vickymm> maripelos_10_1996@hotmail.com
<Tm_T> A problem occurred in a Python script.  Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred.
<vickymm> estrella
<elkbuntu> vickymm, hola?
<Tm_T> meh
<elkbuntu> bots
<Tm_T> I see that 83.230 again and again
<elkbuntu> pretty sure they're bots
<elkbuntu> vickymm, hello, are you there?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> haha @ #kubu
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> up or down...
<jussi01> :P
* Tm_T is listening Yes - Yours Is No Disgrace
<Hobbsee> darn.  where's ljl when you need him?
<Tm_T> hiding you I guess
<ubotu> Vorian called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Vorian> no i didn't
<effie_jayx> ubotu,  I bet he did :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i bet he did :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vorian> I sent a pm
<Vorian> sorry about that
<franpulianas> franciscopatachula@hotmail.com
<franpulianas> 123456
<atman> hello
* jrib considers banning 83.230.*
<jcasado> enter xchat
<jrib> jcasado: what are you doing?
<atman> i look girl
* jrib away away
<elkbuntu> atman, hmm?
<jcasado> man
<jcasado> you?
<elkbuntu> jcasado, hello, what are you trying to do?
<atman> elkbuntu  where  are  you   donde  estas
<elkbuntu> atman, australiana, tu?
<jcasado> to enter the chat
<atman> i m  from  morocco   bat  i  live   in spain
<jcasado> im from spain
<PriceChild> jcasado, "/join #ubuntu"
<jcasado> i live sevilla
<elkbuntu> jcasado, atman there is also #ubuntu-es for spanish language help, or #ubuntu-es-es for the local community team
<nalioth> this is not a social channel
<jcasado> There is some girl in the chat connected
<atman> yo  soltero  no  casado   boscando  una chica para casar
<atman>    how  old  are  you
<elkbuntu> these are not social channels atman. this channel is the control channel for operators, and #ubuntu is for support
<elkbuntu> atman, stos no son canales sociales atman. este canal es el canal del control para los operadores, y el #ubuntu est para la ayuda
<atman> u  have   e  mail
<atman> what
<Myrtti> you're one sad puppy
<Tm_T> silly hu-man
<atman> yes   where  are u
<Myrtti> [18:52]  <+elkbuntu> atman, stos no son canales sociales atman. este canal es  el canal del control para los operadores, y el #ubuntu est  para la ayuda
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gordonjcp said: !ops All is spamming
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> neil_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> emet^ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> klined
<ubotu> _Andrew called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ircoco> ola
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> how sweet, they remember us <3
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Pici> fyi, mike3_ has been sent numerous factoids today about !coc  and at least one for !language. Just wanted to give y'all the heads up.
<tonyyarusso> mmkay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> incoming
<rajkalyan> hello
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: who banned you from #kubuntu and when?
<rajkalyan> i dont no
<rajkalyan> who i ont know
<rajkalyan> when
<rajkalyan> like
<rajkalyan> an hour ago
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: let me finish what im doing and ill look to see who it was
<rajkalyan> thank  oyu
<rajkalyan> thank you
<PriceChild> rajkalyan, you were flooding lines of empty text.
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> i didnt know
<rajkalyan> i just started using irc today
<PriceChild> rajkalyan, also. #kubuntu is for support of kubuntu only. Offtopic chatter should be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rajkalyan> i need support
<rajkalyan> thats why i went there
<PriceChild> I just notice not all your chat was about that ;)
<PriceChild> I'll unban you now.
<rajkalyan> thank you so much
<rajkalyan> =D
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: when was this?
<rajkalyan> an hour ago
<rajkalyan> how do you become an op
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: what was he baqnned for?
<PriceChild> rajkalyan, earlier today, 7 hours?
<gnomefreak> banned
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: he said an hour so i scrolled
<rajkalyan> what?
<PriceChild> flooding which I guess was accidental
<PriceChild> it was 7 hours ago ;)
<gnomefreak> rajkalyan: it was well over an hour ago that you were banned
<PriceChild> rajkalyan, anyway please feel free to /join #kubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> the person that banned you left maybe 5 hours ago if not more
<gnomefreak> ty PriceChild
<rajkalyan> oh sorry
<rajkalyan> i lost track of time
<rajkalyan> thank you so much
<rajkalyan> one more  thing
<rajkalyan> how do you become an op
<rajkalyan> ?
<tonyyarusso> rajkalyan: You get asked, essentially.
<PriceChild> Those that ask usually don't get. The channel contacts hire new operators when needed if there are suitable people around.
<rajkalyan> just wonering
<rajkalyan> thanks a lot
<rajkalyan> yo peoples
<mneptok> oy
<PriceChild> jacobmp92 and johnc4510 have asked for ubuntu member cloaks... I think jenda is sorting that out and then I'll add them to launchpad group to keep track of them.
* jenda sort PriceChild out again.
<nalioth> PriceChild: are they Ubuntu members?
<PriceChild> Yes they were approved this morning
<PriceChild> https://launchpad.net/~johnc4510-cox & https://launchpad.net/~jpeddicord
<jenda> jacob ain't around
<PriceChild> he can wait then :)
<Vorian> PriceChild, you think i'd want to screw a brother over?
<Vorian> :)
<ompaul> okay I have had an interesting evening
<mc44> ooh tell us more, uncle ompaul
<ompaul> !usn is Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> so if someone says what about patches or levels and stuff
<ompaul> PriceChild, Amaranth gnomefreak imbrandon nixternal Madpilot ^^ :-)
<gnomefreak> ?
<ompaul> the usn factoid
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<ompaul> ohh I have version  X etc
<PriceChild> That's a cool page, how long has that been about?
<ompaul> ages
<ompaul> pitti was surprised that I did not know it
* jenda will be meetig pitti in two days :)
<mc44> jenda: be sure to offload some stickers :P
<nixternal> ubuntu.com/usn hey they have a US Navy page ;p
<nixternal> thanks ompaul for the heads up on that one
<ompaul> nixternal, np
<mc44> it has pictures of ompaul in a sailors outfit at least
<nixternal> scary, I just hope my sailor pics never make it online ;p
* nixternal holds on to them dearly
<jenda> mc44: Since Im' meeting juliux too, I'll be offloading a few thousand :)
<mc44> haha
<jenda> And I'll be getting about a dozen shirts from him.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jenda> johnc4510 has been cloaked.
<jussi01> jenda: PM?
<jenda> sure :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-27
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<billy> hello i was banned from #ubuntu while getting help
<billy> i was told it was gnomefreak that banned me
<billy> this is also my first day on here... what can/do i need to do to finish getting help?
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute
<billy> k
<gnomefreak> billy: i didnt ban you
<billy> i am blackace11
<billy> i am banned from that server
<gnomefreak> ah yes i banned you today
<billy> yeah
<billy> why?
<Pricey> gnomefreak, you did...
<gnomefreak> and no i wont be removing it today
<billy> huh?
<gnomefreak> you were banned for spamming
<billy> what that
<gnomefreak> blackace11> william.f.robb-1@hotmail.com  you repeat this alot of times
<billy> oh that is spaming...
<billy> ok
<billy> yeah
<billy> there was person tryin to help and they needed my msn messinger name
<billy> and i sent it
<billy> waited and waited and waited
<billy> so i sent it many times so it wouldn't be missed
<jrib> ...
<gnomefreak> ill unban you please dont let it happen again you typed it atleast 5 times
<billy> i just hit up and enter
<gnomefreak> in a short period of time but the logs above do show you were being asked for it
<billy> that's what i learned in my comp class this spring... it was c programing
<jrib> billy: k, but don't do that, that just makes it harder for people to follow the channel
<billy> oh ok
<billy> i c
<billy> makes since
<gnomefreak> you can join
<billy> thank you
<billy> thank you so so much
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> Question:  Can I ask here what the Ubuntu loco channel for California is?
<nalioth> what or where?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Music_Shuffle> Err, where*, but I found it, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hooooooooooooooooooooooooobbsee!
<mneptok> she's sorta cool, and kinda funny. we love her more that a flying bunny. it's Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobbseeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<mneptok> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/bunbun_3.gif
<ajmitch> scary
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> heya mneptok :)
<mneptok> yar!
* mneptok took care of Flannel's shout
<Hobbsee> :)
<mneptok> oddly, the troll believes in truth in advertising. his nick is "pig"
<mneptok> ojnk!
<ajmitch> creative naming
<mneptok> in a sad, pathetic way, yeah.
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<ajmitch> hello elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hello ajmitch
<mneptok> elkboobtube!
<ajmitch> only mneptok could say something like that...
<elkbuntu> @lart mneptok
* ubotu forces elkbuntu to use emacs for 3 weeks
<elkbuntu> what the hell?
<elkbuntu> @lart mneptok
* ubotu decapitates mneptok conan the destroyer style
<elkbuntu> seveas ought to be shot for the pwnage percentage
<mneptok> and not be yelled at for violating the CoC. becaune i'm well aware that i'm so abhorrent that no clever turn of phrase is gonna win over any Ubuntu women.
<elkbuntu> s/Ubuntu //
<mneptok> well, yeah ...
<mneptok> ;)
* elkbuntu pets mneptok
<Hobbsee> good to see mneptok is back to normal
* Hobbsee wonders if elkboobtube will become anything as well known as weaselboy.
<ajmitch> for the mneptok definition of 'normal'
<elkbuntu> i should hope not
<elkbuntu> and weasleboy isnt here to enjoy the full effect of that comment anyway
<mneptok> lol
<mneptok> and "weaselboy" is well known enough that i know *precisely* to whom you refer :)
<elkbuntu> you should have seen his face at UDS. claaaassic
<ajmitch> hah
<mneptok> actually, the word "weasel" exists in the english language. but i have created a custom version of the word available only from my own, private dictionary server. please update your apt sources!
<mneptok> he was at UDS?!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, burgundavia is of whom we speak
<mneptok> not fair! I'M THE OFFICIAL RIDICULE TARGET, DAMMIT!
<mneptok> i want my union rep!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, corey became the interim ridicule target when you were not present
<mneptok> wait, i thought a-boy was universally "weaselboy"
<mneptok> man, i got start coming to the meetings
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> *gotta
<ajmitch> you're more in touch with what goes on than I am
<elkbuntu> did the memo not reach you in romania?
* ajmitch shouldn't even lurk in this channel
<mneptok> ooo! nice!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you need to actually show up at UDS' and such for that.
<mneptok> with that last misunderstanding the "Ways mnep Sucks" list rolled to page 7!
<elkbuntu> why is it i shudder whenever mneptok goes 'ooo!'
<Hobbsee> haha
<elkbuntu> one thing that was missing from this last UDS was mneptok and jono echoing 'Vun! Muwahahahahah!' across a hotel foyer
<mneptok> OK, so who believes every time that there's a contentious issue before the Community Council that we should all yell "CONSPIRACY!" and paste the URL to the Dramatic Chipmunk?
<mneptok> +1
<elkbuntu> lol
<ajmitch> it could make for fun CC meetings
<elkbuntu> at least there would be a constant stream of comments ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hahaha.  that sounds like fun.
<mneptok> dunh dunh DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNH!
<mneptok> We walked around in circles singing, "Ooo ha o!" I said we walked around for practically forever singing, "Oo ha o!" I said our heads were filled with things that didn't really matter anyway, we're singing "Oo ha o!" I said we walked around for practically forever singing, "Oo ha o!"
* Hobbsee shoves mneptok back into hte mental asylum
* nalioth watches the asylum staff push back
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> OO HA O!
<elkbuntu> somehow, i believe that would happen too, nalioth
<mneptok> doubtful.
<elkbuntu> When talking to Fabian at UDS... me: 'So what is it like working with Kurt?' Fabian:'You know, I've tried to be more disturbing than him, but maaan, it's not possible'
<mneptok> they're *really* unwilling to touch me.
<mneptok> i had him cracking up tonight. i called a club to find out about racquetball rates. "it's $5/hour for the court fee, but that's per group. so if you have 2 people they both pay $2.50."
<mneptok> "so, say i cram 650,000 people into a racquetball court. do you have a high-power laser for cutting pennies?"
<elkbuntu> roflmao
<mneptok> gee...thanks for the math help, hun.
<mneptok> ;)
<Hobbsee> hahahaha
<nalioth> you guys catch that in #ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> holy cow
<nalioth> the 'ever so innocent cry for help' >> 1182914915 22:28 < revmischa> why doesn't this work? http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/234ddde
<Hobbsee> i did
<Hobbsee> nalioth: that's a general bad site, isnt it?
<nalioth> don't visit it with a gui browser
<nalioth> and definitely not on a windoze machine
<Hobbsee> too late
<Hobbsee> but this is linux
<nalioth> you'll probably have to kill and cleanse your browser, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i already killed it, yeah.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: cleanse too?
<nalioth> probably not, but it delivers more than visual entertainment
<Hobbsee> why?
* Hobbsee has cleared cache and such
<elkbuntu> in other words, start a new session when you restart ff
<Hobbsee> yeah :)
<elkbuntu> whelp... off to play with the govt. cyas
<nalioth> most trojans are delivered thru web browsers (like IE)
<mneptok> must ... not ...
<mneptok> please, someone bitchslap me with the Code of Conduct
<ajmitch> mneptok: give in to the urge
<Hobbsee> well, true
<mneptok> ajmitch: dude! i wish *you* were my parole officer!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> **** anyone up for some gutsy cd testing? ****
<Hobbsee> jussi01: poke
<Hobbsee> jussi01: which arch are you on?
<jussi01> i386 Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jussi01: feel like testing an alternate cd?
<jussi01> link please Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> jussi01: https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> the ISO bit with the cd has the url to the download
<Hobbsee> grab an account, and please test as many of those bits as possible :)
<jussi01> ok :D
<Hobbsee> :D thankyou
<jussi01> not a problem
<jussi01> Hobbsee: so the alternate needs testing? or the desktop....
<Hobbsee> jussi01: alternate
<Hobbsee> jussi01: iv'e done the majority of desktop, alternate hasnt been touched, apart from the manual partitioning
<jussi01> ok :D
<jussi01> so just do a standard install is good?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> anything with a 0 next to it is good to try
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> Kprofthreat called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> biotrox called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> (all dealt with)
<ubotu> Hobbsee called the ops in #edubuntu
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i think gamespot just earned a boot
<ubotu> Hobbsee called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> le sigh
<Hobbsee> not this guy *again*
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> wow!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and gone.
<jussi01> that was needed!
<jussi01> I would have smacked his head in...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> was talking in #launchpad
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Is it worth watching gamespot? as they just joined #ubuntu-uk
<Myrtti> we're watching him on -offtopic too
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> what is he/she doing?
<elkbuntu> being a <insert derogatory term for intellectually challenged individual>
<GazzaK> woo, -uk is now a dodgy dating service
<Hobbsee> asking what !ops does, highlighting people, etc
<jussi01> abusing women...
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i like my explanation better
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so do i
<elkbuntu> if he's gone this far, just nuke him from all channels possible
<Seeker`> ooh, we got a Hobbsee in -uk now
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seeker`> :)
<Hobbsee> i have no ops there now
<Seeker`> I do
<Hobbsee> :)
* elkbuntu trots off to get chinese food for dinner
* jussi01 envies elkbuntu
<Myrtti> /me has cauliflower, tomato and cucumber avec chicken fillet and balsamico-oliveoil dressing
<Myrtti> tudelu
<Hobbsee> oh le sigh.  he doesnt get why he's banned.
<GazzaK> is it a he?
<Hobbsee> i have no idea.
<GazzaK> ahh, so a lie from 2nd post in -uk
<Hobbsee> perhaps not, from #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> please, that last comment in UK....
<GazzaK> jussi01, I am hovered over the op button
<Hobbsee> heh
<jussi01> me too,
<jussi01> but is seems you guys have it under control
<GazzaK> it left
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> thankfully
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Celdronis said: ubotu : my system is AMD 64 3000,1GB ram ,1 EIDE 80GB HDD and Creative's Audigy 2.Is Audigy detected while setup or dop i have to set it up mysef
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<ana> hola
<ana> wenas
<ana> eeeooo
<Jordan_U> Dabian is trolling in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, benmayim said: It is already installed with mysql and php5. I just don't know how to access it.
<Hobbsee> !bot > benmayim
<Hobbsee> mneptok: poke
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Arwen said: !compiz is better than beryl
<tonyyarusso> what timezone is BenC in ?
<mc44> americazone
<Pici> @now Amerizone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, bdmurray said: !no, answers is Tech Answers is for support related questions and answers and can be found at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<LongPointyStick> !no, answers is Tech Answers is for support related questions and answers and can be found at
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LongPointyStick said: !no, answers is Tech Answers is for support related questions and answers and can be found at
<LongPointyStick>                https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<LongPointyStick> oh bleh
<nalioth> :D
* LongPointyStick --> bed.
<Pici> bye
<jussi01> nite LongPointyStick
<Pici> maybe <reply> Answers for support related questions can be found at  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Pici> Hmm.  Whats the Ubuntu support stance on Wubi?
<nalioth> what's a wubi ?
<Pici> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> says "unofficial"
<nalioth> point users to #wubu or wherever
<Pici> sounds good :)
<nalioth> #wubi #wubu potato potatoe
<Pici> I dont think they have an irc channel anyways, but they do have an ubuntuforums forum
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cata> olaaaaaaaaaa
<cata> ai aljien aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<cata> kien eres
<TheSheep> that was desperate
<ubotu> In ubotu, kbrooks said: checkinstall is not just a wrapper for make install, please try to make it more clearer if you like, but giving people the impression that checkinstall can only be used for "make install" is wrong.
<PriceChild> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nalioth> why is kbrooks talking to a bot?
* jrib fails to see the word "only"
<Pici> Maybe he knew the moderation request would be sent here?
<ompaul> he does
<Pici> perhaps is a wrapper could be replaced with 'can be used as a wrapper'
<kbrooks> hi.
<kbrooks> why the invite?
<nalioth> kbrooks: it is rude to talk through a bot
<kbrooks> i bet about my checkinstall.
<nalioth> you can talk to us directly now
<ompaul> kbrooks, what do you actually want to see in there
<kbrooks> i'm not sure. but it should be changed a little, because it is a wrapper around a command. but i can't imagine any changes would be good. so for now, it stays. thanks for making me think... bye bye...
<Pici> okay o.O
<ompaul> drive bye bug reports
<ompaul> useless
<nalioth> buggy reporter, you mean?
<ompaul> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Spec called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-28
<ubotu> In ubotu, superm1 said: mythbuntu is An Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV box.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<gnomefreak> %whoami
<ubotu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !mythbuntu is <reply> Mythubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<gnomefreak> bot borked?
<crdlb> you threw an extra u in there
<gnomefreak> that wouldnt cause the error i got
<crdlb> indeed
<gnomefreak> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, jrib, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq, spec, LaserJock, mez, Jucato, trappist, Hawkwind, abattoir, zorglu_, tonyyarusso, elkbuntu, ompaul, PriceChild, Amaranth, mneptok, asac, bdmurray
<Daviey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PriceChild> boo
<gnomefreak> where is seveas when you need him
* Seeker` thinks that joke should be taken out and shot
<PriceChild> you sure its broken?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: can you add a factoid?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yes fairly sure lol
<PriceChild> !bob
<ubotu> bob is blah
<PriceChild> it works...
<gnomefreak> unless its changed
<PriceChild> mythbuntu
<PriceChild> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !-mythbuntu
<gnomefreak> there isnt one
<gnomefreak> ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> thats what i get
<PriceChild> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<PriceChild> no capital letter but that'll do
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> why couldnt it process a cap :(
<Daviey> thanks PriceChild & gnomefreak
<PriceChild> I wonder whether its because of the second "is" *messes around*
<gnomefreak> Daviey: yww
<PriceChild> nope
<gnomefreak> im thinking its a bug
<gnomefreak> thought we used to use caps on some of them
<gnomefreak> ty PriceChild for adding it
<PriceChild> capital letter isn't messing it up either...
<Daviey> ! Mythbuntu  does still work tho :)
<PriceChild> at least on edits
<PriceChild> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<PriceChild> :D
<mneptok> !bob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> what about bob?!
<feathers> Heya guys.  Is beryl useable yet?  Mainly just doing stuff like text processing/editing (programming) and whatnot.
<mneptok> feathers: this is not a support channel
<crdlb> might you be looking for #ubuntu-effects ?
* mneptok gestures to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-effects
<feathers> oops, sorry, I meant to join #ubuntu :/
<nalioth> feathers: did you join this channel directly or via another channel?
<jrib> I ban-forwarded feathers here, hold on
<feathers> jrib: Oh, I wondered why :)
<jrib> two things: first, don't spam the bot trying to fish for random factoids.  Join the channel and ask your question.  You can  /msg ubotu foo  to learn about "foo" privately.  The second thing is #ubuntu is a family friendly channel, so you need to watch your language.  ok?
<jrib> feathers:
<feathers> jrib: sure (was just about to appologize)  I can't debate the language, I was very tired that day and know I stepped over the line.  However, I didn't realize I could privately message the bot.  So since no one was responding to my questions I figured I could query it for a hint.
<jrib> feathers: sure, I would have just warned you but you left too quickly.  You may rejoin #ubuntu now
<feathers> jrib: thanks
<mneptok> you opened the door. i let myself in between you and me. i only believe what i want to believe. i guess it's because i'm greener than green.
<jrib> wetter than water?
<mneptok> i came up to the floor. you were dressed just a little obscene. and you shot me down quite sexually. like a preadolescent. because i'm greener than green.
<effie_jayx> hey guys :D
<effie_jayx> I need a handwitha supybot...
<effie_jayx> I just installed it and configured it... how do I install more plugins
<notjohndoc> Hi
<notjohndoc> not trying to be a jerk or anything here, just curious why i'm banned in #ubuntu?
<jrib> /join #supybot ?
<jrib> erm /me scrolls down
<jrib> ignore that notjohndoc
<notjohndoc>  the ban?
<jrib> no, what I said
<notjohndoc> i was also banned last night
<notjohndoc> and i'm not real sure what i'm doing
<notjohndoc> if someone tells me i'd be more than happy to stop whatever it is
<jrib> I believe it is your ircname
<notjohndoc> johndoc?
<jrib> no, do  /whois notjohndoc
<jrib> "shitforbrains"
<notjohndoc> mmhm
<notjohndoc> is that not allowed or something?
<jrib> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<effie_jayx> jrib: I have... and tehy all look like ... ermmm bots :D
<jrib> it's border-line imo, but it's best to just change it notjohndoc
<jrib> effie_jayx: heh
<notjohndoc> no problem jrib
<notjohndoc> i heard that you guys don't like people pm'ing each other, is this something i shouldn't do?
<jrib> notjohndoc: some users do not like to be messaged privately so it's considered polite to ask first
<notjohndoc> ohh ok, thanks for clearing that up
<jrib> though if you are helping someone, it's usually a better idea to stay on the channel.  So that other users can benefit and also help.  If you need a quieter place you can bring someone you are helping to #ubuntu-classroom for example
<notjohndoc> ohh ok, i didn't realize all these channels existed
<jrib> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<biotrox> don't banned me at #ubuntu and #kubuntu please
<biotrox> jucato, please unbanned me from ubuntu and kubuntu channel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> Gamespot is at -women
<nalioth> what's a gamespot?
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Myrtti> I think he was trolling in #u a few days back
<Myrtti> also in -uk and -offtopic
<Hobbsee> nalioth: troll from yesterday
<Myrtti> and apparently continuing today on -women
<Hobbsee> (yesterday)
<Myrtti> I need more coffee and get to work
<Myrtti> his questions are so ... without a clue that I'm really wasting my time here
<Myrtti> [07:31]  < GameSpot> on ubuntu website, it says version 7.04 is supported only until 2008, does that mean after 2008 unbuntu will shutdown and I  have to switch back to windows?
<Myrtti> [07:32]  < Myrtti> how about asking that in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Myrtti: if you think action is needed, just poke me
<Myrtti> [07:35]  < GameSpot> wont my files get deleted them
<Myrtti> [07:36]  < GameSpot> if i update the OS
<Myrtti> d'oh
<Myrtti> do whatever you consider necessary
<Myrtti> I'm getting ready to go to work.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  clueless
<Netham46> can I get unbanned in #ubuntu?
<Netham46> I promise I won't brag about my huge e-Dick anymore.
<stdin> Myrtti: I just set him straight in -uk anyway
<Hobbsee> he's had a day.  lets see if he can be san.e
<stdin> I think he was too used to the windows way of buying a new OS version and reinstalling
<stdin> seems to be ok now that I explained it tho
<Tm_T> nnnnnngghh
<Tm_T> http://sosiaalisestirajoittuneet.fi/strips/web/20070516.jpg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh dammit. forgot why to not stay +o
<Hobbsee> "just because i'm +o does nto mean i'm doing support"
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> that'll learn you
<Madpilot> fix your script so it does -o automagically
<Madpilot> besides, automagic -o == more fun lurking
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: this is true
<tonyyarusso> So...I clearly have a knack for missing photo ops.
* tonyyarusso is tagging people's pics on Facebook, for trips he _was_ on, and isn't finding himself...lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> TeraDyne: yes?
<Tm_T> I see
<Kr00lplatinum> Hello, can anyone in here get me un-ban for #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Kr00lplatinum: I fail to find your ban
<Tm_T> anyway, I have to go ->
<Kr00lplatinum> i see
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: ?
<Kr00lplatinum> thanks
<Madpilot> Mrh?
<ubotu> Frogzoo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: you set the ban on Kr00lplatinum
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> NickGarve1 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [16:30]  --> sndra31 has joined this channel (n=sndra31@202.134.187.195).
<Hobbsee> [16:30]  --> diela_28 has joined this channel (n=diela28@203.215.96.106).
<Hobbsee> [16:30]  --> bamsee has joined this channel (n=bamsee@220.227.170.38).
<Hobbsee> [16:30]  --> kidcamaro has joined this channel (n=kidcamar@cm61-15-40-238.hkcable.com.hk).
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you seem to have it under control
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, will check #u banlist, give me a moment
<Hobbsee> nalioth: thought you were going to kline and such
<nalioth> i did kline
<nalioth> your +mRr and /kicking  went into effect before that
<Hobbsee> this is true
<gnomefreak> botnet?
<Hobbsee> looks like it
<nixternal> what is the banforward channel?
* gnomefreak missed it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: what's the command to shove all the unregged people into #ubuntu-unregged?
<nalioth>  /mode #ubuntu +r
<nalioth>  +R just keeps the unregged from speaking
<Hobbsee> that doesnt send them to the other channel though, does it?
<nalioth> these were all registered under 5 minutes before the attack
<Hobbsee> thought it just restricted their entry
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it sends them to the forward channel ( +r does )
<Hobbsee> so the +m did end up working :P
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right
<nixternal> good call Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it was a button on konvi.  it was quickest :P
* Hobbsee now has a /help
<nixternal> hehe
<nalioth> i have changed all their passwords, so they'll be unidentified next time
<Hobbsee> haha, nice
<nixternal> /rr for me
<nixternal> nalioth: you devilish little hacker you :)
<nixternal> is it cool to remove the rR?
<nalioth> just did
<nixternal> great, thanks
<gnomefreak> nixternal: give me a sec its in the bann list
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i cant pull up the ban list
<gnomefreak> nixternal: #ubuntu-read-topic
* gnomefreak has a whole of lag
<nixternal> hehe
<gnomefreak> synced in 623 secs :(
<Madpilot> ouch
<Madpilot> 10 minutes of lag?
<gnomefreak> to sync this channel
<gnomefreak> i have a crap load of uploads going
<ubotu> FallenA called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<crm456> hola
<crm456> quien eres
<crm456> hello
<Tm_T> hello
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<gnomefreak> morning
* gnomefreak really doesnt wanna have to ban him but he keeps it up he will be
<Tm_T> ban who?
<Tm_T> ah skemmy?
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: What channel are you talking about?
<ubotu> scorp123 called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: +1 and -offtopic
<crdlb> he's in #u too
<Seeker`> and -uk
* gnomefreak not op in -uk
* Seeker` is
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: ban him or ban foward him here
<gnomefreak> my script doesnt do forwards and i can never remember syntax
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> the normal ban, followed by !#channel
<Seeker`> afaik
<gnomefreak> ah lets try :)
<Seeker`> if i ban forward him here, he'll just keep on cycling in here
<Seeker`> is that ok?
<gnomefreak> that didnt work
<gnomefreak> i used /mode +b @217.172.55.251!#ubuntu-ops but it didnt like the ops part
<crdlb> it's *!*@ip!#ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> ah
<GazzaK> maybe his cat fell asleep on the keyboard?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> skenmy stop that!
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, no it's meowww meow moeeeow meooow
<Seeker`> is there a way of listing bans for a channel?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<crdlb>  /mode #channel +b
<gnomefreak> its -b
<gnomefreak> atleast for me
<Seeker`> +b lists for me
<crdlb> both work here
<crdlb> even just b actually
<Pumpernickel>  /mode #channel b works for me.
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<jrib> Seeker`: most clients will do taht with  /bans
<Seeker`> ah, yes
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: when will you unban him?
<gnomefreak> i did
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> he seems to have stopped in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> guess not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to find ban in #ubuntu anymore
<gnomefreak> i still dont see it in /mode
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> i guess hes not joining there anymore even bt shows it as removed
<gnomefreak> that makes me think its a script
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: might want to drop the forward and just ban him
<Seeker`> If you whois him regularly, his connection cycles every minute
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: Taken off the forward
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> lets see if he is still forwarded here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> seeing as i cant find ban on him in #ubuntu and hes not joining anymore lets see what happens
<Seeker`> is there an easy way of unbanning someone, other than typing in the who ban string again?
<Mez> !chanserv.py | Seeker`
<ubotu> Seeker`: chanserv.py is http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/chanserv.py
<jrib> 404
<Mez> yeah i just noticed
<jrib> can anyone pastebin a copy?
<Mez> I can .. one sec
<Mez> @login
<Mez> %login
<Mez> @whoami
<ubotu> mez
<Mez> !no chanserv.py is <sed> s/http(.+)chanserv.py/http:\/\/www.sourceguru.net\/files\/chanserv.py.txt/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !chanserv.py
<ubotu> chanserv.py is <sed> s/http(.+)chanserv.py/http:\/\/www.sourceguru.net\/files\/chanserv.py.txt/
<Mez> grr
<Mez> no !chanserv.py is http://www.sourceguru.net/files/chanserv.py.txt
<Mez> !no chanserv.py is http://www.sourceguru.net/files/chanserv.py.txt
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<jrib> thanks
<Mez> !chanserv.py | jrib Seeker`
<ubotu> jrib Seeker`: chanserv.py is http://www.sourceguru.net/files/chanserv.py.txt
<crdlb> that's an ancient version
<Mez> it's the version I have! :P
<jrib> that's ok, I just wanted to copy the syntax
<crdlb> 1.02 :D http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27603/plain/
<jrib> "GECOS ban"?  what does "GECOS" stand for?
<Mez> it's what you have in the name field
<Mez> GECOS Stands for - apparently General Electric Computer Operating System
<jrib> @lart Mez
* ubotu pokes Mez with a rusty nail
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> jrib actually
<Mez> General Electric Comprehensive Operating Supervisor
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecos_field
<jrib> ah, ty
<Mez> basically real name ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *always gets suspicious when two random people join and ask variation of the same question simultaneously*
<Seeker`> Mez: Does that work with irssi
<Mez> Seeker`, xchat only I think
<Seeker`> I use irssi
<jrib> Seeker`: I use auto_bleh.pl
<Mez> Seeker`, never used irssi scripts
<jrib> Seeker`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27610/  I *think* that's a clean version
<jrib> I don't think it does anything about making it easy to unban though
<PriceChild> *loves seveas' new addition "/cs bans nick" to figure out what bans are on them
<PriceChild> *watches raf256*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effraie> hello
<effraie> i'm looking for someone about ubuntu-member cloack
<effraie> is it the right place?
<pleia2> yep, just hang out and someone will help you out when they're available :)
* Hobbsee pokes jenda 
<effraie> pleia2: thank you, but my english is poor (i'm french ^^) & i cant understand "hang out"
<pleia2> effraie: stay in channel until someone who can help is around
<effraie> ok, thanks
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I don't know if I have cloak or not (without reconnecting)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: are you identified?
<Tm_T> sure I am
<Tm_T> but IIRC cloak doesn't go on without reconnecting
<gnomefreak> than if your cloaked you have one if not you dont
<pleia2> you don't need to reconnect, it's instant
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: maybe
<Tm_T> I see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> then need to poke njaard
<Tm_T> I think
<pleia2> this command will tell you about your nick (including cloaks): /msg nickserv info Tm_T
<pleia2> so it looks like you don't have one
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> it's prolly something I have forgotten but don't know what
<Seeker`> eek, monster
<Hobbsee> heh
<CheshireViking> can somebody keep an eye on WeeJeWel and kahrytan in #ubuntu,, they're getting into a slanging match over whether they're helping people & whether each other knows what they're talking about & telling each other to stop helping people
<Tm_T> seems bad
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves to SportChick 
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<seanw> Hey.
<seanw> Do you need help?
<Hobbsee> seanw: perhaps.  see /query
<seanw> Okay.
<Mez> !staff is <sed> s/BearPerson/seanw, BearPerson/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Mez
<Tm_T> 1staff is not uptodate?
<Tm_T> :)
<Mez> ;)
<Tm_T> is now
<seanw> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<seanw> Coolio :)
<Mez> ;)
<Tm_T> what was yours is mine, is gone
<Tm_T> hum, was it that
<Mez> darn idiot Housemate
<Tm_T> seanw: and thanks
<Tm_T> Mez: yes?
<Tm_T> ah housemate, not me
<Mez> Orders food on my account fromt eh supermarket, pays with his card, enters his card details wrong so I get the phonecall saying "sorry, we canntot process your card details" and have to chase around and get him to ring them and give them the card details :P
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Mez> bet they wanna see the card when they get here too
<Mez> "sorry it's not my card - and he's at work"
<seanw> Tm_T, np.
<Mez> and he made me go buy insects for him today
<Mez> grr
<jenda> Hobbsee: pong? :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: [22:55]  <effraie> i'm looking for someone about ubuntu-member cloack
<Hobbsee> jenda: and the other one was just me getting a harassing user thrown off freenode.  again
<jenda> yo
<jenda> cloak set
<Vorian> you are a magician jenda :)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'm sober right now.
<jenda> The magic fails when I am not.
<Vorian> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> Hobbsee: it wasn't novato
<Hobbsee> jrib: it was both of them
<jrib> Hobbsee: carol posted originally, I think novato just clicked on it and was confused.  I remember novato being in the channel before
<Hobbsee> right
<Pici> I'm not even sure what the heck that was.  And I'm not clicking again to get a better look.
<Hobbsee> haha
<jrib> the bot seems dead
<Hobbsee> !ping
<jrib> oh
<Hobbsee> whee1
<Tm_T> I wonder what server dropped
<GazzaK> Hobbsee broke the server!
<Hobbsee> i so didnt
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: it doesnt tell you?  niven broke
<GazzaK> :p
<Hobbsee> [01:57]  <-- LongPointyStick has left this server (niven.freenode.net irc.freenode.net).
<Tm_T> hum
<GazzaK> I get kornbluth
<Tm_T> it tells your ircserver and irc.f.n
<stefg> This is an official complaint for user F00BaR in #ubuntu for nick spamming with auto-away messages. He was warned already :-\
<jrib> I saw, I banned him here
<jrib> stefg: thanks
<stefg> and while we're at it... keep an eye on naeem
<Hobbsee> if it smells like a troll, sounds like a troll....
<Tm_T> smells like a newborn troll baby, no skills&hair yet
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> not eatable
<Tm_T> more hair = more meat
<Tm_T> best ones are like wookiees
<Hobbsee> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> who do i have to sleep with to get a group registration processed?
<Amaranth> :P
<GazzaK> Amaranth, hehe
<GazzaK> Amaranth, as in a gcf freenode thing?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> #compiz* has been pending for like 8 months now
<GazzaK> mine was done quickly, maybe it's a case of being cheeky
<GazzaK> it's my pdpc cloak which took ages
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Amaranth: 8 months is a bit much
<Pici> At least the name is (sort of) settled down now
<Amaranth> name was never a problem
<Amaranth> compiz is compiz
<Amaranth> always has been, always will be
<Pici> Well, excuse the ignorance, but does compiz continue on as compiz now that -fusion exists?
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Vorian> handled
<jrib> !staff | please see scholar_ in #ubuntu (dcc)
<ubotu> please see scholar_ in #ubuntu (dcc): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<jrib> scholar_ [n=scholar@oj.got.stabby.net] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jrib> ompaul: hey, we had a dcc attack a few minutes ago in #ubuntu.  Do you want his info for a k-line?  I called !staff but I don't think anyone is around
<jrib> ugh, another
<ubotu> Stormx2 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> jrib, saw that :)
<ompaul> or :( even
<jrib> scholl [i=10539@tsunami.OCF.Berkeley.EDU]  now and before was: scholar_ [n=scholar@oj.got.stabby.net] 
<ompaul> jrib, they are being taken down
<jrib> ah ok
<Myrtti> he's definitely begging for a kline
<Pici> I'm sure thats a real hostmask </sarcasm>
<Pici> He'll just find another way to connect I'm sure
<jrib> ahem
<Pici> 15:29 [freenode]  >>>> fomrica (i=10539@tsunami.OCF.Berkeley.EDU)
<Pici> 15:29 [freenode]  >>>>  was      : scholl
<jrib> how is that this bug is so prevelant... I just banned people and 5 minutes later a new person is affected
<Pici> oh
<gnomefreak> Pici: now banned
<Pici> gnomefreak: yeah
<jrib> prevalent even, that did look funny...
<ompaul> jrib, did you ever think about that, like really think about it, I do ;-)
<Pici> Why is it always the dcc sand (bad spelling to protect the stupid) exploit and not the startkeylagger?
<Pici> or do I just miss those.
<jrib> i think they're different, startkeylogger was some norton security thing
<ompaul> they were different bugs iirc
<Pici> Oh, I know they're different.
<jrib> well in #ubuntu they won't catch too many people using norton security tools :)
<ompaul> jrib, except as the butt of some jokes
<madcreatio1> i need to be tested
<ompaul>  madcreatio1 join ##test-ooh-yeah
<jrib> madcreatio1: you're ok, go ahead and join #ubuntu
<madcreatio1> k thanks
<ompaul> we have had cases of test by pm not working iirc
<jrib> oh
<jrib> alright, I'll test in chat again from now on
<ompaul> I was wondering what changed
<ompaul> jrib, incoming pm
<jrib> sure
<ompaul> I just did a sub domain
<ompaul> jrib, ^^ so that our fiends in berkley don't get all funny with us :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> In #ubuntu: 17:59 <Min464> WOW! Free phone calls -  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<Pici> 18:00 [freenode]  >>>> Min464 (n=10373019@IGLD-83-130-46-141.inter.net.il)
<Pici> b2ka just asked people to join #5,0  . If I remember correctly that disconnects you from the active server.
<Seeker`> Pici: It makes you part from all channels
<Pici> Well, still not a nice thing to do
<Pici> I wasnt going to try it.
<Seeker`> Pici: Agreed.
<Seeker`> Pici: I think works like this - you can join a comma seperated list of channels (e.g. /join #1,#2,#3)
<jrib> lets see if it really does...
<Seeker`> If you try and join channel 0, it makes you quite all channels
<jrib> nope, I'm still here
<Seeker`> but if you type /join 0, most clients add a #, so it doesn't work
<jrib> (I'm not trying to trick you, I'm saying I tried it here on irssi)
<Seeker`> jrib: I've managed to get Gazzak to leave -uk by joining #20,000
<Pici> odd.
<Pici> jrib: Theres like 10 people idling in #0
<Seeker`> jrib: It works with mIRC
<jrib> oh
<Seeker`> and I think it works with xchat
<PriceChild> it does work with xchat
<PriceChild> where'd he say this?
<Pici> #ubuntu
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild
<PriceChild> *says kickban*
<Pici> he left right aftwards
<PriceChild> meh i wouldn't bother hten
<Seeker`> The ,0 thing is slightly more subtle than the "type /quit for ops"
<Seeker`> so generally more people fall for it
<PriceChild> that was a pretty pants flood...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-29
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> Hey rajkalyan, can we help? :)
<rajkalyan> sure;)
<rajkalyan> my laptop cant reboot
<PriceChild> Please join #ubuntu for support questions :)
<rajkalyan> ok
<Tm_T> !away > juss01-bed
* gnomefreak needs support :( but i doubt they can do much
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *thinks those two need watching in -offtopic* night
<gnomefreak> pick 2
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> fallanA/A is not a nice person
<ttmrichter> Can I please get access to #ubuntu again?
<ttmrichter> Hello?  Any chance I can get back into #ubuntu to ask support questions?
<nalioth> ttmrichter: why can't you get in now?
<ttmrichter> Some kind of router exploit thing.
<ttmrichter> I needed to change the access port, etc.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ahh
<nalioth> ttmrichter: stand by for testing
<nalioth> ttmrichter: thanks for your patience :) you can join #ubuntu now.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Vorian> hiya Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ttmrichter> Thank you.
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu
* mneptok jumps up and down on Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey mneptok!
* Hobbsee is squished.  help!
* Hobbsee pops mneptok with a pin
<mneptok> BOING BOING!
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: LTNS
<mneptok> ohcrap! i owe Cory an e-mail! :-O
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> "this is an email.  mneptok."
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i have been hiding in a cold, dark room. weeping gently that my deep and abiding love for you shall remain forever unrequited.
<mneptok> oh, and getting drunk on antifreeze.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hahaha.  poor you
<Hobbsee> is the antifreeze tasty?
<mneptok> more so than the bitter taste of your rejection
<capiCrimm> can I be tested?
<Hobbsee>  __________________
<Hobbsee> < BAAAA @ mneptok  >
<Hobbsee>  ------------------
<Hobbsee>         \   ^__^
<Hobbsee>          \  (oo)\_______
<Hobbsee>             (__)\       )\/\
<Hobbsee>                 ||----w |
<Hobbsee>                 ||     ||
<TheSheep> I guess that was kind of discouraging >_<
<mneptok> grrr. who decided the visor module isn't necessary?
<mneptok> *stab*
<Hobbsee> me
<mneptok> *STAB*
<mneptok> capiCrimm: did someone help you out?
<capiCrimm> no
<mneptok> sec
* Hobbsee is unstabbable.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i'm a core dev remember?  i can do things that effect your system :)
<mneptok> capiCrimm: you seem to be OK
<capiCrimm> mneptok, cool.
<capiCrimm> do I get unbanned now?
<mneptok> already been done :)
<capiCrimm> cool. gracia
<mneptok> thanks for flying Ubuntu Airways
* Hobbsee --> out.  bye!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: dont drown your sorrows too much!
<mneptok> hehehe
<ajmitch> scary people
<mneptok> afraid that no one around here comprehends my potato. guess i'm only a Spud-Boy looking for the real tomato.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<effraie> thanks, jenda
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Sepero said: ubotu: I think there is a bug in your code. Sometimes it doesn't post anything when given a direct command.
<Myrtti> shouldn't wols's discussion about ops be done here
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> but i dont want him bitching in here forever either
* Hobbsee has removed him now.
<crdlb> :/
<Hobbsee> the crazies are out.  long live the crazies.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rdominguez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ohhh noes it is mc44
<mc44> I didn't touch it!
<ompaul> you wanted to, admit it
<mc44> always :)
<ompaul> see guilty by association :P
<GazzaK> can I touch it?
<ompaul> GazzaK: did you have to ask?
<ompaul> the answer is no
<GazzaK> well, I thought it polite
* ompaul looks for a wide area thermo nuclear lart to drop on GazzaK's head not active, just for the weight
<ompaul> :)
<GazzaK> :'(
<ompaul> GazzaK: stop playing the victim
<GazzaK> but I do that so well
* GazzaK is innocent
<ompaul> no you don't
<ompaul> in fact, "ohh no you do not!"
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> ompaul, going to LRL?
<ompaul> my answer is no
<GazzaK> meh
<ompaul> I would like to but there is this thing called a holiday
<ompaul> it is booked for two weekends after that event, and I have to do some work before I go
<ompaul> so time is running out for all of us involved
<ubotu> OmegaCenti called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Flannel> gnomefreak: what's up?
<gnomefreak> lmc_phx > wow, if you type your password..... what else was there?
<Flannel> Nothing, just that.  It's a common troll thing in rooms like this.  They get people to type their passwords to try out the *** thing.
<Flannel> I guess it's a kneejerk reaction for me, seen it often
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ill watch for a while and see where it goes
<Myrtti> /quit and /exit were fighting. /Exit got a nosebleed and /quit fainted. Which one
<Myrtti> won
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you used to be well normal :(
<gnomefreak> what happened
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: bug 122989 nice title :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122989 in firefox "ZOMG THIS UBUNTU KILLED MY DOG" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122989
<Myrtti> wth
<Hobbsee> :D
<elkbuntu> ...
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: sorry, Hobbsee was never normal
<gnomefreak> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> wow this channel is super large now
<joejaxx> :P
<ajmitch> right
<elkbuntu> unfortunately yes
<ajmitch> sorry, I shouldn't be here really
<joejaxx> hello ajmitch elkbuntu :)
<elkbuntu> hi joejaxx
<F00BaR> why
<F00BaR> am
<F00BaR> i
<F00BaR> banned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<F00BaR`> ??
<F00BaR`> what do you want
<jrib> F00BaR`: hi, you were affected by a router bug.  Have you read the page about it and fixed it?
<jrib> oh wait, I think you were... let me check actually
<jrib> ah I see now.
<jrib> F00BaR`: away scripts are not ok in #ubuntu, can you please disable that?
* F00BaR` is now away. Reason: BRB
<jrib> yeah, that
* F00BaR` is back
<jrib> just make sure it does not print to #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* F00BaR` is now away
<Pici> heh
<F00BaR`> :P
* F00BaR` is now back
* F00BaR` is away (again)
<gnomefreak> i hope that isnt a away message
* F00BaR` is away (again)
* F00BaR` is away (again)
<F00BaR`> im just screwin with ya
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> Being banned must be more fun than I thought.
<Hobbsee> heh
<gnomefreak> ;) i almost did
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* F00BaR` is back
<Hobbsee> hooray.
<jrib> F00BaR`: ?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can you test a website in konq for me real fast, let me know if it crashes?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> jrib: he said he wasnt using one but it looks like away message to me
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: www.kombirom.nl/online
<jrib> it doens't show up in #ubuntu though
<Hobbsee> jrib: probably as he couldnt talk there, due to the ban forward.
<gnomefreak> jrib: he keeps it up an op will think he is using one and get removed
<jrib> Hobbsee: he's there since I only banned his nick
<Hobbsee> which i believe will still not let him send ot the channel
<jrib> well, he changed his nick
<gnomefreak> F00BaR`: type something in #ubuntu please
* Hobbsee sticks a highlight on there
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak:
<Hobbsee> 
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> 
<Hobbsee> grrr
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> get.asp ....etc
<Hobbsee> ie a crash, yes
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> than i was right :)
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee :)
* gnomefreak now needs to test text browsers
<Hobbsee> :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no fear i think its a site crash so konq should be good :)
<F00BaR`> gnomefreak why
<gnomefreak> F00BaR`: because we want to know if you can type in htere
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: he can send to #ubuntu
<F00BaR`> lol why
<jrib> because of you're away messages in this channel
<jrib> your even
<gnomefreak> oh this is bad
<F00BaR`> /me is back
<F00BaR`> /me is now away
<F00BaR`> thats what im doing here :P
<Hobbsee> you do know that you're not funny, dont you?
<gnomefreak> F00BaR`: please stop doing it or someone will remove you
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: he can continue being immature in here if he likes.  even better if he has a +q
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but the fact of the matter is, until he starst to behave responsibly, and either add nothing, or something  useful to the channel, he cant stay in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> true
* gnomefreak wonders if its not the script thats killing browsers
<Pici> ...
<Pici> F00BaR's thing just went off in #ubuntu
<jrib> banned for a while this time
<Hobbsee> oh good, you got him
<Hobbsee> bf him to here, maybe
<Hobbsee> or not
<jrib> he knows
<Hobbsee> true
<Pici> hes already here
<Hobbsee> point
* F00BaR` is back from: auto-away after 30m idle (been away for 15m)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* F00BaR` was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<F00BaR`> how do i tuurn off auto away
<gnomefreak> F00BaR`: the oppisite way you turned it on
<F00BaR`> i didnt
<F00BaR`> thrtr
<F00BaR`> done
<F00BaR`> turned off the messages
<gnomefreak> F00BaR`: you or a script had to, ther eis no client that i know of that uses it as default
<F00BaR`> nnscript does
<Hobbsee> then remove the script, or fix it
<F00BaR`> i have
<Hobbsee> good
<jrib> F00BaR`: are you sure this time?  If it goes off again I'm banning you for a month, agreed?
<F00BaR`> agreed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, have you noted osxdude|laptop's 'real name'?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: have now
<Hobbsee> wonderful
<elkbuntu> yeah
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> NUKE HIM!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you cheated! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> how?
<nixternal> I opped first, you punched first :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> just woke up, so I am still a little slow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> iirc, that isn't the first time he has done that either
<Hobbsee> i thought that was another one
<gnomefreak> you have got to be frigging kidding me
<gnomefreak> he got himself banned again?
<nixternal> gnomefreak: he is quite popular amongst the ban lists I have noticed :)
<gnomefreak> it figures
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: can we ban him for even bringing up that word in -devel :(
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> sure!
<gnomefreak> in -devel non the less
<gnomefreak> none*
<nixternal> 10 minutes until GPLv3...yay!
<PriceChild> :)
<nixternal> http://livestream.fsf.org:8800
<PriceChild> who is osxdude btw elkbuntu/Hobbsee ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> no idea
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, some obnoxious idiot
<jussi01> hi ops! can someone tell me how to change back from /away?
<PriceChild> oh was just going on the real name comment earlier... "watches in #ubuntu"
<PriceChild> jussi01, "/away" wish no args
<jussi01> PriceChild: ty
<jussi01> PriceChild: doesnt work...
<PriceChild> /back ?
<jussi01> yeps, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<PriceChild> nixternal, just started ;)
<nixternal> OK, quit watching...it keeps buffering for me :)
<PriceChild> same
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, recon said: life is a theological debate.
<Pici> Theological? I would have said philosophical.
<jrib> box of chocolates?
<PriceChild> Pici, debate it with him
* Daviey has 'choclates' on notify - who is talking about chocs?
<GazzaK> yes please jrib
<jrib> too late, all gone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> osxdude|palmTX called the ops in #ubuntu-bots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> It looks like RAF (n=Raf@host247-87.pool8251.interbusiness.it) May have been testing getting ready for a larger flood in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-30
<Myrtti> what a lovely email
<Seeker`> Myrtti: to the irc list?
<Myrtti> erm, I'm not sure anymore :-D
<Myrtti> I came just from a gig
<Myrtti> of one of the most famous domestic rock bands
<Myrtti> I'm happy, I drunk 4 ciders and I _still_ got 88 calories left \o/
<Myrtti> ladida
<Myrtti> -->
<Seeker`> Myrtti: What band?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: CMX
<Seeker`> never heard of them
<nalioth> Seeker`: they are domestic to Myrtti
<Myrtti> http://www.last.fm/music/CMX
<Myrtti> <3
<mc44> \o/
<pleia2> yikes @ irc list email
<Mez> pleia2, yeah, I know,
<Mez> I sent a reply off list basicalyl cause I got annoyed with having to read spam messages ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<nalioth> please do not respond to Patrick Frank on any Ubuntu medium
<nalioth> he is a professional troll and is legally barred from freenode for his actions
<Mez> nalioth, I replied off list via email. basically telling him where to direct his complaints if need be, and not to spam the list (but in a more polite manner)
<Mez> emails not an ubuntu medium now is it ?
<Daviey> All your base are belong to us
<Seeker`> lo Daviey
<Daviey> hey Seeker`
<nalioth> please don't contact him in any way, via an Ubuntu medium
<Mez> nalioth, as I said, I'd just rep-lied off list
<Daviey> nalioth: do you know the full story behind this chap?
<Mez> if he replies, it idles in my inbox
<nalioth> Daviey: i know he's trolled several ML of Ubuntu developers
<Daviey> and debian ML
<Mez> has noone put a request in to chris for him to be banned mailman wide ?
<nalioth> Mez: request away, but it won't matter
<nalioth> Mez: this guy has more identities than you can shake a stick at
<Mez> nalioth, fair enough
<mneptok> report the origin SMTP to spamhaus ;)
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Stormx2> I've just been instructed to come here. The !root factoid is funny but not as helpful as !sudo. I'm pretty sure they pointed to the same factoid a month or two back. The !root factoid should be as useful as !sudo
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nalioth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Stormx2> Ah, they didn't
<nalioth> Stormx2: what would you suggest?
<Stormx2> It used to say something like
<Stormx2> "Root is disabled in ubuntu by default. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for details"
<nalioth> factoids constantaly evolve  :)
<nalioth> and disappear
<nalioth> :(
<Stormx2> True :(
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<Stormx2> ;_;
<stdin> I think !root came from people asking "what's the default root password in *ubuntu"
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Stormx2> Ubotu is overheating.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is overheating. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> I'm just gonna be quiet and leave it in your capable hands :)
<stdin> nalioth: maybe "s/sudo/!sudo/" in !root
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping @ the mailing list
<gnomefreak> he saw it
<Hobbsee> ah rihgt
<Hobbsee> apart from it being blatantly wrong...
<Hobbsee> oh well.  i dont plan to reply
<Hobbsee> and to anyone who's thinking about it - if you start harassing me, yes i *will* tell you to F$%^ off.  along with getting a staffer, to get you klined.
<gnomefreak> he already is klined on site
<Hobbsee> true that.  but not on the ML
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: good luck with that :( i have heard he has too many identitys to ban but i would bring it up to CC or ML person (cant think of his nick)
<gnomefreak> new email == new send
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah...
* gnomefreak off to bed
<Hobbsee> have a good sleep
<gnomefreak> ty :) have a good day
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Vorian> where's the flood?
<Pici> ubuntu I think
<ubotu> intelikey called the ops in #kubuntu
<crdlb> O_o
* Pici shrugs
<Vorian> handing out k-lines like candy
* Vorian hides
<nalioth> none of you are awake, are you?
<Vorian> need some help?
<nalioth> Vorian: awake ops would be nice
<nalioth> the server parses commands SOOO slowly
<Vorian> can't help you there nalioth, sorry :(
<Netham45> hey, can someone unban me in #ubuntu? Im not sure why I was banned...
<Netham45> I just couldn't join earlier
<Jordan_U> Netham45, Are you registered?
<nalioth> Netham45: you are not banned
<nalioth> Netham45: you need to identify to services
<Pici> nalioth: bantracker says otherwise.
<nalioth> Pici: ahh
<Netham45> yea
<Netham45> Im banned
<nalioth> and we're live once more
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> nalioth called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> jrib: i'd not worry about the spam, this is light stuff next to what has preceded us
<Pici> what a night...
<nalioth> here we go again . . .  ( -R )
<nalioth> jrib: you clean out -unregged?  :)
<goban> hi, it said to join this channel and ask you to check my router
<nalioth> goban: here we go
* nalioth wasn't fast enough . . 
<jrib> did you get to test?
<nalioth> someobody did
<jrib> i did
<goban> nalioth,  ?
<nalioth> goban: you need to follow the directions in #ubuntu-read-topic before coming in here .. ..  :)
<goban> ok i changed to port 8000, i cant mess with router though
<jrib> ok, lets try again
<goban> jrib, k thanx
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> goban: did you reconnect after changing the port?
<goban> i still died :(
<goban> jrib, oh, not until you dccsend AHHHHHHHed me
<jrib> k, lets try now
<jrib> ok guess that wasn't it
<mykilx_> hello
<jrib> hello
<crdlb> I thought it was 8001
<mykilx_> would like to be tested for that router exploit if someone has the time
<jrib> crdlb: ah, you're right
<jrib> mykilx_: sure
<mykilx_> ty jrib
<jrib> goban: crdlb pointed out that the port should be 8001, not 8000
<jrib> ahem
<goban> gotcha, yeah it was 8001, 8k was typo
<mykilx_> well i guess that's a no :/
<mykilx_> apparently the firmware updte for my router doesn't have the fix
<Pici> mykilx_: try connecting on port 8001 then.
<mykilx_> 8001 or 8000?
<crdlb> goban, most clients in ubuntu have two entries for Freenode: "Freenode" and "Ubuntu Servers"
<crdlb> make sure you changed the one you're actually using (or just change both)
<nalioth> jrib: it looks like a long night ahead of us  :)
<mykilx_> need to find out if openwrt will support this router :/
<mykilx_> well trying 8000 first brb
<goban> yeah im on the right one
<mykilx> well connected with 8000
<jrib> the wiki page seems to say 8001, but here we go
<mykilx> fyi linksys wrt54GS v7 is vulnerable with the latest available firmwre
<jrib> thanks mykilx , you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<mykilx> thnaks for the heads up
<mykilx> and i did use port 8000 btw
<mykilx> good luck tonight :)
<Pici> :)
<elkbuntu> hmm.. that's one of the larger drops we've had for a while
<nalioth> yes, it is.
* tonyyarusso wonders if paddy frank is trying to get the first ML ban
<elkbuntu> it wouldnt be the first
<tonyyarusso> oh?  all righty - first I'd be aware of
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: please ignore him
<nalioth> ignore him on the ML, anyway
<Burgundavia> is he correct about what he says?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: was planning to - just thinking out loud
<ivx> hey when i try to change irc.freenode.net to irc.freenode.com/8001 xchat changes it automatically to ir.freenode.net.8001 and I can't connect
<tonyyarusso> ivx: doesn't XChat have port in a separate field?  And normally ports are separated by a : rather than a /
<ivx> i don't see one
<ivx> and that's what the page said
<ivx> "and then change irc.freenode.net to irc.freenode.net/8001"
<tonyyarusso> ivx: oh, and it should be irc.freeenode.net, not .com
<ivx> yeah i miss typed it, i ment net
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> so it's just changing the slash to a period?
<ivx> correct
<ivx> i tried :8001 also
<crdlb>  slash works here
<crdlb> in xchat
<ivx> how did you edit it, in xchat>network list
<crdlb> yup
<ivx> oh finally took it
<ivx> hey can i get tested now please?
<homanj> i was directed here because i needed to fix something with the DCC exploit
<homanj> can i be tested please
<tonyyarusso> ivx, homanj: Join ##tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> homanj, ivx: You can both part there and rejoin #ubuntu now.  Thanks for your patience.
<Amaranth> who the hell is Patrick Frank?
<nalioth> Amaranth: a troll. please ignore
<Dj_Vic> hello
<Netham45> can I get unbanned in #ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> does anybody have Canonical's updated Fax number?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> good morning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves
* GazzaK hides
<GazzaK> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> how can i find out why in particular a user, jussi01, got klined?  it says due to running clones or bots - but i really doubt he's done that.
<GazzaK> was he the one who was constantly disconnecting?
<GazzaK> for like hours
<Hobbsee> i have no idea...
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, asked a freenode staffer?
<GazzaK> erm, NM
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: :)
* GazzaK wakes up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: if some op asks what he's doing, poke me (;
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hrm?
<Tm_T> nothing
<Tm_T> I just have log proofing he hasn't been reconnecting wildly
<Tm_T> anyway, there's lots of "false" K-lines
<ompaul> I have that
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: great.  just what we want.
<Tm_T> yu, people get excess flood quit because of some dcc/ctcp spam -> K-lined
<Tm_T> so not only victim of spam but K-lined too (:
<effie_jayx> ^^ now we are safe XD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> thanks a million Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yay!
<Tm_T> jussi01: welcome back (:
<jussi01> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Is Seveas back yet?
<nzk> It
<nzk> has been a year.
<nzk> Well, almost.
<LongPointyStick> it...so hasnt.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> eagles0513875 called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Nafallo> hi! anyone know what #ubuntu-sv is? :-)
<gnomefreak> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gnomefreak> ^^ that
<Nafallo> I know now :-)
<gnomefreak> oh
<Nafallo> #ubuntu-sv is El Salvador :-P
<gnomefreak> ah
<Pici> sv is sveden though
<Pici> rather, svensk is sweden
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> Svenska anvnds bde i Sverige och Finland. Ocks "Scandinaviska" r p mest del svenska
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, zombiebox said: oh.. someone is writing here too
<jussi01> heh, that was fun...
<crdlb> as much fun as getting k-lined?
<jussi01> crdlb: you didnt not the sarcasm I see... ;)
<jussi01> s/not/note
<PriceChild> I'll -r in a min jrib...
<jrib> k
<DavidCraft> hello?
<DavidCraft> um I cannot join #ubuntu... how do I get this fixed?  it said come here
<DavidCraft> and talked about a router exploit or something?
<Tm_T> wait to someone who can do it will be here
<DavidCraft> alright...
<PriceChild> hey DavidCraft
<DavidCraft> hello
<PriceChild> have you reconnected on port 8001?
<DavidCraft> what is the underlying problem?  I have a complex network and I would have to change a bit to get IRC running on another port.  My friend is right next to me on teh same router and default port and is able to join fine
<nalioth> DavidCraft: /msg ubotu exploit
<nalioth> DavidCraft: you may just be victim of coincidence, a test will tell us.
<DavidCraft> i read the help page...
<DavidCraft> what test?
<nalioth> that test.
<DavidCraft> O_o
<DavidCraft> im guessing thats bad?
<nalioth> DavidCraft: you are subseptible to it
<nalioth> DavidCraft: just change the ports in your irc client to 8001 and reconnect
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-01
<DavidCraft> let me see if there is an update... hold on.
<DavidCraft> for my router*
<PriceChild> DavidCraft, there's no guarantee they'll have fixed it in those updates... just reconnect on port 8001 to be sure.
<DavidCraft> as I said, I have an 'interesting' complex network setup...  I will have to change some thinsg to allow connections of port 8001... of which will be a pain in my ass... id rather see if there is a router update first
<nalioth> DavidCraft: some router firmware upgrades aimed at this, do nothing.  :(
<DavidCraft> well you can 'test' it again is a second.  There is one, upgrading now.
<ompaul> 1000:1 the upgrade trashes his existing interesting rules
<ompaul> 100:1 his router is still going to fail
<Pumpernickel> 2:1 user error, and we don't see him for at least 2 days
<nalioth> heh
<DavidCraft> finaly back
<DavidCraft> anyways uh can you try that exploit on me to see if it is still broken?
<nalioth> yes
<nalioth> excellent
<DavidCraft> still here
<DavidCraft> alright cool
<DavidCraft> so now I can get back in #ubuntu ?
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now  ;)  Thanks for your patience  :)
<DavidCraft> sweet thankes
<DavidCraft> np
<jrib> ermac0: have you fixed the issue with your router?
<ermac0> linksys router I have
<ermac0> i'm guessing there is a linksys firmware upgrade
<jrib> yesterday you were affected by a router exploit and I forwarded you to #ubuntu-read-topic.  Did you read the link in the topic and fix the issue?
<ermac0> currently ive switched to port 8001
<jrib> ermac0: ok, read for a test?
<ermac0> ok
<jrib> I guess I'll have to start banning by ip
<jrib> ermac0: what client are you using?
<gnomefreak> did anyone else get an error from ubotu?
<jrib> gnomefreak: I get them all the time
<gnomefreak> XMl error?
<gnomefreak> XML even
<jrib> hmm, I think he just tells me "an error has occurred"
<gnomefreak> oh hell it gave me lines and collums and everything
<gnomefreak> and i didnt type anything
<jrib> oh, weird
<gnomefreak> atleast not in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> <ubotu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu:
<gnomefreak> invald token in line XXX and so on
<gnomefreak> so i thought someone did something they shouldnt have
<ermac0> xchat
<ermac0> 2.8.0
<gnomefreak> ban by clients ;))
<jrib> ermac0: in your network list, did you change the port to 8001 for the appropriate network?  "Ubuntu servers" is usually what is used by default
<nalioth> beware the clones
<ermac0> i have changed the port to 8001 , but in status still says 6667, let do this again, quit xchat this time
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Arwen said: !mac is For help with Macs and OS X, please see ##mac or your nearest mental institute.
<nalioth> WHAT!
<nalioth> blasphemy!
<ubotu> mwe called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> omha called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> banned for abuse
<ubotu> mwe called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> nalioth: you keeping an eye on Charles_Xavier / mwe in #ubuntu?
<nalioth> fixing to let loose the ban hammer
<nalioth> aaaaah silence
<Charles_Xavier> hi
<nalioth> #ubuntu is not the place for personal bickering, Charles_Xavier
<Charles_Xavier> mwe has been against me for days now because I gave him a negative, but not mean comment
<Charles_Xavier> and since then he is calling ops to ban me
<Charles_Xavier> yes i know, i didn't really do anything that bad
<nalioth> if you don't respond, he will lose interest
<Charles_Xavier> read the chat log
<Charles_Xavier> sorry i will not
<Charles_Xavier> I only said to zabin do not repeat
<Charles_Xavier> and mwe became rash towards me for some reason
<nalioth> i saw it
<Charles_Xavier> may I be unbanned
<Charles_Xavier> I believe I did not do anything that harsh to deserve a ban
<Charles_Xavier> I will ignore mwe
<nalioth> it'll come off in a few minutes
<Charles_Xavier> ty
<Charles_Xavier> should I part this channel
<nalioth> nothing here to see :)
<Charles_Xavier> ok, i will ignore mwe from now on
<Charles_Xavier> please look at logs if he calls !ops again
<Charles_Xavier> I promise you, he is against me for the last few days
* nalioth used to get paid to babysit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, OmegaCenti said: ubotu what is help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> OmegaCenti called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dj_Vic> hello is anyone here
<nalioth> hi
<Dj_Vic> hi
<Dj_Vic> are any of the ops here?
<nalioth> Dj_Vic: what did you need?
<Dj_Vic> i wanted to be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Dj_Vic> hobbsee was suppose to unban me but i guess he never got to it
<nalioth> ah
<Dj_Vic> yeah...i mean i can always get in using a proxy but i shouldnt have to do that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* Dj_Vic would like to be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> then wait for hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Dj_Vic: hi
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Dj_Vic> hi
<Dj_Vic> hobbsee!!!
* Dj_Vic would like to be unbanned from #ubuntu
<Dj_Vic> '=] ] 
<Hobbsee> oh, you again.
<Dj_Vic> yeah
<Dj_Vic> lol
<Dj_Vic> you never unbanned me
<Dj_Vic> hobbsee am i going to be unbanned?
<Myrtti> are you going to stop being repetetive?
<Dj_Vic> ?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-23
<nalioth> where is floodbot1 ?
<jrib> nalioth: he quit a few minutes ago
<jrib> 19:44 <-- FloodBot1 (n=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot) has quit (Remote closed
<jrib>           the connection)
<jrib> so almost an hour ago
<nickrud> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud any of your servers overheating this week..  I had to tear down and rebuild three with massive fans and artic silver
<nickrud> servers, what would I want with servers? (oh, work, it's in an airconditioned closet)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah..  no closet a/c at these offices...
<Jack_Sparrow> NOw running at 30c
<dragon> lol
<nickrud> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> dragon, how may we help
 * Myrtti gathers everyone around and gives each a big hug
<Myrtti> I wish I had cherry ice cream
<Myrtti> and caramel sauce
<Seveas> LjL, awake?
<Hobbsee> Seveas!
<Seveas> ssst
 * Seveas is here on business today :)
<Hobbsee> heh
 * elky pounces and clings
<elky> what business?
<elky> Seveas, ljl is as absent as you these days. you'll need to email him.
 * ompaul pokes SWAT in the elbow with a small plastic spoon
<ompaul> hi there
 * ompaul shoots krdc in the foot
<SWAT> ompaul: spoon!
<SWAT> tastes just like chicken
<ompaul> usually
 * ompaul shoots krdc again just for line 77 failures
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul surrenders to "line has too much data you need to visit server"
<jpds> morning
<ompaul> jpds: for values of morning almost gone morning ;-)
<SWAT> good afternoon, rather
 * ompaul sings one of these xterms is not like the other - one of these xterms just doesn't belong
<SWAT> local time: 12:24
<ompaul> SWAT: -1 hour here
<ompaul> here comes another xterm
<SWAT> gnome-terminal + terminator = extremely nice (the new terminator should also have tabs). That combined with screen = confusion
<ompaul> need to fire off single process and it is buggy
 * jpds wonders what's wrong with his .irssi/config: http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9516/screenshotcu0.png
<SWAT> depends on what _you_ find wrong with it
<ompaul> SWAT: clever answer of the day award :P
<jpds> SWAT: the way it¡s aligned to the right
<SWAT> ompaul: thank you, thank you. I've seen people use configs which I find horrible, but as long as the person which it belongs to, can work with it... Who am I to judge?
<ompaul> SWAT: you are most welcome - for judge purposes you should never forget you can judge on your own criteria .....
<ompaul> you are afterall SWATMAN
 * ompaul runs
 * ompaul stops before he starts laughing too loud 
 * SWAT hits ompaul in the head with his spandex coated ninja star
 * ompaul assumes the recovery position
<ompaul> there are no other assumptions
 * ompaul wants to write a modern day marx brothers script with treenaks and swat that should be enough to scrare people
<elky> roflawl! http://www.sshkeygen.com/
<jpds> no keysize 4096? I feel ripped off..
<ikonia> worst scam I've seen in ages
<ompaul> elky: I repremand you for not pointing this out before you found it - nice idea mr badguy
<Myrtti> elky: your slip is showing
<elky> now even more so ;)
<Tm_T> plop
<elky> eh?
<ompaul> elky: it is nice skam I wonder can we have fun with them
 * Myrtti huggles Tm_T 
<elky> heh
 * Tm_T cuddles Myrtti 
<elky> im still not sure why i got reprimanded
<Tm_T> elky: because you didn't hug me?
<SWAT> ompaul: ooeeh, it is 'the position' all over again ;)
<ompaul> elky: for just laughing at it and not saying look at this for a skam
<elky> ompaul, see mr watson's blog
<ompaul> SWAT: assume the position in front of your duck soup
<ompaul> elky: give me url please too lazy to look it yo
<ompaul> up
 * ompaul is does not track blogs usually 
<elky> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/2008-06-23-ssh-keygen.html
<ompaul> elky: then putting his url in the message would have been better :)   it is horrific as he says
<ompaul> elky: in fact I find that words fail me -- and it is not often that happens
<elky> hehe
<SWAT> "keep your private keys private", sounds familiar doesn't it?
<elky> i thought my manical lawl was enough
<ompaul> elky: na - if someone was reading logs and started there
<ompaul> or stopped reading this
<elky> ;)
<Tm_T> SWAT: "keep your private keys lost too good" is best I think
 * elky really must remember to <sarcasm>$text</sarcasm>
<ompaul> elky: as colin says it looks like a very honest mistake
<ompaul> the guy is making money from the adverts
<ompaul> follow the money :-)
<bazhang> :)
<jpds> there fixed. whoo
<bazhang> wow.
<jpds_> rock on?
<Myrtti> Aren't we having FUN!
<Myrtti> and the crowd goes WIIILLLDDD
<elky> nalioth, when you finish syncing, wanna check why gasten got klined on reentry?
<elky> or pricey or tomaw
<bazhang> haha
<elky> that was so a hub going
<jpds_> damn.
<wgrant> That kill message was rather descriptive.
<bazhang> o.0
<jpds_> who fell asleep on the power button?
<bazhang> haha
<jpds_> cake!
<jpds> there we go.
<Tm_T> jpds: oh btw new nick, haven't seen that much before
<jpds> hi Tm_T
<jpds> damn it, loads of networks are failing..
<bazhang> oh no.
<Myrtti> ohnoes!
<Myrtti> "why don't you use MSN then"
<ikonia> guy in the office suggests one of the backbone links in the states has been cut
<elky> makes sense
<ikonia> thats the message he has rom his usa counterpart
<ikonia> from
<Pici> http://www.internethealthreport.com/ does look unhealthy
<ikonia> I think I'm seeing a pattern in that chart ;)
 * Myrtti takes her Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™ and looks around her 
<Myrtti> *POIT* Pici
<Pici> plonk!
 * Mez slaps Dave2 
<bazhang>  max is now known as Guest20512
<bazhang> he never learns :)
<Dave2> ow
<Dave2> slapped whilst showering :(
<Mez> Dave2, you enjoyed it
 * Myrtti grins
<Dave2> :o
 * Myrtti slaps both
<Dave2> two slaps in one day!
<SWAT> Myrtti: MSN, excuse me? ICQ then
<Myrtti> SWAT: <#include irony.c>
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mohammad[B] said: Mohammad[B] is Mohammad Reza Boozary
<Myrtti> hm, Dave2 left.
<Myrtti> damn.
<Myrtti> no more slapping then
<Myrtti> I need a punch bag.
<Pici> Hes still here...
<Myrtti> preferably pink.
<jussi01> hei all!
<Myrtti> oh, right
 * jussi01 is not pink, thank god
<Myrtti> so it appears I need to drink another pot of coffee
 * Myrtti curses aloud
<Myrtti> damned C#
<Pici> I'd be cursing C# too
<TheSheep> Myrtti: at least it's not dangerous for your guinea pigs :)
<Myrtti> I'm getting dangerous to myself soon
<Myrtti> ask jussi01 how high my bloodpressure soars these days
<Pici> Maybe you shouldnt be having another pot of coffee then.
<Myrtti> he's the unfortunate fellow who has been calling me at the totally wrong time when this POS fails
<Pici> I think its time to cut you off...
<Myrtti> Pici: my mom was here for Midsummers
<Myrtti> Pici: she snores >__<
<TheSheep> that's cruel
<Myrtti> TheSheep: C#, the phonecalls or my mom
<Myrtti> or cutting off from coffee
<TheSheep> Myrtti: the latter
<TheSheep> right to drink coffee is one of the basic human rights
<Myrtti> I can stop my coffee drinking any time
<Myrtti> that wouldn't be cruelty
<Myrtti> this C# thing is.
<Dave2> Myrtti, lies
<Dave2> And I should stop responding before reading full scrollback. *continues drinking his tea*
 * Pici is getting annoyed with the ____ is now known as Guest#####, Guest is now known as _____ cycle
<bazhang> he has been doing that for ages, Pici
<bazhang> max
<Pici> Well, max was just removed.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> to the *max*
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping
<Myrtti> jussi01: pong
<ubottu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (guilherme)
<soldats> can someone check out the user "eeeee" in the main channel please
<ubottu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (eeeee)
<soldats> ahh
<Myrtti> who was that person installing ppc xubuntu again...?
<Myrtti> stp25-2-82-234-235-184.fbx.proxad.net ?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Gary> someone might want to sort out eeeee ( #Ubuntu )
<jussi01> againb?
<Myrtti> I'll be happy to do the honors
<Gary> I muted it
<Gary> might want to alter it to a ban and then remove my mute?  if you feel it is apt
 * Pici finds it funny when people are asked what their native language is and it turns out to be english
<jpds> Pici: so... what's thy native tongue again?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Pici waves at Myrtti 
<Seeker`> lo
<jussi01> arghh
<jussi01> Myrtti: do ytou know how to make those galleries put the pictures next to each other, not in a column? (see site)
<ompaul> jpds, in all peoples cases the one in their mouth ???
<jpds> ompaul: Precisely!
 * ompaul gets his "I make bad jokes" tee and wears it
 * jussi01 give ompaul the crap "dad" jokes t-shirt
 * Myrtti curses and goes to check her burning bbq
<ompaul> don't burn the bbq, don't even light the coals ....
<Myrtti> ompaul: electric grill
<ompaul> all the more reason not to
 * jussi01 goes to steal it - /me wants
<Myrtti> you want my grill?
<Myrtti> I was certain I had broken it just few minutes ago
<Myrtti> turned out the safety switch wasn't pressed down correctly
<Myrtti> I was about to cry
<Myrtti> my marinated zucchinis have mold, have to toss them
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Myrtti> and I've booked first part of my summer holiday wrong
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> starts on Thursday, ends on Monday - but my flights back from LRL arrive Monday - Tuesday night midnight
<Myrtti> and it takes three more hours to get home from the airport
<Pici> Whats LRL?
<Myrtti> http://lugradio.org/live/UK2008/
<Pici> Thats far
<jussi01> Myrtti: I beleive there is a bus that connects with the flight ;)
<Myrtti> jussi01: it still doesn't remove the problem that I've got a normal working day on Tuesday
<jussi01> Myrtti: LOL
<Myrtti> yes yes, I know
<Myrtti> "you work from home, nobody cares"
<Myrtti> I CARE!
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Myrtti: so do you know how to fix my gallery?
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Pici> Would you be asleep by the time you get back to your place anyway?
<Myrtti> Pici: very much so
<Myrtti> I just love commuting half dead
<Myrtti> middle of the night
<Myrtti> when local transport doesn't run
<Myrtti> jussi01: erm.
<captjackswallows> y was i redirected here
<ompaul> captjackswallows, I guess even without looking at any logs your nick might be the start of an issue
<ompaul> as in it appears to me that you might be directing abuse at someone
<captjackswallows> Captain jack swallows came from epic movie
<ompaul> well here is a clue you should arrive here as the person who was banned
<captjackswallows> IDK i use so many different names
<ompaul> try brian_griffin methinks that was the one _this_ time
<captjackswallows> W/e I dont care i was just saying linux sucks and all that
<ompaul> who paid you to do that?
<captjackswallows> no one
<ompaul> then why did you bother?
<captjackswallows> i was bored
<ompaul> so then you had no intention of participating in a help channel whatsoever
<captjackswallows> ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> in fact your goal was to troll
<captjackswallows> I wasnt even trying to troll
<ompaul> you were doing one of the better impressions of one I have seen
<ompaul> so I wasn't even trying to troll, does that indicate that you you do try now and again, and you know what level of annoyance you wish to turn on at any time?
<captjackswallows> ur boring me
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RedLXXXIV> hi all
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> how can we help you today
<RedLXXXIV> I was banned from the #ubuntu channel, and wanted to get back on it - the issue is as follows
<RedLXXXIV> My brother was using my computer a few nights ago. When he finished he shut the computer down and said something casually about IRC. I went to log into the #ubuntu channel, only to be denied and a message stating that I was banned.
<ikonia> is this conner again ?
<RedLXXXIV> Me?
<nalioth> ah yes, another brother
<RedLXXXIV> I came to be helped, not ridiculed.
<Myrtti> sorry but we've had lots of cases where the supposed brother has been messing around with the computer and gotten the unsuspecting sibling banned
<ikonia> I don't see anyone ridiculing anyone ?
<RedLXXXIV> Sorry it took so long, I was on the phone
<RedLXXXIV> I don't understand where exactly we stand on the issue.
<RedLXXXIV> brb, rebooting.
<jpds> RedLXXXIV: Ubuntu does come with passwords and lock screen functions to stop "brothers" from doing bad things.
<RedLXXXIV> yes, and I've taken off my auto login. I'm 23 years old and in the military - I'm not a kid. My goal on these channels is not to cause problems, it's to help solve them. I just got off the phone with him (the day it happened, he was visiting), and he says that he was using MSN, and typed into the wrong window.
<jpds> You'll have to wait for ompaul to come round, he set the ban.
<RedLXXXIV> Alright.
<jpds> Ah useful short hand is: Ctrl-Alt-L to lock the screen.
<RedLXXXIV> Learn something new every day! I've only been using Ubuntu for a few months now - Hate Vista.
<ikonia> you dont have to "hate" vista
<jussi01> ikonia: nice to see you in the world of "K" again ;)
<RedLXXXIV> I know I don't <have> to, I just do. Sure, it's new and improved XP, but it's got far too many drawbacks for it to be useful in this tinkerer's books. Not only that, but I love breaking things to see how they work, then make them better. Thus is the reason I came to Linux.
<ikonia> jussi01: just passing after someone gave #u a smart lesson in why ubuntu should make everything better
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> hi
<LjL> my server isn't keeping up with the 32 degrees outside and it's crashing, so i'll turn it off during the night and when it's not being used. that will affect floodbot1 and my other bots. sorry
<ompaul> LjL, np would you like a box here to run stuff on?
<ompaul> I'll do a fresh install
 * ikonia offers ljl a box
<nalioth> do your boxen have good uptime?
<ikonia> yup
<ompaul> ikonia, has best boxen
<ompaul> RedLXXXIV, ?
<ikonia> ompaul: not sure on that ;)
<ompaul> when was it set?
<ompaul> ikonia, you have better than me that much I know
<ikonia> ha ha
<RedLXXXIV> yes ompaul?
<ompaul> did I ban you?
<RedLXXXIV> yep, apparently
<RedLXXXIV> I wasn't around when the ban went down
<ompaul> why not?
<ompaul> your account looked very active?
<RedLXXXIV> my brother was using msn on my laptop
<ompaul> he was using IRC on freenode
<ompaul> is that what your telling me?
<RedLXXXIV> hm. I know I left xchat running in the background.
<ompaul> you should check your logs
<ompaul> he was rather vulgar in a ubuntu channel
<RedLXXXIV> I have no idea where to find the log... :S
<ompaul>  .xchat2/xchatlogs/
<ompaul> if youi are logging
<RedLXXXIV> nope, just a bunch of .confs and my downloads :(
<ompaul> then you are not logging
<RedLXXXIV> is the log online?
<ompaul> there would be one
<ompaul> time based it was
<jussi01> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ompaul> 2008-06-17T20:47
<RedLXXXIV> tks
<ompaul> I think those clocks match each other
<ompaul> anyway you have a screensaver
<ompaul> you have the chance to use multiple accounts on the same machine
<ompaul> you can switch user
<ompaul> never trust anyone with your command line you never know when your bank details will be useful to someone else
<ompaul> RedLXXXIV, can you do me a favour print these out and hand them to your brother
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> annoying other internet users is not a mature thing to do and really it impresses no one - that was a public information broadcast on behalf of ompaul
<ompaul> :)
<RedLXXXIV> I see the comment at [18:46]
<ompaul> so the clocks are different
<ompaul> you have screen savers use them
<RedLXXXIV> that was online.
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> well depends on where the clock for your logs is synced with
<RedLXXXIV> will do. I'll be the only one on this now, and my auto login is off now
<ompaul> ok - so the ban is lifted
<RedLXXXIV> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/17/%23ubuntu.txt
<RedLXXXIV> Tks ompaul
<RedLXXXIV> and sorry for the problem
<RedLXXXIV> Won't happen again
<ompaul> ok
<jussi01> RedLXXXIV: we appreciate your co-operation :)
<RedLXXXIV> Never a problem :)
<ompaul> makes it a useful channel
<ompaul> have fun
<RedLXXXIV> will do
<ompaul> ikonia, ping
<ikonia> pong
<ompaul> has jack_sparrow been around today?
<ikonia> not seen him
<ompaul> ikonia, you busy this evening?
<ikonia> on and off
<ikonia> just having a 20 minute break
<ompaul> in work?
<ikonia> not "in" work
<ompaul> ahh
<ikonia> but working, restoring a 12 node cluster
<ompaul> lovely
<ikonia> waiting for a disk to sort it's self out
<ikonia> hence the break
<ompaul> slowly spins the disk you wait on
<ikonia> thats not too far from the truth
<ikonia> it' retro kit that some guy has picked up and moved with out any hought
<ikonia> thought
<jussi01> ompaul: according to my logs jack was last around at about 7am my time
<ompaul> jussi01, ok so that would be before I was awake :)
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> ompaul: but ive a few hours missing from 2-4pm
<nalioth> aw man, not again
<jussi01> so he "may" have been here
 * nalioth looks at floodbot4
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth
<nalioth> y'all let me know when another floodbot is needed
 * Myrtti sighs
<ompaul> np
<nalioth> maybe ljl and I can get our floodbots on a cronjob
 * jussi01 is off to bed. night all
<Myrtti> nightey jussi01
<ompaul> night jussi01
<jussi01> nite :)
 * ompaul thinks that sleeping is a good idea
 * ompaul looks at the clock and thinks about how far away 0:630 is
<ompaul> or
 * ompaul looks at the clock and thinks about how far away 06:30 is
<ompaul> nalioth, PriceChild <aHTu4aJlrap> please join in #Forbbiden <<< repeated that
<nickrud> ah, thanks ompaul (at work, so got interrupted)
<tonyyarusso> w/in 7
<Myrtti> l/ose ;-)
<nalioth> security through misspelling
<nickrud> heh. don't get around my coworkers, they can mis spell anything
 * ompaul installs sleep night all
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-24
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<Myrtti> Mez: Happy Birthday :-)
<Mez> :P @ Myrtti
<Mez> how'
<Mez> how
<Mez> ffs
<Mez> how'd I know itd be you
<Myrtti> "gee"
<Seeker`> Mez: its your birthday?!
<Mez> yes
<Seeker`> happy birthday
<Mez> thankyou
<Dave2> happy birthdayage
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> my Ex gf just called me a stalker
<Seeker`> thats bad
<Mez> Lol - regarding the fact I moved down here, was "seeing someone" down here - now she's moving back to brum, and so am I
<Seeker`> traitor, going back north :P
<Mez> lol
 * Mez is homesick as hell
<Seeker`> :(
<Mez> and the only things keeping me here are job (no more) and girl I was seeing (moving to brum - and also now going out with a friend of mine!)
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> "that was the day of the public toilet incident"
<Seeker`> o_O
<Pici> Mez: Happy birthday!
<Mez> Pici, thanks
<Mez> Seeker`, trying to get an ex gf to remember a day when she got completely wasted and met my mother
<Dave2> I'm sure my mind is imagining that in completely the wrong way.
<Seeker`> I hope the public toilet and your mother aren't directly related
<Mez> Seeker`, no
<Mez> and Dave2 possibly not
<Mez> hmm
<Seeker`> hmm?
 * Mez wonders what absinthe and irn bru mixed tastes like
<Seeker`> eww
<Dave2> Mmm, sunset yellow FCF.
<Dave2> (Or whatever it is.)
<Mez> CFC?
<Mez> ChloroFlouroCarbon?
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunset_Yellow_FCF
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> doesnt look pretty
<Amaranth> Ok then, make sure people don't use sshkeygen.com
<Mez> ?
<Amaranth> Do you have to ask? :P
<Amaranth> It's a website that generates ssh keys for you
<Mez> yeah, why mention it here?
<Mez> Kamion's blogged bout it already
<Amaranth> I know, just making sure
<ubottu> RasQulec called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LetsGo67> They blocked me from #ubuntu
<nalioth> who did?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you got kicked
<bazhang> LetsGo67, not banned (yet)
<bazhang> now you are banned LetsGo67
<LetsGo67> Why, I am allowed to call ops on indygunfreak!
<bazhang> <LetsGo67> !ops indygunfreak
<Pici> Why did you call ops on him?
<LetsGo67> !ops indygunfreak
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> <LetsGo67> !ops > indygunfreak
<LetsGo67> !ops > indygunfreak
<Pici> stop
<LetsGo67> Thank you.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, stop now
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you repeatedly asked him a question that you already had an answer for.
<LetsGo67> He blames me for libdvdcss2's faults.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I asked you to stop many times.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you completely ignored our requests to stop repeating.
<bazhang> !coc | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> LetsGo67, read those.
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang not to mention <LetsGo67> sDVD VPLEASe VDV
<LetsGo67> Don't blam me for the fact that dvd isn't public domain like cd is!
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, aye, and the spamming (that got him banned) in -ot with the same
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you need to read those links.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, arguing about this now will only make your ban ------------->longer.
<LetsGo67> Just curious: why are dvds protected but not cds?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, this is not a support channel.
<Pici> LetsGo67: Do you know why you;ve been banned from #ubuntu?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, if you have nothing to say about what happened, please depart now.
<bazhang> !idle | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LetsGo67> Yes, I have something to say: the instructions do not work.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, again; if you have no idea why you were banned in #ubuntu (and #ubuntu-offtopic), then you need to depart here Now.
<LetsGo67> Yes I do: because I denied that the instructions worked, and asked for more.
<Pici> LetsGo67: You were banned because you called ! ops for a non-legitimate reason.
<Pici> LetsGo67: do you know what ! ops does?
<LetsGo67> Because I was given bad instructions.
<LetsGo67> The !ops call didn't work.
<Amaranth> Even saying it pings most of us
<Amaranth> In case the bot is lagging, down, etc
<bazhang> Pici, that was the final reason only
<bazhang> He was kicked before that for repeatedly asking something he had an answer to.
<LetsGo67> Now I am tired and still can't play dvds.
<LetsGo67> bazhang: I had an answer that did not work, even libdvdcss2 in windows does not work.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, sadly, due to your behavior, you cannot enter #ubuntu to get an answer now.
<LetsGo67> libdvdcss2 doesn't owrk or an adware stopped it.
<bazhang> someone has privileges in here (I do not)
<LetsGo67> or Canada stopped it form working.
<LetsGo67> it deosn't work.
<LetsGo67> I can play non-protected dvd
<LetsGo67> Please!
<bazhang> LetsGo67, this is not support. Please /part
<LetsGo67> Thanks for teaching me that irc command...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, eboyjr said: !z is <reply> No sleeping!
<LetsGo67> DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!
<bazhang> LetsGo67, /part now
<LetsGo67> bazhang: how nice.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you want to be unbanned in #ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> Yes please.
<LetsGo67> I will be nice.
<LetsGo67> Can I tell them "DVD WORKS!" once?
<LetsGo67> Yes, no?
<bazhang> read the docs I gave you.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, read the docs and then come back in a couple of days; best to /part now.
<LetsGo67> That means no?
<bazhang> you wish to be unbanned?
<bazhang> Y/N :)
<LetsGo67> Y
<LetsGo67> You won't let me do: DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!  DVD WORKS!
<LetsGo67> ?
<bazhang> then come back in two days after reading those docs.
<LetsGo67> Sure
<bazhang> LetsGo67, staying here any longer (and spamming this channel) will make it longer.
<LetsGo67> I will read.
<bazhang> hi blankhead
<blankhead> hello, i have an issue here me and my friends are all having problems with pidgin...the sound destroys the sounds of the entire system for instance rhythmbox and limewire
<blankhead> hi bazhang how r u
<bazhang> blankhead, /join #ubuntu
<blankhead> i thought i was in ubuntu lol
<blankhead> ok bazhang
<bazhang> and part here :)
<blankhead> man i think i been banned cuz i was drunk as hell one day talking nonsense man im so stupid
<bazhang> ie dont idle here blankhead :)
<bazhang> !coc | blankhead read this
<ubottu> blankhead read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<blankhead> what do u mean b y dont idle if u mean keep talking then fine i will im a noob i only come here to tell people about bugs and stuff and how i can go about fixing them
<bazhang> !guidelines | blankhead and this
<ubottu> blankhead and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blankhead> thanks bazhang
<blankhead> thanks bazhang and if anybody remembers me please pardon my stupidity that one day
<bazhang> blankhead, if you are banned then you need to speak with the person who banned you.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<blankhead> oh wow im not too sure if i am or if anyone did all i rmember was that i got kicked out and i had to reconnect i dont know if this chatroom by default is a room i go into if i have been banned im sorta a noob and im not sure whats going on very much
<gnomefreak> what is the comment you get when trying to join the channel you think you are banned from?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, and jussi01 banned you (double ban) so you need to speak with them blankhead
<blankhead> ummm i guess the default ubuntu server i joined
<gnomefreak> ill be back but that should tell you if you are banned atleast
<blankhead> i came here
<gnomefreak> ah you were
<blankhead> it says ubuntu server i click join and here i am
<blankhead> bazhang said join ubuntu but i see im in ubuntu-ops
<blankhead> i dont know if this is the default room or if its been one i been diverted to cuz i been banned or something
<bazhang> blankhead, not up to me.
<gnomefreak> blankhead: they ban fowarded you here
<blankhead> ooh i see
<blankhead> wow that sucks
<blankhead> dag
<bazhang> blankhead, they are not around right now. come back later and see
<blankhead> i treid joing ubuntu but it doesnt go thru
<blankhead> so what is this room anyway
<blankhead> whats the topics and dicussions
<bazhang> where you come when you are banned blankhead
<blankhead> oh wow lol that sucks
<gnomefreak> blankhead: you just nee dto talk to jussio1 and/or Hobbsee, just ask them why you are banned and if they can please unban you but im not sure what you did or why they banned you at all
<bazhang> blankhead, /part now, and come back later.
<blankhead> damn i wanted to contribute some information so that they know i wanna help but i guess thats all over now
<blankhead> okay bazhang take care bye bye
<bazhang> he was banned for caps and ignoring warnings at the very least, not sure about the second one though.
<gnomefreak> how long ago?
<bazhang> seeing as he was drunken, not too surprising.
<ajmitch> and was drunk enough to not remember his actions? :)
<bazhang> june 18th
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> just drunk enough to remember he was drunk :)
<gnomefreak> oh hell atleast for the capps and ignoring that ban should be removed but i dont know what happened
<bazhang> jus-si01 should weigh in as well
<bazhang> the eponymous 'you should know better' is not much to go on :)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (brut_win)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (SUSE-POWER)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SUSE-POWER said: ubottu: Error: "Help!" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SUSE-POWER said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SUSE-POWER said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SUSE-POWER said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, SUSE-POWER said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> i've often wondered what a bot loop would look like
<ikonia> now you know
<ikonia> whos still awake ?
<nickrud> me, sort here
<nickrud> *sorta
<nalioth> hola
<ikonia> chachin in #ubuntu just being a pain, not sure if he's just a rude kid or a boarder line troll
<ikonia> nalioth: I think your about to start getting pms
<nalioth> ikonia: orly?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> the guy you muted isn't happy and thinks I did it
<ikonia> aparantly I'm a child for devoicing him
<nalioth> apparently he's ignorant if he can't recognize his own IP
<ikonia> he was just being a pain,
<ikonia> I'm sure it will come your way in a moment
<nalioth> so he can cool his heels for 10 minutes
<ikonia> 06:10 <kiris> I know another nick set the ban. I can accuse you if I please
<ikonia> yawn
<ikonia> 06:10 <kiris> yeah, people tend to reply intently when they are uninterested
<ikonia> he's just quit
<ikonia> why do they bother
<ikonia> please please leave that ban in place as he shouldn't get away with that attitude then storming off like a child and coming back with it lifted
<nalioth> you can reset it when it lapses, if you wish
<ikonia> I can't, it's your call, I just don't feel that someone with that attitude and then personal attitude should be allowed to log off in a strop and come back in $X hours like nothing happened
<nalioth> 'my call' is on a 10 minute timer
<nalioth> after that we reevaluate
<nalioth> if you've reevaluated during that time, reset it
<ikonia> I'm certainly not going to attempt to step in on that, just voicing me opinion, the pm attitude was uncalled for an unwarrented, and just got worse after I pointed out that I had nothing to do with it
<ikonia> right off to work
<Myrtti> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Myrtti> !search bitch
<ubottu> Found: bitchx
<Myrtti> rhmg
<Amaranth> what?
<Myrtti> I thought there was a factoid that explained why it isn't in the repos
<Amaranth> Isn't it dead?
<Myrtti> that's exactly whu
<bazhang> thought that was for xmms
<Myrtti> heh
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> I don't think bitchx has *ever* been in repos
<jussi01> !info bitchx gutsy | Myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti: bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 1512 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<Myrtti> well, look at that
<bazhang> drlame running a bot in -ot
<Myrtti> he is?
<bazhang> he made it part after a warning
 * wgrant killed bitchx off in Hardy.
<Myrtti> jolly good
<Myrtti> wgrant: excellent
<wgrant> We unfortunately can't remove it from older releases, but I can't fix the security issues either.
 * wgrant meanwhile attacks VLC devs for needing too many security updates.
<bazhang> ionutz back for more
 * Myrtti yawns
<ikonia> can someone remove admin__ from #ubuntu please, hes presistantly flooding and has floodbots cleaning up from him
<ikonia> he doesn't want to listen so just floods
<Myrtti> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> ta
<Myrtti> there he went
<ikonia> I tried to contact him in PM  to explain it incase it was being lost in the channel, but he just flooded the pm
<Myrtti> just hilight me if he comes back
<ikonia> okey dokey
 * Myrtti checks her bell beeps
<Myrtti> in theory I should now BEEP if someone hilights me
<ikonia> Myrtti: test
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> works
<Myrtti> chocolate cookies everyone
<Myrtti> today might become a good day
<Hobbsee> bazhang: oh, that guy.
<Myrtti> fcol
<Myrtti> I booked the wrong hotel >___<
<Myrtti> MORE COFFFEEEEEE
<elky> Myrtti, i spent nearly $10 on coffees today
<elky> thats aussie monies
<Myrtti> I just reserved a £140 hotel weekend in the wrong town
<elky> whoops
 * Myrtti headdesks
<elky> if they have a hotel in the right one, ring up and play stupid and say the website malfunctioned
 * Myrtti wonders how much it would cost to call UK
<Myrtti> I need cookies
<Myrtti> I feel like cursing
<elky> Myrtti, shouldnt cost more than a couple euro
<elky> if it does, europe epic fails on telephone communication
<Myrtti> I just HATE calling
<elky> hehe
<elky> i know
<ikonia> are you calling me
<Myrtti> I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE it
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> it took me two hours to book train tickets a year ago
<Myrtti> s/to book/to gather courage to call and book/
<Myrtti> frickin HATE it.
<elky> pretend jono is holding your hand.
<Myrtti> pft
<elky> over him?
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> ok then
<Myrtti> I confess nothing
<elky> who is the current recipient of.....
<elky> darn
<Myrtti> ;-D
 * Myrtti grins
<elky> what about jussi01?
<Myrtti> married
<Myrtti> next
<elky> ikonia?
 * elky runs from both
 * Myrtti pokes with the Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™ 
 * elky borrows Hobbsee's stick.
<Myrtti> oh noes
 * elky needs to come up with a weapon...
<elky> i'm the only female op without a protective item
<ikonia> Hobbsee:s stick is better
<ikonia> I fear that
<Myrtti> ikonia: come to LRL and I'll poke you with my pen
<ikonia> I'm %70 confident I'll be there
<ikonia> well %60 actually
<elky> hmm... maybe my blog should be my weapon :D
<Myrtti> elky: I can borrow you my Guinea Pigs of Awesome Cuteness and Sharp Teeth
<elky> hehehe
<elky> nah, has to be something original and unique... mebbe not as unique as mneptok... but unique
 * Myrtti is bored, considers poking random people for random fun
 * Myrtti sighs, got email from the hotel with instructions on how to cancel online
<Myrtti> If I only knew why I hate phone calls so much
<elky> i strongly dislike phone conversations if it's not with someone i know, because i cannot see their body language etc
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I had to wait and build up strength to call MS XP activation phone machine last week
<Myrtti> for an hour
<Myrtti> did I mention I hate phone calls?
 * elky cuddles Myrtti, because Myrttis need lots of cuddles.
 * Myrtti huggles elky
 * Myrtti hummles happily
<Myrtti> sort of unreal thing this
 * Myrtti yawns
<Dave2> phones--; last time I had to do that I just ended up getting a new key from MSDNAA and using that.
<Myrtti> I actually use my phone more as a camera than a phone
<elky> and an irc client?
<Dave2> Same here, actually. Shame its quality is, well, bad. http://temp.jpgclan.com/failcameraisfail.jpeg \o/
<Myrtti> elky: that too, though I have to ask kapsi to open up some ports for my irssi-proxy
<Myrtti> I hate using putty s60
 * Dave2 also has no possible way to IRC from his phone - non-web traffic blocked, and the only WAP IRC he knew of is closed :(
<Myrtti> Dave2: Original
<Myrtti> (2592 x 1944)
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2560869570/sizes/o/
<Myrtti> X-D
<Dave2> :(. My phone's also the best digital camera I own. Then again, I can't complain. It's my brother's old old old phone that he gave to me, and it's better than what I had before.
<Myrtti> damn, the big red one is out of focus
<Myrtti> Dave2: if it consoles at all, I've got no other camera at all
<Dave2> I have, erm, a 1980s film camera which I guess is better than my phone, and a couple of lower-res webcams, but that's it :P
<Myrtti> see
<Myrtti> better equipped
<Dave2> having a couple of 320x240 uberlowquality webcams and an old film camera (not having any film) is better equipped? :P
<Myrtti> film cameras are better than digital 5Mpix, yes.
<Dave2> Not when you don't own a scanner they aren't. *nod*
<Gary> I like my new digital camera
<Gary> a lot better than my old 3.2mp one
<Gary> Dave2: if you want my old camera, you can have it, it's a ixus v3
<Mez> Gah - Myrtti - wanna fone BA for me /
<Myrtti> Mez: LOL?
<Myrtti> I'd rather gnaw my hand off
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> I hate ringing them
<Mez> they're idiots
<Mez> and they STILL havent refunded me
<Dave2> Gary, oooh. We need to be able to send objects over IRC :P
<Dave2> And anyone want to fill in these forms for me? They're very tedious and boring and I keep worrying about whether I've messed them up or not
<Mez> Dave2, we need to be able to punch people in the face via IRC
<Dave2> That too.
<Mez> Dave2, what forms?
<Myrtti> Mez: oh you mean fsoe
<Mez> ?
<Myrtti> "Facestab over Ethernet"
<Dave2> House rental stuff. Contract, reference form, guarantor form. We're, uh, getting the place on Thursday.
<Myrtti> I've been dreaming someone writing an RFC for it
<elky> FSoE :)
<Dave2> It's a bit tight.
<Gary> Dave2: we have just sorted out citylink here, so I could post it to you next week (as it is at my home)
<Mez> Dave2, lol - more Reading?
<Dave2> Gary, ooh, how much?
<Dave2> Mez, indeed. West sayeed.
<Gary> Dave2: can you read?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Gary> Dave2: if you want my old camera, you can have it,
<Gary> as in, *free*
<Gary> i'll have to find the charger
<Dave2> postage, though?
<Gary> Dave2: thats why I was gonan post it from work :p
<Dave2> ahh, thanks
<Gary> email me a reminder and address
<Mez> Gary - what kinda camera?
<Dave2> I need to actually find out my address first.
<Gary> Mez: it's a Canon Ixus v3 3.2 mp
<Gary> with a case
<Mez> SLR ?
<Gary> the new one is,but the old one is a pointnshoot
<Gary> the new one is a canon eos 40d
<Mez> gary :D
 * Mez is looking for a new SLR myself
<Mez> apparently theres some good deals on the 40d atm
<Mez> 350 with the standard lense
<Gary> yeah, £140 cash back
<Mez> 400D *
<Gary> 350!  lies, sure that is not the 400d or 450d
<Mez> http://www.johnlewis.com/230403491/Product.aspx?source=14798
<Gary> the 40D is a lot better, but is a lot closer to a grand
<Dave2> lense!
 * Myrtti hides
<Mez> Gary, yeah - am tired
<Mez> leave me alone
<Gary> lol
 * Mez wonders why Myrtti 's hidin
<Myrtti> because I started this convo :-P
<Gary> it's all *your* fault :p
<Myrtti> NOTHING TO SEE HERE! MOVE ALONG! THIS ISN'T THE CONVERSATION YOU ARE LOOKING FOR
<Gary> we should take this to #Defocus or something
<Dave2> "So, about those IRC clients I can't use because I'm on O2 PAYG..."
<Mez> Gary, thats for freenoders? what if we ubuntu people dont wanna go there
<Myrtti> I dun wanna play with smelly freenode... wooops
<Gary> Mez: dev/null?
<gnomefreak> did anyone else get a pm from mary_ux?
<Mez> Dave2, IIRC you can just change the GPRS access point on o2 to 'internet' and it'll work
<Mez> (but probs cost you more)
<Dave2> It's already costing me £3/MB
<ikonia> wow
 * Myrtti snickers
<Myrtti> sucks to live in UK
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> NEENER NEENER
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> 9.80€ / mo and I can get all the data I want with 318 or what was it
<Myrtti> 15 for 512
<Myrtti> :-P
 * Myrtti hides again
<Pici> Myrtti is hoarding data?
<Myrtti> I've transferred 280M this month alone sending pictures to Flickr
<Myrtti> and some odd surfing
<Pici> odd eh?
<Dave2> It's so expensive for me because I'm not on a contract.
<Myrtti> odd ie. not daily usage
<Pici> oh. :P
<Myrtti> if I'm at my moms or smthn
<Mez> Dave2, goto carphone warehouse and get a mobileworld sim pack
<Mez> very cheap web access
<Dave2> I should probably get something decent like that.
<Pici> I rarely use my cellphone, but I often look for unsecured/open APs with my touch.
<Dave2> But first I must continue to panic and need to find a guarantor by the end of the day. Argh.
<ikonia> Dave2: what are you buying ?
<Dave2> renting a house.
<Daviey> Dave2: have you looked for a guarantor behind the fridge?  Or down the back of a sofa?
<Dave2> Ha. It turns out we don't actually need one, which removes a lot of stress.
<ubottu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> kaan [n=Ksohbet@85.105.101.59]
<Myrtti> pm spam
<Myrtti> 18:45 <kaan> 100 K00o0ntreee Caa@aamda Soyuuunuyorrrum eklelee Beyenmeessen  Göndermessinnn Ekkkkleee Ýzzzzleee sudenaz.saglam.ist
<Myrtti> did a realnameban on him
<Myrtti> /mode +d [Sohbetsoftj,0+Script+2.0]
<Pici> Myrtti: Floodbot got pm earlier from someone with the same realname
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> MEAOW
<Mez> never trust BA
<Myrtti> KLM ♥
 * nalioth always flies Lufthansa
 * Pici flaps
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> 3 times now they've charged me for the same thing
<Mez> THREE
 * Mez growls
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> oh how much I hate thee, pidgin
<Pici> stdin: I dont know what that was about, but hes banned now
<stdin> Pici: someone who had a go at me in -kde4 because only part of the KDE 4.1 beta2 has been built yet
<stdin> so, I honestly don't care what they think
<Dave2> BA's still given me no compensation for when they lost my bag for 4 days,
<Dave2> This was in 2006
<Myrtti> Dave2: there are times when you should know to shut up ;-)
 * jussi01 got ¤500 out of SAS when they killed my bunny...:rolleyes:
<Myrtti> X-|
<hischild> what was the command to disable public private messages?
<nalioth> Dave2: the compensation was " you got it back "
<nalioth> hischild: 'public private messages' ?
<nalioth> what is #ubuntu ( or #freendoe)  for $100
<nalioth> er, #freenode
<hischild> nalioth, it's possible to set your mode so that public (non registered) ppl can message you ...
<nalioth> hischild: yes, that is default with teh new services
<hischild> i have enabled that some time ago and would like to disable it because there are some people spamming me
<nalioth> tried /msg nicskerv help ?
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml hischild
<hischild> nalioth, i have looked into that, yet i seem to be unable to find the right option.
<Pici> hischild: its umode +E
 * Pici steals hischild's daily double
<hischild> Pici, i don't really know what that meant :(
<Pici> hischild: You need to set usermod +E on yourself to block messages from unregistered users
<nalioth> hischild: 'daily double' and "what is [blah blah blah] for $100" are sayings found on the game show "Jeopardy"
<nalioth> pop culture, ja?
<hischild> nalioth, ah thanks for the explanation. I"m not really into pop, i still prefer metal.
 * Pici facepalms
<hischild> Pici, also, thank you. Found the right command.
<Pici> Surely
 * tonyyarusso beats head against wall
<tonyyarusso> All I want to do is image a classroom worth of machines...why can't that be done?
 * Myrtti giggles
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso Why couldnt you use g4l to create a bootable cd image and use that.. or did I miss something
<Myrtti> I'm moving my IRC to kapsi and requested a reverse for myself
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> ROFL
<Myrtti> this is so funny
<Myrtti> murjottava.myrtti.fi
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: that might be an option to, although I'm told g4l can't multicast or something, so is really slow.
<Myrtti> which would translate... to you Harry Potter fans... moaning.myrtle.fi
<Myrtti> hysterical
<Myrtti> LOL
<Pici> heh
<Myrtti> OY
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso Your question was not how to do it quickly...
 * Myrtti can't stop laughing
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: true.  Do you a) know that g4l works, b) know how to use g4l, and c) would be willing to help me?
<Myrtti> now where is that slip with the domain transfer info
<tonyyarusso> (meanwhile, anyone know how to delete a gateway route in ubuntu?)
<Pici> Myrtti sounds much better than Myrtle though, imo
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso I have used g4l  I know it does work or did last time I used it... We can talk in pm and see what we can work out that best suits your needs.
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: All right, cool.
<Jack_Sparrow> gimme a minute to look up my tools
<Pici> Myrtti: odd, opendns wants to suggest the numa numa video for murjottava.myrtti.fi
<Pici> Oh, and #2 is the complete guide to bananas... odd
<Pici> http://guide.opendns.com/?url=murjottava.myrtti.fi
<Myrtti> it's not on yet
<Myrtti> silly
<Pici> I figured that
<jussi01> far out, I love the new song from nightwish :)
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> jussi01: is it *any* good?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I really like it...
<Pici> groovy
<jussi01> its definately different from anything else they have done
<Myrtti> ... I hate nightwish by default
<Myrtti> now where the hell have I put the paper with the damned domain transfer passwords
<Myrtti> GR
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> desk top drawer
<nickrud> don't you ever sleep?
<Pici> Maybe she uses IRC when shes asleep.  Or, perhaps shes dreaming and we're all in her imagination
<nickrud> I've got a really wierd sleep cycle, but I'm beginning to think I'm simply outclassed
<Myrtti> who what where?
<Myrtti> me?
<Pici> I thought we were talking about you
<nickrud> So did I. Could be wrong ;)
<Myrtti> nickrud: six hours per day, lately based on non-EEST timezone
<nickrud>  2, 3, 8, it varies for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> The truth be known the Finns' have perfected cloning
<Myrtti> 0:->
<Myrtti> I knowz nothin
<Jack_Sparrow> Sgt Shultz.. Hogans Heros
<nickrud> ah, that's were linus came from, a clone of gates.
 * nickrud runs very far and very fast
<Jack_Sparrow> Crack of thunder and Nickrud is dust
<Myrtti> I'll just call Jarkko Oikarinen and the world will shudder
<nickrud> well maybe not dust, but time to get ready for work. See you all
<nickrud> don't know that some days dust wouldn't be better
<Jack_Sparrow> I' ll call Dr Kovorkian for you Nickrud
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run and work on a windows box..  ugh
<nickrud> before I go, his home page quote is priceless
 * Myrtti flips out
<Myrtti> MMMMMEMEEEEEAAAOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW
<nickrud> rflol, you brought him into this (and now I really have to go)
<Pici> eek
 * Myrtti curls up in the corner to have a catnap
 * jussi01 smiles... I wrote a new blog post... :)
 * Myrtti wakes up and purrs at jussi01 
<Myrtti> MEAOW
 * tonyyarusso should really get the blog going again
<tonyyarusso> I need to figure out something with the feed and Planet first though, so I don't annoy people.
<Pici> I re-uploaded most of my pictures to my gallery, running zenphoto this time around, it seems much faster.
<nalioth> Pici: what were you running before?
<Pici> nalioth: gallery2
<Pici> Although it could have also been the move from ixwebhosting to dreamhost that did it as well.
<Pici> http://gallery.nullcortex.com/photography/
<nalioth> i have got to get a gateway box
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-kde4, acemo said: !ubottu what is your keyword for kde4 beta 2?
 * Myrtti stabs pidgin
<nalioth>  /me points Myrtti toward the kitchen section of her local department store . . .
<mneptok> i'm winning the war on pants!
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok me too.. divide and conquor
<Jack_Sparrow> splitting out the seams
<mneptok> just a few more Gummi-Bears and we'll have our victory on the western front
<Mez> mneptok, you do now you're meant to wear them to work?
<Myrtti> I *never* wear pants at work
<Mez> please tell me you work from home
 * Myrtti grins
<ubottu> BCM43 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> !-medic
<ubottu> medic is <alias> ops - added by Seveas on 2006-12-27 15:16:01
<jrib> erm, why does !medic even exist
<Mez> wtf?
<Mez> !forget medic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<Mez> !-ops
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by Pici on 2008-05-15 18:59:31
<Mez> how about !mayday
<Mez> or, !m'aidez
<nalioth> that's not our mneptok
<Mez> ?
<mneptok> nalioth: the fact don't wear pants, but a ballerina's tutu surprises you?
<nalioth> mneptok: did nickserv grow tired of you again?
<mneptok> no, prolly a split symptom
<nickrud> seems !medic would be useful for some of the more bloody exchanges
<nalioth> we don't want to encourage that (whatever it is)
<Seeker`> I think that it should just be !ops (and only !ops), as that way people only have to deal with 1 hilight
<Daviey> Seeker`: thanks for that needless /hilight :)
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu (mrdurant)
 * mneptok shoves Daviey 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-25
<Daviey> mneptok: oi, i've got sensitive skin
<mneptok> Daviey: i'm wearing the frictionless "contact bodysuit" you sent.
 * Daviey considers looking at the pics he took of mneptok at UDS.. doing certain impressions :)
<mneptok> *and* the headdress
<Myrtti> url
<mneptok> Myrtti: the costume absorbs all light. it is physically impossible to photograph.
<Mez> mneptok, any excuse to try and get someone to strip you
<Daviey> mneptok: these impression ones aren't.. infact i took lots in quick succession - i reckon i could make an animated GIF :)
<Seeker`> did you know that Daviey is banned from 99% of the known universe
<Daviey> !qotd
<ubottu> Factoid qotd not found
<mneptok> oops
<mneptok> Daviey: that will be useful in dispelling notions like - < unavailable> mneptok thank you, you are the most sensible person i have talked to in a few hours
<Daviey> :)
<mneptok> ok, i need to reduce irssi clutter
<mneptok> hmm ... let's see what's new on the Ubuntu UK podcast ...
<Daviey> . /foreach window /wc
<Daviey> should do it
<mneptok> all i got was an odd smell and a flushing sound ...
<Daviey> mneptok: yah.. we a little late with this episode :(
<mneptok> speaking of WC ....
<mneptok> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Stalled-Server-Room.aspx
<Daviey> heh
<mneptok> "Are you using the bathroom?"  "I'm working on load balancing."  "Is that a yes?"
<Daviey> I'm wiping it clean, then i'll reload.
<mneptok> sorry, i already had lunch.
<Daviey> try flushing the cache
<mneptok> let me get a log dump first
<nalioth> mneptok: those logs from the ladies restroom?
 * Daviey patches mneptok's backdoor vulnerability 
<Mez> Daviey, he enjoys that
 * nickrud looks around: "I must be in the wrong channel"
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (el1te)
<nalioth>  /me drinks marmite tea
 * Myrtti has never had marmite
<nalioth> Myrtti, you should nip on over to the UK shope and get some  :)
<nalioth> or vegemite
<Dave2> Ugh. Marmite.
<popey> \o/ marmite hilight
<Dave2> A product which advertises itself with the slogan "I hate marmite" has to have something wrong with it
<popey> tis yum
<nalioth> Dave2: c'mon, you know you loves it
<nalioth> i just started eating it last week and i loves it
<Dave2> http://www.marmite.co.uk/hate .
<nalioth> my friend who emigrated from NZ thinks i'm absolutely bonkers
<Myrtti> Dave2: the local blue cheese is promoted also with "hate"
<tasos> Hello to everybody from Greece
<tasos> Use ububtu. VERY satisfied
<tasos> Any replies?
<TheSheep> tasos: how can we help you here?
<tasos> Thanks for the reply. No need for help right now.
<tasos> Just chatting
<TheSheep> tasos: this channel is not exactly public, you know
<tasos> ok didnt know. Sorry. Leave now
<TheSheep> tasos: come back if you ever need any help from ops
<tasos> Thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang that is the third warning for ^ocen on language
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, second I saw (yours and mine)
<Jack_Sparrow> I had two earlier
<bazhang> then 4
<bazhang> make that 5 with mnep-tok
<Jack_Sparrow> Now he wants to argue the point
<ubottu> nathangrubb called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<nickrud> if the floodbots survive this ...
<vorian> fools
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> malv in -ot
<ubottu> In ubottu, ace_suares said: !ubuntuguide is Lots of tips and tricks (DVD, Flash, skype, googleearth) can be found on: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<ubottu> pottytheshitter called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> morning
<nickrud> !test
<nickrud> fail?
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> well, life is full of fail
 * Myrtti shrugs
<nickrud> meh. Don't I know that
<Myrtti> From outori-netplaza.utanet.fi (80.75.96.4) icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<Myrtti> stdin:
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> I wonder where my phone is
<nickrud> call it, you can follow the ringer
<ubott2> Failed!
<nickrud> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<nickrud> no lag, back
<Myrtti> well... it is my bot.
<Myrtti> so I sent jussi01 a sms already
<Myrtti> now just wait
<nickrud> too many bots, too little time
<nickrud> the ops need a central server of their own with these useful little toys on it. More than one access
<Myrtti> my fingers feel cold and I'm all in goose bumps
 * Myrtti sighs
 * jussio1 sighs
 * Myrtti hugs jussio1 
<jussio1> does anyone here have experience setting up a svn server?
 * Myrtti wants to go back to bed
<jussio1> Myrtti: me also
<Myrtti> I'm also cold, feeling sick and generally awful. no hangover though... "count the blessings" eh.
<jussio1> Myrtti: thqnks for the prompt bot fix, Im trying to contact the guy, but no answer
<Myrtti> thank nickrud
<Myrtti> I wouldn't have noticed
 * Myrtti goes to stare the innards of her fridge
 * Myrtti pokes a package of bread
<Myrtti> jussio1: you prolly noticed I dropped some of the channels from ubott2s join list
<jussio1> Myrtti: no, I didnt, but what ever :)
<Myrtti> I took those off I deemed not horribly important
<Myrtti> I don't want to put excess stress on the virtual before we know how it handles the vital ones
<Myrtti> so far the loads look reasonable, I alerted the Jackass also to have a look at the host machine's loads
<Myrtti> 1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
 * Myrtti shrugs
 * stdin wakes up
<jussio1> hello stdin
<stdin> morning :)
<stdin> poor nubotu, he's probably still repeating that message, every 4 mins :p
<stdin> but it's being lost in the ether
<Myrtti> Paint It Black!
 * Myrtti yawns
<Seeker`> lo
 * Myrtti looks at her bed
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going back to bed.
<Myrtti> If you can't take ubott2 down any other way, just kick her hiney
<jjido> Please, can you help me remove my password from the #ubuntu channel records?
<ikonia> jjido: can't be done
<ikonia> jjido: change your password 1000+ have already seen it
<stdin> jjido: it'd be far easier to just change your pass
<jjido> mmh. that is hard. It is a "weak" password that I use at many places where I don't need a better one.
<stdin> it's already logged by ubuntulog, irseek and any number of unofficial log bots
<ikonia> plus peoples individual logs
<stdin> it'd be impossible to remove it from all logs everywhere
<jjido> I am not doing that Nickserv thing again. How about the official log?
<ikonia> jjido: the logs won't be removed, and 1000+ people have seen it
<ikonia> if you don't want to change your password - thats your call
<jjido> yes I want to. I am sure I will forget some sites where it is used though.
<stdin> we don't have any control over ubuntulog, canonical host it
<Hobbsee> firefox won't tell you?
<ikonia> you don't have to change every password, just your irc one
<Hobbsee> either way, learn to a) not put your passwords into public irc channels, and b) use a password safe.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: depends if the password is the same as he uses elsewhere.
<ikonia> yes, but as we don't know his users names or other locations, its a risk he can choose to manage
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at ikonia
<Hobbsee> if the guy uses one password for many things, isnt it likely that he uses the same username for many things too?
<ikonia> as I said a risk he can choose to manage as changing a password for him seemed to be an issue
<bazhang> best to change them all then
<nalioth> jjido: and as suggested, keep a listof passwords on a non networked computer or <horrors> handwritten in a notebook
<ikonia> Daemonax in #ubuntu - running gnusense won't stop asking for support
<ikonia> ignores anyone who asks him to stop asking and points him at the rigt channel
<ikonia> could someone please nudge him properly
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you
<Myrtti> merh
<jpds> morning
 * Myrtti groans, loudly
<gnomefreak> is bot down?
<gnomefreak> he left and never rejoined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jussio1> gnomefreak: yes, the ISP is having issues
<jussio1> we have ubott2 but she is for more pressing things
<gnomefreak> jussio1: ah do we have temp bot with bug script?
<jussio1> gnomefreak: should be sorted out before the day ends
<jussio1> stdin: ^^
<gnomefreak> jussio1: ok cool
<Myrtti> stdin, jussio1: just a reminder; you should have all the same rights to ubott2 as ubottu...
<jussio1> Myrtti: yes, of course
<Myrtti> all I did for ubott2 on that part was to add myself as admin too
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> AGAIN one of THOSE days
<Myrtti> milk has gone bad
<Myrtti> am I losing it? I'm losing it.
<Myrtti> how the hell...
<Myrtti> Amaranth: how can you quit, not change your nick and then reappear out of thin air and be voiced by chanserv? or am I having some STJUUUPEDH ignore again?
<Myrtti> dear Gaia, I need caffeine and hugs
<Amaranth> eh?
 * Amaranth hugs Myrtti 
<Daviey> Myrtti: are you ignoring JOINS?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<Myrtti> 12:30    1 #channel foo: CRAP MSGS NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS ACTIONS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS WALLOPS INVITES NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS
<Myrtti> 12:30    2 fibubot: ALL
<Daviey> :S
<Myrtti> I'm totally losing it
<Myrtti> *BOJOJOING*
<Daviey> surely in order to lose it, you once had to have it? :)
<Myrtti> ... good point
<Myrtti> nvm then
<Daviey> <--meanie
<bazhang> ubott2 replaces ubottu?
<ubott2> bazhang: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> bazhang: for now
<Myrtti> hopefully only until the end of the day
<bazhang> thanks :)
<bazhang> Myrtti, :)
<Myrtti> I just love the ident of ubott2
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> "mommy!"
<bazhang> o.0
<Myrtti> well it is on my server, after all
<bazhang> what hath thou wrought?
<Myrtti> "it wasn't me it was the one-armed man"
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> hehe
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang> idn is all about the o4o
<elky> i know
<bazhang> have to warn him *every* time.
<elky> bazhang, you're allowed to crack it with him if he does what everyone was saying he was doing last night
<elky> wanna ask ppk|frigginxchat why he is doing that to xchat?
<bazhang> elky, plus f for me in there would be a big danger :)
<Myrtti> jussio1: http://ihasahotdog.com/2008/06/24/cute-puppy-pictures-dey-not-end-up-on-interweb/
 * Myrtti looks at her coffee mug
<nalioth>  /me watches Myrttis coffee mug look back
<Myrtti> it does look back
<Myrtti> it has pictures of teddy bears
<Myrtti> dipping cookies into their tea mugs
<Myrtti> http://www.newtons-law.com/
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> http://www.newtonstore.co.uk/products.php?id=P4377550E06048
<bazhang> yay!
<gnomefreak> @time new_york
<ubott2> gnomefreak: Current time in America/New_York: June 25 2008, 07:20:30 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Current time in America/New_York: June 25 2008, 07:22:02 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> when did he join in
<bazhang> @login
<ubott2> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL
<Myrtti> I can't see him join in any of the channels
<Pici> eh
<Pici> Hes in #ubuntu
<Pici> s/he/she/
<Myrtti> woops
<Myrtti> I didn't see her join #ubuntu, didn't see her join here
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> what   the   hell?
<Pici> Right before bazhang said yay
<Myrtti> ;5~14:15 <+Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> 14:15 <+Myrtti> http://www.newtonstore.co.uk/products.php?id=P4377550E06048
<Myrtti> 14:20 <+bazhang> yay!
<Myrtti> 14:22 <+gnomefreak> @time new_york
<Pici> 07:15:50 <Myrtti> http://www.newtonstore.co.uk/products.php?id=P4377550E06048
<Pici> 07:20:33 >>>> ubottu (n=supybot@unaffiliated/jussi01/bot/ubottu) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> 07:21:26 <bazhang> yay!
<Myrtti> WTH?!
<Pici> 07:22:42 <gnomefreak> @time new_york
<Myrtti> ok, ditching autorealname
<Myrtti> it must be it
<Pici> That caused a few problems for me as well, but mostly in regards to repeating join messages
<nalioth> autorealname?
<Myrtti> >14:25 -!- Gralco (Eric Kuzmenko) [n=eric@ip70-171-22-212.ga.at.cox.net] has joined  #ubuntu
<elky> irssi script to show realnames when people join
<gnomefreak> Pici: Myrtti thanks i saw it already
<Myrtti> this is really insane
<jussi01> yipee!!
<Pici> AndrewB: yipe!?
<Pici> er, not AndrewB, sorry.
<jussio1> Myrtti: it takes a while to join all the channels
<Myrtti> ok, I lost it again
<Myrtti> need more coffee
<nalioth> ah, interesting
<Pici> bazhang: aww... I had a witty response all lined up
<bazhang> Pici, hehe
<elky> is it just me or is the singlelogin setup between launchpad and ubuntu wiki gone awol?
<Pici> elky: singlelogin? I've never had the same username for both
 * elky shrugs
<Pici> bnrubin on LP and BenjaminRubin on Wiki
<elky> you dont sign in with your email address?
<Pici> oh, yeah, I guess I do.
<Pici> I think I'm just confused
<elky> i'm melissa on LP and MelissaDraper on wiki, but i sign into both as my email
<elky> however, im certain it used to be a shared cookie thing... seems to not be anymore
<Pici> Dont mind me
<gnomefreak> is anyone other than PriceChil_d an admin in ubuntuforums.org?
<gnomefreak> i mean in this channel
<jpds> !jdong | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<gnomefreak> jpds: i havent seen jdong post anything in over a month nor reply to my email
<Dave2> o_O
<Pici> gnomefreak: vorian too iirc
<Pici> gnomefreak: probably most of the people on #ubuntuforums access list too
<Hobbsee> elky: it may have been reset, with the switch to the newer moin?
<jpds> hmmm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild and or vorian using the Go Advanced button tells you to use Post Quick Rply (im thinking this is a bug)
<elky> Hobbsee, maybe, but i logged out of launchpad and logged back in, but it didnt share the session
<Myrtti> I need more time offline
<Pici> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Zeee (n=Zeee@bl4-186-55.dsl.telepac.pt) is making the rounds with spam for some sexy-lena website, spammed #ubuntu a little bit, but I'm getting reports from some users now too.  Its no longer in channel.
<Dave2> Appears to be gone
<Pici> Dave2: Thanks for taking a look
<jussi01> ahh, much better
<jussi01> (dinner )
 * Myrtti headdesks, gets more coffee
<pleia2> ooh coffee
<PriceChild> evolution has decided to thread conversations....
<Myrtti> PriceChild: it's evolution.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> it does by default idiotic things. You see the light at the end of the tunnel? it's not the end of the tunnel. it's the train. Don't use evolution, it will spell a curse on you and your offspring up to four generations, making cows go bare and crops rot on fields.
<Myrtti> run as fast as you can
<PriceChild> I like it threading
<PriceChild> but it never did it before, and I'm confused as to whether it simply thought it would be a nice present for my return.
<Myrtti> don't all the clients do it by now?
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> run run run as fast as you can
<Myrtti> RUN FORREEESSSTTT
<Myrtti> RUN!
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> fco,l
<Myrtti> I guess that's my cue?
<Daviey> Myrtti: has now lost it ;)
<PriceChild> I can't run anymore
<Myrtti> wth
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> ...
<Pici> unavailable is driving me a little crazy
<Myrtti> smack him
<bazhang> same here
<Myrtti> you want me to smack him?
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> you shouldn't have
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Join the club
<bazhang> dream as well
<Myrtti> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Myrtti: hm?
<Myrtti> I really can't stand him ma'amin and sir'ing all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, M'lady
 * Myrtti blinks
 * Myrtti looks at her smelly jeans, GNOME lanyard and pink t-shirt, then looks around her
<bazhang> ah he's okay
<Myrtti> Why, thank you for understanding my quandaray. dear Sir!
<bazhang> he is really young is all.
<Myrtti> bazhang: sure, but here in Finland people Sir and Ma'am people over 60
<Pici> Here too
<bazhang> india is different though Myrtti
<Myrtti> I know, but IRC is supposed to be informal ;-)
<Myrtti> IT CAME FROM FINLAND!!!!!11
<Myrtti> :->
<Pici> it came from outer space
<Jack_Sparrow> The answer is.. Swamp Thing
<bazhang> the finns will never let us forget linux came from suomi
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: oh dear, you've seen me today?
<Myrtti> bazhang: and IRC, and ssh
<Myrtti> ! and irssi
<ubottu> Factoid and irssi not found
<Pici> and ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> I was thinking of the old Johnny Carson skit.. the envelope has the answer he gives the question
 * Pici puts the envelope up against his forehead
<bazhang> the amazing kreskin :)
<Myrtti> Pici: pray tell, what do you see?
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI <Amrita> http://nostarch.com/  <Amrita> Hacking The Art of Exploitation 2nd Edition
<jussio1> Myrtti: sorry bout ubottu going down for a min without telling you - we just did some rerouting, now my box has a new ip.
<Myrtti> ooooooooh it'll be allright... that would be 2 hugs then. I'll send you the invoice by email.
<jussio1> lol
<Myrtti> hugs exchange rate to euros is about 1:3
<Myrtti> so either 2 hugs or 6 euros to Finnish Red Cross
<Myrtti> Unicef will do too
<jussio1> Myrtti: hugs :D
<Myrtti> fair enough
<Myrtti> "it's business that pays out"
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, haha that explains it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I wont donate to the american red cross.
<Myrtti> Unicef?
<Jack_Sparrow> Over here they farm every disaster for donations and return about 10% to the community 50% for advertising for collections and multi-million dollar payrolls for the directors..  Look up past directors..  Find Mrs Bush
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt mean for that to drift into political.. just using that as a reference
<Myrtti> well any charity you deem worth it
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I donate to aspca, and homes for abused women and children
<Myrtti> I personally prefer Greenpeace, Amnesty International and local Animal Rights association, but those are often considered too aggressive here
<Myrtti> well, not Amnesty, but...a
<Myrtti> anyways
<Tm_T> hmm
 * Tm_T does red cross and plan
<Jack_Sparrow> Flat earth society gets my vote
 * Myrtti gives a ttttiiiiight hug for Tm_T 
<Tm_T> <3
 * Myrtti sighs
<Tm_T> why sigh?
<Myrtti> oh, nothing :-|
<Pici> Myrtti is complicated
 * Pici grabs lunch
<Myrtti> Pici: I've never claimed to be uncomplicated creature
<Myrtti> :-)
<Tm_T> Pici: hu-mans, you know
<Myrtti> more sangria. Definitely, more sangria
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'd say no
<Myrtti> I know you would, dear
<Tm_T> and you should listen to me
<Myrtti> "yes daddy"
<Tm_T> ;)
<Myrtti> ::rolleyes
<Flare183> Can I become a IRC op helper?
<Myrtti> holler !ops when you see someone misbehaving
<Myrtti> (sorry for the hilight folks)
<jpds> ....
<Flare183> Myrtti: is that he only thing I have to do?
<Myrtti> it's a start
<Flare183> ok
<bazhang> unavailable
<Myrtti> you think ;-=
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> sorry, that is the username
<Myrtti> just smack him
<bazhang> more than that at this point.
 * PriceChild <3's evolution threading stuff
<Myrtti> I can't stand threading unless mailinglists
<Myrtti> or newsgroups
 * Myrtti sneaks to the fridge to get more sangria
 * Myrtti looks around to check unca Jussi can't see
<jussi01> the other Jussi comes along and steals the sangria
<Myrtti> eeeeek
<PriceChild> tut tut
<Pici> king tut
 * Myrtti gives innocent puppy eyes
<Myrtti> I've done nothing! HONEST!
<PriceChild> doesn't work on me
 * Myrtti slumps, whimpers
<Myrtti> meep
 * jussi01 curls up in the corner with the sangria..."mine"
<Myrtti> jussio1: ...
<Myrtti> you've been reading my logs.
<Myrtti> ::rolleyes
<jussi01> huh?
<Myrtti> OH nevermind.
<Myrtti> CARRY ON, NOTHING TO SEE HERE
<Pici> O.O
 * Myrtti whistles
<Myrtti> so, what's the weather been like?
<Myrtti> (note elegant way of trying to change the subject)
<Pici> Pretty comfortable here lately, its nice
<Myrtti> we've had rain
<Myrtti> the midsummer was a drag
<Myrtti> nothing but rain an hails
<Myrtti> odd clear spell here and there
 * jpds is dying for some rain.
<Myrtti> tis ompaul!
<ompaul> tis indeed and in persona
<jpds> s/persona/texta/
<Myrtti> but what more does one need?
<Myrtti> tis more than the letters of past days
<Myrtti> atleast IRC has instant response
 * Myrtti shuts up
<Tm_T> tidim
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti headdesks
 * ompaul watches #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Myrtti: was I still in between?
<Pici> Tm_T: hehe
<Myrtti> oh noes dear
<Myrtti> you was fine
<Tm_T> shame, I like it rough at times
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> 0.0
 * Myrtti slaps your hiney
<Myrtti> shush.
<Tm_T> ...I was talking about friendly hugs, nothing more
<Myrtti> yeah, ROIGHT
<Myrtti> :->
<Tm_T> ;)
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti again
 * Myrtti huggles back, tightly
<bazhang> what is with all the vague descriptions today
 * Myrtti looks bazhang innocently
<Myrtti> I knows nutin, I tell you, nutin
<Tm_T> nut thing
<bazhang> variations on my msn is broke halp
 * PriceChild thinks Myrtti's been having too much sangria
<Pici> !halp
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * Myrtti slaps PriceChild 
<bazhang> haha Pici
<bazhang> that is classic.
<PriceChild> :O
<PriceChild> how rude
<Myrtti> but it's such a nice hiney
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> DUCK AND COVER
<Dave2> I prefer geese.
 * Myrtti slaps Dave2 too
<Dave2> :o
 * Dave2 runs off to his mum. By which he means "walks", and "PS2".
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<ompaul> Dave2, you are quackers
 * Dave2 rolls Myrtti's eyes back
<Dave2> You lost these
 * Tm_T hugs ompaul 
<Dave2> ompaul, *groan*
<ompaul> Tm_T, hi
<Myrtti> ompaul: quackquack
 * ompaul invokes http://youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM
 * Tm_T invokes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8
<Myrtti> ompaul: BUT I WANT A HUG TOO!
<ompaul> cd /home/Myrtti; sudo apt-get install hug
<ompaul> ;-)
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti tight firm and long
<Myrtti> oh noes, its DAVID
<Myrtti> ...
 * Myrtti invokes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inQNN_Gl_cA
<bazhang>  unavailable wonders why "installing drivers" in windows is so complicated for some people
<bazhang> he can be helpful at times; but too much of that imo
 * Myrtti looks at her glass
<Myrtti> last drops
<ompaul> watch ornj in #u I have to take care of something here
<Myrtti> OMG LOL Now playing "You're My Heart, You're My Soul" by Modern Talking.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> oooh!
<Tm_T> I wanna
<nickrud> *!*@adsl-dc-401c2.adsl.wanadoo.nl (nick Rick_ ) , auto spam on join #ubuntu
<nickrud> if someone klines him, please clear the ban from bantracker if you like
<PriceChild> nickrud: you kickbanned him?
<nickrud> yes
<PriceChild> nickrud: its kind of hard to confirm then :/
<nickrud> ah, what would be a better procedure then?
<stdin> best procedure is to tell a staffer to they can /cycle and k-line :)
<stdin> s/to/so/
<nickrud> stdin, ok, one more data point on this thankless job ;p
<PriceChild> he's responding to PM though so lets  see
<Dave2> I doubt he is at this point...
<PriceChild> true, i'm just slow at my reporting
<jussi01> ok, now its looking a bit better, whadda-ya-all-think? http://jussi01.com/
<Myrtti> IH
<Myrtti> "hrm, dunno what to put here yet" LOL
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> ih
<jussi01> ok then, Im off to bed...
<Myrtti> nini
<stdin> something tells me I'm not going to get to bed early tonight
<Myrtti> oh?
<Myrtti> its late already, 10pm
<stdin> mostly https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all and https://launchpad.net/+builds say to me "you ain't goin' nowhere"
<Myrtti> stdin, love
<Myrtti> staring those pages will hardly make the process go any faster?
<stdin> probably not, but I'm waiting on them to get the next batch up
<Myrtti> *patpat
<Myrtti> stdin: question number one: are you getting paid for this?
<stdin> answer number one: nope :p
<Myrtti> question number two: if not, what is your excuse and is it REALLY worth it?
<stdin> my excuse is, people want the beta 2 and so do I
<stdin> also, I'm the only one doing it right now, and I don't want (more) hate messages/mail
<Myrtti> tell them to shove it
<stdin> by making it delayed
<stdin> Myrtti: I have told a few to already ;)
<Myrtti> your excuse for delay is that you're afraid of mistakes if it's done in haste and you tired
<Myrtti> shove that to their throats and have it over with
<stdin> it's no haste, I've been working on it since saturday
<stdin> PPAs are just slowing me down
<Myrtti> even more a reason to go sleeping now
<stdin> I will sleep, but not yet
<Myrtti> since you've been working on it sunday, surely two more hours mean nothing?
<stdin> (before midnight though)
<Myrtti> saturday, I mean
 * Myrtti tucks stdins hand, shoves him to bed, tucks him in and puts off the lights
<Myrtti> nni
<stdin> I should do it as fast as reasonably possible, as everyone's packages are broken :p
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<stdin> but right now I'm getting my dinner (yes, at 22:20)
<stdin> I'll do what I can in the next hour or so, but (like I did last night) I'm not going to say up all night
<stdin> like I did with the 4.0.0 :/
<Myrtti> theres a good boy
<Myrtti> after you've had your dinner, go brush your teeth and change for jammies, then you'll be aaaaall set for nini :-P
<stdin> I may even get some warm milk too :D
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> nini everyone
<nalioth> night
<tonyyarusso> win 4
<stdin> fail 1
 * Mez black hats his way onto the internet
 * Dave2 throws white paint on Mez
<Mez> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-26
<ubottu> In ubottu, nox-Hand said: Wait, is this *not* the ubunto bot :P
<nalioth> !bot > nox-hand
 * nalioth grins evilly
<jrib> heh, now he'll think ubottu is sentient
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<nalioth> jrib: no, when you do !factoid > whomever in this channel, _all_ the bots respond
<jrib> hahaha
 * nalioth grins evilly
<jrib> you *are* evil
<Myrtti> nini folks
<Pici> goodnight Myrtti!
<ubottu> idineonshit called the ops in #xubuntu ()
 * Hobbsee beats Myrtti with a stick
 * tonyyarusso sticks Hobbsee with a beet
<Myrtti> oh noes
<mneptok> TUBERS FTW!
<ajmitch> uh oh, insanity reigns supreme
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> our friend of c-24-218-245-133.hsd1.ma.comcast.net visited #xubuntu last night
<Myrtti> I see he is banned from here?
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> 3 hour sleeps ftw
<tonyyarusso> I call those "short naps"
<Myrtti> long naps for me
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I know why I stayed up, but I don't know what woke me up
<Myrtti> time for a shower, methinks
<Hobbsee> any idea who's running the mootbot now?
<nalioth> i am hosting it, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nalioth: why's it not in -meeting?
<nalioth> i have no clue
<nalioth> i don't run it, i just host it
<nalioth> how do you get it to join places?
<Hobbsee> no idea
 * nalioth kicks the rusty bot into action
<XDS2010> why is mibbit no longer on the proxy whitelist?
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> on which channel?
<nickrud> thought you went to bed
<Hobbsee> because there are no floodbots in there.
<Hobbsee> for one thing.
<Myrtti> nickrud: I did, four hours ago
<XDS2010> Myrtti: #ubuntu
<Myrtti> theeee hills are alive, with the sound of MUUUUUSIIIC
 * nickrud moves a little further away from Myrtti 
 * Myrtti huggles nickrud 
<Myrtti> EEEEXCELLENT DAY TODAY
<Myrtti> hugses for everyone!
<Myrtti> time for morning gymnastics!
<Myrtti> \o/ |o| \o\ |o| /o/
<nickrud> hahahaha
<nickrud> I gotta get something to eat, good night
<Myrtti> nitenite!
<Myrtti> EEEP
<Myrtti> *squeek
 * Myrtti pokes an unsuspecting bystander
<Amaranth> !-work
<ubottu> work is <alias> doesn't work - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:49:49
<Amaranth> !-doesn't work
<ubottu> doesn't work aliases: work, doesntwork, doesnt work, didnotwork - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:49:40 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-03-02 18:20:46
<Myrtti> #xubuntu has outdated !ops
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Myrtti> ih!
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<Myrtti> jussi01, stdin_ POIT!
 * Myrtti hums
 * Myrtti sighs
<stdin> my connection is really sucking today :s
 * Myrtti curls up to the corner and sleeps
<Myrtti> have I mentioned lately I hate InstallShield?
<Myrtti> "I hate InstallShield"
<elky> i hate it's dependancies.
<Myrtti> oh, how did you guess
<elky> i wasnt guessing. i was stating personal opinion.
<Myrtti> I wasnt sarcastic enough, I note
<elky> i think my sarcasdar has gone to sleep already.
<Myrtti> hm, or I'm too happy to be sarcastic enough
 * Myrtti pats elky's head
<Myrtti> it's not you
<Myrtti> it's just me
<gnomefreak> thats a windows thing, and honestly very buggy and worthless
<jpds> love live dpkg
<jussi01> I need to reboot because of the ssl thing. ubottu will be down for a couple of mins. Myrtti stand by for if the machine doesnt come back up.
<jussi01> k?
<Pici> Nice that you're staying on top of the security patches
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: sure
<jussio1> she is on her way back
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> NOW I've seen it ALL.
<Myrtti> this. is. the. end. of. Internet.
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/uninen/2613262996
<Myrtti> http://www.eramies.fi/kalastus/talvikalastus/
<Pici> weird...
<genii> How is it that !info packagename dapper          doesn't work as it reports "   .. 'dapper' is not a valid distribution"     ?
<stdin> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> stdin: pong, but be quick :)
<stdin> jussi01: reload encyclopedia (re?)enabled dapper
<jussi01> genii: dapper is not enabled as its not supported anymore
<stdin> jussi01: since when?
<jussi01> stdin: is it? didnt hardy take over that?
<stdin> no, 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<jussi01> ahh, I suppose then
<jussi01> @reload encyclopedia
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: No plugin encyclopedia exists.
<jussi01> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> !info bash dapper
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-2ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 745 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<stdin> :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> genii: ^
<genii> Thanks muchly :)
<genii> !info italc-client dapper
<ubottu> Package italc-client does not exist in dapper
<genii> Weird
<stdin> was introduced in feisty
<stdin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=italc-client
<genii> stdin: Must have been backported, since apt-cache on my 6.06.1 box reports it available
<stdin> !info italc-client dapper-backports
<ubottu> 'dapper-backports' is not a valid distribution
<genii> Gah. nvm. I brought it up to 7.04 recently but forgot
 * genii smacks himself
<stdin> it's not searching backports for dapper atm anyway
<stdin> as only the LTS for dapper applies now and backports are not under the LTS
<genii> Same as -proposed I imagine
<stdin> yeah
<PriceChild> I'm now back to normal.
 * nalioth blinks
 * nalioth didn't notice anything different  :P
<PriceChild> nalioth: yeah, I was purple yesterday... weird.
<nalioth> with big pulsing spots?
<PriceChild> yes, and green fingernails
<Pici> scary
<PriceChild> Had an interview today. Went really really well.
<PriceChild> One bit was really weird though, had a tour, went through datacenter and they just let us into that bit, none of the racks locked up at all.
<Pici> We don't keep our racks locked.
<Pici> The datacenter doors have a keycode you need to know before entering though
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know of many places that keep them locked
<pleia2> even the colo where we keep our systems, card+keycode entry, full access
<PriceChild> I guess that's normal then, I don't know much :)
<nickrud> security is mostly an afterthought at most places, no matter what they say in my experience
<Daviey> some datacentres don't even let you on the floor :(
<Daviey> others escorted, others don't care :)
 * nickrud thinks Daviey has chaos in mind, smiling about no escorts ;)
<ompaul> the ones that give you access but only after effort are the ones that tend to work best in this mans experience
<ompaul> the ones that give you tonnes of grief tend to have process and no understanding
<ompaul> the ones that don't care you have to ask is the shoulder surfing you
<ompaul> in soviet data centres shoulders surf you
 * ompaul awards self serious typo of the day award
<nickrud> I don't understand 'shoulders surf you', but it sounds awful
 * ompaul goes to talk with human beings in vodafone about the level of customer care
 * Daviey thinks it's funny DC's that weigh you on entrance and exit.
<Pici> o.O
<nalioth> any kde wizards present? if so, i could use a couple of minutes to talk about konqueror servicemenus
<PriceChild> I remember someone who couldn't understand why a computer didn't get heavier the more information you put on it.
<nickrud> hahahahahaha
<Daviey> but thankfully PriceChild worked out why this didn't happen :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, and did you explain however it got lighter the more data you removed?
<ompaul> ;-)
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> as the electrons left the system .....
 * ompaul grins even more
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> .
<GuilhermeCunha> hi
<GuilhermeCunha> udontknow was abused it power many times
<GuilhermeCunha> what can I do?
<nalioth> GuilhermeCunha: #ubuntu-irc is the better place
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ...
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how many channels
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :P
<jussi01> hrm... is #kubuntu-offtopic supposed to have +t?
<jussi01> nalioth: ^^ ?
<jussi01> (it doesnt right now)
<PriceChild> they don't have them and it isn't normally abused
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok. if someone abuses it we can apply it :)
<nalioth> jussi01: we only turn it on when topic-trolls show up
<jussi01> nalioth: ahh, cool then :)
<ubottu> pottythepisser called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
 * Amaranth misses his scripts
<Amaranth> stupid Colloquy
<Jack_Sparrow> We need to bounce that guy, he has been a problem and he needs to change his nick
<Gary> Amaranth: running on a mac again then :-D
<Amaranth> Gary: yep, got a macbook
 * Gary pets his macbook air
<Gary> air???  pro I meant
 * Amaranth pets his dvd drive
<Amaranth> oh, hehe
<Gary> it's the air I want an excuse to spend too much on, for less
<Amaranth> my mouse button is mushy, part of the case is loose, and I had to use smcFanControl2 to make it not run really hot
<Amaranth> typical mac experience
<Jack_Sparrow> I think jessica in ub has crossed the line about hacking into other peoples wireless
<Amaranth> someone got into my wireless a couple weeks ago
<Amaranth> and I use WPA/WPA2
<Amaranth> i switched to WPA2 only and changed the password
<PriceChild> Amaranth: you should try adopting my security practices
<Amaranth> PriceChild: which are?
<Amaranth> I need something that works on Wii, WinXP, Vista, Ubuntu, and OS X
<PriceChild> Amaranth: live on a big hill away from anyone else.
<Amaranth> hahahaha
<jrib> and cover your house with aluminum foil?
<PriceChild> jrib: you have to be careful with that...
<PriceChild> you've got to get it the right way around, one side is slightly dull and has to be on the inside
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont make fun, my computer room is lined
<Jack_Sparrow> It is like very heavy tinfoil
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntugeek abuse)
<ompaul> * ubuntugeek (n=verzer@89.20.140.223) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul)
<ompaul> * ompaul sets ban on *!*@89.20.140.223
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^
<ompaul> -NickServ- Last addr  : n=rtroy@ubuntu/member/ubuntugeek
<PriceChild> I saw the ! failage and flicked away.
<PriceChild> ompaul: he wasn't identified.
<ompaul> is it him?
<ompaul> I dont think so
<PriceChild> he wasn't identified..
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> PriceChild, you don't seem to be able to parse my comments at all :)
<PriceChild> and i really doubt it was mr troy despite that :P
<ompaul> exactly
<ompaul> now maybe that will raise a flag for you :)
 * ompaul writes PriceChild's skoole reportz
 * ompaul slinks into the darkness
<PriceChild> I've lost you.
<PriceChild> Sorry I'm knackered tonight and just slow.
 * Dave2 gives PriceChild jet-powered roller skates
<ompaul> PriceChild, you will one day return to the logs and understand the Irishman ;-)
<PriceChild> Dave2: what colour are they?
<Dave2> orange
<ompaul> Dave2, notice how he never looks down!
<PriceChild> ompaul: our friend's been around elsewhere
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-27
<bazhang> <kahrytan> benny,  have you tried Linux*** Mint 5 (Elyssa) ?  in #ubuntu
<bazhang> <kahrytan> bazhang, lol Of course. It is the same Elyssa is based off 8.04 with better support for codecs and hardware. If people got problems with ubuntu, Mint is a good logical step
<bazhang> what the heck.
<bazhang> jessica in -ot with more wep cracking goodness
<Jack_Sparrow> I already banned her in ub for that today.. apparently she doesnt learn
<Jack_Sparrow> Who has ops in ot?
<bazhang> not me
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to see the logs
<bazhang> <jessica> is someone going to ban me if i mention airsnort first comment on entering -ot
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jessica)
<Jack_Sparrow> offtopic ops all out having dinner?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> jessica, how may we help you.
<jessica> you carnt i just joined this channel i wasnt going to say anything in it
<bazhang> jessica, this channel is not for idling; see the /topic
<jessica> aww ok
<jessica> ill go
<bazhang> jessica, ie if you have no reason to be here, then you should /part
<blankhead> how do i get back onto #ubuntu
<bazhang> you were banned?
<blankhead> i think so
<bazhang> blankhead, why were you banned?
<blankhead> idk
<bazhang> @btlogin
<blankhead> ?
<blankhead> whas that for me bazhang
<bazhang> 2008-06-18T11:30:04 <blankhead> yo ubuntu is a piece of shit
<blankhead> oooh
<blankhead> i didnt say that
<bazhang> 2008-06-18T11:32:35 <blankhead> and ubuntu has bugs like maggots on a dead cow
<blankhead> someone must have used my account
<bazhang> 2008-06-18T11:32:51 <blankhead> i suggest u block me
<blankhead> i never said those things
<blankhead> wow
<blankhead> someone played a cruel joke on me
<blankhead> it must've been one of my friends who knows that i use xchat he always complains on how i use the comptuer too much and he seen me go on xchat various times wow
<bazhang> no; that was you.
<blankhead> is there anyway to get unblocked?
<blankhead> no it wasnt bazhang
<bazhang> blankhead, your chances of being unbanned by claiming a friend or brother (or someone else) did it are vanishingly small.
<blankhead> well im sorry i cannot tell a lie, i can only claim the truth
<bazhang> blankhead, that excuse is already reached its quota this week.
<blankhead> come on now.  whos gonna say all that and than say i suggest u block me
<bazhang> blankhead, the ip address, username, etc are telling the truth; of the two parties, (IP and you) one is not being truthful.
<blankhead> and then come back and say how did i get banned
<blankhead> no my friend used my computer in my house yes indeed
<bazhang> blankhead, I leave it up to you to deduce which party is being less than truthful here.
<blankhead> they must have been claiming how much of a nerd i am and he always claims hes gonna find a way to get me off this thing thats all he says and i guess he did
<blankhead> i leave that kid for some time on my pc and he goes messes me up now when i call him up hes gonna laugh and say man its for ur own good dude
<bazhang> blankhead, your speech patterns are identical as those in the logs; the evidence (factual) is against you.
<blankhead> so your an admin or something bazhang?
<bazhang> !coc | blankhead  read this
<ubottu> blankhead  read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<blankhead> i remember talking with you before you even helped me out before
<bazhang> !guidelines | blankhead and this
<ubottu> blankhead and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blankhead> ok ill read it
<blankhead> i forgot what you helped me with before bazhang i think u helped me with something though
<bazhang> blankhead, your chances of being unbanned without coming clean on this are zero.
<blankhead> lol wow bazhang ur right hey the only thing i want to do though is actually let developers know of bugs
<blankhead> u know to try to improve on the stuff a bit
<BelialMkII> Hi there, Your proxy bot seems to be malfunctioning, it stated waiting a min and rejoining #ubuntu would work, seems not to
<bazhang> PriceChild, you about?
<blankhead> im just trying to be the first to spill it out and let someone live know
<BelialMkII> (referring to connecting from mibbit and being directed to #ubuntu-proxy-users)
<bazhang> BelialMkII, the people who can help may or may not be around-->paging them now :)
<BelialMkII> Thank you bazhang, will you need any more from me?
<blankhead> so bazhang can i at least let u know of bugs and u can inform others for me?
<bazhang> blankhead, post it on launchpad
<bazhang> !bugs | blankhead
<ubottu> blankhead: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<blankhead> cool ah but then what if it has been solved and someone in the chatroom tells me something man so is there a permenant block on me
<bazhang> blankhead, you come in professsing innocence of why you were banned. Now you confess it was you?
<blankhead> ill say it was me if it means ill get unbanned
<blankhead> ;D
<bazhang> BelialMkII, not at the moment; the people who can fix it are not around atm
<blankhead> i feel like a caged criminal menancing in my cage lol
<BelialMkII> Ah well, Guess ill stop being lazy and get around to setting irssi up on this install, cheerio
<blankhead> jk bazhang
<blankhead> ok it was me
<bazhang> blankhead, in that case just best to /part your ban stands.
<blankhead> i did it
<bazhang> blankhead, you have some other issue?
 * jrib sighs
<bazhang> hannibal, how may we help
<jrib> I imagine he is blankhead's friend
<bazhang> 'friend'
<hannibal> i was wondering why flash player doesnt work after using audio like amarok, banshee or rhythmbox
<bazhang> hannibal/blankhead; you were the one who got blankhead/hannibal banned?
<hannibal> bazhang u seem to be a little hannibal urself
<jrib> hannibal: this isn't a support channel
<bazhang> hannibal, this is not a support channel btw, read the /topic
<hannibal> team operators?
<jrib> yes
<hannibal> so you just help operate the chatrooms? thats cool.
<hannibal> oh so does that i mean i am at the mercy of you bazhang?
<bazhang> hannibal, best to /part
<hannibal> alrighty then i wont waste your time
<bazhang> was expecting the 'friend' to claim he did it :)
<jrib> same, but I guess he realized the problem with doing that as soon as he joined and saw the other nick leave
<bazhang> haha true
<danroj> hola
<danroj> miren a #ubuntu-es
<danroj> esta haciendo flood
<bazhang> danroj, best to report this in #ubuntu-irc gracias :)
<danroj> ok
<ubottu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Skipp_OSX is spamming)
<Myrtti> >______________________________<
 * jussi01 is wathing ubuntu a bit :)
<Myrtti> kill me gently, please
<PriceChild> Myrtti?
<PriceChild> bazhang: back now
<PriceChild> floodbot3 doesn't seem to like putting mibbit exempts in #ubuntu, i opped 1 and all is good
<Myrtti> PriceChild: hangover >__<
<Myrtti> I'll *never* drink again (until the next time)
<bazhang> PriceChild, there was some malfunction of the ubuntu-proxy-users bots letting in a user earlier; she decided to change to irssi rather than wait
 * jussi01 is thinking about a new thing to do with the bot
<bazhang> <Bok^^> o add BOTNET on LINUX UBUNTU 7.10
<ikonia> didn't look good
<bazhang> exactly
<bazhang> like we should trust his not on this server promise
<PriceChild> bazhang: I think I fixed that above then.
<bazhang> PriceChild, thanks :)
<bazhang> did not know what to do but call for you.
<PriceChild> always useful to say what you're wanting in a ping, and if its private, leave in pm :)
<bazhang> oops :)
<jrib> what does everyone think about adding a new trigger to ubottu:  In addition to "!factoid > nick", he should respond to "nick: read the private message ubottu has sent you about factoid"
<Seeker`> jrib: why?
<bazhang> would save a lot of typing jrib; seems like a very good idea
<jpds> read the PM I've sent you*
<Myrtti> jrib: ... but how it would be done?
<jrib> because I'm getting tired of just having people ignore what I send them with !factoid > nick.  And I think part of the reason is that they filter out things that do not seem like natural language
<Seeker`> jrib: they may well ignore it anyway
<jrib> Seeker`: possibly.  But at least it seems like I've initiated a conversation with them
<jpds> Seeker`: so... they suffer their problems and  can't complain
<bazhang> aye, but at least we tried; some users ignore all external input: links, responses from others in channel, etc.
<Pici> jrib: I have an alias setup that I use, /bot $0 $1 which does: say !$0 > $1 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<jrib> me too, that gets ignored a lot
<jrib> I think addressing the person instead of the bot will help
<jrib> Myrtti: assuming it's possible :)  It should be.  And I don't mind working on it when I get some time at the end of july
<Pici> Well, they're already not looking at their hilights, so ubottu: tell user about something isnt going to get their attention any more
<jrib> Pici: but that wasn't my suggestion :)
<Pici> jrib: oh, I misread
<jpds> jrib: I'll have a go at the code later after lunch.
<jrib> jpds: thanks
<Pici> jpds: If you're going to be looking at ubottu, perhaps you can see why !info package feisty doesnt work
<jussi01> !info bitch feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> Ill fix that
<Pici> Okay!
<jussi01> !info bitchx feisty | Pici
<ubottu> pici: bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 1512 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<jussi01> (thanks stdin)
<Pici> jussi01: Thanks!
<stdin> :)
<Pici> thanks stdin!
<pleia2> any #xubuntu folks around to deal with daurnimator? they've been flooding the channel with join/quit for quite some time now
<Pici> excess flood messages you mean?
<pleia2> yep
<Pici> Hes been doing it in #freenode too...
<Pici> and no, I can't do anything about it
<pleia2> I know, you're not on the access list ;)
<pleia2> PriceChild? Myrtti?
<Myrtti> hmmhm
<pleia2> see #xubuntu for daurnimator please :)
<jussi01> !test > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<jussi01> stdin: you are so 1337 :D
<stdin> heh :)
<PriceChild> Myrtti: you can forward to ##fix_your_connection (might be a little wrong about that name) which will make them understand why they're banned
<jrib> jussi01: how difficult is it to make him just catch 'jrib, please see the private meesage ubottu is about to send you about test'?
<jussi01> jrib: talk to stdin, I just own HER. ;)
<jrib> ok ok, her :)
<Myrtti> ooh, naughty
 * jussi01 growls
 * Myrtti hides
 * Myrtti is frightened with how well her giggling echoes around the channel
<jussi01> (a big thanks to stdin for all the amazing bot work he has done)
<Myrtti> *giggle*           *ggle*   *le*
 * jrib branches
<jussi01> shhh Myrtti
<Tm_T> hmmmmmm
<Myrtti> awww look at that
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti tightly
<Myrtti> almost all my favourite boys are here :->
<Tm_T> boys? where?
 * Tm_T hides
 * Myrtti pokes Tm_T's tummy
<Myrtti> on related news: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Pici> ♥
<jrib> bah, looks like I have to read about supybot
<stdin> supybot is python, so if you know python you're half way there
<jrib> stdin: but I see "registry.String('!','Prefix character for factoid display/editing')" and what I am suggesting would force the plugin to parse everything.  This might slow down ubottu a lot
<stdin> it would, seeing as it would have to parse every message in every channel it's in
 * Myrtti pokes her aliases
<jrib> ah, but these things are just vars for the plugins anyway I guess
<stdin> yeah, the config.py contains variables the plugin.py can check
<jpds> jrib: The actual plugin is in plugin.py
<Myrtti> I forgot I got business cards today
<jrib> ok, I have a decent and easier to implement workaround in mind then.  I'll just set up an alias so that it says 'nick: see the private message ubottu is about to send you about factoid' and private messages ubottu to send the message
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton2 said: !leet This is some random text converted to LEET and supper leet
<Amaranth> uh, no
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton2 said: !laol This is some random text converted to AOL
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton2 said: !aol This is some random text converted to AOL
<jrib> uh huh...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: any idea why ubotu reports bug 164621 the way it does?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164621 in malone "Bug "is not in" distribution when it's in a package of that distribution" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164621
<jussi01> Hobbsee: have you looked at the bug?
<jussi01> ;)
<Myrtti> was just thinking about the same
<Myrtti> cannot locate teh porbelm
<Hobbsee> oh, it's slightly slow
<Hobbsee> it just reported it as critical
<jussi01> oh
<Hobbsee> looks like a temp change or something
<jussi01> bug 164621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164621 in malone "Bug "is not in" distribution when it's in a package of that distribution" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164621
<stdin> Hobbsee: it was set to Critical today, see the log
<stdin> and it's possible that the +text bit doesn't update as quickly as the html version, but I wouldn't know
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah, that's what eventually was discovered.
<Hobbsee> stdin: sorry for the noise
<stdin> I don't mind, gives me a break from pbuilder :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> pbuilder isn't so evil, surely?
<stdin> not evil, but it's a good thing to blame when things don't go your way
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (red)
<hannibal> bazzzzhaannnggg ooooooohhh bazzzhaanngggg
<bazhang> blankhead how may we help you
<elky> hannibal, do you need something?
<Pici> He is banforwarded here
<hannibal> what cha doing bazhang
<elky> Pici, on what basis?
<hannibal> man brother dont u have shift dude? u been on since last night do u evert sleep dude
<bazhang> he claims his friend was abusive, and hurling expletives; this is the alleged friend.
<bazhang> identical ip and name though.
<hannibal> not alleged, he admitted gult
<Pici> elky: Trolling #ubuntu it looks like.
<hannibal> did i ever say he was on another pc
<hannibal> nooo i said he used my computer he was hanging out listening to music u know fiddle with the compiz and booya evil joke on me
<elky> bazhang, and he's so innocent that he knows you've been online the whole time... im about as convinced as you are at this point.
<hannibal> bazhang must drink some strong coffee to be up til now
<hannibal> where ur from bazhang
<elky> the opposite side of the world to you.
<Jack_Sparrow> hannibal Can you stick to the topic of this discussion
<Jack_Sparrow> hannibal You are responsible for everything that happens here that comes from your PC/IP
<bazhang> blankhead, you said you did not do it, then that you did; now we are back to your friend doing it?
<hannibal> yes sir captian jack sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Cant tell the payer without a program it seems
<Jack_Sparrow> player
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, exactly; his story grows ever the more convoluted.
<hannibal> nice vocab bazhang
<hannibal> educated man i see educated indeed oh right
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<elky> you may want to take the situation more seriously, mr lecter
<Jack_Sparrow> I'd say he needs a week to figure out how to setup a password / lock so other people dont use his PC and cause him and us problems
<hannibal> come on clarice, im serious about this
<hannibal> hhhmmm
<bazhang> at least a week
 * Pici doesnt even know why we're even bothering
<hannibal> well ur right but i shared my account with my friends u know
<hannibal> i should've used windows in this case
<hannibal> i should've told him hey jsut tear up that OS
<hannibal> and keep the sexy ubuntu os all to myself
<bazhang> hannibal, please /part
<hannibal> <slurp slurp slurp>
<hannibal> not unless captain jack sparrows give the order
<elky> fail
<jpds> Ops: 1 Loser: 0
<Jack_Sparrow> Walk the plank my friend.. come back in a week
<Jack_Sparrow> elky Do you have ops in offtopic?
<elky> i hope so
<elky> why?
<Pici> I dont think we should have wasted that much time on that... /me shrugs
<Jack_Sparrow> Please review a user jessica from yesterday, she was banned for illegal activities that she admitted in ubuntu, and went to offtopic and continued them
<elky> Pici, we'd be accused of various miscarriages if we had not
 * Pici shrugs
<Hobbsee> elky: is the CC really likely to do anything about it?
<elky> Hobbsee, the CC cannot really stop the hassle of putting up with said whinging and accusations. they still take time.
<elky> the CC isnt quite omnipotent or all powerful
<elky> (the other omni word)
<Pici> omniscient
<elky> yes, that
<Jack_Sparrow> I just found out quickbooks is supposed to work under wine.. I need to go find out for sure
<bazhang> jessica should clearly be banned from -ot
<bazhang> talking about vandalism, cracking etc.
<bazhang> ie what she had done and wanted instructions on how to do more
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I wouldnt hesitate to call ! ops in -offtopic next time, I do it all the time in #kubuntu
<bazhang> pici he did
<Jack_Sparrow> pici I did
<Pici> oh
<bazhang> no one answered
<elky> this is something im not seeing, bazhang. how long ago
<Jack_Sparrow> we can see the time on my ban in ubuntu it wasnt long after that
<PriceChild> nalioth: elky: LjL: I'm going to change #xubuntu and #xubuntu-offtopic to give us access in the same way as #ubuntu so we needn't go through the holding nick, and -F cody?
<bazhang> roughly 7 hours ago elky
<bazhang> or a bit more
<elky> ah. i was LUGging tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> bantracker shows  	Jun 26 2008 21:12:09
<Jack_Sparrow> add an hour or so
<elky> btw, we need to do something about the mibbit stuff && floodbots. either stop alleging they work, or fix them
<PriceChild> elky: I 'think' I fixed them?
<PriceChild> floodbot3 doesn't do exempts, so i deopped it and opped 1 then everything worked
<elky> when was this?
<bazhang> same time frame or a bit later
 * elky is going through a todo list, so it may be antiquated
<PriceChild> when i woke up
<PriceChild> todayish
<PriceChild> I tested it and it worked fine for me.
<elky> ok, you beat me to the punch is all :)
<Pici> elky: grep jessica #ubuntu-offtopic -n2 ---> http://pastebin.com/f4fe6ad9c
<elky> hahha... line 6 says it all
<elky> translation: 'where is the line, i want to push it'
<bazhang> wow the ban evaders are getting brazen
<elky> bazhang, hmm?
<bazhang> uplink
<bazhang> still banned from a week ago
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335/ his log (uplink)
<bazhang> elky, ^^
<elky> ah. is he back now?
<bazhang> yeah elky , and that (above) is the relevant paste from when he was banned
<elky> if he's a ban evader, why is he able to join from the same address?
<bazhang> that was what I wondered
<elky> are you sure you +b'd or did you just /remove
<elky> that log just shows the /remove
<bazhang> the log does not show the +b; should it?
<elky> well, until i see it, i dont know it exists :Þ
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> itd help to figure why it didnt work too
<Pici> It should show it in the log
<Pici> I see a mute from a bit earlier
<bazhang> was sure I did ban him; must be early alzheimers
<elky> bazhang, happens to the best of us. hawk him though.
<Pici> bazhang: nope, looks like just a remove, I checked my logs
<bazhang> will do elky
<bazhang> Pici, thanks
<bazhang> Uplink is just trolling at this point.
<bazhang> well that was fun
<Pici> Was it?
<bazhang> Uplink knows he has to be on his best behaviour
<bazhang> almost wish we had #ubuntu-teens
<bazhang> I know the reasons why not
<Pici> #ubuntu-youts
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Another reference to a classic movie
<nalioth>  #freenode-/dev/null  ( from which there is no return )
<Pici> curiosity will kill me, won't it?
 * nalioth makes up room names as he goes
<nalioth> no such channel
<nalioth> wishful thinking and all that . .
<Pici> oh
<nalioth> you will never get a channel name out of me that REALLY shunts users off to /dev/null
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubottu has a cool new feature  <ubottu> janne-5011, please see my private message
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> Seveas should enable nick protection for "ubuntu"
<PriceChild> Seeker`: ubuntu is the default nick on a few clients iirc
<PriceChild> or at least was
<Seeker`> mmm
<Seeker`> the nick should still be protected :P
<PriceChild> Well its registered so they can't identify as it.
<Seeker`> i realise that
<Seeker`> that doesn't stop them using the nick though
<PriceChild> why shouldn't they use it?
<mneptok> http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com
<ompaul> mneptok, howabout the dmca version takethatwebsitedown.com
<Seeker`> takethatwebsitedown, the newest character in "stoppit and tidy up"
<Seeker`> or am I the only one that remembers that program
<ompaul> Seeker`, it is your eclectic duty to inform us of it (or the short version - "yes")
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoppit_and_tidy_up
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-28
<nickrud> anyone else thing shittts in #ubuntu should do a nick change?
<mneptok> i'd say that's prolly on the wroing side of That Line(tm)
<nickrud> heh. He dropped out right after I typed that
<ubottu> In ubottu, Agent_bob said: ircasroot is "Please! if at all possable, do not irc as root!"
 * Hobbsee wonders where tony is
<mneptok> me fail english?! that's unpossable!
<Pici> Miss Hoover? The floor is shaking.
<nickrud> is that some wierd european humor?
 * elky hands nickrud one 'simpsons fail' trophy.
<ubottu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (darkode is spamming)
<nickrud> talking to wols
<elky> nickrud, did you actually click on the link?
<nickrud> elky yes, and I've pm'd him, about to lift ban
<elky> nickrud, it's really not a good idea to do things just because wols says. you need to watch him in action in #debian -- he calls ops on anything that moves, just about.
<nickrud> this is the first time for me that I disagreed with him
<nickrud> I'll be more careful in the future
<elky> although, the guy did 'advise of his blog' in both channels, it wasnt an instaban kinda thing.
<nickrud> I've apologized profusely, hope he accepts
<elky> i wouldnt worry if he doesnt
<nickrud> worry and hope are not related ;)
<nickrud> heh. Went to watch on #debian (per elky) and forgot what channel I was in :)
<bazhang> [Mr_Giraffe] (n=dickbloo@c-68-80-185-207.hsd1.pa.comcast.net): Generalissimo Hatler sounds familiar for some reason
<bazhang>  [Eleaf] (n=ethan@ip-206-123-193-136.static.fasttrackcomm.net): Ethan Lofton banned from here? also claims to have been banned from offtopic for 1.5 years.
<bazhang> any back story I should know about here? only ban in bantracker is the one I just gave him in #ubuntu
<bazhang> currently in PM with him.
<bazhang> had to work out the situation with him in PM; as he is banned from here.
<jussi01> hei all
<bazhang> hi!
<bazhang> got the back story (his side) and let him know if he really wishes to clear this up he should go to #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> as this is something that happened way before I was even a serial lurker on irc, I have no idea of the real issues involved.
<jussi01> bazhang: if they are really old issues, Id leave them to the IRC council or operators that have been here and know the situation.
<jussi01> also, the we dont have the old bt db.
<elky> bazhang, talk to ompaul about the child who wanted to consume the products of elkbuntu's demise.
<elky> bazhang, out of curiosity, what was his side of the story?
<Myrtti> POIT! NARF!
<Myrtti> what are we going to do tonight, Brains?
<Tm_T> same we do every night, Konquer the World!
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> ♥
<Hobbsee> sigh, kah.
 * Tm_T hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: he's asking why open office is installed by default.  says people only use word, and don't need spreadsheets and powerpoint presentations.
<Tm_T> yeah, I know, stupid thing to say
<elky> he's in there to irritate people and get reactions (aka that t-word)
<Tm_T> heh
 * jussi01 is attempting to wake up
<Tm_T> jussi01: bucket of water on the face might help
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I got six hours of sleep \o/
 * Myrtti hugs jussi01 and Tm_T ♥
 * jussi01 slept from 3 -8
<Tm_T> <3
<Myrtti> kisses for both
 * Tm_T blushes
<Myrtti> jussi01: *cough* 5 - 11
<Myrtti> Tm_T: oh pft.
<Tm_T> 00-10 or so
<Tm_T> Myrtti: pft?
<Myrtti> little peck on your cheek :-)
<Myrtti> nothing to blush about
<Tm_T> well its way more than my blush-tolerance can handle
 * jussi01 pulls out the whip, back to work :P
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Tm_T> jussi01: in this context, that sounds bit kinky
 * Myrtti can see the proverbial "mommy mommy jussi01 is teasing me and making me to do the dishes" scene
<Tm_T> haha
<jussi01> LOL
<Myrtti> "and mow the lawn"
<Myrtti> "mooooommmyyy"
<Myrtti> "can I have money to buy a packet of popcorn?" s/popcorn/sdram modules/
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm not going to bring you a pair of slippers and an opened bottle of lager the next time you come around ;-)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: do what jussi01 tells you to do and be a good boy
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> hmm, if I'm not good nor boy?
<Myrtti> I'm sure jussi01 will have a talk with you about your candy money then
<Gary> then be a bad girl :p
<jussi01> Gary: !!!
<Gary> hey jussi01
<Tm_T> Gary: sounds like a plan
<jussi01> hi Gary hows things?
<Gary> pretty good, just bought a new car, got a mx5 again \o/
 * Tm_T is listening Yes - Almost Like Love
<Gary> a nice two seater convertable for the summer, yay
<Tm_T> Gary: we have Toyota Corolla '90
<Tm_T> wanna switch?
 * jussi01 has a 94 opel corsa
<Gary> they are nice, but oh sooooo boring, so no thanks
<Tm_T> nice? =)
<Gary> waaay to practical for me
 * jussi01 wants Myrtti's grill
<Gary> shiny - http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=carparkfl2.jpg
<Gary> sorry about the poor pic, it's from my phone
<Gary> I ought to be outside driving
<Myrtti> jussi01: welcome, I bought mushrooms, bacon, cheese, chicken and zucchini again
<Tm_T> mmm, sounds like an invitation
<Myrtti> and I drive with a blue Volvo 2000 with a chauffeur
<Myrtti> no, Scania actually
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> Bus that is
 * jussi01 has those pork things on sticks in the frfidge, but no where to grill them...
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you don't say ;-)
<Tm_T> jussi01: feel free to come and use our grill
<Myrtti> Tm_T: welcome, nanonyme is here already
<Myrtti> we could have a meet
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> he slept on my floor last night
<jussi01> Tm_T: Id be there no probs if I could get there
<Gary> me too
<Gary> but it's a bit far
<Tm_T> jussi01: heh, it's only 2 weeks walking over snowy mountains
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I afraid I cannot move, for some weeks atleast
<jussi01> Tm_T: lol
<Myrtti> Tm_T: not THROUGH MORIA?!
<Myrtti> well you all know the password to my intercom phone
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, not those mountains, they are in west from you
<Myrtti> now with that quote
<Myrtti> ah, true
<jussi01> THIS BEING ALONE THING SUCKS
 * Myrtti hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> sorry, had to get that out
<Myrtti> come come, it's not that bad
<Tm_T> jussi01: you are not alone, I'm with you
<jussi01> no, it sucks
<Tm_T> ...or is that the thing that does suck?
<Tm_T> ;)
<jussi01> Tm_T: the thing is there could be millions of people here, but if she isnt then its just like being alone
<jussi01> :/
<Tm_T> jussi01: I know the feeling
<Gary> jussi01: awww
 * Tm_T used to be alone his/her/its first 90 % of life
 * jussi01 is feeling depressed, but should be out side enjoying the sunshine
<jussi01> (now that we have some)
<Gary> jussi01: go out to the park to read a book?  someone might stop to chat (you up)
<Tm_T> Gary: planning to stalk? ;)
<jussi01> Gary: the problem is my wife is 500k's from here at the moment :/
<Gary> umm, should we move to #Ubuntu-Offtopic (or are you ubuntu folks not as fussy as us staff)
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> why?
<jussi01> we need an #ubuntu-ops-chat channel
<Gary> ahh, jussi01 I assumed you were recently made single, hence the alone bit
<Myrtti> there's no THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE
<Tm_T> Gary: as long as there's no other things to chat, its ok here
<Gary> cool Tm_T
<Tm_T> Gary: for me atleast ;)
<Gary> jussi01: when is she due back?
<Myrtti> just so you know everything is publically logged ;-)
<Myrtti> so no steamy sauna talk :-P
<jussi01> Gary: ummm...
<Gary> Myrtti: awwww
<Tm_T> Myrtti: why not? no fun for outsiders?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> "...and then I didn't see well, so I just sat down... and then it happened"
<jussi01> Gary: the situation sucks. I have a job here, she has a summer job there, then she is going to university in the capital for a 1-2 years. I think I need to quit my job, but I really like my job. so life sucks
<Tm_T> jussi01: whatever you do, don't quit yet and leave me alone ;)
<jussi01> Tm_T: nah, I wouldnt do that
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> jussi01: well, I'm sort of similar, or opposite situation, but, I'm almost forced to move away from my family to get jobs (except these you can do from home that is)
<Tm_T> and moving away is not an option, my home and family is here
<Tm_T> having a baby and all
<jussi01> Tm_T: all is good, you have a job now :D (for a little bit anyway)
<Tm_T> jussi01: yup, saved me really :)
 * elky munches on bbq pork buns
<jussi01> elky: shh, Im hungry
<elky> i love living in an multicultural city
<Myrtti> meat balls?
<Tm_T> jussi01: we are very excited about this :)
<jussi01> elky: you are in sydney, right?
<elky> nope, bbq pork in the middle of fluffy flour buns/dumplings
<elky> jussi01, yes
<Myrtti> hmm
<jussi01> Tm_T: :) glad I could have helped
<elky> in ryde specifically
<Tm_T> I like Joensuu, small, beautiful and very cultural city
 * jussi01 misses lots of good things he only found in Australia
<elky> jussi01, hehe, considering i come from a 100k person population center, sydney is quite an adventure
<Tm_T> but then, I have never been outside Finland, nor even in north or western finland
<jussi01> Tm_T: actually, we should get you up here some time to meet some people
<Myrtti> 100k person population center?
<Myrtti> is that big or small :-D
<Myrtti> ;-)
<elky> Myrtti, considering sydney has 4.5 million people....
<elky> about 45 times smaller
<Myrtti> elky: this is FINLAND ;-)
 * jussi01 lives in a towna about that size
<jussi01> 120k iirc
<Tm_T> jussi01: yup, been my plan for several years, kapsi ry has their meetings there
<Myrtti> I was born in Valkeakoski, 18 000 people
<Tm_T> ~80 k here
<ubot3> Factoid 80 k here not found
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, Suhmura, village of fes hundred
<elky> Myrtti, so i live in a city with the population of your whole country
<Tm_T> few even
<Myrtti> now I live in a suburb of Tampere which has 23 000 people
<Myrtti> elky: yup
<Myrtti> and Tampere has..
<jussi01> Tm_T: you are welcome to come stay at my place if you need a place to stay :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks :)
<Myrtti> 123 000 people
 * jussi01 has a spare room atm
<Tm_T> jussi01: will look at it, now that I might have better financial situation for a moment atleast
<jussi01> :)
<elky> Myrtti, if you moved to somewhere as big as sydney, you'd be making the approximate move i did. (except the whole other country part)
<elky> it's alot to get used to
<Tm_T> elky: must be, cultural shock for a start
 * jussi01 understands cultural shock quite well...
<Tm_T> jussi01: I get that just by going to Helsinki =)
<elky> Tm_T, yeah.
<elky> jussi01, :)
<Myrtti> I get that only by going on a bus to Stockmann
<Tm_T> Myrtti: haha
<Myrtti> and I'm not joking
<Myrtti> I'd hate living in city centre
<Myrtti> I usually get a headache there
<elky> one thing country people dont understand about sydney, is just how multicultural it is. we're not talking 'you see people from other cultures around', we're talking 'typical aussies are outnumbered by other cultures'
<jussi01> elky: you have that in melbourne also
<elky> jussi01, yep
<Myrtti> haha
<jussi01> certain areas for certain countries/cultures
<Myrtti> we have the opposite here
<Myrtti> people living in the city centre are overwhelmed when they come to Hervanta :-D
<Myrtti> my ex did some shopping here after I moved in here
<Myrtti> he commented "you know you're doing your groceries in Hervanta, when the speaker announces the store closes in fifteen in Finnish, English and Russian"
<elky> haha
<jussi01> Tm_T: if you come here, you can get to meet Tuhina :) http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photo/11215
<Myrtti> Tuhina ♥
<jussi01> Myrtti: no swedish?
<Myrtti> jussi01: the swedes of Tampere don't live in Hervanta :-P
<elky> omg you have a pet hedgehog?!
<jussi01> elky: yes
<jussi01> :)
<elky> :D
<elky> i cant even have a pet kitteh
<elky> and you have a pet hedgehog
<jussi01> elky: there are a whole lot of photos on that site or my blog - jussi01.com
<Myrtti> jussi01: the video!
<Myrtti> we wants the video!
<elky> VIDEO?!
<jussi01> Myrtti: 1 sec
 * elky squeals
<Myrtti> hihihihi
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 a wink
<Tm_T> elky: I'm happy I don't have a horse here atm
<elky> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-librarian-cat-tells-it-like-it-is.jpg lawl
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im uploading it now
<Myrtti> \o/
<jussi01> Myrtti: and anyone else: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080628-130935-19062008015.mp4
<Myrtti> my mom is so going to squeal when I show that to her
<Tm_T> jussi01: hmm, someone made my stream to be jumpy, apparently I wasn't alone watching that :-P
<Myrtti> wget ♥
<jussi01> Tm_T: just download is
<jussi01> it
<jussi01> yeah, wget
<Tm_T> jussi01: I'm doing so, after I noticed the clipping
<jussi01> and dont all do it at once - thats ubottu's server
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> "woops"
 * Tm_T is about to hear some cursing
<Myrtti> I'm done
<Tm_T> same here
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> the cottage is a hedgehog transformer
<Tm_T> jussi01: haha, Tuhina goes under the grasshouse, puff two unpiked animals come out, magic? ;)
<jussi01> Tm_T: yep :D
<Myrtti> one hedgehog *zap* two guinea pigs come out
<Myrtti> ♥
 * elky waits for the download on her australian internets :(
<jussi01> aussie internets suck
<elky> yes, please send me one european internet kthx
<jussi01> Myrtti: I need a favour
 * elky read that as 'flavour'
<Myrtti> anything for you dear, er, I mean
<Myrtti> yes?
<jussi01> Myrtti: can I have a translation for this recipe? http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080628-131956-kscan_0003.png
<jussi01> just a rough one, doesnt need to be word for word
<Myrtti> aw :->
<Myrtti> sure
<jussi01> cheese cake mmmmmmm....
<elky> that looks yum
<Myrtti> lemony cheesecake
<Myrtti> m
 * jussi01 is attempting to leanr guitar, and he sucks...
<Myrtti> jussi01@ubuntu?
<jussi01> yep
<Myrtti> there you go
<jussi01> elky: you get it yet?
<jussi01> thanks!
<jussi01> oh crap
<jussi01> I dont have gelatine sheets
<Myrtti> its not even two o'clock
<jussi01> yeah, I could go walk the dog to the shop...sigh
<jussi01> ok, back soon
 * jussi01 is back, and going to mak ceese cake :D
<Tm_T> \o/
 * ompaul pokes bazhang in the /query]
<bazhang> <pkcahier> -!- No results found <--is that a bot?
<ompaul> most likely let me look ;-)
<PriceChild> bazhang: what did you do to trigger it?
<bazhang> that was right after a !factoid command
<PriceChild> which factoid?
<bazhang> PriceChild, !bash
<bazhang> hehe testy
<PriceChild> seems like he's just got that one trigger, wanna drop him a PM?
<bazhang> him or it :)
<jussi01> ok, then... now to wait :D
<elky> ok, this is an interesting conversation... someone (who asked me if staff rob was still around a week ago) is asking me if they can be an ubuntu member, because they've handed out some cds and converted a few people
<jpds> "No."
<elky> yeah, he's not taking that well
<elky> "I think handing out CD's is more important than writing code, don't you?"
<jpds> Then point him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberProcess
<elky> already done
<jpds> "Without the code, there'll be no CDs"
<elky> <Erosion> You could have millions of lines of code, but with no users, what use would it be?<elky> you could have blank cds, but without millions of lines of code, what would you have?<Erosion> So both are important, as we both have just pointed out.<Erosion> What did you contribute to become a member?
 * elky headdesks
<elky> this is all *after* i pointed him to the process page
<jpds> Blimey, he's in a load of channels.
<elky> the first three explain everything
<elky> (providing you see the same first three i do)
<jpds> Yeah, I think so.
<jpds> Well, tell him/her to present him/herself to a council.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<elky> wtf is the cvn crap?
<bazhang> elky, sorry I had unbanned the person in question before I heard the real story.
<jpds> elky: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/CVN
<elky> bazhang, eh?
<bazhang> eleaf
<elky> oh dear
<elky> is he consuming products of my demise yet?
<bazhang> he departed once he heard he would not be unbanned here or in ot
<elky> he'll be back
<bazhang> my apologies.
<elky> tis ok, but when someone has bans in just about every channel... it's usually worth not rushing into things :)
<elky> if they're pushy and impatient... that should be a big red flag
<Jack_Sparrow> Problems in loco's go to ubuntu-irc right
<jussi01> yeps
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Haven't we moved on from dcc exploits yet?
<elky> not in #debian they havent
<elky> ah, did get us too
<elky> i spotted the debian one, not ours... too many channels
<jpds> I keep seeing people/things getting "Autokilled:" on #debian.
<jussi01> sigh, still 2 hours till my cheese cake is ready
<elky> that's tomaw firing a few nukes
<jpds> elky: ..the OFTC one.
<tomaw> the oftc autokills are something else
<elky> ah. yes. oftc has some really nice things
<tomaw> yeah, there's some nice software features
<tomaw> I prefer the atheme channel access though
<elky> someone needs to combine the two then
<jpds> I like the SSL cert thing OFTC has.
<tomaw> Yeah, that's quite nice
<tomaw> atheme supports sasl authentication but it requires support from the ircd that we don't have yet
<elky> jpds, yeah, i was going to mention ssl, but well.... this is irc, you're a fool if you use any personal information within it anyway
<jpds> elky: I meant the autoauth with certs: http://www.oftc.net/oftc/NickServ/CertFP
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant get away from the heron... in my front yard...
<bazhang> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> fledgling  with a 3 ft wingspan
<bazhang> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> I added 20 worth of goldfish to my pond for the little bugger
<Jack_Sparrow> Parents nesting in a tree about 100' from our house.. they sound like terridactals when they flyu in at night
<Jack_Sparrow> screech flap flap woosh
<bazhang> he wont be small for long :)
<Jack_Sparrow> He isnt small now
<Jack_Sparrow> back in a bit
<ompaul> elky, talk with me please when you next get a chance
<Hobbsee> is boredandblogging on irc, i wonder....
<Hobbsee> yes
<elky> bazhang, are you still around?
<elky> Hobbsee, yes, with that nick too, oddly enough. what's he done now?
<bazhang> elky, hi
<Hobbsee> elky: yeah, i got a whois after.
<Hobbsee> elky: he's posted to planet.  he needs educating.
<elky> bazhang, would you like to share "eleaf's story" please
<elky> in PM if you prefer
<bazhang> elky, either way is fine
<ompaul> bazhang, I suggest you take it to pm ;-)
<bazhang> okay :)
<bazhang> elky, PM?
<vorian> Hobbsee: he's a good chap, be gentle :)
<elky> bazhang, yes
 * elky isnt seeing the planet post....
<ompaul> bazhang, found the imagemagick book :-)
<bazhang> ompaul, yay!
<ompaul> now to find the evil lines that make it all happen :)
<Hobbsee> elky: the one about the greasemonkey script to make it slightly quicker to use the mailman web UI.
<ompaul> locate jopb
<ompaul> woops
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
 * jussi01 eats cheese cake
<Tm_T> hmm, so I'm doing the dishes then?
<Myrtti> silly
<Myrtti> come here and have a hug
<Tm_T> but, but
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> I IZ HAPPY BUNNY
<Myrtti> *BOING*
<Myrtti> dark chocolate with red pepper ♥
 * Myrtti sighs happily
<ubottu> In ubottu, Yud_Zroc said: it is precompiled i just am having problems with the final phaze
<jpds> ...idiot.
<Myrtti> tuttut
<jussi01> sigh... I hate it when people pm ytou just to chat, when you never talked to them before
 * jpds is in a bad mood today.
<Myrtti> you need my huggle power
 * Myrtti hugs jpds 
<jussi01> jpds: go get a hug from Myrtti
<jpds> :)
 * jpds hugs Myrtti back.
<jussi01> doh! too late...
<Myrtti> see, world isn't such a bad place
<Myrtti> free hugs available
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> jussi01: did the cheesecake work out allright?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yes... but I feel very sick...
<Myrtti> you ate it all?
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> and I only ate a small bit
<Myrtti> oh
<jussi01> its _very_ rich
<Myrtti> it is
<jussi01> and I should have used real butter in the base
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes... a cooking/baking man
<Myrtti> I've been around the wrong kind too much
<jussi01> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> five years with a person who managed to melt down his coffee maker when trying to fry minced meat...
 * Myrtti shivers
<Myrtti> last fall he even called me and asked how oven salmon is made...
<Myrtti> d'oh?
<Myrtti> anyway
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 enjoys cooking/baking :)
 * Myrtti mutters under her breath ... "married"
<Myrtti> lucky Anu ;-)
<Myrtti> I practically ate frozen pizzas the first three months after living on my own just because I was fed up making food
<wobblywu> hi
<wobblywu> I'd like a second opinion regarding a ruling ompaul just made up on the spot in -offtopic
<ompaul> wobblywu, ehh it is in the factoid
<wobblywu> ompaul, second opinion being someone other than yourself, if you don't mind :)
<ompaul> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ompaul> wobblywu, I will defend my version of it here if you really don't mind
<wobblywu> I do not mind at all, sounds only fair
<nalioth> wobblywu: ##windows is a general purpose channel devoted to windows conversation and help
<wobblywu> nalioth, surely it is allowed to discuss windows-related topics in ubuntu-offtopic?
<wobblywu> nalioth, not only is it done very often, there is no rule in either CoC or o4o telling otherwise
<nalioth> wobblywu: why?  #ubuntu* is for ubuntu related topics
<wobblywu> nalioth, I wasn't even discussing anything, merely pointing something out
<ompaul> wobblywu, that is discussion is it not?
<ompaul> even if it is a one sided discussion
<wobblywu> #ubuntu-offtopic, to my knowledge, is a place where people who use ubuntu and are fans of ubuntu, and know one another from ubuntu channels, come together to discuss non-support related things
<wobblywu> ompaul, discussion isn't one-sided by definition
<ompaul> and windows promotion is not on the topic list
<wobblywu> there isn't a topic list, hence the -offtopic part
<ompaul> and by the definition there is no such thing as bad publicity then your meeting
<wobblywu> there's only a list of things not allowed to talk about, which is listed in !o4o (which is based on CoC)
<ompaul> the definition of being a OR person
<wobblywu> and Windows is not, and to my knowledge has never been, on that list
<nalioth> windows discussions can lead to flame wars
<ompaul> wobblywu, read the topic again actually I will it it
<nalioth>  ##windows exists for your windows discussion
<ompaul> I will editi ity
<wobblywu> nalioth, everything can lead to flame wars
<ompaul> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<nalioth> ompaul: no need to edit it
<wobblywu> nalioth, I have not once had a flame war in -offtopic, and i've discussed many things
<nalioth> wobblywu: the factoid seems quite clear to me.
<ompaul> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ompaul> that looks like it would work better
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ompaul> it is clearer
<wobblywu> and the people currently discussing windows?
<wobblywu> or is this a ruling only against me?
<wobblywu> what about mac os x? that's often discussed in there as well?
<ompaul> stop and stay on your choosen topic
<ompaul> or loose the whole debate
<wobblywu> I am staying on my topic
<wobblywu> the topic being not being able to discuss other OS'es in -offtopic, apparently
<wobblywu> and not just that, but being singled out on that
<ompaul> you can talk about o/s
<ompaul> 2
<ompaul> you can talk about freebsd
<ompaul> but bug 1 is out of there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ompaul> read the bug
<ompaul> understand the function of ubuntu related channels
<wobblywu> I will not follow this rule, it's ridiculous
<wobblywu> and you have entirely missed the point of ubuntu related channels yourself, it seems
<ompaul> ehh
<ompaul> I don't think so
<wobblywu> bug 1 is not solved by not discussing it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wobblywu> censorship in a ubuntu-related channel is highly ironic, in fact
<wobblywu> and if you don't consider it censorship, please do look up the definition of that word
<ompaul> you are diverting thoughts
<wobblywu> I am not diverting thoughts
<ompaul> from the core issue that is the support and promotion of
<ompaul> Ubuntu
<wobblywu> I, much like many other regulars in -offtopic, discuss Windows in -offtopic from time to time
<nalioth> yes, we are going off topic here
<ompaul> which is as you are most likley aware
<wobblywu> it never has led to any flame wars whatsoever
<ompaul> wobblywu, and I have asked you and others many times not to
<wobblywu> I'd like an opinion on someone with more of a say on this, where would I go to?
<ompaul> the irc council
<wobblywu> because this will end with me either leaving the channel or being removed from the channel, otherwise
<ompaul> it can be asked on its mailing list
<wobblywu> because this is absolutely ridiculous
<ompaul> you can ask in public or private
<ompaul> your call
<ompaul> nalioth, what is the address for the irc  council?
<wobblywu> i'm already asking in a publicly logged channel, so I might as well go public :)
<ompaul> then ask the council on the irc mailing list
<wobblywu> and I'd like you to enforce this rule of yours, rather than just pointing at me all the time
<ompaul> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<ompaul> I would but you all say I am too harsh when I do
<wobblywu> you obviously are
<ompaul> I want you not to talk about it so I don't have to enforce it
<ompaul> but as you ask
<ompaul> I will gladly give one warning that it is offtopic
<ompaul> remember you asked me to
<wobblywu> you hardly ever chat in there, yet decide to force rules upon the regulars which are both counter-intuitive and serve no purpose
<wobblywu> I asked you to simply because I want this rule not to be in -offtopic
<wobblywu> and I can guarantee you no one will agree with this rule
<ompaul> I think if you had been there since I was in 2005 so
<ompaul> you would not have made that claim
<wobblywu> i'm sure you were active at one point, but you are not right now
<ompaul> wobblywu, perhaps I don't feel inclined to talk when people chat about that set of programs
<ompaul> anyway I need to do some installing of food back in bit or after a byte
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no windows is <reply> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<ompaul> @btlogin
<nalioth> wobblywu: is there anything further we can help you with?
<nalioth> paging wobblywu to the fore
<jussi01> ompaul: @login ;)
<ompaul> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> yw
<Jessica> hi
<jussi01> hi Jessica, how can we help?
<Jessica> i want to be unbaned from #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> The short answer is NO
<ompaul> when were you banned?
<Jessica> erm dont know
<ompaul> ahh then that might just be the long answer
<Jessica> 2 days ago
<jussi01> @btlogin
<ompaul> jussio1, .....
<ompaul> old habits :)
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> ompaul: both are needed.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> I see why now
<jussi01> @login for factoid writing, @btlogin for the bt :9
<ubottu> jussi01: Invalid arguments for login.
<Jessica> jack when can i be unbanned
<jussi01> oops
<Jessica> what
<Jack_Sparrow> Banned for illegal topic of discussion and after being warned went to offtopic and comtinued it.
<Jessica> i was talking about some software not working
<Jessica> the software is not illigal and what i was using it for should have been irelivent
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Jessica: While the software is not illegal, what you were intending to use it for was. We do not condone such activity in Ubuntu channels.
<Jessica> but when you say i continued the conversation in offtopic i didnt real i said i got banned some one asked why i told them i said the issue had been resolved and a few other peeple commented its not like i went stright there to talk about the same thing
<Jessica> the first ban was for 24 hours i think that should have been as far as it had gone
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Jessica> what about it i have read through them
<ompaul> Jessica, to understand why you were removed and why it is so sanctioned it might be useful to discuss it in the light of both of those documents
<Jessica> ok i understand why i was banned
<Jessica> but if i say i wont do it again i dont understand why the ban wont be lifted, you have ops in all the ubuntu channels so its not like ill get away with it and i dont need two ive got what i had a problem with working (and im not even using it as i asked them and they gave me the key)
<ompaul> so the question is what do you think we would want if we were to meet you half way by unbanning you?
<ompaul> and it is not if I say I won't do it again
<Jessica> what do you want me to meet me half way and unbanning me
<ompaul> Jessica, it is less that, and much more will you commit to back off stuff if you are advised it is offtopic or not for that channel
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul She did commit to that once and broke that commitment in offtopic
<ompaul> Jessica, ahh I could not understand why it was the same conversation in two channels
 * ompaul is now duly considering himself informed
<ompaul> Jessica, so ehh do you think we take banning people seriously, and by implication also the unbanning
<Jessica> i think you ban people because they break the rules and you do it to stop them breaking them because they wont be there to break them, i expect you unban poeple when they follow the rules
<ompaul> well they can't follow them while they are banned, but the sentiment is almost right
<Jessica> yes i will follow the rules if i get unbaned and its not like im just saying that and going to go back and break them again ive read though the guide lines understud them and you have ops so if there is anyone breaking the rules you will be able to see
<ompaul> Jessica, I think we can live with that ;-)
<ompaul> just a mo
<Jessica> thankyou
<Jessica> i promis i wont break the rules again
<Jessica> i use irc to much to get banend, i missed it :(
<ompaul> ehhhhh
<Jessica> its not this ip which got banned by the way it was another im at my friends house
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> then work away I will clear out the other one
<Jessica> ok thankyou :)
<PriceChild> Jessica realised her ip had changed and wasn't banned, yet still came here? :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, or knew that there were issues if picked up on
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild At my request
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> anyway sorted
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: that makes it ever so slightly less nice.
<PriceChild> Cool.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, but less suspicious :)
<PriceChild> yup
 * ompaul always with the dark side in view
<jussi01> ompaul: you are the dark side :P
 * Myrtti yawns
<PriceChild> Evening Myrtti!
<Myrtti> hello Pricey
<ompaul>  no windows is <reply> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. Check Out http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ompaul> Lynet, just paste a report please
<Lynet> Got this as privmsg - "<Lisa1340> Hello Do you want to checkmyhomepage? http://www.geocities.com/cherrty87"
<Lynet> Said Lisa joined #ubuntu about 5 minutes ago.
<Lynet> Oh, and better run popup blocker and noscript if checking that link.
<ompaul> Lynet, thanks
<ompaul> !staff ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff ^^
<ompaul> !staff  ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff  ^^
<ompaul> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> please see Lynet there thanks :)
<ompaul> Lynet, thanks for your time
<Lynet> np.
<ubottu> In ubottu, esac said: !squid is a caching proxy for the Web. See http://www.squid-cache.org
<ompaul> !bot > esac
<ubottu> esac, please see my private message
<ompaul> greetings :)
<ompaul> !squid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid
<nickrud> !squidly is a groping sailor
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<nickrud> ack
<nickrud> ubottu forget squidly
<ubottu> I'll forget that, nickrud
<ompaul> !squid is <reply> squid is a caching proxy for the Web. See http://www.squid-cache.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<nickrud> forgot I was logged in ;)
<esac> lol
<ompaul> !no squid is <reply> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !staff | <Lynet> Got this as privmsg - "<Lisa1340> Hello Do you want to checkmyhomepage? http://www.geocities.com/cherrty87" | I got several thank yous in #ubuntu upon banning
<ubottu> Hello, please see my private message
 * ompaul wondwers
<ompaul> jussi01, what happened there?
<nickrud> I liked the change to ubottu announcing the private message, but that does present issues
<nalioth> yes, more spam
<Seeker`> "issues"?
<nickrud> nalioth one short line beats 3
<nickrud> Seeker` ompaul's pipe to staff ended up going to Hello
<ompaul> aghggarfeagadfwea\f
<ompaul> and more stuff
<Seeker`> nickrud: why "hello"?
<nickrud> good question
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> its the ">" in <Lisa1340>
<ompaul> nickrud, Seeker` * hello :No such nick/channel ;-) lucky me
<stdin> nickrud, the code change would not have done that
<nickrud> I can see that, it's accepting the last > rather than the first |
<nickrud> anyway, I didn't bring it up, just horned in ;0
<stdin> yeah, but ompaul quit ;)
 * nickrud arranges a little greeting for ompaul
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-29
<ubottu> In ubottu, esac said: !jdk is <reply> jdk is the Java SE Development Kit which includes the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) as well as command-line tools for development of Java applets. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java for installing Java as well as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Development_Kit
<elky> ok, should ubottu be opped up to stop the floodbot fighting with it?
<esac> cant floodbot just give ubottu an exception ?
<elky> it'd be possible, yes. except the maintainer is awol
 * nickrud wonders when he enlisted :->
<elky> heh
<elky> when he accepted the op post :Þ
<nickrud> crap
<elky> hehe
<esac> am i able to add content directly to ubottu or does it have to be approved by an ubuntu-op first ?
<nickrud> esac needs review first, too many people were abusing it back when
<esac> understood :)
<nickrud> esac shorter is better, more likely to get added
<elky> not sure about the wikipedia link either
<esac> np ill modify when i get back. i though wikipedia links would be liked :)
<esac> such a beautiful day, i need to drink beer and grill
<nickrud> hm, fried chicken. Maybe a steak. Good idea
<elky> considering anyone can change a wikipedia page....
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, m_newton said: !learn lol is lol
<esac> and hence thats why we need moderation
<elky> yes
<elky> and all the people who merely respond to the messages they get sent, not realising it's a bot
<m_newton> lol
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, eboyjr said: !meaningoflife is <reply> The meaning of life is the meaning of ubuntu.
<Madpilot> ubottu, meaningoflife  is <reply>42.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Madpilot said: ubottu, meaningoflife  is <reply>42.
<Madpilot> gah
<Madpilot> what's the login proc for this new improved bot?
<Hobbsee> ~login
<ubot3> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.18.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 2868 kB
<Hobbsee> @login
<ubottu> Hobbsee: The operation succeeded.
<Hobbsee> ubottu, meaningoflife  is <reply>42.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: ^
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> Madpilot: The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> silly bot
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nickrud> crazy brits, think adams is a decent writer
<Madpilot> <== not a Brit. Won't dispute the crazy part.
<nickrud> bc'ers are displaced brits, I'm from seattle. Seen it ;)
<nickrud> I mean, Victoria? High Tea at that quintessential british hotel?
<Madpilot> nickrud, quintessential tourist trap, you mean
<nickrud> heh. sorta like the space needle
<Madpilot> exactly
<Madpilot> I'm going to try to get down to Seattle sometime later this year - should ping you for beer and such if you're in the area
<nickrud> ah, now I'm in LA. Trying to schedule something with Jack_Sparrow
<nickrud> haven't actually lived in seattle since the mid 90's, been steadily rolling down the coast
<Madpilot> if you down to LA, you're about to run out of American coastline. How's the Spanish, senor?
<nickrud> sucky. Oh, so sucky
<nickrud> I am a classic monolingual americano
<bazhang> m_newton, how may we help you
<bazhang> m_newton, please read the /topic; if you have nothing pressing then please /part
<bazhang> !idle > m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton, please see my private message
<nickrud> http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/2007/08/18/ubuntu-%E2%80%93-why-it-is-wrong-for-america.aspx#comments
<elky> wow, they got a really good photo of mneptok: http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/10000200000001900000013599b0e8a1.png
 * bazhang wonders who the extra idlers are
<ubottu> In ubottu, raitann said: what is the best network manager
<ubottu> In ubottu, raitann said: x is the best y
<elky> esac, m_newton, we like to keep this channel relatively clear of idlers. thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, raitann said: what is the best network manager?
<bazhang> Eleaf is back in #ubuntu
<bazhang> elky, ^^
<elky> bazhang, yes, we're giving him a chance to earn another holiday
<bazhang> okay elky
 * jussi01 wakes up
<ompaul> !whoami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<kahrytan> may I have my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic lifted, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> were you using another nick?
<kahrytan> no, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> When were you banned?
<kahrytan> #ubuntu-offtopic Banlist: Thu Jun 12 05:01:18 *!kahrytan@* douglas.freenode.net
<kahrytan> that was sooner then that.
<kahrytan> oh wait, thats right. that was a ban due to a compliant filed.
<PriceChild> kahrytan: why do you want the ban lifted?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild thanks for taking over on this..
<kahrytan> PriceChild, If you are worried i would go back in there, I wouldn't. But If I have to due to help in #ubuntu going offtopic, i can at least have option to following the rules.
<PriceChild> kahrytan: could you reword that please? I'm confused.
<kahrytan> PriceChild, i have no desire to rejoin -offtopic community. But I would like it removed so when I am in #ubuntu and help goes -offtopic, i can take it to -offtopic like the rules say. Additionally, i just like to see it removed so I know its not lifetime ban and I have option to rejoining if I wanted too.
<Jack_Sparrow> kahrytan have you been kicked and or banned in ubuntu as well in the past
<kahrytan> Jack_Sparrow,  i think PC is aware of that.
<kahrytan> PriceChild,  So, the decision?
<Myrtti> good morning
<kahrytan> Aloha. Myrtti
<PriceChild> kahrytan: I wouldn't like to make a decision on my own, its not my ban etc. We can see what others think. I don't however think this is a pressing issue, -offtopic is not a required channel for any part of contributing in the Ubuntu community, and there are plenty of other offtopic channels out there on the network.
<kahrytan> there is one more thing .... You might consider removing one of emma's bans. There is two in the list.
<PriceChild> Something to keep in mind as right now for example I have to run for a little.
<PriceChild> kahrytan: in -offtopic's?
<kahrytan> yes
<kahrytan> i notced shes there twice
<kahrytan> she has a cloak now too
<PriceChild> kahrytan: I don't think that is anything to concern you to be blatantly honest. We're in pretty regular contact with emma, and things are going well.
<kahrytan> PriceChild, you will be talking to the council arent you?
<PriceChild> kahrytan: pardon?
<kahrytan> PriceChild,  by others, you mean the council
<jussi01> Afternoon all
<PriceChild> kahrytan: although the decision will more than likely rest with them, I want to see what others (by which I mean everyone) thinks.
<PriceChild> Hey jussi01.
<PriceChild> kahrytan: I'm going afk for a little, will reply if I find anything left for me when I return.
<bazhang> he was recommending linux mint in main channel the other day.
<elky> for what reason?
<Myrtti> merh
<Jack_Sparrow> elky bazhang  please review comment in channel awhile back ...  I removed him after more comments in pm, but would like your opinion about this
<Jack_Sparrow> trask
<Myrtti> I still get my teeth on edge whenever that indian feller in -ot sir's or ma'ams people
<Jack_Sparrow> grep ubuntusatanic from our logs
<elky> Myrtti, yeah, i know
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: what about ubuntu satanic?
<Jack_Sparrow> I removed trask as he felt that it was suitable topic in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntusatanic was the start of the problem/discussion
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Jack_Sparrow> trask and jeeves__
<Myrtti> there's nothing wrong per se about Ubuntu SE (apart that it's a bit offtopic for #ubuntu), but the discussion after it was most definitely not suitable
<Myrtti> oh doodah
<Myrtti> I've misplaced my phone and am afraid to move in case I'd drop it
<Myrtti> >___<
<Myrtti> ha, there it was, on the edge...
<Jack_Sparrow> Atta girl.living on the edge
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Vixus said: Ubottu's !dvd hint is useless.
<Myrtti> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jussi01> right...
<Hobbsee> i've spoken with kahrytan about how he should not confuse people by using the wrong terminology.
<Hobbsee> if the situation in +1 happens again (or -devel), please act appropriately there.
<Hobbsee> (he's had his warning, and appears to be doing it because he can't be bothered to use the correct terminology)
<elky> heh
<ompaul> well it appears that kahrytan is banned from -offtopic and I can't see the ban
<ompaul> which begs the question is it an akick
<Hobbsee> +d?
<ompaul> perhaps
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ is that to be lifted?
<Hobbsee> it's ident and nick, it looks like.
<ompaul> if it is that
 * ompaul goes to look again
<PriceChild> ompaul: I don't know, would rather not choose myself.
<ompaul> well he told me he is against the GPL, not oss  so I have to figure he is trolling me
<ompaul> and I can't deal with that
<Hobbsee> he was looking to licence his stuff under the bsd licence, so i doubt he's against open source.
<Hobbsee> because it's more free and open
<ompaul> say some
<ompaul> and then say other
<ompaul> s
<Myrtti> opinions are like farts - everyone has them and they all smell bad alike
<bazhang> his logic for being reinstated is kinda weird though
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild kahrytan has been anything but a model citizen in our community of Uubntu as well
<PriceChild> He's found the bsd license which e agrees with
<PriceChild> ompaul: ^
<ompaul> Myrtti, and you can just about stand your own :P
<Myrtti> exactly
<ompaul> frankly I am going to push him here to be dealt with - cos I no longer have interest - as I feel a conflict of interest is there
<Hobbsee> ompaul: for you to unban him from -offtopic?
 * Hobbsee thought the CC was supposed to deal with it, anyway.
<ompaul> yeap well he is in #ubuntu is he not?
<ompaul> I have asked him to put me on /ignore ;-)
<Hobbsee> he's in +1 too, but i fail to see how that's relevant?
<ompaul> I thought he was banned globally from many channels, where the ircc had control but obviously I am missing something
<Hobbsee> ompaul: you might try asking for a list of ircc decisions that are in effect, added to the wiki or something, to attempt to reduce confusion.  i'm unsure of the specifics
<ompaul> Hobbsee, good idea
<PriceChild> I don't "think" we made any decisions with kahrytan? He was just banned in places and complained to the CC?
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> well
<Hobbsee> wasn't that months ago?
<PriceChild> yep
<ompaul> PriceChild, go check this out if you want to waste some time in a good way :)  http://www.linuxelectrons.com/news/linux/16774/greg-kroah-hartman-linux-kernel
<Hobbsee> so, why hasn't anything happened yet?
<ompaul> cos the there was no decision afik
<ompaul> thats a howl
<ompaul> thats a howl
<ompaul> * Hobbsee has quit ("Coyote finally caught me")
<PriceChild> I think the end result was that we didn't need to make a decision.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (redbull)
<Myrtti> redbull is working himself to be banned, I banned him yesterday once
<bazhang> esac m_newton please dont idle.
<bazhang> !idle | esac m_newton
<ubottu> esac m_newton: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Tm_T> ompaul: err, that page is interesting, no background color defined though style needs white
<ompaul> Tm_T, complain to the devs file a bug ;-)
<Tm_T> ompaul: perhaps ;)
<ompaul> the system they use should never have let that happen
<Tm_T> ompaul: just very typical "design flaw" for me to see, using dark back and light colors
<m_newton> bazhang, srry, i was gone... I got to go now to... Sry for idoling
 * m_newton is away: loligaging at the wee hours of nite; just to say hi to all and host my server.
<bazhang> m_newton, please /part
<jussi01> got sick of everyone asking...
<bazhang> esac still remains :)
<bazhang> its no nevermind to me btw
<jussi01> I love ppa's on a sunday - no build queues :D
 * Hobbsee loves having power to reprio builds.
<Myrtti> merh
<jussi01> Hobbsee: shut up...
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> ompaul: "...so Canonical doesn't give back to community" interesting statement, perhaps pr etc etc isn't "giving back" ;)
<ompaul> Tm_T, that is GKH but I will defend canonical with the phrase lies damn lies and statistics ;-)
<ompaul> and note what I said there ;-)
<Tm_T> ompaul: yup :)
<bazhang> <CWii> Nimblefinger, Wireless is hit or miss.
<Pici> meh
<bazhang> robg come to life again
<bazhang> his answer is google it for most everything.
<bazhang> neo_the_user was unbanned?
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> Looks like it
<Jack_Sparrow> Not by me.. I hope..
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI I just buried Hardy
<nalioth> bazhang: is neo_the_user being troublesome?
<bazhang> nalioth, he quit; moderately offtopic before that though
<bazhang> am more concerned about CWii at this point
 * Myrtti waves her plate full of mushrooms filled with Mustapekka cheese wrapped in bacon under jussi01's nose
<Myrtti> ommmm nommmmm nommmmm
<Tm_T> hmm
 * jussi01 sadly eats his billy's pizza...
<Nafallo> ...yea, cause I obviously wasn't hungry enough already :-P
 * Nafallo /ignores IRC for a bit ;-)
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> at least I didn't take pictures and put them into Flickr _this_ time
 * Myrtti snickers
<TheSheep> food?
 * jussi01 eats TheSheep
<Myrtti> jussi01: the Finnish way?
<jussi01> huh?
<Myrtti> Rosvopaisti
<Myrtti> (cattle thief way of cooking meat)
<jussi01> no idea...
<jussi01> picture?
<Myrtti> dig a hole, put rocks in the bottom, build a fire, let it burn to coals, dig some of the hot rocks out, wrap the meat into tinfoil / baking paper / wet newspaper or what ever you got, put in the hole, toss the hot rocks on top, bury with the sand, keep buried for 12 - 24 hrs
<Myrtti> makes excellent MUTTON and chicken
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: too long a cook time...
<Myrtti> true, but works great on also not so tender meat ;-)
 * Myrtti pokes TheSheep 
<ubottu> SeveredCross called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> yay for idiots...
<Myrtti> indeed
<nickrud> malice is not idiotic, but evil
 * jussi01 disagrees - its both
<jussi01> idiotic because all it gets him is a ban...
<nickrud> could care less about him, and he probably didn't care (malicious people are the prime ban evaders anyway)
<nickrud> I would expect that is
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> someone who is an -offtopic op should have a peek in there... at certain links...
 * Myrtti looks
<PriceChild> uuu I heard the best song lyric today
<PriceChild> "every squirrel has a pearl of wisdom"
<jussi01> rofl PriceChild what kind of song was that?
 * ompaul looks at PriceChild 
<PriceChild> it was on kerrang
<ompaul> should I search for that lyric
<jussi01> kerrrang?
<PriceChild> oh wait sorry
<PriceChild> "ever squirrel shares a pearl of wisdom"
<jussi01> TORRRREEEESSSSS
<jussi01> oh, sorry.... :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: enjoying my dvb-t tuner?
 * Myrtti sings to Eagles
<jussi01> Myrtti: nah, Im watching it on the 32" tele :D
<Myrtti> bourgeois
<jussi01> but the tuner has been _fantastic_
<Myrtti> great that it works better for you than for me
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 waits...
<Myrtti> hmm?
<jussi01> see #u
<ompaul> jussi01, he is dead I killed him
<jussi01> I noticed...
<jussi01> repeatoffender?
<Myrtti> ypu
<ompaul> jussi01, well known
<jussi01> ahh, understand then
<jussi01> :D :D :D
<jussi01> someone remind me how to get chanserv into a channel permanently?
<jpds> jussi01: /cs help set guard
<jussi01> jpds: thanks :D
 * jpds hugs jussi01 
 * jussi01 hugs jpds back
 * Myrtti takes a screenshot
 * jpds hugs Myrtti quickly for the snap.
 * Myrtti sighs
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> In ubottu, boss_mc said: !lts =~ /Herron/Heron/
<Pici> tsimpson: $curLTSlong looks to be misspelt 
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSlong
<ubottu> Hardy Herron
<tsimpson> oh yeah
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSlong Hardy Heron
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<boss_mc> Pici: I just reported that, cheers for fixing
<Pici> thank ye
<boss_mc> tsimpson: ta
<Pici> boss_mc: yes, I saw :)
<boss_mc> ah, the joys of community help! adios!
 * elky_work growls at zend
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (Smis)
<mneptok> Myrtti: hei!
 * Myrtti isn''t really awake yet, sneaks back to bed
<mneptok> hauskaa juhannusta. :P
<bazhang> anyone else see Smis' comments? I missed them by about 15 minutes (seem bad enough to not let him remain in #ubuntu even so)
<bazhang> any objections to removing him now?
<Flannel> I removed him now, yeah, it's really tardy, but it's also really unacceptable
<elky> here we go...
<jussi01> hah?
<bazhang> bacta?
<elky> yah
<pantsman> umm why is #ubuntu-offtopic fowarding to here?
 * Myrtti guesses the quit message
<Myrtti> 2009-06-13T22:48:02 *** pantsman (pantsman!n=ben@pdpc/supporter/active/pantsman) has quit IRC ("My new Internet penis is here!")
<pantsman> that was my quit message? haha
<pantsman> well I'm genuinely surprised anyone found that offensive
<popey> @login
<ubott2> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> hmm, ubottu is "missing"
<Pici> !ping
<ubott2> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> Oh hello there
<Pici> ah, much snappier now.
<tsimpson> it was in a loop with ghost -> nick -> fail
<tsimpson> because #k-o-m was +m so /nick failed
<Pici> #k-o-m ?
<tsimpson> -monitor for #k
<Pici> ah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kngharv said: ubottu:  that is what I did to get my ADSL working.  I am currently connected this way.   My question is.  I want to run pptp vpn on top of it.  how do i do that?
<Pici> arg
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Tm_T> roof?
<Flannel> sky
 * genii sips his coffee
<ikonia> I'm not comfortable putting PPA solutions in the topic in #kubuntu
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu shadeslayer shadeslayer is running kde nightly builds on kubuntu base and keeps asking for help with his system 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mamarok> ikonia: shadeslayer again? arghs
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-23
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !browsers ~= s/Dillo (GTK),/Midori (GTK), Dillo (GTK),/
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, man is <reply> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> man
<Pici> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> !man =~ s/$/ | Manpages online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !man =~ s/$/ | Manpages online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com//
<Pici> bah
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> !no, man is <reply> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, banshee is Banshee is an audio player (Ogg, mp3...) like Audacious or Rhythmbox. It can sync to your MTP player (for example Creative Zen). It is a GTK/Gnome-based program. See also !players and !codecs
<Flannel> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Flannel> What on earth is a MTP player?
<tonyyarusso> "Media Transfer Protocol" I think.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget bing
<madhurya> hi papul i.e I was banned due to pinging. Please unban me
<madhurya> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<madhurya> hi papul i.e I was banned due to pinging. Please unban me
<madhurya> hi papul i.e I was banned due to pinging. Please unban me.
<Myrtti> oh god, lag
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: hi
<i_am_an_indian> hello
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: would you tell me why you pinged the whole channel just couple of ten minutes ago?
<i_am_an_indian> just checked out the command ;)
<Myrtti> would you please be so kind and check out those commands elsewhere in the future?
<Myrtti> and - I'm sure you know by now that that command is *not* to be used in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: hello?
<Myrtti> [11:10] <+Myrtti> would you please be so kind and check out those commands elsewhere in the future?
<Myrtti> [11:11] <+Myrtti> and - I'm sure you know by now that that command is *not* to be used in #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> [11:12] <+Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: hello?
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: stop fooling around or I'll ban the whole 117.198.50.* ip range
<i_am_an_indian_> well i am behind hide my ip :)
<i_am_an_indian_> so i will get a new ip everytime
<Myrtti> oh great, so you'll *continue*
<Myrtti> to ban evade
<i_am_an_indian_> actually
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian: all I need from you, is to say you will not play around with your irc client in #ubunt
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<i_am_an_indian_> actually the internet connection is very bad here
<Myrtti> the channel is very crowded and not meant to be the testing ground for your irc client
<i_am_an_indian_> so it disconnects sometimes
<Myrtti> still waiting...
<elky> i_am_an_indian, that's not a reason to ping 1200 people
<i_am_an_indian_> and i get a new ip every time i reconnect
<elky> sorry, 1400 people
<i_am_an_indian_> ok I AM SORRRRRRYYYYYYYYY
<elky> and your promise to not do it again? where's that?
<i_am_an_indian_> I PROMISE TO PING AGAIN
<i_am_an_indian_> ooopps not to soorrrryy
<elky> and you'll stop talking in capitals?
<i_am_an_indian_> ok
<i_am_an_indian_> :)
<Myrtti> common courtesy, being nice etc
<Myrtti> ok?
<i_am_an_indian_> ok
<elky> i_am_an_indian, have you read the guidelines yet?
<i_am_an_indian_> yes
<Myrtti> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> those ones?
<i_am_an_indian_> yes
<elky> also, since you seem to like to evade
<elky> !policy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policy
<elky> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<elky> that policy link too
<i_am_an_indian_> ha ha
<elky> it's not unheard of for an entire part of countries to be banned, so dont think they wont.
<i_am_an_indian_> just having some fun
<elky> and there are people in #ubuntu who are having an awful time. dont make things worse for them
<elky> Myrtti, once he indicates he's read the freenode policies page, you can unban him, ok?
<Myrtti> elky: was going to wait for that
<i_am_an_indian_> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<i_am_an_indian_> ????
<elky> read the policy page now?
<Myrtti> what we are trying to tell you is this
<Myrtti> read the policies of this network and Ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> act accordingly
<Myrtti> if you don't, we will ban you, and/or the subnet where you're connecting from
<elky> and if that bans your friends, then that's your problem, not ours.
<i_am_an_indian_> Myrtti: i have read that
<Myrtti> i_am_an_indian_: do you understand what we expect from you?
<i_am_an_indian_> The purpose for which the corporation is organized is to help peer-directed project communities flourish. Peer-directed projects combine open, informal participation with broad licensing and wide dissemination of output. 
<i_am_an_indian_> got the proof
<Myrtti> the proof?
<i_am_an_indian_> the proof that i have read the policies now please unban me
<Myrtti> do you understand what we expect from you?
<Myrtti> do you understand that failing those expectations may result in banning you and/or your network from #ubuntu channels?
<Myrtti> this is a simple yes/no question
<i_am_an_indian_> yes
<Myrtti> ok, good to know
<i_am_an_indian_> any thing else
<Myrtti> no
<i_am_an_indian_> then please unban me
<Myrtti> you have been unbanned.
<i_am_an_indian_> Myrtti: thanks
<i_am_an_indian_> Myrtti: it was nice talking to you
<papul> bye
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: he's mine!
<Myrtti> fine
<bazhang> @bansearch jimmy_birer
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch jimmy_birer
<ubottu> No matches found for jimmy_birer!n=jimmy_bi@213.233.93.149 in any channel
<Myrtti> bazhang: the bansearch works as well in pm with ubottu
<bazhang> Myrtti, not lately here
<bazhang> will try a new instance of PM with the bot
<Myrtti> that's strange, I've not had any problems
<bazhang> usually not here either, just on odd occasions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bob_rock said: ubottu: It is not the problem of installing but changing resolution permanently! the code for my xorg.conf please!
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (kasmas)
<Myrtti> 1wolframalpha is <reply> here comes aprilhare!
<Myrtti> "oops"
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> that nick is not taken, dont tell him (wolfram|alpha)
 * elky frowns at Myrtti
<Myrtti> elky: just a thought
<Myrtti> ;-)
<elky> bad thought.
<Pici> I want a pony.
<Pici> bazhang: great, now hes going to ask for ops in -offtopic
<elky> !pony | Pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> who what?
<bazhang> oops my bad Pici 
<bazhang> <schaf-lappy> i want op !
 * Pici goes off in search of sustinance.
<maco> if a user has a bot, and theyve been told to keep it out of ubunu channels, and they keep bringing it into new ones that it hasn't (yet) been banned from...what to do?
<Pici> maco: Is the user still in the channels where the bot was banned from?
<pleia2> as background: they were banned from #ubuntu-beginners, and I heard he brought the bought into #ubuntu at some point too
<pleia2> bah
 * Pici sighs
<pleia2> s/the bought/the bot
<maco> and he just brought it to #u-w
<maco> pleia2 made the "remove it or i will" threat before i did
<Pici> The IRC Guidelines state that bots should not be brought into channels: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines,  you can throw that at them if you need some backup. Or just ban the user and bot and maybe they'll get the hint.
<maco> so we place ban on the bot in #u-w?
<Pici> maco: I'd say place a ban on both.  
<Pici> (Just thinking out loud here) I wonder if it would be useful to have a real ubottu in #ubuntu-women due to the number of bans that get set there....
<maco> 15 bans right now
<Pici> Really? I thought there were more
 * Pici shrugs
<Pricey> maco: Who is it?
<Pici> Pricey: It was MontelEdwards
<Pricey> and the bot's name?
<Pricey> Has he stopped?
<Pici> yummBot
<Pici> He left u-w at least
<maco> i banned them
<maco> they were both @unaffiliated/MontelEdwards
<jussi01> hrm what do we think about actually implementing Pici's suggestion?
<jussi01> jpds: owns ubot4, no?
<jussi01> maco: ^^
<Pici> pleia2: ^^ too
<pleia2> that would be fine
<jussi01> pleia2: btw, mind slipping me a few flags in there? Ill pop ubottu in presently
<pleia2> go for it
<Pici> jussi01: the ircc has access
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-women
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> so is the thinking that ubottu scares away stray bots or what?
<jussi01> maco: no, but it logs bans ;)
<jussi01> so the bantracker is now functioning in #u-w
<jussi01> argh, my aliases disappeard again. :/
<jussi01> maco: pleia2 go ahead and mute ubot4 ;)
<maco> mute?
<maco> um i told quassel to "take voice" does that count?
<maco> its not a voiced channel thogh
<jussi01> ban with a % before the ban mask
<jussi01> maco: drop this into your aliases: /msg chanserv op $channelname ; /wait 2 ; /MODE $channelname +q *!*@$1:hostname; /msg chanserv op $channelname -$currentnick;
<jussi01> with what ever alias you want for mute
<jussi01> I suspect I gave you that already though
<jussi01> Pici: ooh, cool I didnt know that even :D
 * jussi01 hugs Pici and ends the monologue...
<Pici> :)
<Pici> Sorry for just jumping in there and opping up, but I was lurking <.<
<jussi01> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 23 2009, 17:49:15
<maco> jussi01, is this how i'd kickban?
<maco> oops
<maco>    /msg chanserv op $channelname $currentnick ; /wait 2 ; /kick $1 ; /mode +b $1 ; /msg chanserv op $channelname -$currentnick
<Pici> maco: What irc client do you use?
<maco> quassel
<Pici> ahh
<jussi01> maco: I prefer remove: /msg chanserv op $channelname ; /wait 2 ; /MODE $channelname +b *!*@$1:hostname; /quote REMOVE $channelname $1 ; /msg chanserv op $channelname -$currentnick;
<maco> oh yeah the freenode one for tricking auto-rejoiners
<maco> ohyeah, what's %
<maco> pici says +q = +b %
<maco> what's %?
<Pici> Its a percent sign
<Pici> literal
<maco> why?
<maco> whats it do?
<maco> pici?
<Pici> maco: sorry, doing a few things at once here.
<Pici> maco: Its a freenode thing, just means that its a mute not a ban
<maco> oh ok
<Pici> It may be mentioned in...
<Pici> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Seeker`> MontelEdwards: how can we help you?
<MontelEdwards> Seeker`, not really, somebody told me that they reported me to here
<Pici> MontelEdwards: Indeed, regarding your bot.
<MontelEdwards> Pici, Yeah
<MontelEdwards> Now what?
<Seeker`> what do you mean "now what"?
<MontelEdwards> I mean is something happening Seeker` ?
<Seeker`> have you been told something is happening?
<Pici> MontelEdwards: Someone came in here, said that you were bringing your bot into channels after being asked not to. 
<MontelEdwards> Pici, I brought my bot into channels without permission, yes. I did make it part though when they requested.
<Seeker`> MontelEdwards: You haven't really made it clear what you expect to happen here
<MontelEdwards> Seeker`, That is  what i am trying to figure out
<Seeker`> If you don't know what you want, I dont see how we can help you
<MontelEdwards> Seeker`, is something going to happen to me?
<Seeker`> not imminently, no
<Seeker`> as long as you remember the guidelines on bots
<MontelEdwards> Seeker`, Ok
<MontelEdwards> Well i am going to part now
 * Seeker` fackdesks
<Pici> okay then
<Seeker`> its not just me is it? that was a bit odd
<Seeker`> "Hi, Is this the product support line for X?" "Yes, how can we help you? Do you have a problem?" "No, I just own product X so I thought I should give you a call"
<Pici> @mark MontelEdwards
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<maco> mark?
<Pici> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @bansearch MontelEdwards
<ubottu> Mark: by Pici in #ubuntu-ops on Jun 23 2009 19:14:01 (ID: 14837)
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<maco> so he's in the bantracker as banned from -ops?
<Pici> maco: Nope, just in the bantracker, not banned.
<Seeker`> no, he is in the bantracker as a "mark"
<maco> oh
<Seeker`> so if anyone searches for him in the future, it will pop up, and the last 100 lines or so from here will be available
<Pici> the bt tracks bans, kicks, mutes and marks.
<Seeker`> basically "relevant background information"
<Pici> maco: Which was the reason why I suggested that ubottu be in #u-w
<Seeker`> it saves any "er, who is he? I remember him" "wasn't he the one with the bots?" "Hmm, can't remember, you may be right"
<maco> gotcha
<maco> but you didnt give a comment
<Seeker`> you don't have to
<maco> so how are you gonna know he had a bot?
<Pici> I can add one on the bt itself
<Pici> I can read the log
<Seeker`> the bantracker automatically logs the last 100 or so lines from the channel when someone is kiced / banned / marked
<Seeker`> so when you click on the relevant link in the bantracker, the log pops up
<maco> oh
<Seeker`> maco: new to being an op?
<maco> im only an op in #ubuntuforums and #ubuntu-women
<maco> montel was in #u-w and i came to ask what to do about him
<Seeker`> fair enough
<maco> and my / is almost full again! and i dont even have gnome installed this time
<Seeker`> either you are doing it wrong, or your hard drive is too small
<maco> my / is 10GB
<maco> this was not an issue when i used only GNOME
<maco> when i used GNOME & KDE, it was an issue
<maco> having only KDE, it should not be an issue
<maco> (well KDE + a handful of GNOME apps...)
<Seeker`> I think this means you can point the finger at KDE :)
<maco> ubuntu uses about 7gb
<maco> ubuntu + kde uses about 9gb
<maco> right now 9gb are in use
<maco> i think log rotate is doing a poor jo...OH
<maco> ive been suspending. /tmp
<maco>  /tmp is probably HUGE
<Seeker`> du -sh /tmp
<Seeker`> ?
<maco> anyway, i come in here sometimes and learn how to work these op thingies. first time i had to ban someone i was in here going "what's taht *!* thing do?"
 * Seeker` isn't sure what channels you have to be an op in to get to stay in here full time
<maco> huh..only 1mb
<maco> i dont get get to stay here full time
<maco> but today was turning into lesson time
<Seeker`> ah, fair enough
 * Seeker` has been here since being a -uk op
<Seeker`> but i'm speshul
<maco> heh well i dont think i can be here full time. when i was only a forum up i was always asked "do you have a problem? if not, can you leave?"
<maco> -women is a new opship for me, so i dont know on that one yet :P
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I get the impression that -women can be as trolltastic as -ot at times
<maco> aye
<maco> every couple of weeks a wave sweeps through
<Seeker`> paultag: how can we help you?
<paultag> Seeker`, I am all set. I am an op in #ubuntu-beginners, and I heard a former member of ours was causing trouble. Just wanted to check in, keep in the loop.
<Myrtti> he's been told not to run unauthorized bots
<paultag> Myrtti, That was one reason he was banned from our channel / team.
<Pici> He needs to speak to the channel operators *before* bringing a bot into a channel.
<paultag> Pici, We have been telling him this for weeks.
<maco> well he's banned from #ubuntu-women now :)
<paultag> Dandy. Thanks maco.
<pleia2> thanks for popping in, paultag
<paultag> To all: Sorry about this kid. He is no longer a prospect with our team, I feel bad it had to come to this, and it caused issues throughout the community.
<paultag> No problem pleia2, I'll be online if anyone needs me.
<paultag> Cheers all.
<jussi01> maco: stick around for now. if anyone asks, say I said so. (we are still decidng a policy on this so untill thats decided stick around ) :D
<jpds> jussi01: Yes, I do own it.
<jussi01> jpds: so could you remove it from -women ? :D
<jpds> Why?
<jpds> pleia2 herself asked me to place it there.
<jussi01> because we now have ubottu in there, no sense doubling up...
 * jussi01 points to backlog...
<pleia2> jpds: yeah, figured we wanted bantracker :)
<jpds> pleia2: Well, you could of asked me for that :)
<jussi01> jpds: come again?
<jpds> jussi01: It has left #u-w now.
<TARIS-3747> hello
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: how can we help you?
<TARIS-3747> can you unbn me plz
<TARIS-3747> unban
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: where were you banned from?
<TARIS-3747> #ubuntu
<TARIS-3747> <TARIS-3747> #ubuntu
<TARIS-3747> * #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: why were you banned?
<TARIS-3747> telling people to get on #xfce-help
<TARIS-3747> so thay ban me
<Seeker`> no, not quite
<Seeker`> you kept on asking about getting xfce on your xo laptop
<TARIS-3747> yes that too but no one did not help me
<Seeker`> why did you continue asking after you were told to stop?
<leche> TARIS-3747: thats no excuse for keep asking
<TARIS-3747> yes it iss!!!!!
<Seeker`> leche: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: why did you continue asking after you were told to stop?
<leche> Seeker`: im from the german op team, this guy here asked in our channels for an unban. anywho, he did some little channeladvertising for #xfce-help in our channels too
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: are you still there?
<TARIS-3747> becaues i go to school for computer in i have to put ubuntu or xfce or debian on my xo labtop or i well make a (F)
<TARIS-3747> you see
<TARIS-3747> and shutup leche
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: that doesn't explain why you carried on asking after you were told it was not appropriate for that channel
<leche> ...
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: you have just totally failed to convince me to remove your ban
<Seeker`> TARIS-3747: bazhang set the ban, so it is ultimately up to him
<Seeker`> if you want it removed, come back when he is active
<Seeker`> until then, please leave this channel
<TARIS-3747> bazhang is on #ubuntu-ops see look it the top
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, you are letaris-x4ce?
<TARIS-3747> yes
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, why do you need to get into #ubuntu ? you have sugar on that olpc
<TARIS-3747> i need ubuntu on my xo labtop
<bazhang> #olpc is the channel you need
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, you were asking for help to get xfce on your sugar laptop, not Ubuntu.
<TARIS-3747> but  on olpc don,t no one no how to get xfce or ubuntu on the xo labtop
<TARIS-3747> and OLPChelp
<TARIS-3747> olpc-help
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, your ban won't be removed at this time. You need to wait patiently when asking for help, and when someone is helping to actually respond
<TARIS-3747> ok
<TARIS-3747> so how am i going to get  help/
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, please part this channel at this time, thanks.
<TARIS-3747> ?
<TARIS-3747> part
<Seeker`> MontelEdwards: how can we help you?
<ikonia> Hi MontelEdwards, what's up ?
<bazhang> TARIS-3747, please exit the channel.
<TARIS-3747> no
<bazhang> ?
<ikonia> TARIS-3747: "Please" leave the channel, if you ever want to be unbanned, complying with requests would help you greatly
<Seeker`> jussi01: nalioth: please remove TARIS-3747 
<ikonia> TARIS-3747: if you are as sorry as you say you are in #freenode - please leave this channel as requested before you are removed
<TARIS-3747> ohhhh requested
<ikonia> Pricey: Pici nalioth jussi01 elky Myrtti Gary ^
<bazhang> he's trolling, clearly.
<ikonia> yes, I think that has now been made clear
<Pricey> TARIS-3747: Whether or not people answer you in #olpc or other channels, #ubuntu is very busy and we like to keep it to Ubuntu talk only.
<TARIS-3747> ok 
<TARIS-3747> but i need help to
<bazhang> I actually joined #olpc to help him through getting xfce onto his laptop (decent web tutorial out there), and he just failed to follow through/wasted time
<Pricey> TARIS-3747: 
<TARIS-3747> no you did not help me
<Pricey> TARIS-3747: #ubuntu isn't hte place for help with your problem.
<Pricey> TARIS-3747: I don't think there's any reason for you to be here arguing.
<TARIS-3747> #ubuntu-help
<bazhang> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> nothing has happened, yet
<nalioth> TARIS-3747: please do not idle here
<leche> hmm
<leche> ok.. seems this gui wants a ban in our channels too..
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> TARIS-4fce, hi
<bazhang> oh he's muted
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> bb
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<jpds> Hmm.
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> bb
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<ikonia> is this realy worth letting go on
<TARIS-4fce> b
<jpds> nalioth: ^
<bazhang> not ready for prime-time
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> b
<TARIS-4fce> bb
<TARIS-4fce> bgtgtgt
<bazhang> TARIS-4fce, stop
<Morasique> he does this all the time; i reported it in #freenode
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> g
<TARIS-4fce> tgt
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> gtg
<TARIS-4fce> t
<TARIS-4fce> tg
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> gttg
<TARIS-4fce> t
<TARIS-4fce> gtg
<TARIS-4fce> tgt
<TARIS-4fce> g
<TARIS-4fce> tggt
<TARIS-4fce> gttg
<ikonia> Morasique: if you could hang on for a moment please
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TARIS-4fce> gtgt
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TARIS-4fce> gtgt
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> tgtg
<ikonia> mquin: assistance please
<TARIS-4fce> t
<TARIS-4fce> gt
<TARIS-4fce> gttt
<Morasique> oh, nice. i wasn't sure if this channel supported that
<ikonia> mquin: remove TARIS-4fce please
<TARIS-4fce> yes time to play the game!
<TARIS-4fce> tv
<TARIS-4fce> t
<TARIS-4fce> v
<TARIS-4fce> v
<TARIS-4fce> gv
<TARIS-4fce> g
<TARIS-4fce> v
<bazhang> this won't end well
<TARIS-4fce> gvgvgv
<ikonia> thank you
<jpds> bazhang: Actually, it did.
<bazhang> jpds, was thinking k-train
<ikonia> Morasique: apologise for the disruption, what's up ? 
<Morasique> ikonia: nothing, i just came to see if he was flooding you when i saw him get dropped for flooding a few minutes ago
<Morasique> he does it all the time, so i figured he probably was
<ikonia> well, all sorted now
<bazhang> for the immediate moment that is :)
<Seeker`> hi njan 
<njan> howdy
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> he claims to own #olpc-help
<bazhang> wonder if the #olpc folks know and approve
<Seeker`> bazhang: tell them
<ikonia> Dratini: hi, what's up ?
<TARIS-4fce> im back
<TARIS-4fce> time to play the game!
<ikonia> can someone just put a ban on this guy for the mean time please
<TARIS-4fce> l,
<TARIS-4fce>  k
<TARIS-4fce> k
<TARIS-4fce> m
<ikonia> !ops 
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<TARIS-4fce> km
<TARIS-4fce> k
<TARIS-4fce> mk
<TARIS-4fce> m
<TARIS-4fce> k
<TARIS-4fce> mk
<TARIS-4fce> f
<bazhang> the game?
<TARIS-4fce> f
<ikonia> fantastic...
<Seeker`> choo choo
<bazhang> \0/
<nalioth> <sigh>  they never listen
<ikonia> Dratini: do you need something ?
<Dratini> No. 
<ikonia> Dratini: ok, if you don't need anything we request you leave the channel so that people with a need for help can be seen to
<Seeker`> MontelEdwards: how can we help you?
<MontelEdwards> Seeker`, Do i have to have help to be in here?
<ikonia> MontelEdwards: check the /topic
<Seeker`> MontelEdwards: We ask that you dont idle in here 
 * MontelEdwards never reads topics on default\
<MontelEdwards> Ok, ill go
<MontelEdwards> I just heard that someone was flooding in here and i wanted to see
<MontelEdwards> bye
<nalioth> the next looky-loo that wanders in, y'all can show them the egress
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-24
<leche> oh,forgot this one
<leche> well.. it seems the problem solved itself
<leche> i wish a nice evening for the #ubuntu ops team
<leche> cya arround :)
<Pici> Oh, I guess I missed all the excitement (:P) 
<Seeker`> yeah, looks that way
<bazhang> he's back
<Pici> Not here he isn't
<bazhang> just PM'ed me
<Pici> bazhang: you may want to follow along in #freenode if you're not already
<bazhang> Pici, I am, and in #olpc-help as well (joined there to help him, and in #olpc)
<bazhang> but got gamed :(
<Flannel> Hi Vantrax, how can we help you today?
<Vantrax> just wanted to appolise for the trouble montel caused
<bazhang> the bot?
<bazhang> deonte iirc
<Vantrax> bot/kid with aspergers
<Vantrax> yeah
<bazhang> thanks! but not much one can do :)
<ubottu> kaddi called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> vorian called the ops in #ubuntuforums (just a test please ignore)
<Pici> ...
<vorian> sorry
<bazhang> whoa double split
<ubottu> persia called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<roxan> Hi, can ubottu join #olenepal
<bazhang> roxan, how may we assist you today
<bazhang> what is #olenpal
<roxan> bazhang: what do you mean by that ?
<roxan> bazhang: does my channel need to be ubuntu-related ?
<bazhang> roxan, is that channel in any way affiliated with Ubuntu?
<roxan> bazhang: I'm afraid not
<bazhang> roxan, not much point in having ubottu in there, then
<roxan> bazhang: hmm ok
<bazhang> roxan, did you want a clone?
<roxan> bazhang: you mean
<bazhang> !botclone | roxan 
<ubottu> roxan: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<roxan> bazhang: is it ditto of ubottu?
<bazhang> roxan, a clone, if that is what you mean by 'ditto'
<roxan> bazhang: yep. I'd want that if that's possible
<bazhang> roxan, follow the links then :)
<roxan> bazhang: I can't find any instruction  on https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<bazhang> roxan, you may have better luck in #ubuntu-bots as my knowledge of ubottu/bothood is severely limited
<roxan> bazhang: ok thanks
<bazhang> roxan, if there is nothing else could you please part the channel?
<roxan> bazhang: ah ok.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (please to be making the espanol go away so people will stop spamming factoids)
<paultag> Pricey, poke
<Vantrax> also bazhang poke re paultags request
<Flannel> I don't see a request, did I miss it? am I just going crazy? or did it happen somewhere else?
<paultag> Flannel, we are all going crazy :P, it was in our local administration channel
<Vantrax> he has something to ask ^.^ and bazhang and pricey have dealt with the issue before >.<
 * nalioth awaits the question.
<Flannel> nalioth: What.............
<Flannel> is your name?
<paultag> Alright
<nalioth> don't make me put on the hobnails, Flannel :P
<Flannel> what...............
<paultag> Well, these last few days, I have had to deal with a whole mess with the UBT -- We had a rouge Padawan ( prospective member )
<Flannel> is your quest?
<nalioth> an unasked question can't be $ACTIONed
<nalioth> paultag: a red jedi?
<paultag> nalioth, :P
<paultag> He got around, got banned banned on ubuntu-woman, and has caused issues in the UBT
<paultag> He evaded a ban about an hour ago
<nalioth> so where are we NOW ?
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/m6ad68801
<paultag> ##beginners-dev is a subteam of #ubuntu-beginners
<paultag> I am fed up. We have rejected him from our group, and all sub groups. It's no longer our issue. Just wanted to notify he evaded ban.
<Flannel> You can +d that
<Flannel> "that" being proxies
<paultag> Flannel, I use web gateways a good bit, though
<Flannel> When you +d his IP, its a realname ban, and proxies all put the IP as the realname, so you can ban his usage of proxies as well.
<Flannel> or, most proxies?  all of the ones I know of?
<paultag> humm.
<Flannel> I'm not sure if that pastebin was a "we banned him, but he's still here" question, or what.
<Flannel> Since, you still haven't asked a question/made a proposal/whatever, so I'm just spitballing here
<paultag> Flannel, no, I am aware of how I set the ban, I am OK at IRC administration -- I set it to his ident'd hostmask -- I am just fed up with dealing with it, I just wanted to make a note that he continues to ban evade
<paultag> Flannel, I don't want it to, but a K-Line is not out of the question. I hate to ask that though.
<paultag> Flannel, like we mentioned, vorian and Pricey know a bit more about this case
<nalioth> Flannel: some proxies do (it's a setting in the config)
<nalioth> paultag: we'll get you sorted
<paultag> nalioth, cheers. Thanks. I'll be online, if anyone needs followup on this
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> Vantrax: can we help you in anything else?
<Vantrax> no, i was just lurking
<Gary> Vantrax: as per the topic, idling in the channel is not desired here
<Vantrax> my appologies
<mneptok> Myrtti: you back in .fi yet?
 * mneptok and liw are having lunch in Helsinki today
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (MexiCum being inappropraite)
<Gary> solved
<Myrtti> mneptok: wont be until 11th of July :-(
<mneptok> Myrtti: so close, yet so far ....
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, ziroday said: ubottu: no, !yahoo is Yahoo has changed there login scheme, see http://tinyurl.com/pidgin-yahoo for more information. To fix it you need to upgrade to 2.5.7, see http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<jussi01> why do I know the nick mrded?
<bazhang> not sure, he is user of -ru though
<Tm_T> mneptok: slap liw for me
<Tm_T> would have said that poke with furry pink pen but you prolly won't have one
<jussi01> Tm_T: cmon... of course mneptok has one of those... :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: well won't after he meets myrtti, as she will take 'em all
<Pici> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> Mamarok: I see wink and pyvnc2swf in the repositories 
<Pici> !info wink
<ubottu> wink (source: wink): Tutorial and Presentation Creating Software. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.1060-6 (jaunty), package size 2924 kB, installed size 8752 kB (Only available for i386)
<Mamarok> hm, didn't see that here, moment
<Mamarok> nope, synaptic doesn't show wink here, let's see what aptitude says
<Mamarok> I get wink -> not a real package from aptitude
<Mamarok> ah, only for i386
<Mamarok> right
<popey> that wiki page desparately needs a rewrite :(
<genii> popey: The TLUG wiki?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<genii> Ah, OK
<ikonia> is there a reason apachelogger is now running a bot called kubotu ?
<ikonia> I knew he run a bot but this is a new one
<Pici> ikonia: I'm not aware of it, let me check my logs though.
<ikonia> I know he runs "a" bot, but I've not seen him use this one before, I'm sure it's nothing but it's nice to be informed
<Pici> hmm.. no mention
<ikonia> it's not done anything bad, but it may be nice to ask him so we have clarification
<Pici> ikonia: let me check one more thing..
<maco> its usually only in #kubuntu-devel, i think
<ikonia> and offtopic
<ikonia> I don't think it's a problem, I'm not complaining just nice to be clear on who has what and why
<Mamarok> Pici: I think he has this one since ages, no?
<Pici> Mamarok: Maybe, but its not listed on our wiki pages for channel bots even.  It would be nice to at least have something that tells us 'these bots are known'
<Myrtti> the general assumption is that all the bots are irc teams
<Myrtti> and equally general assumption is that this channel is about the first contact point, if problems arise
<Pici> Myrtti: I'm not sure what you mean
<Mamarok> well, knowing apachelogger you can just ask him to announce it?
<Pici> Mamarok: I poked the rest of th ircc about it, if they know, then I'll just make a mental note and we can document it somewhere.
<Mamarok> check if he is in #kubuntu-devel
<Pici> Doesnt look to be online
<Mamarok> no, not currently
<Mamarok> well, he is doing civil service currently and is usually online only in the evening or on weekends
<maco> he was hsitter instead of apachelogger yesterday, if that helps any
<ikonia> lukjad007: hello, whats up ?
<Pici> heh, nice quit msg
<ubottu> In ubottu, Nana said: only my vista is starting! not ubuntu!
<Pici> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Pricey> ##beginners-dev is a subteam of #ubuntuforums-beginners?
<pleia2> Pricey: yes s/#ubuntuforums-beginners/#ubuntu-beginners (there is a forward in place)
<Pici> pleia2: Do you know why its ##beginners-dev and not something like #ubuntu-beginners-dev?
<Pricey> there's #ubuntu-beginners?
<pleia2> Pici: no, I haven't a clue why they went with that naming scheme (there is also ##beginners-classroom and ##beginners-launchpad)
<Pici> I remember seeing something about #ubuntuforums-beginners forwarding to #ubuntu-beginners recently
<pleia2> Pricey: yeah, they used to be #ubuntuforums-beginners but the CC suggested they drop forums if they wanted to take the place of the defunct NUN (New Users Network)
<Pricey> ahh
<Pricey> if they're a real ubuntu team they should be using our namespace?
<Pici> s/\?/\./
<pleia2> I agree, I don't think they really knew the rules governing channel names
<Pricey> when they first split, it was to be independent
<stew> they knew enough about channel names to use ## instead of #
<Pricey> i followed to watch
<pleia2> ah, yeah, I don't actually know much about their history :)
<mneptok> Tm_T: i *do* have a furry pink pen, actually.
<mneptok> (given to me by Canonical)
<Tm_T> nooooo
<mneptok> Tm_T: and liw has been slapped. both in Swedish, Finnish, and Karelian dialect
<Tm_T> mneptok: good (:)
<mneptok> the Karelian takes a while. there are many verses.
<Tm_T> and you mean finnish dialect and not the language?
<mneptok> the Karelian dialect of Finnish
<Tm_T> good, I wouldn't forgive me if you knew karelian language even a bit better than I do
<mneptok> i really don't know Finnish.
<Tm_T> you do
<mneptok> but enough to slap, speak of the music of Väinämöinen, slap again ...
<mneptok> "See him there, kernel hacking *slap* This the fine young air-maiden's son *slap* Music-master, now committing *slap* ...."
<mneptok> Karelian slapping takes a lot of time.
 * genii slaps another coffee together
 * Mamarok is off watching a movie now
<Pici> stew: fyi, niTroSoft was asking about credit card cvv numbers in #ubuntu (or at least thats what I thought he was asking)
<stew> Pici: yeah, I'm speaking with him
<Pici> stew: Yeah, I glanced at #freenode and saw, just wanted to give you a heads up
<stew> Pici: yeah, I figure that was what he was wanting, which Is why I was offering to help him
<stew> out
<Pici> :)
<stew> like help him right out of the network completely
<Seeker`> trolltastic
 * Pici feels sorry for #freenode
 * nalioth makes Pici a temporary staff member and runs away . . .
 * Seeker` feels sorry for people that don't have a clue
<nalioth> this gtrans.pl works great (it's an irssi script that calls google translate)
<Pici> neat
<ubottu> In ubottu, cabrey said: !no, trolling is <reply> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the chan
<cabrey> gah I sent an edit here and it got cutoff, the end should be channel
<Flannel> What changed?
<Flannel> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Flannel> Excusing the fact that the factoid needs a grammatical rewrite, what did he propose as a change?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Flannel> oh, the second t in ubottu
<Flannel> !trolling =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Tm_T> awww
<Flannel> !atroll =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Flannel> good, still short enough.
<Flannel> I'll rewrite the whole thing so it isn't one gargantuan runon sentence later
<Seeker`> nalioth: is it possible to get mootbots channel limit lifted?
<uni4dfx> thanks for banning me
<uni4dfx> i know i'm never making a tor server again
<uni4dfx> screw helping people
<nalioth> Seeker`: sure
<uni4dfx> how about someone removes my static ip from the ban list as i've deleted my tor server long ago
<nalioth> uni4dfx: are you in the right channel?
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> it's the ubuntu-ops channel if i'm not mistaken
<nalioth> sorry, it sounded as if this were a #freenode issue
<uni4dfx> right didnt know about that channel
<Seeker`> uni4dfx: anything we can do for you?
<uni4dfx> someone on #freenode already gave me an email address
<Seeker`> Can I ask you not to idle in here please
<uni4dfx> jeez...
<ikonia> if his ip is banned...how is he on the network ? :)
<Seeker`> his static ip is banned
<Seeker`> ]he connecte through a dynamic one
<bazhang> mukycheezreload is now pleasehelpme
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I see it
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-25
<lukjad007> Hi, are there any freenode ops here?
<bazhang> lukjad007, in #freenode
<lukjad007> I see. Okay. Someone mentioned this channel. Thanks :)
<elky_work> bazhang, um, if it's an ubuntu issue, he's only going to get palmed back here in a more irritated state.
<bazhang> elky_work, he asked for *freenode* ops , then made a comment about here and immediately quit
<elky_work> bazhang, becausr all you said was 'in #freenode'. not something like 'we are only ops for ubuntu channels. if it's not ubuntu related then #freenode is your best bet'
<bazhang> <suraj> i m new to this.....whats irc
<Pici> Not everyone knows what IRC is
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> ironic it was said using irc though
<bazhang> want to take a break, but Smis just entered #ubuntu 
<Pici> bazhang: I wouldn't waste your breath in #freenode, its a train wreck without someone there with power to moderate.
<bazhang> Pici, too true. double bot attack
<rww> I would like to point out the /incredibly important/ bug that "* ubottu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses..." is inconsistant with ubottu being female.
<bazhang> balzac was unbanned?
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> ubottu: tell TamCore about away
<Myrtti> that's the second time he's been told
<elky> keep an eye out for bacta, he's trolling #f as we speak
<Mamarok> #f would be? Freenode?
<elky> yes
<elky> just got voiced in #defocus, so now he's trolling there too
<Mamarok> arghs, he really is resistent to learning, isn't he?
<ikonia> okey dokey
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<jussi01> and giggles at all the people talking to the muted bacta in #f
<ikonia> happy to talk to him
<ikonia> he can't respond
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, can someone lift my ban on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<TheFunkbomb> hello?
 * Myrtti looks
<Myrtti> OH BOY
<Myrtti> wrong move
<Myrtti> next?
<elky> TheFunkbomb, depends, are you going to apologise for doing the wrong thing properly yet?
<TheFunkbomb> I did
<elky> no you didn't. you apologised that we got upset. that's not the same thing.
<TheFunkbomb> I said I was sorry that I broke the rules
<elky> and you're sorry why?
<TheFunkbomb> because I broke the rules
<elky> i just want to know you understand why it was wrong.
<elky> not 'because it was against the rules'. i'd prefer the reason why it's against the rules.
<TheFunkbomb> I understand why.
<TheFunkbomb> I think the whole thing is clear to everyone
<elky> i'm still not convinced you understand.
<elky> every time you get asked to say it, you run. that makes me concerned you've learned nothing from this.
<TheFunkbomb> I have other things to do.
<elky> see, there you go. running again.
<TheFunkbomb> I didn't run.  I was explaining why I have to leave sometimes
<elky> then now that you're back, you can explain your understanding.
<TheFunkbomb> I was wrong to ask people to help harass a woman
<TheFunkbomb> happy?
<elky> yes. that's all we were ever after.
<TheFunkbomb> hasn't it been said?  Jesus
<elky> no.
<elky> you always responded with something that either equated 'im sorry you got offended' or 'i have other things to do' 
<elky> the ban is now lifted. it could have been lifted months ago.
<elky> there's no need for you to stay here.
<Tm_T> elky: hrrr, nice fellow that
<elky> absolute charmer
<Myrtti> kinja-sheep: how can we help you? the person you suggested to be banned left #ubuntu already
<kinja-sheep> Myrtti: Ahh.  Nothing then, I guess. :<
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Smiffy pasting nazi symbols in private chat)
<Seveas> <Smiffy> hello?
<Seveas> <Seveas> yes?
<Seveas> <Smiffy> I heard you're a jew, I need some advice from a fellow jew
<Seveas> <Seveas> find a jewish channel.
<Seveas> <Smiffy> what do you do if someone does this?
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Seveas> <Smiffy> ==================
<Pici> Seveas: we believe  you
<Seveas> <Smiffy> Like do you cry?
<Seveas> with the === signs colored to display a swastika
<Seveas> just wanted to clarify what the person did
<bazhang> ugh
<elky> just the text would have sufficed
<elky> or a pastebin
<Gary> think I scared smiffy by asking what he was doing in pm
<jussi01> Gary: you scare everyone... :P
<Gary> true
<Pici> I could have sworn that we had a factoid abuse factoid other that !msgthebot
<bazhang> botabuse ?
<Pici> bazhang: I mean for people who blindly throw factoids at people without actually paying attention to what they're asking.
<bazhang> Pici, maybe need a new one
<bazhang> something with sebsebseb in it
<Myrtti> what's his point now?
<Pici> Hm?
<Myrtti> /last TheFunkbomb
<Pici> Myrtti: here?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> -offtopic
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> hrm
<ikonia> I just saw it too
<Pici> I'm not sure if that was a server re-linking or a real mass join
<Pici> I guess we'll see
<ikonia> it looked like a irc server rjoining
<ikonia> re
<Seeker`> nickspeeen ?
<nickspeeen> Seeker`!
<Pici> speeeeeen
<Seeker`> speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> Someone who claims to know what their doing with root, but also doesnt know the command to set the password o.O
<Pici> Neat, this gtrans plugin actually worked.
 * Pici thanks nal-ioth for suggesting it
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> Pici: whats wrong?
<Pici> Seeker`: Just annoyed at some people
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> :(
<ikonia> it's all good Pici, have a moment to yourself
<Seeker`> bigzed: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> bigzed: please don't idle in here
<Tm_T> Seeker`: hmm, banforward, I presume?
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> I did it
<Tm_T> aye, his host revealed it, kinda
<ikonia> bigzed: hi there
<ikonia> needs removing from #xubuntu also 
<ikonia> bigzed: hello I know your at your keyboard as your joining different channels
<ikonia> bigzed: if you chose not to respond we are unable to discuss you being banned from the #ubuntu channel
<Pici> ikonia: I agree that the host is not good, but we haven't historically banned for things like this. 
<Myrtti> haven't we...
<Pici> Myrtti: Have we?
<Myrtti> why would hostname part of the host be any different from ident or nick?
<Myrtti> of course we have
<Pici> I can imaginine nal saying something about it.
<Myrtti> choo him to #freenode to get a cloak...?
<Pici> Myrtti: Then why don't we have that in our bans. We have *fuck*!*@* and *!*fuck*@*
<ikonia> BT shows a ton of hosts with abuse
 * Pici wonders what Kanappa is on about it #u
 * Pici is also going home
<ikonia> fed up with it - if the channel is "that bad" - leave
<Mamarok> bigzed: don't idle here, please
<ikonia> I'll change the forward to a ban
<ikonia> actually - I won't
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Kanappa)
<Flannel> Er, what's with people being standoffish today?
<ikonia> Flannel what do you mean ?
<Flannel> someone repeated their question four times in three minutes, got the !repeat factoid, and then proceeded to !botabuse the factoider.
<ikonia> does seem to be a funny few days
<ikonia> @mark knappa #ubuntu total timewaster claims to be the maintainer on 30 ubuntu packages and has been monitoring me for 10 years and other such random nonsense
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Kanappa
<Flannel> (fixed in BT)
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh thank you
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> this is worse than release
<ikonia> I've just warned grant-a about referncing autistic kids as swine flu carriers
<ikonia> these regular issue users need to be put on final warnings in my opinion as it's clear they just waste time/space
<Flannel> Howdy adamb_
<adamb_> hi
<adamb_> unban me pls
<adamb_> =)
<Flannel> adamb_: What reason do I have to do so?
<adamb_> i wont tell you to shut up again
<adamb_> and keep on topic
<adamb_> =)
<ikonia> ok so this conversation ends
<adamb_> eh?
<ikonia> if you can't speak to people who are trying to resolve your queries politley the conversation ends
<ikonia> Flannel: apologies for stepping on your toes, 
<Flannel> ikonia: Oh, none needed.
<ikonia> adamb_: please leave the channel and come back when you can talk to people without being rude
<adamb_> What? I told him the reasoning of why he should unban me. I have no clue what you are talking about.
<ikonia> "shut up"
<adamb_> i told him what I did and that I wouldn't do it again.
<ikonia> that's not a reason to unban you - that's you just being rude
<adamb_> Did you read something incorrectly?
<ikonia> adamb_: scroll up and re-read the conversation. You did not say you wouldn't do anything again - you just said "shut up" and "stay on topic" 
<ikonia> oh wait - I see what you're saying 
<ikonia> you want say "shut up" again
<ikonia> won't
<ikonia> not "I won't tell you again to shut up"
<ikonia> my apologies
<ikonia> Flannel: again - my apologies to you too
<adamb_> Ahhh im confused.
<Flannel> ikonia: No worries.
<Flannel> adamb_: Do you understand how being offtopic is disruptive to the channel/
<adamb_> Yes I understand, I dont agree with making a statement like I did was off topic but I understand.
<ikonia> @mark kanappa #ubuntu appears to be vertix
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> adamb_: Why don't you think such a statement is offtopic?
<adamb_> correction, i know it was off topic, but it was just a statement of someone passing away, i dont agree with that being a "violation" but i dont make rules..
<adamb_> I will follow them though, i understand why they are in place
<Flannel> adamb_: There are 1500 people in #ubuntu, we don't need headline news.
<Flannel> There are plenty of other avenues, and even channels, that you can do to discuss such things.  #ubuntu is strictly support, because if it wasn't, it would be unusable.
<adamb_> i understand =)
<Flannel> Alright, just so that we won't run into future problems, please read over the IRC guidelines before I remove the forward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adamb_> ok I have read, will keep that bookmarked
<Flannel> Sounds good.
<Flannel> Forward's removed.  Please rejoin #ubuntu to verify
<adamb_> TY!
<RichiH> michael jackson died some minutes ago. expect trollfests
<ikonia> on it already 
<Flannel> I'm still not sure he's dead, but yeah, thanks.
<bazhang> him and Farrah
<ikonia> day 1 announces has no cash, day 2 annoucnes $people are suing him for $$$$$$$$$$$$ day 3 he's dead
<Flannel> Day 4: He's not dead, egg on plenty of news agencies faces for buying into twidiots
<RichiH> http://www.cinemablend.com/celebrity/Michael-Jackson-Dead-At-50-Confirmed-18342.html
<RichiH> Flannel: 
<Flannel> right, they're citing TMZ
<Seeker`> BBC have just reported that he has died
<ikonia> good enough for me
<Seeker`> ditto
<Seeker`> not as good as netcraft, but good enough
<Flannel> When I see a real story on it, I'll believe it.  Until then, I have no opinion, since everyone's just being sensational and jumping on the bandwagon.
<ikonia> BBC's normally quiet solid
<Flannel> LA Times said "He died" in the headline, and then the actual article said that they confirmed from the officials at the hospital that his heart had stopped, and he wasn't breathing when he was in the ambulance, and that someone saw a family member rush out of the room in tears.
<Flannel> Not *exactly* the same as someone confirming his death.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> the wording is clever
<Seeker`> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8119993.stm
<Seeker`> Flannel: good enough for you?
<Flannel> "Reports say"
<Flannel> that's the only credence that article has, ... so, no.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-26
<Flannel> This is all a gigantic circular reference at this point
<Seeker`> "He was rushed by ambulance to a local medical centre, but his death was announced shortly afterwards."
<Flannel> Like that wikipedia vandalism/self citation thing.
<ikonia> well, bed time, the news has "drained" me ;)
<Flannel> Heck, that title is even suspect: "Singer Michael Jackson 'is dead'"
<Flannel> Why would you quote that if you had accurate reports?
<Seeker`> BBC does that for all of their articles
<ikonia> 23:59 -!- Kanappa [n=Kanappa@h49n1fls32o823.telia.com] has quit [K-lined]
<ikonia> fyi: I'll remove the ban
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Cornmuffin is Grenfell Traveler4
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mc44> hello lovely operator friends!
<Flannel> mc44: He was warned, I'm keeping an eye on him
<bazhang> hi!
<mc44> <CornMuffin> eat shit and die like jackson k
<Flannel> Er
<mc44> he just pm'd me
<Flannel> When did he say that?
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> mc44: Let us know if there's additional hostilities, thanks.
<mc44> I won't be replying, so hopefully not ;p
<Flannel> Right, we all hope not, but who knows.
<mc44> It's ok, he'll probably not do anything for a few days until he gets banned again, for the 13th time
<mc44> fun times!
<tomaw> do we know what's doing that?
<Flannel> Doing what?
<tomaw> someone is dcc exploiting people in channels
<tomaw> although he seems to have stopped
<Flannel> ubottu: tell SeaPhor about away
<bazhang> trolling in #k (joshua__)
<ubottu> In #launchpad, thewrath said: ! for mod lines is something partaiing to diffstat only
<Pici> I need to go relax, so I cannot watch #ubuntu now
<tritium> Good evening.
<Pici> We'll see ;)
<Pici> goodnight
<tritium> Good night, Pici.
<tritium> Hi, Flannel.
<Flannel> Howdy tritium
<tritium> I flew through San Diego yesterday.
<Flannel> connection at SAN? that's odd.
<tritium> Yeah, no direct flights from ABQ to San Jose.  San Diego is one of the connections.
<Flannel> Go figure.  What are you doing in SJ?
<tritium> Business trip.
<Flannel> OSCON and stuff aren't for a few weeks
<Flannel> Ah
<tritium> We need more ops for #ubuntu-us.
<bazhang> whoa he was trolling there too?
<tritium> yes
<elky_work> been much celeb death trolling?
<bazhang> minor, really
<Tm_T> only one I have sen
<Flannel> Howdy boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> hi Flannel
<jussi01> penisland... grant-a grow up... :/
<Flannel> Sometimes I think we ought to have a "no talking for the sake of hearing yourself talk" clause.
<Flannel> And that it'd solve a lot of our problems
<jussi01> Flannel: haha
<Flannel> Is Thursday night "lets be difficult because we can" night?
<Myrtti> GUYS, can you take that discussion elsewhere? Flannel, ikonia?
<ikonia> it's about to
<topyli> Myrtti: nice touch
<Flannel> Unfortunately, we can't !opsnack, since ubottu isn't +v
<Flannel> eh, I suppose that can be fixed, but so much hassle.
<Flannel> Hi ebel, how can we help you today?
<ebel> I thought this might be for website ops.
<ebel> Our (http://www.ubuntu-ie.org) website is down this morning.
 * ebel was trying #ubuntu-loco, #ubuntu-ops :P
<Flannel> Oh, hmm, I don't know where you'd go.  Try #ubuntu-locoteams
<Flannel> and they'll likely know where to direct you
<ebel> yeah think I'm making progress, thanks :)
<jussi01> bollocks
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> oh.
<bazhang> who was the user who came in daily and said, 'another day, another epic Ubuntu fail'
<Flannel> Referring to -bugs?
<Flannel> Oh, no.
<bazhang> #ubuntu Flannel 
<bazhang> joop12 seems to have replaced him, or is him
<Flannel> Oh, he's in -bugs too
<Flannel> !away > faildog 
<Myrtti> epic fail as a phrase isn't that uncommon
<bazhang> Lim-somethine
<bazhang> sure it's not, but entering that way was his signature
<bazhang> Limcore
<Flannel> I doubt its the same person
<jussi01> meh
<jussi01> who cares, if its a problem, we will deal with it, enough of the conspiracy theories...
<jussi01> did I mention I hate ati?
<bazhang> not a conspiracy theory, just pointing out his comments
<jussi01> nah, you were suggesting that he was limcore, a known troll, that is the theory. lets stick to facts...
<bazhang> pointing out the similarity, but whatever.
<dikdik> sad news guys
<dikdik> i learned today that the King of Pop has passed away :(
<Myrtti> sad news, you're banned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> and if you were to enter that channel, that topic would be offtopic there
<dikdik> where were you, myrtti, when you heard the terrible news?
<Myrtti> dikdik: none of your business.
<dikdik> did you see it on one of the screens in times square?
<dikdik> were you standing on top of the eiffel tower with your lover?
<Myrtti> dikdik: this is not a social channel
<dikdik> perhaps you were relaxing on the beach, on a perfect summer day, when a loved one's tearful phone call conveyed the tragic news.
<Myrtti> dikdik: go away
<elky> seriously not in the mood for those morons.
<elky> trolls with naughty idents.
<ikonia> it's been a week of jerks to be honest
<Mamarok> indeed
<Flannel> On the flip side, we've had some good people as well.
<ikonia> Flannel: yeah a few good ondes
<ikonia> ones
<bazhang> whoa an automatix request
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, whatEverAgain said: ubottu: the link is useless, its broken
<Pici> I feel like setting up a trigger to autoban on lmgtfy links
<Tm_T> do it, but don't blame me then (;)
<Myrtti> Pici: you have my 100% support
<bazhang> please do it.
<Pici> I'll put it on hilight for now
<bazhang> that drives me nuts
<Pici> ugh, I just setup my hilight and a bunch of non-ubuntu channel windows have already hilighted me
<ikonia> drubin: hi there
<drubin> hi ikonia 
<ikonia> what's up ?
<drubin> ikonia: Nothing just yet.
<Myrtti> but....?
<drubin> Is it ok to idle encase. 
<ikonia> in case of what ?
<drubin> Ok enough is enough
<drubin> just getting logs.
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> logs of what?
<Pici> I'm confused.
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<drubin> wait.... is this the right channel to report abuse in an offical ubuntu channel
<ikonia> drubin: sure yes
<drubin> ikonia: Can you please please review #ubuntu-za
<drubin> our opers are at work/afk
<ikonia> ahhhh, #ubuntu-za is out of our control
<ikonia> unless the CC / freenode staff can help
<drubin> and chmj has been utterly disrespectful Vhata, a very helpful active memeber of our loco
<drubin> not sure if is their place wither, unless swearing violate that
<ikonia> no freenode or CC entries
<drubin> ikonia: So what exactly is this channel for? Sorry little bit confused
<ikonia> I've joined the channel, but without the operators being available there is no much we can do 
<ikonia> drubin: this is for the ubuntu main channels, no loco 
<drubin> ikonia: Thanks you don't have to join, if there isn't any thing you can/should do. I will wait to Highvoltage gets back from work...
<ikonia> normally the loco guys hang out in #ubuntu-irc but yes, you'll need to catch the two operators for that channel
<ikonia> drubin: if you join #ubuntu-irc rather than here you should catch them
<drubin> ikonia: They are in there but afk :) 
<Pici> ikonia: Chances are if the ops are not active in the channel in question, they aren't going to be in -irc either.
<drubin> yip
<ikonia> Pici: true, but it's the proper place to contact them
<drubin> still so confused the difference between #ubuntu-irc and -ops
 * drubin leaves
<Pici> drubin: #ubuntu-za does not have the Ubuntu IRC Council or freenode staff on its access list. I'm not going to suggest that we takeover the channel just to deal with this issue.
<Pici> arg
<ikonia> the guy in question was a pain
<ikonia> and a signed up "ubuntero" person
<ikonia> which hes just blatently ignored
<Pici> boy, this svine person is a trip
<Pici> this guy is convinced that I need to say sorry to him because he didn't read the rules or pay attention to the requests to ask his question elsewhere which caused me to mute him.
<Pici> for reference, in case he comes by: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204356/
<jpds> How odd.
<Myrtti> fun
<jpds>  /wii svine => ircname : Lamer
<elky> how appropriate
<elky> i like it when they name themselves aptly.
<Guest21805> hello
<Guest21805> I was asking about ubuntu and Pici kicked me
<Guest21805> it is correct?
<elky> was that svine?
<Pici> Yes
<Guest21805> hello
<Guest21805> why Pici baned me?
<elky> for good reason, from what i saw.
<Guest21805> no
<Guest21805> I was talking with people
<Guest21805> they wanted to answer me
<Guest21805> I think Pici is has some problem with me
<Guest21805> he can ignore me
<elky> he spent almost an hour in PM with you explaining his resoning.
<Guest21805> no
<Guest21805> he dont want explain it
<Guest21805> he was rude to me
<Guest21805> because I am not from USA
<elky> he certainly didn't call you bin laden.
<Guest21805> I didnt
<jpds> And you were rude back.
<Guest21805> it is fairplay
<Guest21805> he can ignore me
<Guest21805> it is our two people
<Guest21805> I had reason for that
<Guest21805> he was stupid to me
<Guest21805> I just wanted ask something
<Guest21805> and he muted me
<Guest21805> for nothing
<elky> Guest21805, he did ignore you. he put you on full-channel ignore. they're also known as bans.
<jpds> Guest21805: Because you were asking in the wrong channel.
<Guest21805> he cant do that
<elky> Guest21805, he can.
<Guest21805> it is not democratical
<elky> nor is the judicial system in any country i know of.
<Guest21805> this behaviour is like Fidel Castros behaviour
<jpds> Guest21805: IRC is not democratic.
<Guest21805> no
<Guest21805> it is ilegal
<elky> it'd really suck to have to hold a referendum on every single case.
<Guest21805> I have human rights
<elky> and i've read the geneva convention. irc is not listed.
<Guest21805> he can blocke comunications beetween me and other people
<Guest21805> just between him and me
<Guest21805> thats correct dont you think?
<elky> i think he was correct in doing so, yes.
<Guest21805> I wrote him private
<jpds> We saw.
<Guest21805> no wasnt
<Guest21805> what are you saw?
<elky> i saw you calling him Bin Laden.
<Guest21805> and?
<jpds> And God for some reason.
<Guest21805> it was private
<Guest21805> because I has reasoen
<Guest21805> reason
<Guest21805> big reason
<elky> Guest21805, he's not forbidden from saying 'this guy called me bin laden'
<Guest21805> and he can?
<Guest21805> why?
<jpds> Yes, he can.
<elky> he can say that. and he did.
<Guest21805> say
<jpds> He has the freedom of speech :)
<Guest21805> me too
<Guest21805> why me not?
<Guest21805> you dont understand me
<jpds> Wrong place, the place to ask IRC questions is #freenode.
<jpds> #ubuntu is purely for Ubuntu support only.
<elky> Guest21805, yes, and there's plenty of internet for you to free your speech in. we have the freedom to decide your speech is not for our channels, but we wont stop you saying it elsewhere.
<Guest21805> I didnt say it
<elky> Guest21805, whatever you say in PM to me i will share. this is your only warning.
<Guest21805> because you are not democratical
<jpds> Yes.
<Guest21805> yes not
<Guest21805> you are nationalists
<Guest21805> :-(
<Guest21805> hello
<Guest21805> why you kicked me
<Guest21805> for saying the true?
<elky> because you're not listening to us
<Guest21805> and?
<Guest21805> you are not God
<Guest21805> you are human like me
<jpds> We didn't say we were.
<Ursinha> hey jpds :)
<Pici> To be fair, I dont think that #freenode is going to be any more democratic with him.
<jpds> Hello there Ursinha! :)
<elky> Pici, to be fair, i dont care.
<genii> I'm almost tempted now to visit there and see how democratic they are with him/her
<Pici> elky: agreed.
<jpds> Ursinha: /join #ubuntu-irc
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu (SAMER)
<Pici> er
<Pici> no I didn't.
<genii> Weird
<Pici> 13:16:08 <?mdm> Guest21805, was asking to kick you from the channel.  I told him you were an op and that no other op would do that.  I dont know what he wants or why, but apparently he is randomly messing people in channel trying to get them to do what he wants
<nhandler> We might have an issue with wvdial in #ubuntu-motu.
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Pici> Sorry for not replying, but I've been watching.
<ikonia> no need for apologies
<ikonia> you're on it - it's cool
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !yahoo is At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Pici> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !yahoo is At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.Also see : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pidgin/+bug/389322
<ikonia> don't put the bug in
<ikonia> it links to all sorts of PPA fun
<Pici> fyi. sun-flower in #freenode is the same as Guest21805 and svine. I really think that we shouldn't get involved though, he said he was banned from gentoo-chat and debian as well.
<Pici> Pricey: ^
<Pricey> I haven't looked it upt yet.
<Pici> Pricey: I figured, just wanted to let you know that there was scrollback here to read.
<Pici> I'm also going afk for a bit, so hopefully I won't be needed.
<Pricey> @btlogin
<ikonia> Pici: laters 
<Pricey> If someone can't change their nick, it means they're in a channel they can't send to most likely... going on the error svine originally reported.
<Pricey> I do not see any reference to Ubuntu in this guy's ramblings?
<Myrtti> Pricey: that's the thing. He rambled about non-Ubuntu issues in #ubuntu?
<Pricey> We've had 3 ircc'ers weigh in on this.. he's not wasting any more of our time.
<Pricey> I read logs.
<Pricey> 20:37:38 [sun-flower(i=Lamercz@chello085216208215.chello.sk )] I think unix is good OS
<Pricey> 20:38:03 [sun-flower(i=Lamercz@chello085216208215.chello.sk )] but you are doing everyone against people who want to use unix
<Mamarok> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Mamarok> there is an error in that factoid link, they tell people to remove ubuntu-desktop to remove Gnome... that will never work, as it is a meta-package
<Pricey> Tis a wiki.
<Mamarok> yes, I know, but the instructions in this wiki are partly wrong, so
<christel> elky: you nationalist you :(
<tsimpson> Mamarok: aptitude will remove the packages
<tsimpson> also: "That should show a large list of package to remove, just press y and enter to continue. If that doesn't remove all the Gnome packages then proceed to the manual removal section."
<Mamarok> hm, I always thought that metapackages can be removed safely
<tsimpson> with apt-get, yep
<tsimpson> aptitude will remove unused packages
<Mamarok> hm, I always thought aptitude to be safer than apt-get...
<tsimpson> depends what you mean by "safer"
<tsimpson> they are just different frontends to dpkg
<Mamarok> well, I know it's a frontend of dpkg
<Mamarok> but apt-get remove metapackage only removes the package, so it doesn't make sense to have different behaviour there, to me
<tsimpson> basically aptitude will remove unused packages immediately, apt-get requires the autoremove command to do it
<tsimpson> though it's probably configurable
<Mamarok> hm, learned something new today :)
<Mamarok> tsimpson: thx :)
<tsimpson> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-27
<reel> ok im talking to this poor girl sun-flower atm, she really seems like a sweet heart, why you guys gotta ban for emo reasons man
<reel> you should know better
<Seeker`> reel: anything we can help you with?
<Pricey> reel: I've discussed this with them for over an hour.
<Pici> I too spent a separate hour with them
<mneptok> i have the latest CD by Emo Reasons
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kjell said: ubottu: The problem is that a lot people write and maybe somebody had answer while you alt tab
<MenZa> Question. #ubuntu-offtopic - the link. Is that within the rules of -ot?
 * genii sips
<genii> nekostar in #u is giving some dodgy advice
<genii> On checking scroll most of it seems "ok" ... but I came in when he was recommending some user use sudo su -  for instance...
<genii> MenZa: No one seems to currently have an answer to your question. Please don't idle here in thechannel
<ikonia> MenZa: what link are you refering to ?
<elky> ikonia, my scrollback shows some trolly kind of link of a deformed fake plastic MJ head alleging to be autopsy photos
<ikonia> for some reason last nights logs have all but gone 
<ikonia> I wonder if irssi had a bender last night while sleeping
<elky> probably
<elky> either way it was wrong, but i wasnt even awake for another 3 hours
<elky> MenZa, was there something else you needed from us?
<phix> hey
<phix> can i come in now?
<phix> sir?
<phix>  / madam
<phix> <3
<Tm_T> pfffft
<Tm_T> Crissi: you can speak in #kubuntu now, just remember to behave there
<Tm_T> you can go now
<Tm_T> Crissi: if there's no other issues to talk here (see topic) then please leave
<Mamarok> phix: do you need something?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: this will go nowhere anyway, he/she doesn't listen to the support, the installation is totally borked, half 4.2.2, half 4.2.90, no good
<Mamarok> I wonder how this even happened
<Tm_T> 1441.59 < Crissi> i'm using kde since 1.0 beta1
<Mamarok> right...
<Tm_T> perhaps that's the reason?
<Mamarok> phix: please do not idle here
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thx :)
<Mamarok> seems to be a new sport, idling
<ubottu> In ubottu, Thingymebob said: !impossible is When a distinguished but elderly scientist states that something is possible, he is almost certainly right. When he states that something is impossible, he is very probably wrong.
<MenZa> elky→ No, I went offline. I pardon my idling.
<ubottu> In ubottu, yoga said: What is a bot?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<RED300> hello
<Flannel> Hi RED300, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> RED300: I'd prefer it if you kept the conversation in this channel
<RED300> hhello
<RED300> hello
<Flannel> Hi RED300
<RED300> mgs
<Flannel> RED300: I'd prefer it if you kept the conversation in this channel
<RED300> ok can you un ban me
<RED300> plz
<RED300> plz
<RED300> zplz
<Flannel> RED300: Do you understand why you were removed from #ubuntu?
<RED300> yes rushing
<RED300> them i thick
<Flannel> what do you mean rushing?
<RED300> go faster you are to slow
<RED300> like that
<Myrtti> that sentence makes a limited amount of sense
<Flannel> Well, from what I can tell that may have been a factor,
<Flannel> but, really, you were just being offtopic in #ubuntu
<RED300> ohhhhhh
<Flannel> and then a little bit of flooding, which I suppose is your rushing.
<RED300> ooooohhh sorry
<RED300> forgive me
<Flannel> RED300: do you understand what #ubuntu is for?
<RED300> plz unban me
<RED300> yes to help people
<Flannel> Right, it's for technical support.  We have other channels if you're looking to chat.
<Flannel> RED300: Or looking for help on other, non-ubuntu, issues, for the sake of completeness.
<Flannel> RED300: In the future, don't repeat the same thing over and over, since no one likes that.  This isn't a chat in a game or something.
<Flannel> (that's in addition to remaining on topic)
<Flannel> RED300: Think you can handle that?
<RED300> yes
<Flannel> RED300: alright, just so we won't have any future issues, please take the time to read over our IRC guidelines, and let me know when you're done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RED300> ok done
<Flannel> RED300: alright, I believe I've removed the ban.  Please join #ubuntu to verify, and if there's nothing else we can do for you in here today, please part this channel.  Thanks.
<RED300> ok
<Flannel> bazhang: Did he say something in a query to you when you banned him or something?  All the BT shows is that he was removed, came back half an hour later and was removed/banned again (but doesn't show him saying anything)
<Flannel> Weeeee
<RED300> hello
<tritium> !lgin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lgin
<tritium> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<tritium> heh, oops
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<bazhang> Flannel, yes. he is letaris / Franklin-x4ce (late of asking for xfce on his sugar labtop) ban evading; this time asking for Ubuntu on his olpc labtop, and then given instructions, launching into the same offtopic, flooding 
<bazhang> I /msg'd him meanwhile, and he admitted it was him ban-evading (ie being franklin, etc.) at which time I asked him to leave #ubuntu 
<Flannel> bazhang: Alright.  In the future please mention these things in the BT, since it would've been nice to have known earlier
<Flannel> He's already banned again in #u
<bazhang> Flannel, it was the tail end of a *very* long day, and had not got around to it.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-28
<bazhang> Flannel, added to his latest ban as Red300 (comment in BT)
<Myrtti> I'm probably going to go to bed soon, someone might want to keep an eye on / continue with kiah, who has gos and insists that (s)he's entitled to support at #ubuntu
<Seeker`> gos?
<bazhang> aka 'Google OS'
<Pici> I thought it was the os that walmart or similar was selling on some computers
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> Good OS company releases gOS, which includes google gadgets
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> stew: around?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205482/
 * zhxk pleads someone remove me from the ban list to #ubuntu
<Gary> are all those btcentralplus.com ones due to one person?
<Flannel> No, its for his ident, because he's ban dodged based on IP a few times
<Flannel> at least, according to BT
<Myrtti> Gary: lines 135-140?
<Flannel> Oh, sorry
<Gary> yes.
<Gary> also, zhxk has been refered here, twice
<elky> someone want to remind me what zhxk did?
<ubottu> madl called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <zhxk> how can evade bans?
<Mamarok> nice...
<bazhang> in #freenode (and being so advised how-to)
<Myrtti> bazhang: why don't you tell him to join here and discuss his bans then?
<Myrtti> -->
<bazhang> Myrtti, he has been asked to come here, did so, then departed
<Mamarok> yes, seen that
<bazhang> <bazhang> zhxk, come to #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban
<bazhang> <zhxk> no
<Kool-Aid> bazhang, why were you banned?
<bazhang> Kool-Aid, I was not. 
<bazhang> Kool-Aid, anything else to discuss?
<Kool-Aid> bazhang, sure
<Mamarok> comawhite: can we help you?
<Kool-Aid> bazhang, what is your opinion on the Iran situation?
<bazhang> Kool-Aid, this is not a social channel
<comawhite> Mamarok: oops my bad
<comawhite> sorry
<Kool-Aid> bazhang, you asked
<comawhite> joined wrong channel
<bazhang> Kool-Aid, please read the /topic
<Kool-Aid> bazhang, once again, you asked
<bazhang> Kool-Aid, please don't idle here, as this for issues relating to #ubuntu channels
<Kool-Aid> Oh, I didn't know
<Kool-Aid> Okay
<Kool-Aid> You should have said that in the first place
<Mamarok> as if we didn't tell him...
<bazhang> weird
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, microcai said: !CFS is 非常公平调度器
<bazhang> hehe
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-cn, microcai said: !microcai is microcai
 * elky hands bazhang the demagnetizing spray.
<ikonia> afternoon
<bazhang> hi ikonia 
<ikonia> howdy 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, crashanddie said: !no, repeat is Please refrain from repeating the same statement or question over and over. If nobody answered your question immediately, it may simply be nobody knows the answer. Why not search https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/ while waiting?
<Mamarok> arghs, we have problems with the Ubuntu servers again as it seems, Launchpad is not reachable most of the time, ditto for the wiki...
<ikonia> really, I'm on it fine
<ikonia> I wonder if I'm cached
<Mamarok> I can't reach Launchpad right now
<ikonia> nope, launchpad seems good
<ikonia> (for me) 
<Mamarok> nope, still off line for me, message "please try again"
<Mamarok> maybe heavy maintainance, they usually do this on Sudays
<Mamarok> Sundays*
<ikonia> Mamarok: how odd
<ikonia> wonder why I am still seeing it
<bazhang> wiki forums and launchpad are no go for me, only help.ubuntu.com works
<bazhang> also p.u.c is down
<Mamarok> ikonia: well, we have had quite some problems in the last 24 hours with part of the KDE servers too, and identi.ca was down too at some time, and funny all this is based in London...
<Mamarok> could be backbone problems?
<ikonia> bazhang: p u c?
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Mamarok: I have direct connection to UK london backbone - so that could explain it
<Mamarok> bazhang: archive.ubuntu.com just worked right now
<bazhang> Mamarok, all is not lost then :)
<Mamarok> and the kde servers are up again too
<Mamarok> ikonia: yeah, I read yesterday there were DNS problems in London
<ikonia> really, I didn't get any of that
<Mamarok> ikonia: can't remember where, I read so many stuff in a day, could have been on twitter
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, repeat is Please don't repeat your question quickly, it may be that nobody knows how to help you. People here are volunteers; your attitude should reflect that. While you wait, you can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org for a solution.
<Flannel> We get any Billy Mays trolls yet?
<Flannel> Ah, only a minimal amount, good.
<Flannel> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DJones> Can somebody have a look in on #ubuntu Superninja's comments/trolling, plus there's been a suggestion of rm -f etc by  Hasbro to Superninja
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (Superninja)
<Myrtti> hello zenwhen
<Myrtti> how may we help you?
<zenwhen> Oh I still have this on my auto join. I used to be a big wheel down at the old ubuntu IRC factory.
<zenwhen> good day to you
 * Myrtti digs into her memory
<Myrtti> I wonder how long time ago that was...
<ikonia> don't recognise the name
<ikonia> Troy Mcferron
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> https://twitter.com/zenwhen
<ikonia> zenwhen rings a slight bell, but real name doesn'
<ikonia> doesn't
<Pricey>   ikonia ubuntuforums op
<Pricey>  /mod
<Pricey> he's fine to stay
<Pricey> or disappear
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> didn't say he should go
<ikonia> I just know the nick but can't place the name
<ikonia> so he's on ubuntu forumns, I don't know if that's where I recognise the name from 
<Ampelbein> hi there. in #ubuntu-bugs we apparently have 2 log-bots, locobot_2 and ubuntulog. I think the locobot one is wrong there, as #ubuntu-bugs is not a loco-channel.
<Ampelbein> ok, noone here apparently, will leave now. cu
<nalioth> "he's fine to stay" if he's identified 
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-28
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (channel being spammed)
<LjL> please, review the behavior of LoRez vs sebsebseb calling the ops. i don't think that was appropriate.
<IdleOne> LjL: agreed
<IdleOne> but in his defense I can see how he made the mistake
<LjL> it wasn't a mistake, judging from the discussion that followed
<Flannel> Who?
<LjL> LoRez.
<IdleOne> lorez jumped on sebsebseb for calling ops
<IdleOne> he was a little rude about it
<IdleOne> but the flooder was also using the !ops trigger
<Flannel> IdleOne: You going to talk to LoRez?
<IdleOne> if you like I can
<ubottu> nubnessinna called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/67 ` nubnessinna soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin coolman dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biu
<ubottu> nubnessinna called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/45 ` linux_is_my_hero prymal_ roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masterof
<ubottu> nubnessinna called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/97 ` paranoid_ndroid Barnabas zhenbeiju coz_ mloven nick125 Daekdroom creepy_ballerina FrozenFire Sky[x] xippo dfoolz larsivi AlHafoudh DavidLevin Guest19718 _jesse_ tul_ friTTe| seidos hayanbom brainproxy histo Webu Leif pw-toxic_ hiexpo jmknsd bkadoctaj mede Hering Cynthia Slart oblu mmagee shaqfu emergion saulod2 b2p1mp Out`Of`Control Bebeoix[] MArceLL roentgen delinquentme patriick mtx_in
<ubottu> nubnessinna called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/60 ` dbooth fr1sco MetalWolf sysdoc Vantrax ggeecko smerz croppa rrva Dulak DNSmith NitzchONot cappicard m00se crazed_ aganice ExcruciationX bodom dirk__ onlydesi anjtheodd tigrang defjux21 wad psuasti_ Black_Phantom goose trifolio6 cyb3r3li0g teddymills Rothos Propel Hardekyn Kirovski LostInMyHead sweetpi mawst awolfson alan Guest7665 hoeq BLZbubba Claudinux tabasko_ gigasoft Psi-Jack Xecute
<ubottu> nubnessinna called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/89 ` slavSan Chewtoy foolguy tanjir RPG-Master freite ennui VanDyke_ GRUBaDubDub scunizi_ Deevz Espen-_- shro0ms ede GhostFreeman paddy__ bradley gruntle666 kandinski m1r Kurogane wash b1shop pizzledizzle n0sq icehawk78 tyler__ samiz {n8} alpharesearch danishman crankharder AaronM gormux icedtea LeeJunFan falafell bgome004 kiamo xlEnriquelx Faithful Sum_Wun FunnyLookinHat corpsegrindr IamReck
<LjL> also perhaps i might suggest setting +r for a while?
<ubottu> constantinaMAD called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/0 ` constantinaMAD soadkombucha blue^ crouchingpenguin dbreddy izmaelis methyl bbigras yoyoned zruty Kyngd0m naturegodtm amateur_hour jwulf dd2284 Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash ActionParsnip Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips arvind_khadri Maletor dagon eharrington ascheel m0biusgi
<ubottu> constantinaMAD called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/43 ` roved2101 jMyles t0rc shubbar FiReSTaRT XP1 QUE Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 lajjr easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_
<ubottu> smerz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Howdy vect, what can we do for you today?
<ubottu> anemitlence called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/82 ` anemitlence Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour jwulf Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughg
<LjL> please
<LjL> can we have +r?
<Beyecixramd> hey guys
<ubottu> diemoimmelf called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/40 ` diemoimmelf ede Hardekyn1 dasu freedom hughhalf rerushg tul_ Shadowsong l34k |_ocke Kakinho soadkombucha blue^ methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot glib tepidpond Redcl0ud skunkworks_ Marine_ aretrfre34 Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LogicalDash Fezzler LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel m0biusgirl SirDinosaur FullFlannelJacke roughgea
<ubottu> diemoimmelf called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/65 ` Barridus Abhishek_SIngh APJ Bass10 easter_egg zilla Beyecixramd darksifer lint soreau Osagasu BrownR dominicdinada cwraig Terryk Typos_King cyphase aplund desti SlidingHorn Richiie hrhnick codebrainz owen1 k5673 ceeck65 btest Gryllida Babalabon JimmyJ bahadunn rubbs ChEaSeR codyzapp nuboon2age_ kevdog masteroffire omani codebrainz_ Longhorn KindOne win_2_linux Random832 Barnabas zhenbeij
<vect> Flannel: I want to know if Ubuntu can operate my refrigerator
<Beyecixramd> can't you just shut down the support channel?
<vect> wow
<vect> does Ubuntu power ubottu?
<Beyecixramd> (02:09:07) pepee: just filter the word anontalk...
<Beyecixramd> that's very smart
<Beyecixramd> make anyone saying that word automatically kicked and banned
<Gryllida> ubottu spamming in #ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Beyecixramd: you can't do that in IRC
<Flannel> Gryllida: Not quite
<IdleOne> vect: this is not a support channel.
<marienz> Beyecixramd: so you're saying he should've been banned for making that suggestion? :)
<vect> idle: unban me in #ubuntu
<vect> you know, the ban you set 3 weeks ago
<IdleOne> vect: no
<vect> why?
<Beyecixramd> marienz: no, i'm saying that anyone using that word (AnonTalk) be autobanned in the channel
<vect> i've been banned 3 weeks
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: and sure you can. A bot can do that
<vect> what more do you want from me?
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: great one
<IdleOne> vect: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<vect> idleOne: naw, please suck a fart out of my asshole
<Flannel> Beyecixramd: The response times would be only marginally faster than they currently are, so there wouldn't be a big change
<vect> god you're a fuckin prick
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: well, but he has to rewrite the script
<IdleOne> vect: now I surely won't remove the ban
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: seriously, make the bot filter that word
<Beyecixramd> a bot can automate everything
<Flannel> Beyecixramd: No, it really can't.
<marienz> Beyecixramd: idoru is already removing them as quickly as possible after they've spammed.
<Beyecixramd> =(
<marienz> Beyecixramd: also, notice you keep mentioning the word "AnonTalk" you want to use as a trigger for removing people. Think about it :)
<Beyecixramd> marienz: just for today
<Beyecixramd> and ban them for 1 hour or so
<Beyecixramd> but it's just a suggestion
<LjL> are you sure +q $~a without +r is a good idea?
<LjL> that means users can join, but can't talk
<LjL> with +r instead they get redirected to -unregged which has instructions for registering
<Beyecixramd> seems like the spammer is off
<Flannel> Mmm, I was just going to modify the topic, but I suppose I shouldn't assume people read topics anyway
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: i do
<Beyecixramd> Flannel: unless they're gigantic
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: most don't
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: #ubuntu-bots-devel if you wan't to help improve the bots
<Beyecixramd> IdleOne: wow, how many channels related to ubuntu are there? :) and... i know nothing about programming
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: a lot
<Beyecixramd> wow, that's a big list :)
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: i don't mean to be rude but if there is nothing else can you please part this channel. There is a no idling rule. Thank you
<Beyecixramd> IdleOne: i understand, no you're not being rude, bye
<LjL> i'm going to bed. remember to remove the +r and +q $~a later, huh :P
<LjL> also, note "nag" in -monitor makes the bots tell the users in -unregged to register
<LjL> night
<Flannel> Hi smerz, how can we help you?
<smerz> oh you cannot sir :)
<smerz> I just spoke with LjL about an anti spam/flood system
<Flannel> smerz: Alright, what brings you to this channel then?
<smerz> LjL will look at it tomorrow. and yeah until then if allowed I would like to idle :)
<smerz> i'll have to go anyway
<smerz> good night
<dasu> hello I can't talk in #ubuntu
<dasu> -!- #ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<Seeker`> @search dasu
<ubottu> There were no matching configuration variables.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<dasu> what
<Seeker`> no idea :/
<dasu> im confused now lol
<Seeker`> I can't find any bans or mutes that would stop you
<dasu> -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban $~a [by Flannel!~flannel@ubuntu/member/flannel, 5577 secs ago]
<dasu> what does that do?
<dasu> never heard of it, it doesnt look "right"
<bazhang> #ubuntu is +r
<Seeker`> dont know
<Seeker`> aha, it would appear I'm not awake :P
<dasu> it isn't +r, i can join it fine
<Flannel> it's +r as well
<Flannel> Actually, we can probably remove all of that now
<dasu> can talks now
<dasu> :D
<IdleOne> Seeker`: reason why he couldn't send to channel was he is not registered and with the +r that was blocking him
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> shumozar called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/61 ` shumozar m0biusgirl EastDallas zman099 MitchLeBlanc Sagaci binaryhermit rollman IaMnOtHeRe Chazz Cpudan80 HarryS islington lewis1711 whyameye Barridus OY1R blan Eighteens paranoidphreak fearful riddlebox flashkidd {n8} pLr imcsk8 gogu pure_hate ExcruciationX DaZ ozstr1ker totoro ennui TomT64 edju LogicalDash wilmoore daysaver urlwallace Samual minh mosburn jon_ UbuntuLily pinoyskull pgeyleg
<ubottu> shumozar called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/14 ` Ego_Proctor lat_ arvind_khadri Omar`` thune3 MadViking ericm|ubuntu claw jrbaker8 akeenanr_ moes xangua mandiees RickyWh MTecknology ghoti afed Rafael_Oliveira Error404NotFound aganice _jesse_ Vampire0_ jmburgess psusi Benwa Longhorn greezmunkey Random832 flypiper sebi_` glick Granis gregl gene234 AaronM FullFlannelJacke sweetpi Lang_Shadow SlidingHorn FFForever Alan502 Semitones con-man Zi
<ubottu> shumozar called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/52 ` SkiDawg ferret_ wet Hesay1st ZMR darth_grantius Nozy hfinity Leif ede dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot skunkworks_ Marine_ Kauzmik1dr v4ntager Terminator ^xellos^ Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils Medievalchips eharrington ascheel SirDinosaur nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 t0rc FiReSTaRT XP1 Abhishek_SIngh APJ easter_egg zilla darksifer lint soreau Osagasu Br
<Flannel> Meh
<IdleOne> back to +r?
<Flannel> IdleOne: If it happens again, if it's just a single it'll create more trouble than its worth
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> Flannel: just in case you aren't around. /mode +r
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yep
<IdleOne> k
 * ikonia fumes at abhi_nav
<jussi> looks like you guys had a fun night
<ubottu> eteheahtorm called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/5 ` eteheahtorm JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz jozefk tuubow LeNs^ frankS2_ jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx ara bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joa
<Flannel> Meh.
<jussi> hrrr
<ubottu> SigizmundB called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/70 ` SigizmundB KingOfDos lag mvn071 JanC wildbat_laptop palihapiz tuubow jareth_ dooglus barfster ghisen jbl_ xcv ecolitan nascentmind IanBaliadJr murrayc platius ennui Pitel _KAMI_ daya NeoCicak seele0x T-One happyaron verywiseman Hesay1st Shvonder mackal Faithful miica Petskull xshyamx bababfds k00giez vladim wazzup ivo_ nhasian qinjia midoatata dirk_ SiaCo schatan itai_michaelson joar werd
<ubottu> SigizmundB called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/18 ` alastor666 Tuna-Fish2 abhinav_singh gk__ Prodego Milos|Laptop ^^^ astrocub dougl gajan m1r Kakkar kasun IConrad01 gjdlfg wise_crypt hjohnson_ abhi_nav PhilSliderS MichealH zenulator ryg9I ChaosR Q_Continuum Kartagis safe roentgen albech rifter t_pol Kvik jueves nanomachine alphazero cappicard_ samferry slidinghorn bmwboy Cay HendriXXX lint Crshman red2kic SuperSmooth freeime Simon-MPFH es
<ubottu> SigizmundB called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` ech0 inertial maxwell hateball ManDay_ Aidar-Nagato merma Futureproof Babalabon growlinux_ mkquist_ SlikerT euphoric di_giorgio albondi Spawn tooko xadart lyrae radioman-lt SandGorgon SirDidi FrozenFire verb3k gregday cyzie Iraqi emc Kravlin olskolirc Redache bullgard5 chazz bullgard4 Elv13 NinoScript samhassell McNuggets Cabezon Callum__ tictac zruty xxploit kbrosnan theboss rsfaze hungn
<ubottu> SigizmundB called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/27 ` slavSan wapi__ Sickki DeMolay raven ubutom Killeroid occamshatchet nilg trogdor SauLus DavidLevin acidtonic lat_ TheNull dgtl|screen eledesmar Euthanatos Roasted Benwa m96fa xork SOG hoarycripple ede bawn HarryS Barridus OY1R blan fearful pLr pure_hate ExcruciationX TomT64 wilmoore Samual minh mosburn pinoyskull Enissay_ PanPan LeeJunFan Crasher Ego_Proctor Omar`` MadViking ericm|ubuntu a
<ubottu> SigizmundB called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/24 ` jmburgess Random832 flypiper glick Granis gregl FullFlannelJacke FFForever con-man STiK jerryluc kostkon SkiDawg wet hfinity dasu hughhalf Kakinho methyl bbigras yoyoned amateur_hour Alchimista sylbot Kauzmik1dr Spyder|zzz LesserofTwoEvils eharrington ascheel nsaphra prymal_ roved2101 Abhishek_SIngh zilla soreau cyphase desti hrhnick codebrainz owen1 JimmyJ bahadunn ChEaSeR nuboon2age_ co
<jussi> sigh
<IdleOne> set +r
<KB1JWQ> Ugh.
<jayne> how do they get ubottu to spam?
<Flannel> !test | hi jayne, this is a custom message
<ubottu> hi jayne, this is a custom message: hrm?
<IdleOne> by using the !ops | text trigger
<IdleOne> it is like nobody cares about even bothering to try and stay on topic. Seems like as soon as an off topic questions comes along everybody and their mom has an answer
<mneptok> i like cheese.
<IdleOne> noms
<jussi> I like breadcheese... with cloudberry jame
<jussi> jam
<jussi> breadcheese, otherwise known as "squeakycheese"
<IdleOne> #u is set +r. need to "nag" in -ops-monitor now and then to let the users in -unregged know why they can't join. Good night
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nope said: ubottu: apt-proxy is nice
<ikonia> howdy rww
<rww> G'day. It appears that v4ntager in #ubuntu is a factoid bot of some kind. See its most recent message in the channel, plus this, which I got when I replied to it:
<rww> 0208 -v4ntager(~v4ntager@loft4610.serverloft.com)- Sorry rww, I don't know what 'what' is.
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> version responds as a bot
<rww> I can't figure out what triggered it to speak in-channel, though
<rww> but hey, that works. thanks
<ikonia> it's forwarded here - I guess we'll find out
<ikonia> what a surprise it's run from serverloft
<ikonia> I thought there was a ban on serverloft
<ikonia> it's not joining here - so I guess it's owner isn't watching
<ikonia> rww: for your interest www.r1ch.net
<ikonia> doesn't seem to be responding to any of the default bitchbot commands
<rww> looks like it might have responded in-channel to messages with multiple ??. That's the only thing I can see in common the times it spoke in my scrollback
<ikonia> got it working now :)
<ikonia> nah, I have it responding properly
<ikonia> v4ntager, useradd test admin
<rww> some random question ending in an overuse of punctuation ???
<ikonia> v4ntager, useradd test admin
<rww> aww, there goes my hypothesis :(
<ikonia> it's responding in pm but not in public
<ikonia> v4ntager, adduser test admin
<v4ntager> Only users with access level ADMIN can add users.
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> v4ntager, dellallfacts
<rww> haha
<ikonia> :)
<ikonia> all sorted now, good eyes rww
<rww> np. thanks for your time :)
<Jungli> hia
<Jungli> hiaa
<Jungli> hiaaa
<gnomefreak> Jungli: may i help you?
<Jungli> hiaaaa
<gnomefreak> 7 days is not over yet
<Jungli> lol where is ikonia ?
<Jungli> and bazhang
<Tm_T> Jungli: why asking?
<gnomefreak> most likely sleeping
<Jungli> i wnat to disturb them while sleeping
<Jungli> :P
<gnomefreak> Jungli: please /part
<Jungli> i hate you all
<gnomefreak> this 7 days is going to get longer
<gnomefreak> good now hes yours tsimpson, he has done nothing but complain and get banned but hes yours now thanks
<tsimpson> he hasn't started harassing me, yet
<gnomefreak> give him time. and i think the "i hate you all" includes you this time :)
 * gnomefreak spent 3 or days ina  row giving him every out i could to not get banned but was getting close
 * tsimpson feels the love
<gnomefreak> he didnt come back yet?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he's just idling on line
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> mark my words he will be back
<LjL> hey, there is a guy in -unregged who i just can't manage to communicate with... anyone else want to try? or perhaps we can just invite him in #ubuntu? (although if i can't communicate with him, it's likely #ubuntu can't either)? direct to -arabic?
 * gnomefreak out drs. appointment
<LjL> good luck
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ubottu> aretrfre34 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> hey guys i'm sort of going again any best practices, but registering on behalf of this guy, who is giving me the password he wants, his email and all. i didn't ask for that though, he just did it :| but i don't think he'd manage to do it himself, or understand me if i explain he shouldn't give me passwords
<Slart> gothenburg in #ubuntu might need some attention.. he/she is trying really hard to be annoying
<Tm_T> Slart: thanks
<Slart> you're welcome
<Tm_T> I'll PM him if noone didn't do already
<LjL> quite definitely a troll ya
<Pici> julian?
<Tm_T> ?
<Pici> LjL: Is that the person?
<LjL> Pici: the one in -unregged you mean? it's "iraq"
<Pici> oh, hm.
<LjL> Pici: i think i've managed to make him register now anyway, although i doubt he'll ever remember how to identify
<LjL> also, made a really stupid blunder.
<Pici> LjL: Okay, only asking because someone else who is only in -unregged pm-ed me a moment ago.
<LjL> oh i see. dunno about julian. anyway situation resolved, he's in #ubuntu. now good luck to anyone trying to understand what he says ;)
<Tm_T> nope, gothenburg didn't listen, I'll remove him if he makes one more
<bazhang> whoa subsequently he said rt<fine>M and noob, missed that
 * elky checks the moon phases.
<ikonia> iraqi was a problem testerday
<bazhang> yep. same IP though between Iraq and Iraqi
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> spammers back in #freenode, are we still +r
<ikonia> I assume so based on ljl's comment
<Pici> yes
<ikonia> excellent
<marienz> ikonia: the spammers never really leave #freenode for very long these days
<bazhang> nope not +r
<marienz> ikonia: I wouldn't base your decision to keep #ubuntu +r purely on #freenode getting the occasional spam :(
<bazhang> oh whoops my bad
<ikonia> marienz: been a few in #ubuntu recently too,
<bazhang> lubuntu has a supported iso for Lucid?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> sort of
<bazhang> hah
<ikonia> may as well start supporting it now, as it's not going to go away, so lets get onboard with it
<bazhang> from lubuntu.net
<ikonia> should be on the ubuntu.com site
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<bazhang> I concur
<Pici> Theres a lubuntu-desktop package in the repos, but I don't think that the iso itself is officially supported.
<Pici> Hence, sort of.
<jpds> It's not on releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> he's been told before when he was "joking" about saying Heil Hitler to Germans how awful that was
<Pici> rocket16: Thanks for joining.
<rocket16> Hello
<rocket16> Pici: My pleasure,
<rocket16> So, is the use of the term "nazi" offensive?
<Pici> rocket16: This is the second time in the past few days that you have been told that.
<rocket16> Pici: Oh, Ok. Sorry.
<Pici> rocket16: nazi/hitler jokes are NOT okay, in any Ubuntu channel.
<rocket16> Pici: Ok, sorry, :(
<rocket16> Pici: Have I been quited?
<Pici> rocket16: Yes.  I will remove the quiet, but if this happens again, it won't just be a quiet. Okay?
<rocket16> Pici: Ok, :(
<Pici> rocket16: You can talk now.
<rocket16> Pici: Thanks, :)
<rocket16> Bye all,
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> jungli seems to think its funny to PM people and waste their time, along with the numerous visits here. He openly admits to being a troll. not sure how he got his cloak back
<elky> Usually it means they're easier to keep out of places.
<IdleOne> think we can remove the +r now in #u?
<Pici> Theres only one way to check
<IdleOne> say %c is not what I wanted
<IdleOne> :)
<blendmaster1024> why am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mneptok> let's have a look
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<mneptok> pffft
<mneptok> blendmaster1024: it seems for things like "wtf" and "that's what he said"
<mneptok> and "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<blendmaster1024> ....and is it permanent?
<mneptok> !coc | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> please read those and let me know when you have finished.
<blendmaster1024> ...i've read them many times...
<mneptok> then why this?
<mneptok> 2010-06-28T18:11:00 <fr1sco> someone swallow already
<mneptok> 2010-06-28T18:11:11 <blendmaster1024> fr1sco, that's what he said
<mneptok> if you understand the guidelines, you would not say such things.
<mneptok> you have been banned 4 times in the past 2 months for language in -offtopic
<blendmaster1024> ...each time for "wtf"
<blendmaster1024> iirc
<mneptok> and yet you keep doing it.
<mneptok> why is that?
<blendmaster1024> it's the only place i'm not supposed to use it
<blendmaster1024> everywhere else, "wtf" is not a swearword
<mneptok> weak exzcuse. see my paste above.
<blendmaster1024> even in religious places it's allowed and even common
<mneptok> -z
<mneptok> the snippet above does not contain "wtf"
<blendmaster1024> not saying it's an excuse, you asked why i kept doing it and i'm telling you
<blendmaster1024> it's called habit
<mneptok> why would you say something like that if you have read the IRC Guidelines?
<blendmaster1024> .......
<blendmaster1024> feh, i should probably find nicer people to hang out with anyway
<mneptok> alrighty then
<ikonia> sorry I missed him, just got in
<ikonia> he wasn't actually banned for wtf - he agreed to stop that, he was ban forwarded here for flooding the channel with !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! before leaving, knowing it was wrong
<ikonia> I didn't have time to update comment as I had a meeting then had to leave
<ikonia> I'll talk to him as soon as he next logs in
<funkyHat> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic project2501b general rudeness and remarks such as "tits or gtfo" "rule 34", calling people idiots
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (spam again)
<ikonia> +r now
<funkyHat> It seems Nece228 is a persistent troll...
<funkyHat> Or at least enjoys it from time to time -_-
<ikonia> one word and he's gone
<ikonia> gone on his own
<topyli> it varies day to day. unstable
<ikonia> I wonder why the spam doesn't hit -ot
<Tm_T> not enough audience
<ikonia> I guess
<knome> anybody know "nunito" or "nuunito"
<knome> seems to have sent a questionable email to the xubuntu ml and i wondered if he is known from IRC
<knome> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2010-June/002465.html
<knome> (i mean, that's totally irrelevant and flaming)
<mneptok> knome: check the BT?
<IdleOne> funkyHat: rule 34?
<funkyHat> IdleOne: http://xkcd.com/305/
<IdleOne> k
 * h00k yawns
<h00k> greetings
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-29
<Tm_T> that
<IdleOne> what
<funkyHat>  hat
<bazhang> @
<IdleOne> sat
<bazhang> gothenburg has had more than enough warnings for his nonsense.
<Tm_T> bazhang: have he said anything since I warned him?
<bazhang> Tm_T, earlier today/yesterday he did; he told some user to RT<fine>M and called him a noob; I was away eating dinner so missed it.
<bazhang> just waiting for the next instance
<Tm_T> same, I have him on my hilight
<bazhang> whoa not a nice translated message
<dasu> hi is there any reason why #ubuntu remains +r?
<dasu> it causes problems for newbies
<dasu> no one wants to register to nickserv for quick ubuntu help :D
<h00k> dasu: I'm not sure why they did earlier, but it's likely because of spam
<h00k> dasu: it isn't always set +r
<Tm_T> it's because of spam
<dasu> ok I was just letting you know, as I don't see spam recently annd it's been +r for a while I think
<dasu> isn't there bots that auto ban spam?
<dasu> auto banning spam is better than limiting all users who need help and dont have nickserv, IMO
<h00k> yes, they set +r. Users get sent to #ubuntu-unregged with instructions on how to register and identify
<Tm_T> dasu: that wont stop this kind of spam, unfortunately
<dasu> that isn't easy to do and it makes new users think ubuntu is too hard, i think
<Tm_T> dasu: as they spam and go, with numbers
<h00k> and it's nice to prevent it, rather than chase it around :(
<dasu> if I just downloaded ubuntu and needed irc help, i wouldn't bother to register my nickname here, and would just reinstall windows
<h00k> /join; spam; part;
<dasu> well idoru klines them
<dasu> :]
<Tm_T> dasu: which wont help when they come next round
<h00k> sure, after they've spammed.
<Tm_T> +that
<dasu> if they are klined they can't spam anymore?
<dasu> and spammers can make nickserv accounts, but n00bs wont
<bazhang> very easy to register and identify and very helpful staff in #freenode
<dasu> noobs wont unless they are determined to use ubuntu
<h00k> Also, we don't appreciate the term 'n00b' and the like
<dasu> they will just reinstall windows
<IdleOne> dasu: We appreciate your concerns but if a new user to Ubuntu really wants to get ubuntu support they will understand the importance of registering
<bazhang> dasu, never seen it as an issue, to be honest.
<IdleOne> and the reason why we are asking them to do so at this point in time
<IdleOne> dasu: registering to nickerv is no more complicated then having to register for a forum
<bazhang> lately the spammers have made the channel much less usable. I imagine newer users would have trouble getting help with the spamfloods
<h00k> it's also very distracting
<IdleOne> with 12 years on irc I doubt I could get any help in #ubuntu if we didn't set +r
<IdleOne> I see. you just don't want to register
<Seeker`> dasu: you don't see any spam in #ubuntu *because* it is +r
<dasu> whatever
<dasu> just want the +r removed it is useless imop
<dasu> bye
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> that was odd
<IdleOne> not odd ata ll
<IdleOne> at all*
<IdleOne> he likes to argue
<bazhang> aha
<IdleOne> -NickServ- dasu is not registered.
<IdleOne> guess he does not want big bad freenode having his email
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, hi
<blendmaster1024> ...
<blendmaster1024> how did i get in here?
<blendmaster1024> all i did was open my client ..
<bazhang> ban forward I suspect
<blendmaster1024> why would i ... oh yeah
 * blendmaster1024 rolls his eyes
<IdleOne> that is odd
<bazhang> him being banned?
<IdleOne> for someone who spent so much time in -ot to refuse to discuss why and how to resolve the ban
<IdleOne> seriously though @comments are so awesomely helpful
<bazhang> yoplait, hi
<yoplait> ello
<bazhang> yoplait, what can we help you with today
<yoplait> well, i'd like to know what to feed my pet piraña.
<bazhang> yoplait, perhaps try #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<yoplait> oh
<IdleOne> bazhang: ban evading
<yoplait> I thought i was in offtopi
<yoplait> c
<yoplait> No, no..
<yoplait> i'll go away, lol sorry
<yoplait> ...
<IdleOne> yoplait: welcome back
<yoplait> haha
<yoplait> it says im banned from offtopic?
<IdleOne> yoplait: you will continue to be sent here as long as you try to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yoplait> I've never been there.
<bazhang> IdleOne, ban forward, but a pretty broad ban
<yoplait> what's that?
<IdleOne> yoplait: do you use any other nicknames?
<yoplait> was my ip area banned or something like that?
<yoplait> nope this is it
<yoplait> so far
<IdleOne> funkyHat: ping
<IdleOne> yoplait: give us a few minutes please
<bazhang> yoplait, uLinux was a previous nick?
<yoplait> never had that nickname
<funkyHat> IdleOne: hi
<bazhang> funkyHat, uLinux ban may have caught yoplait
<IdleOne> funkyHat: can you take a look at  26188
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<funkyHat> yoplait: I've removed the ban, sorry about that. Hopefully the person who was causing problems before won't reappear.
<IdleOne> yoplait: try joining #uubntu-offtopic now
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> spell it correctly though :)
<funkyHat> ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: lmgtfy is Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, lmgtfy, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> should be !no factoid is <reply> etc etc
<IdleOne> !no lmgtfy is <reply> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, lmgtfy, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !no lmgtfy is <reply> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, lmgtfy, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<IdleOne> better :)
<jussi> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jussi> IdleOne: perhaps !lmgtfy is <alias>google ?
<Flannel> I think that'd be more appropriate
<IdleOne> sounds good
<jussi> !lmgtfy is <alias>google
<ubottu> But lmgtfy already means something else!
<jussi> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jussi> !-lmgtfy
<ubottu> lmgtfy is <alias> noob - added by elky on 2009-12-26 04:08:02 - last edited by Pici on 2010-05-25 18:45:28
<jussi> !no lmgtfy is <alias>google
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jussi> !no lmgtfy is <alias>google
<jussi> better like that methinks
<jussi> !lmgtfy
<Flannel> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jussi> lol
<jussi> !no lmgtfy is <alias>google
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jussi> !no lmgtfy is <alias>google
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> I figure it out later. too early in the morning
<Flannel> I've always gotta massage alias modifications too, no idea why
<IdleOne> I still think the acronym lmgtfy should be added to the !noob factoid
<Flannel> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Flannel> jussi: I think the repeat of identical command triggers spam prevention or something, I got it to work by doing "no, lmgtfy is..." and then "no lmgtfy is..." (difference of a comma)
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> that is in there, so sounds right.m
<jussi> mornings...
<Flannel> Interesting that even without the change it triggers a touch of the factoid
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !stop =~ s/o4o/guidelines/
<bazhang> <joshmuffin> Is there rules against flooding in #ubuntu-bots?
<bazhang> nice answer tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> well, it's the truth ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, joshmuffin said: !songbird is the best itunes alternative
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, joshmuffin said: !songbird is the best program
 * tsimpson suspects he's not going to remain in a good mood for much longer
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from joshmuffin)
<rocket16> Hello hon'ble operators,
<rocket16> I have a question,
<rocket16> How to add more info to the database of Ubutto?
<rocket16> And are we allowed to do so?
<rocket16> Did I ask anything wrong?
<rocket16> Anybody here?
<rocket16> Have I been quieted?
<ubottu> In ubottu, globalmixmaster_ said: !silence is to remain silent and let the others talk
<bazhang> IdleOne, you called it on dasu
<marienz> hmm? now what did he do
<knome> mneptok, if i am correct, i am not authorized :P
<jpds> Is smallfoot- suppose to be in #u?
<bazhang> marienz, arguing in here earlier that #ubuntu should not be +r, then in #freenode that user should be -i so he can stalk them more easily
<bazhang> jpds, just banned in #ubuntu+1 and -offtopic
<bazhang> he wanted there to be a #ubuntu-whining channel
<jpds> Nice.
<jussi> /mode #ubuntu-whining +if #ubuntu-offtopic :P :P
<jussi> hello LjL
<LjL> hey there are some users in #ubuntu-unregged which seem clearly part of a botnet. dunno if staff would like to check them out
<LjL> hi jussi
<jussi> marienz: ^^
<LjL> at least I9fN5mE95e4xAt  hNjM3om9RgNnrk0N LyCOnIPnDf  eYWW8ChD
<marienz> any others?
<jussi> marienz: he said thank you :)
<marienz> jussi: I saw (see #-unreg itself)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Uboy said: no, ff is ff
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<IdleOne> Morning
<funkyHat> Hello!
<Pici> Aloha
<jpds> Olaho.
<Pici> wonkyHat: incoming
<polomint> hi
<wonkyHat> Hi polomint
<polomint> what the hell is going on?
<wonkyHat> polomint: please read the Ubuntu IRC guidelines
<wonkyHat> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<polomint> if id been abusive then a ban is fine, also ubuntu forums have language. fair enough but i never cussed,,,
<IdleOne> read the section on obfuscating
<IdleOne> you did. 3 times
<polomint> this isnt a great way to welcome new users... :(
<polomint> sry if i did, its auto for me
<IdleOne> also not a great way for new users to introduce themself
<polomint> yes i agree,
<topyli> polomint: you doubled it after being asked not to
<polomint> do u never auto type?
<polomint> like typing lol after someting?
<IdleOne> lol anf F*** is very different
<topyli> what a terrible excuse
<Pici> cooks.
<polomint> so we cant put stars in front of a cuss?
<polomint> ok
<IdleOne> Pici: agreed, I will back away from the stove
<Pici> IdleOne: :)
<polomint> ok, ill not say much again, can i be allowed back in?
<IdleOne> it's up to wonkyHat
<wonkyHat> polomint: have you read the guidelines?
<polomint> some of them, but its common sense... dont post dodgy links, dont cuss, etc... ok
<polomint> i understand
<polomint> well?
<wonkyHat> Please finish reading them, and then if you agree to follow them I will remove the ban.
<polomint> ok, let me check them again...
<polomint> Code of Conduct, hard to read, but easier than most....
<polomint> although "#ubuntu is an English language channel. " should be changed, i thought ubuntu was an african term,,,
<wonkyHat> Right, but it refers to the fact that people are expected to speak English in the #ubuntu channel itself. Supporting a room with multiple languages would get very difficult, so we have other channels for non-English speakers.
<polomint> yes i understand that, i know how hard it is to support multiple langs
<polomint> how many langs does ubu work with? forums/irc?
<IdleOne> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Pici> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<polomint> ahh, it seems like u lot know alot...   do any of u use mono? is it worth it? ive been looking at code:blocks too
<wonkyHat> polomint: this channel is only for resolving bans in #ubuntu* IRC channels, not other discussion
<polomint> o ok, but unfortunately i cant get in the normal offtopic channel atm, :(
<wonkyHat> polomint: did you finish reading the guidelines?
<polomint> yes
<wonkyHat> And you agree to follow them?
<polomint> hard damn work, but i uderstand, yes
<polomint> hard to read i mean
<polomint> i like this damn OS, so ill do whatever i need to stay
<IdleOne> drop the damn's also
<IdleOne> please
 * polomint waits for monodevelop to be good
<polomint> ok IdleOne , sry
<wonkyHat> polomint: the ban is lifted
<polomint> ty, sry for the hassle
<polomint> it wasnt intended
<wonkyHat> polomint: no hard feelings :). If that is all this channel has a no idling policy, so please /part here now.
<IdleOne> polomint is pushing the limits
<IdleOne> ahh your still here
<IdleOne> well that will save you having to join again when you get banned
<bazhang> polomint, please part the channel here
<polomint> part?
<polomint> exit?
<IdleOne> type /part
<gord> polomint, type /part
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> I learned a valuable lesson this morning.
<IdleOne> Don't mention -ops in -ot
<IdleOne> :(
<jpds> Why not?
<bazhang> the ongoing discussion in -ot that followed
<IdleOne> it's like I set fire to a gas station
<abhi_nav> hello guys here I am again :)
<bazhang> abhi_nav, hi
<abhi_nav> hi
<IdleOne> what's up
<IdleOne> ?
<abhi_nav> I need to know procedure to update our #ubuntu-in channel guidelines? how to? what should I do?
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ^^
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: I would refer you to #ubuntu-locoteams
<abhi_nav> ok
<IdleOne> they will know more then I do on the subject
<abhi_nav> yah ok i am there
<bazhang> abhi_nav, was there anything else you need assistance with?
<abhi_nav> bazhang, actualy wait. because if nothing happens there then i still need to be here
<abhi_nav> because still nobody reply there
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: not really, this channel is for discussing #ubuntu* bans and such.
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, but what is nothing happends there? where do i go?
<Pici> abhi_nav: #ubuntu-irc would be more appropriate.
<abhi_nav> ok
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: popey just answered you :)
<abhi_nav> yah just now
<abhi_nav> so i go from here now.
<abhi_nav> thank you all.
<gay_jesus> what did i do wrong?
<gay_jesus> is ubuntu supportative of the gay community??? yes or no
<gay_jesus> so far i'm seeing NO
<bazhang> gay_jesus, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<gay_jesus> yes it does
<gay_jesus> i'm wondering whether or not to switch to it
<gay_jesus> and i want to know if ubuntu is supportative of the gay community
<gay_jesus> i can now see it isn't
<gay_jesus> you're a bunch of homophones
<gay_jesus> you're a bunch of homophobes
<IdleOne> gay_jesus: sexual preference has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<gay_jesus> i was asking if there were any homosexual coders on the Ubuntu team
<gay_jesus> i was banned based upon my sexual preference!
<IdleOne> gay_jesus: probably but who cares
<bazhang> which has zero to do with ubuntu technical support
<bazhang> thus offtopic, and highly inflammatory
<gay_jesus> that is untrue, because i don't want to run an operating system that is coded by homophobes
<gay_jesus> bazhang: you're a homophobe
<gay_jesus> Jesus is going to send you to hell
<gay_jesus> you too IdleOne
<Pici> gay_jesus: Are you finished?
<IdleOne> been there, done that.
<gay_jesus> no
<gay_jesus> i'm not
<gay_jesus> Ubuntu sucks, it's like windows
<gay_jesus> but for idiots
<bazhang> okay then
<gay_jesus> you guys are like Microsoft employees
<gay_jesus> but without a paycheck
<gay_jesus> your operating system sucks, run Debian it's better
<Murduk> homophobia is offtopic on freenode
<IdleOne> sadness
<Pici> Murduk: do you have anything on-topic to disucss here? Please make note of our channel topic.  Otherwise, have a nice day.
<Pici> Murduk: You can still talk, just only I can see you.
<bazhang> bots set #ubuntu to -r , is that okay?
<IdleOne> will see
<Pici> Probably not.
<Pici> oops
<Pici> Since the guys here were probably related to the attack, we'll see.
<bazhang> that was too synchronized to have been a coincidence
<Pici> No kidding.
<Pici> He was asking me in pm why his friend gay_jesus was being persecuted.
<bazhang> argh
<ikonia> Pici: he's fine in -ot
<bazhang> he means he can't join here
<ikonia> I can't see a ban on him anymore
<IdleOne> Pici: removed it
<bazhang> it was removed a short time ago
<ikonia> x0x now trolling #puppylinux
<ikonia> #puppylinux/#debian
<IdleOne> I am not sure how his trolling of other linux channels is any of our business but it does show a pattern of trollish behavior
<ikonia> it not "our" business
<bazhang> indeed not
<ikonia> I'm just discussing him to you as individuals
<IdleOne> ahh
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> well then ok
<ikonia> he says "I love you $distro" in channels, waits a while then says "I love you $wrong_distro" to try to provoke people
<IdleOne> I find it less stressful to ignore him
<ikonia> it's one of his standard trolls psi_jack in ##linux has tried to get him to stop
<IdleOne> he has a talent at getting under the skin
<ikonia> I don't care less really, he's not getting back into #ubuntu with this attitude, so it's not a real problem for any of the channels I'm really active in
<Pici> I can't tell you all what to do in channels outside our namespace, but I highly suggest not provoking.
<ikonia> I'm not provoking
<ikonia> he wants to brag about false certification, he has to be able to back it up
<ikonia> poor guy in #ubuntu just got killed by the freenode bot for spamming
<ikonia> I think he just messed up his paste buffer in frustration
<erUSUL> skydrome here again 18:43 < skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | Takeasy: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<jussi> erUSUL: sorted
<erUSUL> k
 * erUSUL ciao
<skydrome> hey jussi, just got your pm and disabled the !html script
<jussi> skydrome: any other scripts you have that make noise should be disabled also
<skydrome> yes sorry, there are no others
<jussi> skydrome: no probs, you can rejoin #ubuntu
<skydrome> thanks
<jussi> nice when they are that easy :)
<shadeslayer> hi anyone around?
<shadeslayer> need to report a nick Z-RAY
<shadeslayer> he is asking support questions in non support channels
<Pici> shadeslayer: Which other channels?
<shadeslayer> Pici: #kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-packaging , #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> to name a few...
<Pici> shadeslayer: meh, thanks.
<shadeslayer> cross posting :)
<Pici> shadeslayer: not 'meh' to you ;)
<shadeslayer> of course :P
<shadeslayer> ok ciao then
<Pici> tsimpson: You mentioned muting him somewhere, were you talking to him in pm?
<tsimpson> I sent a msg, but the only response I got was in +1
 * tsimpson tries again
<tsimpson> still no response as yet
<tsimpson> even though he's active in another channel...
<tsimpson> I got some response now, but they are having difficulty understanding that channels have topics
<mneptok> anyone here use OpenBSD on Mac68K? i have some MacOS 7.5 chainload questions ...
 * mneptok runs
 * gnomefreak never had good luck with bsd ever
<gnomefreak> zray is mine
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gnomefreak> !treat
<gnomefreak> or not
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gnomefreak> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tahsin said: ubottu: my system is 64bit
<Jordan_U> bcj and PigeonCluster are posting mallicious commands.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1310 users, 0 overflows, 1320 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1310 users, 0 overflows, 1319 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1310 users, 0 overflows, 1320 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1310 users, 0 overflows, 1320 limit))
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (set +R before the bots remove it)
<LjL> bots in -unregged
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-30
<h00k> New has the potential to be problematic in #ubuntu
<maco> potential?
<h00k> heh.
<h00k> that was pre +w
<h00k> er
<h00k> q
<bazhang> * [New] (~startleft@unaffiliated/sabioso): Ted Turner for Mayor
<bazhang> pretty consistently a troll on freenode
<h00k> noted.
<bazhang> New, hi
<New> IE 8 is offtopic bazhang?
<LjL> oh, nevermind i guess. i'll come to complain later
<bazhang> LjL, what's up
<New> I was trying to figure out if Ubuntu will work for me, I guess that's not what #ubuntu is for?
<IdleOne> New: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel not the " Whatever New feels like talking about" channel
<bazhang> New, do you have ubuntu installed ?
<New> No
<IdleOne> windows and all it's software is offtopic for #ubuntu
<New> My specific question was: Is it appropriate for a web developer?
<bazhang> New, you were asked to watch the language, and stay on topic repeatedly
<New> bazhang, I guess so.
<New> IdleOne, I need at a minimum IE 8 to work if I go with Ubuntu
<bazhang> New, that is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for :)
<New> Okay, and #ubuntu is *only* when stuff breaks?
<IdleOne> New: well it doesn't work with Ubuntu
<New> In WINE?
<bazhang> New, yes #ubuntu is the support channel
<maco> !ies4linux
<New> There should be an apt package to install WINE + IE 8
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<maco> thats versions 5,6,7 though
<New> That was horrible when I tried it in Ubuntu years ago, hmm
<bazhang> New, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<maco> WINE isnt perfect. you are welcome to write the code to make WINE support IE8 if you so desire
<IdleOne> Web dev asking stupid trollish questions repeatedly, not knowing how to stay on topic when asked several times to do so, registered on freenode since 2005....
<New> Well, I need IE 8 so...
<New> IdleOne, who said since 2005?
<IdleOne> -NickServ- Information on new (account new):
<IdleOne> -NickServ- Registered : Jan 04 20:42:33 2005 (5 years, 25 weeks, 2 days, 03:26:35 ago)
<New> I didn't notice any requests about topic
<New> It must be broken
<New> Okay, the nickname new isn't mine. I just "borrow" because he's in a different time zone.
<New> I've been here three months
<IdleOne> I don't believe you. I am not lifting the ban. you can come back in 24 hours to discuss it. until then please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<New> Okay, I've determined Ubuntu isn't going to work for me.
<IdleOne> Have a good evening.
<New> I'll just go reinstall Windows XP
<IdleOne> That is fine
<bazhang> New, he gave you his nickserv pass?
<New> However, I would like the ban lifted at your convenience.
<maco> bazhang: New isnt identified right now
<h00k> New: You should consider checking the Guidelines again, you are expected to follow them
<h00k> !guidelines > New
<ubottu> New, please see my private message
<New> As I am considering a move from CentOS to Ubuntu Server (mostly because Debian isn't available)
<h00k> LjL: greetings!
<LjL> hullo
<New> So I will be back again with questions about Ubuntu on servers I'm sure.
<maco> if you know how to use centos and debian, why would you ask know-nothing questions about windows software like winscp, EXCEPT to troll?
<New> Yes,will check guidelines
<New> maco, I am misunderstood.
<maco> besides, server has its own channel. no ban needs to be lifted for you to ask server questions
<New> maco, I like to be vague.
<IdleOne> You are well understood. You are clearly trolling.
<New> I asked about IE 8 because a web developer needs IE 8
<New> IdleOne, nah.
<maco> and about WinSCP
<h00k> New: you are familiar enough if you run Debian and CentOS.
<bazhang> see you in 24hrs new
<h00k> ^ this
<h00k> LjL: What's up?
<New> WinSCP is open source, so it makes sense there would be a Linux port.
 * maco poins to the "win" part of that
<IdleOne> New: go ask #centos about winscp
<IdleOne> see what they tell you
<New> h00k, I'm also a C programmer (and I wrote a kernel module for 2.4 in my teens)
<New> IdleOne, bad idea
<LjL> h00k: i'd like to wait until this one is up
<IdleOne> We are nice enough to ask 5 times to stay on topic.
<h00k> New: then you're plenty aware. See you in 24 hours.
<New> IdleOne, okay.
<IdleOne> you ignored us.
<New> Sorry
<maco> IdleOne: 5? wow, why'd we let it go that long?
<New> IRC is hard for me socially compared to real life.
<IdleOne> maco: could of been more
<New> Okay, see you in 24 hours (if I need help with Ubuntu)
<maco> a world with backspace is harder than a world without it? O_o
<New> maco, we have backspace in face to face communication, sort of
<New> I never use backspace in IRC, as you noticed with the swear.
 * LjL noticed
<New> Again sorry about that LjL
<New> I feel bad for being so impulsive, don't take it personally.
<LjL> no problem
<New> Okay, I'm going now.
<New> Bye.
<LjL> ok
<bazhang> what;s up
<LjL> i wasn't even sure whether to come whine here about it or what
<IdleOne> user vect who I banned messaged me
<LjL> but first off, we all agree this one is a troll, no doubt on that
<h00k> ^ yes.
<maco> righto
<IdleOne> <vect> * ChanServ gives channel operator status to IdleOne
<IdleOne> <vect> * New (~startleft@unaffiliated/sabioso) has left #ubuntu (requested by IdleOne (Windows discussion in ##windows))
<IdleOne> <vect> see you're still being a petty tyrant
<IdleOne> <vect> you ever consider maybe getting a life someday?
<bazhang> ha
<LjL> but for that matter, i had no doubt right either, you know, the second message or so
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> so you have a channel lurker there
<maco> that spammy person i banned pm'd me right after to inform me that im a moron
<IdleOne> these trolls are tag teaming us and #u. we are being to nice and letting them stay to long in the channel.
<LjL> IdleOne: and that is precisely what i wanted to complain about
<LjL> on the one hand
<LjL> honestly, your ban seemed gratuitous at the point you set it, to me
<bazhang> vect is not in #ubuntu and still banned afaict
<LjL> since he was merely saying that he wanted IE8 to test sites
<IdleOne> LjL: I figured it probably did when I saw you join
<IdleOne> but
<LjL> which is actually a totally legitimate issue, which has been brought up many times
<IdleOne> I have been on irc long enough to know a troll
<h00k> yeah, it's true.
<LjL> so have i
<LjL> and i knew he was after the second line
<LjL> problem is
<LjL> in my opinion, you either ban too early, or too late. that's an issue i've seen many times
<LjL> "you" in general
<IdleOne> problem is there is to much questioning of the ops team and decisions
<h00k> NO U
<LjL> meh
<LjL> fuck off then
 * maco gasps
<bazhang> nice
<maco> LjL used a naughty word
<IdleOne> "me" in general?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> if he is so much better why doesn't he rejoin the ops team
<bazhang> let's move on
<bazhang> IdleOne, vect PM'd you around the time of the ban of new?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> while we were duscusing in here
<bazhang> like gay_jesus and Mudruc yesterday then
<bazhang> or vect/relentless
<IdleOne> it doesn't help when we have people constantly questioning every kick and ban
<IdleOne> especially people who help with the bots
<bazhang> well the tag teamers are trying to shake things up
<IdleOne> and for the record. fuck LjL
<bazhang> no reason to let them succeed
<bazhang> that's not necessary
<h00k> I don't think he was trying to question our methodology, I think LjL was just trying to provide some constructive criticism
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> instead of coming in here and acting like he is the savior of the community he should of messaged me. He could of said hey dude I think you kicked a little to early. He is taking one sentence from that user and making it seem like I banned him for asking about IE8.
<IdleOne> How many times a day do we all refer people to ##windows
<IdleOne> this incident had nothing to do with IE8 and had everything to do with getting themselves banned for what will look like an innocent mistake after they edit and post the logs to some site
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<h00k> banned.
<h00k> FYI, SockPupCameOn has been ban evading in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> totoro called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> oops sorry maco I didn't see you were on it
<maco> i gave a warning shot across the bow (ie, a /remove)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: Can you please part the channel. Thanks
<DLange> just a heads up: SockPupCameOn = CuMmYeYeZ (in #kubuntu) has been kicked out of ##linux for p0rn spam and racial trolling, he's been playing #freenode as well.
<IdleOne> Instagator in #u is going to be an issue
<IdleOne> maybe not
<IdleOne> I hope not
<KB1JWQ> chamillion in #ubuntu needs to be redirected or removed.
<KB1JWQ> Hmm, if nobody's around I may tempquiet him if he doesn't desist.
<KB1JWQ> Had to do so. :-(
<Jordan_U> robertzaccour in #ubuntu is probably a troll
<KB1JWQ> Yeah.
 * ikonia wakes
 * mneptok hides the sharp objects
<ubottu> locsmanny called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/81 ` locsmanny adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA BlackBinary for
<ubottu> locsmanny called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/90 ` lolipop steerio TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin chenjiangsong villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara
<ubottu> locsmanny called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/96 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_cr
<ubottu> locsmanny called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/16 ` arunkumar413 abuayyoub ben__ Adross olskolirc radioman-lt h4z|da Ahadiel dinya FrozenFire ech0 Mud logyati synegy34 Virigoth roberj13 zilla BluntObject CrEddy_ merma m4v XuMuK schultmc Ziaeon_ pure_hate Granis TomT64 cooper Callum__ GMeola rkhshm tgall_x86_64 Jare Shazzam6999 yotta911 papertigers pepee Barridus Random832 cellofellow kook_ d2dchat nawk_ nou methyl brandonj supernothing Vamp
<ubottu> ladsadmiz called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/35 ` ladsadmiz chid fei2 adante tlarson paprna Sephis shpongle Topy44 schmidtm nand masterkorp coty91 sylbot bullgard4 aurilliance_ VBU-Ingvar ubuntuella xjonex dgm_077 nrpil reactionist meHrishi abhi_nav Defense|Twin Sememmon www2 farhad antonpiatek SirDidi Claudinux mekos pawartur Ray78 feisar Ranakah DeMolay balachmar Odo beppo mloven mantao kent\n hoppyite pickett Svaje ericm_ MblKiTA Black
<ubottu> ladsadmiz called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/95 ` Lieutenant_Dan zus lolipop TRiBLy nhasian sleightofhand84 ace BiriX Artificial yessir_turan Exo mowe bobthemilkman Nozy mezzovento tempeldirne ChaosR joshmuffin villemv redberry SiaCo nascentmind hayanbom doshitan KennethP msanchez lorenzosu lag mathk_ pider LLStarks Benwa ede hopsi murrayc durarara moetunes uddy Ego_Proctor psalmer IVBela vivid Filthpig ecolitan mvn071 Aidar-Nagato ara nU
<ubottu> ladsadmiz called the ops in #ubuntu (http://AnonTalk.se/r/3 ` gaertawe badmox slavSan ryg9I jussi ^^^ rew sirex` shadyabhi indus Visual` pting xabo HendriXXX KiLaHuRtZ corpsicle neil_d `mOOse` coolbhavi soreau circuitz ubuntu51 _freeime taroven Milos|Laptop G-Bleezy Babalabon shubbar rifter AyRh0nS Simon-MPFH Fudge a2warik kasun HarryS Khaotic kop sweetpi Samual tim_ booi dpac_ binaryhermit hateball Elv13 kleopatra xana omgjoz Kakkar esperegu wise_cry
<bazhang> time for +r ?
<Flannel> Yay!
<ikonia> oh, jussi already did it
<bazhang> yep, thought the fbots seem to undo it after a while
<ikonia> seems to still be in place
<jussi> [10:30:26] <FloodBot1> jussi: I won't touch any more modes during this attack.
<ikonia> good floodbot
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Instead of "retarded," we prefer "palin-american"
<ikonia> Hmmmmm
 * mneptok tootles off to bed
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged | IRCC meeting: Sat 10 July 20:00
<bazhang> Iraqi, hi
<Iraqi> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Iraqi> !uban
<bazhang> Iraqi, was there something you needed help with?
<Iraqi> !unban
<Iraqi> Where admin here please....
<bazhang> Iraqi, please just state your issue, we all are
<Iraqi> Bazhang banned me in all room
<bazhang> Iraqi, you are using bt4; and continually asked for support for it in #ubuntu
<Iraqi> Admin  kick this bazhang he banned me in all room
<bazhang> Iraqi, the correct channel for that is #backtrack-linux , not #ubuntu
<Iraqi> Admin kick him he is using power force to people poor like me
<bazhang> if someone else would like to speak to Iraqi , he seems not to be responding to me
<Iraqi> Admin :(
<Iraqi> I'm new here is 3 days i using
<ikonia> I put a forward on you here
<ikonia> Iraqi: you where forwarded here because you keep trying to gain support for backtrack linux in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you've been warned and kicked as an additional warning,
<ikonia> yet you have done it again
<ikonia> I forwarded you to this channel to stop you asking about backtrack-linux in #ubuntu and to try to get you to stop
<Iraqi> Bt is building by ubuntu
<ikonia> it is different to ubuntu and not supported in #ubuntu - as you've been told
<Iraqi> Also i ask who help me and i didn't asked you
<ikonia> it's not a discussion or up for debate, that is a rule
<ikonia> Iraqi: you asked the channel, it is not acceptable to ask the #ubuntu channel for backtrack support - again, as you have been told
<Iraqi> Hey i ask who help not you
<Iraqi> Leave me a lone
<ikonia> you have been asking the #ubuntu channel, that is unacceptable.
<Iraqi> !admin
<ikonia> you know where the #backtack-linux channel is, I suggest you use that for Back Track 4 support
<ikonia> please stop trying to call bot factoids for no reason
<Iraqi> !mod
<Iraqi> !owen
<ikonia> if you are looking for an operator, you are in a channel full of operators, this channel is ubuntu operator channel
<Iraqi> !owner
<ikonia> rocket16: one moment
<rocket16> Hello respected members,
<bazhang> rocket16, hi what do you need help with
<Iraqi> !administartor
<rocket16> ikonia: Oh, should I go out and join later?
<rocket16> bazhang: Hello, :)
<rocket16> I need a suggestion,
<bazhang> rocket16, just 5 minutes please
<ikonia> rocket16: just 2 minutes, and we'll be with you
<bazhang> err two
<rocket16> Ok, thanks ikonia and bazhang, :)
<Iraqi> !control
<tsimpson> Iraqi: are you going to respond to anyone?
<Iraqi> !system
<ikonia> Iraqi: stop now
<Iraqi> Tsim where i get admin they are hate me and banned me in all room
<tsimpson> here, if you respond
<Iraqi> Channel for admin or system same like that
<ikonia> you are ban forwarded in 1 channel which is #ubuntu
<ikonia> not all channels, just #ubuntu
<tsimpson> Iraqi: this is the channel
<Iraqi> @translate english arabic  respond
<ikonia> and we have forwarded you to this channel to talk to you about why you have been banned and help fix it
<ikonia> this is pointless
<ikonia> I'm out
<bazhang> rocket16, what's up
<ikonia> you can speak English fine when you are asking questions about "Americans" yet now all of a sudden it's a problem
<rocket16> bazhang: Hello, fine, :) Thanks for asking, :)
<Iraqi> Tsi i'm banned all ubuntu and backtrack and linux
<tsimpson> Iraqi: we have nothing to do with the backtrack channel, however, asking about backtrack in #ubuntu is against channel rules
 * rocket16 will wait gladly until Iraqi's problem is settled, :)
<tsimpson> we do not support that distribution
<tsimpson> you'll need to sort out any problems you have with them
<Iraqi> Give me email to i email company
<tsimpson> !appeal | Iraqi
<ubottu> Iraqi: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Iraqi> No web site i'm on cellphone now so give me email
<tsimpson> you can email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Iraqi> Is this address for control?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> so if that's all, you should leave this channel
<Iraqi> Thank you very much....
<Iraqi> Wait...
<Iraqi> Why email have more server must be @ubuntu.com not @list.ubuntu.com
<Iraqi> I want control not your email :|
<tsimpson> lists.ubuntu.com is for groups
<jussi> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> that group is the IRC Council
<Iraqi> Good good
<Iraqi> Thank
<tsimpson> Iraqi: if that's all, you should leave this channel
<Iraqi> Wait can you learn me how install .tar.gz step by step to i write it
<tsimpson> no
<tsimpson> this is not a support channel
<Iraqi> Please
<Iraqi> Is ubuntu
<tsimpson> this is not a support channel, we will not give support here
<Iraqi> I can't found how install it
<rocket16> Although I am not an operator, Irqai, I suggest you better join ubuntu support channel.
<rocket16> Sorry Operators, if I did anything wrong by speaking in the middle, :(
<Iraqi> Ubuntu-ops < look ubuntu
<bazhang> rocket16, what's up?
<rocket16> bazhang: Hello again friend, :) I have a question related to ubuntu-in channel. Since it is an official channel, is it supported here?
<tsimpson> for LoCo channels, #ubuntu-irc is the correct channel
<bazhang> rocket16, that would be #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-locoteams depending on the nature of the inquiry
<rocket16> Oh, thanks bazhang and tsimpson, I believe I should go and have a look there. My thanks, for both your cooperation and quick answer, :)
<bazhang> yw :)
<rocket16> Bye respected operators, and thank you all, :)
<bazhang> iraqi does that in pretty much every channel he joins until he is banned by the way.
<ikonia> poor rocket had to hang on through all that to get redirected
<jussi> Im sure he will survive :D
<ikonia> most probably
<bazhang> Iraq in #kubuntu now
<bazhang> any #kubuntu ops around ? he is insisting on getting bt4 support in #kubuntu
<jussi> bazhang: just leave it - its a generic problem and if he gets help maybe it will quiet him down.
<ikonia> it's sorted anyway
<bazhang> jussi, so backtrack and other derivatives are now supported?
<ikonia> wow - he found ##club-ubuntu now
<ikonia> shock horror, I wonder how that happened
<bazhang> just leave it does not seem the way to go with unsupported derivatives
<ikonia> it's sorted, don't worry
<bazhang> not worried, just wondering if there is a policy change
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> okay
<ikonia> I think jussi was saying let if fizzle out
<jussi> the thing is we need to respond in the spirit of the rules, not the letter of the law. we want people to have a good experience with ubuntu/kubuntu etc. so while we need to uphold the rules,there is a little room for movement.
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Iraq  banned from multiple ubuntu channels for backtrack support questions, now trying in -server)
<ikonia> cansomeone with ops in -server assist
<bazhang> perhaps, but he is doing this in multiple channels across the entire network, so a special case
<ikonia> can't ask freenode for network wide issue, he's just breaking local ubuntu channel poicy
<ikonia> we should be able to manage this ourselves if someone with ops in -server can assist
<bazhang> multiple ubuntu channels alone
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (Iraq again with backtrack linux support questions)
<ikonia> come on -server ops, there must be someone active in here ?
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ikonia> jussi: tsimpson nhandler Pici can you please assit in -server
<ikonia> 8the ubuntu-ops account is now disabled too
<ikonia> fantastic....grrr
<ikonia> tsimpson: thanks
<ikonia> rats, I've now got lifeless arguing that we should help him
<gnomefreak> what is up with user "iraq"?
<tsimpson> they use backtrack and are asking for support in every ubuntu channel they can find
<tsimpson> we have pointed to the correct channel, but they refuse or are banned
<gnomefreak> ah good reason. buyt why not +b rather than +q
<tsimpson> because it's just easier to +q for now, and it does the job
<tsimpson> I'm using /msg ChanServ quiet from the ircc account
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak doesnt know him but it was weird that it was +q, but now i know :)
<bazhang> was it rocket16 who was 'joking' about nazis and hitler recently?
<tsimpson> bazhang: yes
<jussi> ikonia: you dont need to switch nick to switch accounts ;)
<elky> ikonia, well if rob wants to help broken records, he's welcome to.
 * ikonia returns from the gym with shaking hands
<ikonia> jussi: I did try switching nicks 1:04 -!- ikonia_ is now known as ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> nickserv claims it's not a registered account
<ikonia> no big deal though tsimpson was on the money
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<bazhang> but btlogin is no problem
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> ask around in #ubuntu-bots-devel
<ikonia> be aware iraqi (as iq) may join #ubuntu-offtopic, can we give him a little bit of room to find his feet a bit, he's being made fun of in ##club-ubuntu due to language issues and finds the language in their offensive
<ikonia> we may be able to turn his ban in #ubuntu/server/etc around
<ikonia> jugli again in #ubuntu-bots trying do use the "pussy" factoid
<Pici> bazhang: Did rocket16 do it again?
<bazhang> Pici, 'joking' about assassinating people
<bazhang> I'm steering clear of iraqi ; if he wants to play the victim that's fine.
<ikonia> ljl is working with him
<ikonia> give him some space
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> oh great
<marienz> I guess him asking ubuntu questions on #freenode means it didn't work?
<ikonia> patience
<ikonia> tsimpson: cool
<Pici> IdleOne: Do you have a moment for a pm?
<IdleOne> always
<IdleOne> Pici: ^
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu-bots-devel (This is just a test, please ignore it http://www.spammy.website.com)
<tsimpson> ^ ignore that :)
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu (jxajro)
<IdleOne> ignored
<ikonia> what's the problem
<ikonia> what
<tsimpson> erm..
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> I'm hear, you summond
<ikonia> just kidding, I ignored it too
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> here even
 * Pici thwaps ikonia 
<ikonia> sory
<ikonia> sorry
<IdleOne> I usualy ignore all calls from m4v. How he even got my phone number is beyond me
<IdleOne> :/
<cooper> my client was attempting to join too many channels at once apparently, and i was banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic for quit flood. it should be fixed now
<Pici> cooper: Okay, one moment.
<Pici> cooper: You're all set.
<cooper> thank you
<ikonia> hello jungli
<ikonia> blockcold: how can we help today ?
<blockcold> ikonia: as long as unbanned me in #ubuntu
<ikonia> blockcold: not at the moment
<blockcold> ikonia: you and bazhang bot are xD
<blockcold> *both
<blockcold> !pop3
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<ikonia> I don't know what that means, but your bans not going to be lifted any time in the near future until we see a better level or participation
<blockcold> xD
<blockcold> !nmap
<ikonia> blockcold: please stop
<blockcold> ikonia: where is bazhang ?
<IdleOne> blockcold: this is not a support channel. you can use /msg ubottu !search_word
<blockcold> ty IdleOne
<IdleOne> example /msg ubottu pop3
<IdleOne> if there is nothing else please part the channel
<blockcold> cool 8)
<blockcold> but i want to talk with bazhang :@
<IdleOne> he is not here at the momment
<blockcold> okay bye bye
<IdleOne> I will let him know you want to speak with him
<IdleOne> bye
<IdleOne> that was simple enough
<IdleOne> I wonder if we shouldm give jono a warning about posting link in #u
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (read reacist)
<Pici> lhavelund: you may want to modify that ban mask.  Those characters after the x- are randomly appended to gateway cloaks.
<lhavelund> Yeah -- it was a simple /abrn :\
<lhavelund> Done.
<Pici> For a shell provider, the ident and the host provider name part of the cloak should be enough.
<lhavelund> I've just banned the shell provider for now; isn't that regular procedure?
<Pici> lhavelund: I prefer not setting bans that are too wide.
<lhavelund> Hmm, right.
<lhavelund> Better?
<lhavelund> ._:
<lhavelund> I think I'm lagging horribly.
<Pici> yes.
<lhavelund> *!bittin@gateway/shell/blinkenshell.org/*
<Pici> lhavelund: Yes, that looks much better.
<lhavelund> I can't set the ban.
<lhavelund> Pici: Care to set that for me; it's breaking horribly on my end. Not accepting my input.
<ubottu> PigeonCluster called the ops in #ubuntu (cy)
<Pici> Bleh. I have a feeling we'll be setting +r soon.
<marienz> there's been a stupid amount of spam across many of our larger channels :(
<mneptok> GENERIC DRUGS HELP BOOST THE LENGTH OF YOUR SSH KEYS AND G: LINE PERSISTENCE!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, maco said: ubottu: !panic is <reply> Don't panic!
<maco> for 42-influenced fun?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-01
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget trivia
<mneptok> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
 * nhandler goes to check on what happened with #ubuntu-trivia
<mneptok> ubottu: forget !trivia
<ubottu> I know nothing about !trivia yet, mneptok
<mneptok> forget !trivia
<mneptok> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<mneptok> stupid pile of Python
<nhandler> !trivia
<nhandler> :)
<Jordan_U> PENAS is trolling in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> hello x0x, how can I help you this evening?
<mneptok> hi Jungli
<IdleOne> x0x: You know that you are not supposed to idle here. Please explain what you need or part the channel
<x0x> tell em how much day i get banned there ?
<x0x> then i never come here
<x0x> tell me how much days banned :@
<mneptok> that's up to you. you need to discuss your ban here, read the CoC and Guidelines, agree to abide by them, and convince the ops you will no longer be a problem in the channel.
<mneptok> you have yet to do that in any way. so the answer as to how long your ban is is "it's indefinite"
<x0x> :( sorry so i need a perl moto to go to ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> x0x: you need to stop ban evading to start
<IdleOne> 2nd you need to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<x0x> lemme see
<x0x> ok bye have a nice day
<IdleOne> then you need to come back in 24 hrs and discuss clearly without saying nonsense
<IdleOne> good bye and you too
<x0x> okay :)
<IdleOne> and then maybe we will consider it
<IdleOne> err
 * mneptok pats IdleOne 
<bazhang> not bragging about being a troll would be a start
<IdleOne> can I haz a treat now?
<IdleOne> that too
<mneptok> IdleOne: any way i can convince you to bring me a burger and putine from Dilallo?
<mneptok> *poutine
<IdleOne> oh bazhang I forgot to mention jungli wanted to talk to you yesterday
<IdleOne> um mneptok sure if you can get me into the US
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks, I saw the backscroll
<IdleOne> yeah I figured you would bazhang
<mneptok> IdleOne: you have no passport? or do you have one, and also a criminal record?  ;)
<IdleOne> mneptok: my record is clean as a brand spanking new whistle :)
<IdleOne> night
<Iraqi> hello
<Iraqi> Who know APT line for ubuntu ??
<mneptok> Iraqi: this is not a support channel
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Iraqi> no i asking about ubuntu
<Iraqi> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<mneptok> Iraqi: this is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu. you are banned from #ubuntu, and sent here.
<mneptok> Iraqi: do you know why you are banned?
<Iraqi> ?
<Iraqi> do yousee my msg?
<Iraqi> you see*
<mneptok> what message?
<Iraqi> i thought i got banned
<Iraqi> i want ATP Line for ubuntu ?
<Iraqi> do you know it or no?
<mneptok> this is NOT a support channel
<Iraqi> any one know ATP line ubuntu please?
<Iraqi> in all room i got this msg not support
<Iraqi> i want ATP line i didn't want support
<mneptok> we do not provide help for Ubuntu here
<Iraqi> my channel is #ubuntu-iq is for all support but no one enter :">
<Iraqi> this not help i want this information ?i asked for info not to help
<mneptok> you may ask about your ban. that is all.
<Iraqi> how i can get this yellow point in list like you are have
<Iraqi> in all channel i'm banned
<mneptok> why do you think that happened?
<Iraqi> Yellow point with your ID
<Iraqi> << using some thing all hate it :D
<Iraqi> is like devil
<mneptok> Iraqi: no, it is because you repeatedly fail to follow channel rules and ignore people that try to tell you this.
<Iraqi> how i can make my ID have yellow point like you are have please
<Iraqi> i will tell you in PV
<mneptok> no, you will not.
<Iraqi> for that all banned me :)
<Iraqi> i did sorry
<mneptok> you go offtopic. you then insult ops that are trying to correct your behavior. you repeatedly ask for help with Backtrack in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> these actions will get you banned, and indeed they did.
<Iraqi> is must be channel ubuntu-helpline not ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> so ... what are you going to do about it?
<Iraqi> i will mail company
<Iraqi> i will asking for FREEDOM we have freedom
<mneptok> OK, so you don't need anything here
<mneptok> please /part this channel
<Iraqi> no i need
<Iraqi> i asked two question you not answered but you asked many question and i answered you :-|
<mneptok> alright, it's 0224 here. i don't need this aggravation. goodnight and ma'salaama.
<Iraqi> oh come from where?
<Iraqi> Ma'slama too
<Iraqi> you muslim so me too must help your brother not leave him :)
<Iraqi> i invite you to #ubuntu-iq will support all and all things :)
<Iraqi> Accept my invite  :)
<ikonia> hi Iraqi I'd like to remove your ban in #ubuntu - which means you can get support, I just need you to listen carefully and understand the rules, is that ok ?
<Iraqi> forget it
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<Iraqi> i have new channel #ubuntu-iq is for all support and all things :)
<ikonia> ok, bye. Please leave the channel
<Iraqi> rules didn't said if you stay in channel will ban or kick
<Iraqi> << silent
<ikonia> Iraqi: the topic in this channel says please leave the channel (do not idle) when you don't need anything from the #ubuntu-ops team
<ikonia> Iraqi: you've said you don't need anything from us as you have your own channel, so please leave the channel
<Iraqi> i need
<ikonia> you need what ?
<Iraqi> i want make my id like you are have point Yellow with id how i can do that
<ikonia> Iraqi: this is not a support channel. Please leave this channel if you do not wish to resolve your ban in #ubuntu channels
<Iraqi> :-S it's help room so i need help
<Iraqi> not to ignore
<ikonia> it's not a help room
<ikonia> Iraqi: this will be the last time I say it. This channel is for resolving issues with your ban/operators only. Nothing more. If you do not wish to discuss either of these topics, please leave the channel
<Iraqi> mean this channel just for ban/unban
<ikonia> correct
<Iraqi> so you banned me / and you unban  lol is company kid give you that we be between your hand A game and up to you ban me and unban me
<Iraqi> what kind help/work you doing
<ikonia> I don't know what you just said, however as I said a few minutes ago, I'd like to remove the ban I'd just like to make sure you understand the rules of the #ubuntu channel
<Iraqi> read and you knwo my word what give mean you englishman so can get my mean
<Iraqi>  so you banned me / and you unban  lol is company kid give you that we be between your hand A game and up to you ban me and unban me
<ikonia> ok - I'm done now. Please leave the channel
<Iraqi> so if some one kill some one after that will say there have rules for that i killed you so how will back a life  :-S
<ikonia> !ops | Iraqi again an issue, please remove from #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Iraqi again an issue, please remove from #ubuntu-ops: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Iraqi again an issue, please remove from #ubuntu-ops)
<Iraqi>  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!?? where is your id
<ikonia> thank you
<bazhang> yikes
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> iraqi issue
<ikonia> at first I thought the bigger issue was language, after LJL's efforts yesterday and his behaviour in #ubuntu channels and name calling and the like (now in another channel calling the #ubuntu channels names) I'm not so sure it is just a language issue
<bazhang> he's still muted in #ubuntu-irc and +1 ?
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> nope just in -irc
<ikonia> actually he's not been in +1
<bazhang> it's not a language issue. he's done this in every channel where he tries to get support. he refuses to listen then finally gets banned.
<ikonia> agreed, but the lack of understanding was (I thought) a language issue, however now I disagree
<ikonia> it's not really that important, he's locked out of channels he can be an issue in, and until he changes he can stay that way
<bazhang> he a great chance today imo, if he had just progressed it forward
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove the ban as soon as I'm confident he's using ubuntu and knows the rules
<Tm_T> hi
<ikonia> howdy
<gnomefreak> someone tell me im not old :(
<ikonia> your not
 * gnomefreak downloading songs from 80s metal
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tm_T> kids..
<jussi> gnomefreak: campared to Tm_T you are a young'un...
<gnomefreak> yay ;)
<mhgsys> hello
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<mhgsys> Is there a ubuntuforum mod here?
<mhgsys> ?
<Seeker`> I don't know
<mhgsys> I'm having trouble logging in at the forums
<mhgsys> It accepts my password and all
<mhgsys> But then nothing
<mhgsys> No: Welcome mhgsys
<mhgsys> And I can't contact a mod from there.. since I can't sign in
<ubottu> joshmuffin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mhgsys called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> mhgsys: that call is only for emergencies
<Seeker`> when something is happening in that channel which requires urgent operator assistance for that channel
<jussi> mhgsys: #ubuntuforums is the place you need to go
<mhgsys> Noone is answering me there
<jussi> mhgsys: then be patient
<mhgsys> be patient??
<mhgsys> I can't log in for over an hour
<jussi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mhgsys> My patience is tested
<jussi> mhgsys: we are all volunteers here
<jussi> not everyone is always looking
<mhgsys> I'm not blaming you or anyone
<mhgsys> It's just frustating
<jussi> and please lay off the FU stuff.
<jussi> mhgsys: i understand, but you need to just wait.
<mhgsys> ok ok
<jussi> mhgsys: the people who can help you will be in #ubuntuforums, so please try to confine yourself to that channel
<mhgsys> I'm also there allready
<jussi> mhgsys: yes, I noticed.
<jussi> mhgsys: if theres nothing else for the IRC ops, we ask you leave the channel.
<mhgsys> someone there with the same problem as me
<jpds> mhgsys: The forums just had an upgrade.
<mhgsys> Now my rage seems to sink down again
<mhgsys> Thought they blockedme
<mhgsys> thank you jpds
<mhgsys> and jussi
<jussi> mhgsys: this inst a place to idle, so please part here and lets talk in #ubuntuforums
<jpds> mhgsys: It's possible that there is an error somewhere in the systems, I suggest being patient in the #ubuntuforums channel and waiting for an admin, 'tis not the end of the world.
<mhgsys> lol @ jpds
<jpds> I try my best.
<mhgsys> @jussi
<mhgsys> ok, thanks for your time
<elky> Getting blocked from #ubuntu because you cant control your anger at being locked out of the forums... that's kinda special.
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> he wasnt banned tho
<elky> Yet.
<jpds> Someone's poking the systems now.
<elky> He tried his best.
<ikonia> FYI: iraq has just confirmed he's going to change his IP to dodge the bans
<jpds> Nice.
<ikonia> watching him now sign back in a few times trying to get a new dhcp address
<bazhang> banning ipv6 addresses any different? RaOuL_] (~antoine@2a01:e35:242b:2240:223:54ff:fe3c:e05c): RaOuL_
<Pici> bazhang: No different.  One issue is that often ipv6 addresses are given out in blocks, so if he wants to evade he may be able to do so more easily.
<bazhang> Pici, okay. thanks. really foul quit message
<bazhang> so /mode #channel +b Raoul*!*@* should do?
<Pici> Thats a bit wide
<jpds> Just has to enable the IPv6 Privacy features and a new address is assigned every once in a while.
<bazhang> okay, thanks. not sure how to go about that one then.
<jpds> Fun.
<Pici> bazhang: Just ban their ipv6 address
<bazhang> basically it was f-bomb you all
<bazhang> appending #ubuntu-ops would be a forward here then
<Pici> yes.
<bazhang> whoops with $
<h00k> I thought it was #
<bazhang> ie $#
<Pici> Its mask$#forward-to
<jpds> *!*@2a01:e00::/26$#ubuntu-ops
<h00k> gotcha
<bazhang> so use jpds ' solution then?
<jpds> bazhang: If you want to block all of AS12322's v6 space - sure.
<h00k> that's a broad ban
<Pici> I don't think that CIDR notation was supported uin masks.
<bazhang> jpds, if I knew what that meant I would make a comment :)
<h00k> broadband! hahahahahaha.
<bazhang> oof
<jpds> bazhang: $ whois AS12322
<bazhang> okay I think I will let someone else set this. I am totally intimidated now
<h00k> I need to get more familiar with IPv6
<bazhang> does that look legit? what I just set?
<jpds> bazhang: Yes.
<bazhang> jpds, thanks. also got a request for comment from ubottu :)
<jpds> h00k: I found http://www.ja.net/documents/publications/technical-guides/ipv6-tech-guide-for-web.pdf to be most helpful for that.
<jpds> I highly recommend it for those interested in v6.
<bazhang> excellent!
<h00k> jpds++;
<Pici> 'symantic package manager'
<Pici> funkyHat: what is rapache?
<funkyHat> Pici: I have a feeling I got the name wrong actually :/
<funkyHat> Ah, no https://edge.launchpad.net/rapache
<Pici> funkyHat: Doesn't look like its still being maintained.
<funkyHat> Oh
<Pici> funkyHat: Looks like it was in the hardy, jaunty, and karmic repos, but not after that for some reason.
<funkyHat> doh
<Pici> That ppa was last updated in late 2008
<bazhang> and webmin is no longer supported
<nhandler> Take a look at http://www.stefanoforenza.com/rapache-on-ubuntu-10-04-not-likely/
<nhandler> That was from 2 days ago
<h00k> woah. guy in #ubuntu: åñòü êòî èç ðîññèè?
<h00k> http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|%C3%A5%C3%B1%C3%B2%C3%BC%20%C3%AA%C3%B2%C3%AE%20%C3%A8%C3%A7%20%C3%B0%C3%AE%C3%B1%C3%B1%C3%A8%C3%A8%3F
<IdleOne> Afternoon :)
<ikonia> ok jungis just ban evaded in #ubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: I don't see him
<bazhang> jungli?
<ikonia> BOFH
<ikonia> using an external IRC (tinyirc gateway)
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's also got 2 cloaked accounts now, I'm reporting this to freenode
<ikonia> I'm done playing with this time waster
<Pici> sounds good.
<IdleOne> ikonia: may as well add blockcold and x0x
<ikonia> that's fine, don't worry about that
<ikonia> other things catch him on that
<IdleOne> ok
<ikonia> reported it to tomaw to see if he/staff can do something to help us a little if appropriate
<Pici> ikonia: Thanks
<IdleOne> lucid+1 is more like lucid+1.31415...
<IdleOne> heh
<tonyyarusso> lucid + 1 + pi/10 ?  I don't get it...
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: ever changing and infinite
<IdleOne> ok maybe not so infinite
<IdleOne> it amused me ok!
 * Pici pats IdleOne 
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> can I haz a treat now?
 * tonyyarusso throws a shiny ball in the corner
<IdleOne> oh! ball
<tonyyarusso> Oh, also - the ball is magnetic, and repulsed by a magnetic blob in your caller, so once you get within a foot of it it will scoot away.
<IdleOne> that is cruel and unusual punishment
<Pici> yay
<tonyyarusso> No, it's ENDLESS entertainment!
<tonyyarusso> For both of us.
<IdleOne> wait till you fall asleep and I take your soul
<tonyyarusso> Jokes on you - I don't have one.
<IdleOne> I hear cats do that sort of stuff
<IdleOne> :/
<knome> tonyyarusso, then he'll take the rest of your balls
<knome> tonyyarusso, even the furry ones.
<Pici> :O
<IdleOne> ohmy
<IdleOne> knome that is wrong on so many levels
<knome> IdleOne, oh, i just thought that is so right on so many levels..
<jpds>  /exec -o figlet wut
<IdleOne> sh: figlet: not found
<IdleOne> hah
<Pici> :(
 * IdleOne runs random commands
<Pici> IdleOne: How about 'banner'?
<jpds> IdleOne: apt-get install figlet -y
<IdleOne> sh: banner: not found
<IdleOne>                 _
<IdleOne> __      ___   _| |_
<IdleOne> \ \ /\ / / | | | __|
<IdleOne>  \ V  V /| |_| | |_
<IdleOne>   \_/\_/  \__,_|\__|
<IdleOne>                     
<knome> :P
<IdleOne> heh
<knome> i prefer toilet over figlet
<Pici> toilet is more free, isn't it?
<knome> better name.
<IdleOne> paying for toilet would be not right
<jpds> [0;1;35;95m▜[0m    [0;1;33;93m▜[0m
<jpds> [0;1;31;91m▐[0m [0;1;33;93m▞▀[0;1;32;92m▖▐[0m
<jpds> [0;1;33;93m▐[0m [0;1;32;92m▌[0m [0;1;36;96m▌▐[0m
<jpds>  [0;1;32;92m▘[0;1;36;96m▝▀[0m  [0;1;35;95m▘[0m
<IdleOne> ewww
<IdleOne>                                           
<IdleOne>                  m                    m
<IdleOne> m     m m   m  mm#mm m     m m   m  mm#mm
<IdleOne> "m m m" #   #    #   "m m m" #   #    #
<IdleOne>  #m#m#  #   #    #    #m#m#  #   #    #
<IdleOne>   # #   "mm"#    "mm   # #   "mm"#    "mm
<IdleOne>                                           
<IdleOne>                                           
<IdleOne> yuck
<knome> hah
 * knome throws a hairy ball towards IdleOne which makes a "PLAT" sound landing on the chest
<IdleOne> see this is no fun, I could use toilet to say NO U in -ot but that would just start a spam war and end up forcing the ops in -ot to kick me
<Pici> your probably should stop here before jussì sees, he doesn't like this stuff.
<IdleOne> yeah I am
<IdleOne> hey can I open  #u-spamNonions?
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> I kill myself
<IdleOne> :P
<knome> best for all
<IdleOne> why you so mean?
<knome> i don't have soul or balls so the only fun left is to be mean.
<IdleOne> I bet if you were just a little nicer people would not talk so bad about you when your not here
<knome> i bet ;)
<IdleOne> knome: seriously though let's remember the CoC
<knome> yes
<knome> it's on my mind all the time
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> this is a logged channel, but this is also probably the channel whose logs people actually read :)
<Pici> Agreed.
<mneptok> please $DEITY don't let this degenerate into a channel of cowsay pastes
<h00k> tsimpson: I was going to forward him :)
<tsimpson> I prefer escalation, warn -> kick -> ban(forward)
<h00k> that works. and makes sense.
<h00k> s/kick/gentle part/
<tsimpson> well, when I say "kick", I mean "/remove"
<h00k> /ar or /arn for me
<h00k> but yeah.
<h00k> on auto_bleh, irssi
<h00k> That clearly wasn't going to be resolved :(
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> But I still tried to be nice
<h00k> Yep
<h00k> aaaaaaaand it wasn't going anywhere
<IdleOne> and got me a mouth full :)
<h00k> in a pm?
<IdleOne> you removed and I took the blame
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> no worries
<IdleOne> I don't mind being the sound board for trolls, helps me control my temper
 * IdleOne is on a journey of self improvement :)
<mneptok> everyone is. or they're missing the point of this mortal coil.
<h00k> people are silly
<mneptok> IdleOne: did you get your Dilallo poutine?
 * mneptok is jealous
<IdleOne> mneptok: i didn't but it is on the schedule for this weekend
<IdleOne> didn't end up going downtown
<mneptok> good poutine is something we miss from .qc
<IdleOne> it's all in the gravy
<IdleOne> the cheese curds help
<mneptok> and quality curds
<Jungli> agian i am fall back here ?
<Jungli> dunno why ?
<Jungli> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Jungli> lol
<Jungli> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<mneptok> artificial intelligence will never be a match for natural stupidity.
<mneptok> just throwing that out there.
<Pici> Thanks for the insight.
<topyli> in case someone has forgotten!
 * h00k takes notes
 * h00k waits for it
<Pici> ikonia: who was that in reponse to?
<ikonia> in this one occasion jungli, however it's becoming more and more used. I'm trying to get in contact with the bzshells administrators to look at how to stop this abuse
<ikonia> I mentioned this just over a week ago
<ikonia> it's only temporary, and as pretty much no-one uses it, I can't see it being a problem in the short term
<Pici> ikonia: Except when people end up here when and the rest of us don't know why theres a ban like that.
<ikonia> I'm noting a comment now
<ikonia> give me a minute,
<ikonia> reasonable comment in place
<ikonia> one of the admins is going to talk to the admin group about this
 * jussi growls at IdleOne
<jussi> ikonia: have you talked to freenode staff about this? Im pretty sure they have more info on shells that are allowed on freenode, and possibly direct contact with relevant people..
<ikonia> jussi: not directly requesting help for contacting bzshellz, but they have also hilighted that one of the users was using bzshellz to dodge a ban (which I already knew)I'm happy to get input from them though
<jpds>  ikonia #bshellz ?
<ikonia> been there, got info, contacting the right people
<jpds> Go to it.
<ikonia> already done
<Tm_T> hi
<knome> Tm_T, now that you are there, you could give me a foot rub
<ubottu> Torch called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-02
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, how can we help you?
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024: I'm sure you are aware of the no idle rule for this channel. in case you aren't, we have a NO idling rule for this channel. Please state your business or part now. Thanks
<blendmaster1024> huh?
<blendmaster1024> how am i in here again?
<blendmaster1024> sorry i didn't even know i was in here.
<IdleOne> bazhang: rude? never seen that
<funkyHat> I seem to have had a netsplit all on my own :!
<bazhang> IdleOne, he/she insisted that chatting about support was the same as chatting about steam for linux
<IdleOne> yeah just read back
<bazhang> I guess that qualifies as rude, then; asking her/him to stop and him/her refusing to follow the channel guidelines
<IdleOne> he seems ok now. just was in the wrong channel.
<IdleOne> I gather he is new to irc
<IdleOne> or seems from what he said about sticking to forums
<IdleOne> funkyHat: you on that secret freenode server alone again?
<funkyHat> IdleOne: looks like it
<IdleOne> funkyHat: was you, maco and ubuntulog that split
<IdleOne> actualy not maco
<IdleOne> you and the bot heh
<funkyHat> aw. I was just about to say yay I'm not alone.
<funkyHat> Maybe this server isn't on the round robin dns or something
<IdleOne> calvino should be
<IdleOne> add a , in there
<funkyHat> ~99% of #ubuntu aren't on it either, it seems
<IdleOne> I just use irc.freenode.net where ever it sends me I am usualy fine
<funkyHat> I have a bunch of freenode servers configured individually in irssi
<IdleOne> today I am in France
<IdleOne> try barjavel.freenode.net
<funkyHat> And lose my uptime? nowai!
<IdleOne> haha
<bazhang>  [mininessie] (~todd@106.16.31.96.cable.dyn.premieronline.net seems to be trolling
<Seeker`> bets on how old Kjixill  is?
<IdleOne> 13
<bazhang> |_ocke is unbanned in -ot ?
<IdleOne> not according to bt
<IdleOne> unless I am reading it wrong
<bazhang> I just see removals from here, #ubuntu and -ot
<IdleOne> 21180?
<bazhang> I see 21181 no 21180
<IdleOne> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=&operator=&query=|_ocke&kicks=on&bans=on&oldbans=on&mutes=on&oldmutes=on&floodbots=on
<IdleOne> errr
<erUSUL> 12:13  * AmberJ Gets erUSUL sa <%)
<erUSUL> 12:14  * AmberJ Gets erUSUL es <%)
<erUSUL> bot in the channel ...
<jussi> erUSUL: which channel?
<erUSUL> #ubuntu
<erUSUL> is a script the nick is a person ... ;)
<erUSUL> 12:17 < AmberJ> Gryllida: Yeah. sorry..mistakenly loaded that script
<jussi> erUSUL: you are better off jumping into #ubuntu-ops for reporting stuff in #ubuntu. just remember to part afterwards
<erUSUL> !?
 * erUSUL looks around; ....
<erUSUL> this channel is #ubuntu-ops
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Im sorry
<erUSUL> anyway i'm off
<jussi> see you
 * jussi blushes
<jpds> jussi: At least you have 1Mbps.
<erUSUL> tired to be pushed out of here anytime i try to be of any help
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !enter is also <reply> like this
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !enter is also <reply> because that would be really annoying.
<Blockcold> ikonia, mind you bussiness here
<ikonia> what ?
<Blockcold> why are you annoying me in other channels ?
<ikonia> errrr I'm not
<Blockcold> in past i give you the  warning that don't annoy me another channel ?
<Blockcold> now you are trolling here
<bazhang> Blockcold, did you wish to discuss your bans?
<ikonia> Blockcold: this channel is only used to discuss your bans in #ubuntu
<ikonia> anything else please leave the channel
<Blockcold> ikonia, is your last chance mind it !
<ikonia> Blockcold: bye now
<bazhang> why does he still have a cloak?
<ikonia> I've spoke to staff about it, it's up to them what they do
<bazhang> btw Iraqi just got a cloak
<gnomefreak> why isnt he banned would be a better question, it seems he has no plan on changing
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he is, in #ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: that's fine, he's entitled to one
<gnomefreak> bazhang: here i meant
<gnomefreak> forward him to #ubuntu-irc maybe
<gnomefreak> or to /dev/null
<gnomefreak> :)
<ikonia> naughty
<bazhang> there used to be a channel youvegottobekiddingme iirc
<gnomefreak> disterbing this channel should be kept to a min.
<marienz> bazhang: still exists
<bazhang> marienz, nice
<marienz> bazhang: ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding iirc
<gnomefreak> there is?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> I have no problem with Iraqi as long as he is running Ubuntu, and follows channel guidelines (ie being unbanned)
<marienz> as far as I can tell iraqi is pretty recognizable both with and without a cloak
<marienz> if that's not actually correct please let me know
<bazhang> Blockcold, ban dodging again
<bazhang> marienz, yes that's right
<ikonia> speaking to staff now about progressing this
<Blockcold> hi bazhang sup ikonia is annoying me in centos
<bazhang> Blockcold, and you ban-evaded for the nth time
<ikonia> ahh marienz is active in here, marienz I spoke to tomaw about Blockcold/jungli's multiple accounts and ban dodging
<ikonia> he's just ban dodged again by using his cloak to hide ip
<Blockcold> bazhang, i love centos from myheart
<Blockcold> and this ikonia burm my love there :(
<ikonia> marienz: can you please take this up with staff again please
<gnomefreak> Blockcold: if you have nothing else please /part
<Blockcold> but one question
<Blockcold> plz answer
<IdleOne> Blockcold: what ikonia does in channels that are not ubuntu related is his business and has nothing to do with this channel. Do you want to discuss why you were ban evading just now in #ubuntu?
<marienz> ikonia: looking into it
<IdleOne> Blockcold: FOREVER is the answer
<ikonia> marienz: thank you,
<gnomefreak> Blockcold: please /part on your own
<Blockcold> why your ops i annoy me in another channel ?
<ikonia> Blockcold: this is nothhing to do with ubuntu. Please leave the channel
<gnomefreak> I am not and as for other channels do you have the channels and logs on what the ops are doing?
 * gnomefreak has given you enough warnings 
<gnomefreak> he is start to annoy me now
<gnomefreak> s/start/starting
<IdleOne> just starting
<ikonia> that's his intention. Staff are on it
<IdleOne> Good morning btw
<gnomefreak> staff can only really do what we do as in he can still dodge staffs ban
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: morning
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it's up to them how/what they do
<marienz> this is strange, I'm not sure why he still has two cloaked accounts
<marienz> I'm currently trying to figure that out
<Pici> marienz: thanks for lookin into it
 * gnomefreak only has 1
<gnomefreak> how many could you need
<IdleOne> Pici: msg?
<ikonia> it's appreciated
<Pici> IdleOne: always
<Blockcold> wait!
<bazhang> Blockcold, yes?
<Blockcold> if have RHCe then why ppl annoying me ?
<bazhang> Blockcold, did you wish to discuss your bans?
<ikonia> Blockcold: again this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Blockcold> wait !
<Blockcold> i come back in 20 min
<ikonia> no
<Blockcold> tea time now
<Blockcold> sorry i ahve to go
<ikonia> please leave the channel if you do not wish to discuss your ban
<Blockcold> ikonia, you are Paranoid
<ikonia> infact, someone else can deal with this, as it is as waste of time, I'm happy that staff are now looking into it
<Blockcold> lememcome back agian
<bazhang> Blockcold, please /part the channel
<Blockcold> cya
<jpds> ...
<ikonia> it's a troll attempt
<ikonia> he joins distro channels and says "I love you $different_distro_name"
<bazhang> he brags about it openly, always has
<ikonia> it's up to the other ops/staff now, it's too much time wasting to deal with this stupid circle
<IdleOne> I was going to say, this circle with Jungli/Blockcold has not changed. Why do we still allow him to come here and aggravate us?
<ikonia> because it's policy to allow someone to discuss/appeal their ban
<bazhang> just change it to a straight ban imo
<IdleOne> ikonia: and if the person has joined 20+ times and refuses to discuss the ban and continues to troll....
<gnomefreak> maybe we should have the council deal with him if it keeps up. <ducks>
<ikonia> IdleOne: yss
<ikonia> for the record his current dodging address that he hid behind his cloak is 122.161.245.60
<ikonia> I believe he's just rejoined 14:06 -!- seanty [~peach@122.172.40.118] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> not %100
<ikonia> probably not
<IdleOne> ikonia: I think we should allow him one more chance to join here and discuss a resolution to his bans, provide links for guidelines, CoC, appeal if needed. If he does not want to discuss the ban in #u* then ban from here also (2 weeks?)
<ikonia> IdleOne: that's not how it works
<ikonia> and it's not our place to make that decision
<ikonia> you'll have to contact the council explaining the issue and allow them to do it
<gnomefreak> well im sure we can tell if it is him if he speaks
<bazhang> no point in banning him from here
<ikonia> it's not him
<ikonia> that user has been around more
<ikonia> I was over reacting
<bazhang> if he evades, he always says hello to the latest person to ban him
<jpds> bazhang: That's what he wants you to think.
<gnomefreak> not even a temp ban?
<gnomefreak> i would say forward him to #freenode, never a good idea though
<IdleOne> I don't see why we can't set a temp ban on him here. He has proven on more then enough occasions to be a troll and refuses to even try to work with us.
<marienz> gnomefreak: wouldn't work, I doubt we have #freenode +F
<bazhang> either he'll straighten out, or he'll continue to escalate. we have done what we could imo
<marienz> also, please prod me if jungli/blockcold joins and I miss it (I have those two nicks hilighted but he's used others)
<bazhang> marienz, thansk very much
<bazhang> err thanks
<ikonia> marienz: ne0|penguin
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ikonia> oops, sorry, didn't mean to past ethe other lines
<gnomefreak> we should really have a way to handle there types of things
<ikonia> there is - follow the process
<gnomefreak> those, and i meant a policy on how to handle it
<ikonia> resolve ban, or escalate
<marienz> bah, just missed him again
<gnomefreak> ikonia: and how is that working for you ;)
<ikonia> questionanible
<gnomefreak> marienz: you are looking to talk to him?
<marienz> gnomefreak: jungli/blockcold: yes
<gnomefreak> marienz: good luck
<marienz> thank you!
<gnomefreak> your welcome
<marienz> (I also have an Iraqi in #freenode, fun!)
<gnomefreak> i know that nick (in lower case)
<gnomefreak> he is another one just dont recall who it is
 * gnomefreak be back in abit
<Pici> That analogy is getting confusing.
<Pici> s/getting//
<IdleOne> the father/son one
<Pici> Yes.
<IdleOne> yeah he side tracked me and I lost my point
<bazhang> I don't think we're helping at this point. It's like ganging up
<IdleOne> but I think Avasz was almost where I was trying to go
<marienz> hmm, I'm a little biased against Avasz because he used ctcp version as a reason for Iraqi to request a cloak in ##club-ubuntu
<IdleOne> bazhang: I wasn't trying to attack but trying to explain in terms he may understand.
<marienz> seems to be doing ok now though
<bazhang> IdleOne, no, I didn't think you were, he just doesn't seem clear on resolving bans, and wants people to just /ignore him and allow to do as he pleases in any channel. afaik the only way to resolve bans is to speak the operators of the various channels ##linux , #backtrack-linux , etc and resolve it with them. freenode has nothing to do with that
<ikonia> the big problem for the other channels was the illegal acivity
<ikonia> asking how to get his neighbours wifi for free
<marienz> I think we were doing a reasonable job trying to explain things to him, but the language barrier really isn't helping
<bazhang> and just refusing to listen to any and all advice, warnings etc
<ikonia> ##linux doesn't like that, #backtrack-linux didn't like their product being used for illegal stuff, #aircrack-ng didn't like it, there was a ton of channels
<ikonia> the issue is, he thinks he's banned because ubuntu operators told the othe channels he's using back track and they hate back track
<IdleOne> marienz: I don't think it is language barrier so much as a cultural one
<marienz> that too, I suppose, although you would expect him to figure that out before getting himself banned from quite as many channels as I understand he has
<ikonia> it's quite odd as he has a moral code that wont allow bad language, however it's fine with stealing peoples resources
<ikonia> confusing fellow
<IdleOne> I'll bet he has some sort of a barter system arranged with his neighbor.
<ikonia> I don't think so
<ikonia> he was quite explicit about getting it without his neighbour knowing
<IdleOne> ahh
<ikonia> his english was fine with that ;)
<IdleOne> google translate must see theft the same way in all languages
<IdleOne> ~boom@122.161.245.60
<marienz> I saw
<marienz> please let me (or some other staffer) know if jungli/blockcold/etc manages to get another account cloaked.
<bazhang> he's made that promise more than a dozen times now
<ikonia> marienz: heads up on blockcold
<marienz> (jungli and blockcold are no longer cloaked)
<jpds> ikonia: 14:43:04 <+marienz> I saw
<ikonia> sorry
<marienz> no problem, too many pings usually beats no pings
<bazhang> ne0|penguin ban evading again
<Pici> Are you sure?
<Pici> Or were the other bans against his cloak?
<bazhang> * ne0|penguin (~bobo@122.161.245.60) has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> Well, that is a change in ident.
<bazhang> it's him alright, and a slight change in ip address, there are others by a slightly different ip address and cloak, and nickname Jungli
<marienz> that's the same ip that was just in #ubuntu-offtopic as blockcold, right?
<bazhang> and as ne0|penguin a moment ago in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Hes not banned in -offtopic iirc.
<bazhang> nope
<ikonia> he's back on as jungli now
<jpds> We so need a Nagios instance that just SMSs us when people come on.
<bazhang> xchat has no /watch afaict; konversation (my last client) did
<ikonia> jpds: I'll get on that, it shouldn't be hard to write a perl poller for that
<ikonia> jpds: I've got a nagios instance running, I'll set it up ;)
<Jungli> sorry
<IdleOne> for?
<Jungli> i say sorry to all of you
<bazhang> Jungli, for ban ban evading again?
<Jungli> if i annoy some body
<Jungli> yes bazhang
<bazhang> Jungli, as user ne0|penguin ?
<Jungli> may be i lots of wrong thing here
<Jungli> i can't read irc guide lines
<bazhang> Jungli, sure you can
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jungli> if i hurt some body for ban evading i really say sorry to him
<bazhang> Jungli, just don't do it in future
<bazhang> Jungli, also read the code of conduct please
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Jungli> and a personal point of view i say sorry
<Jungli> IdleOne, yes i do some trolling in channels but i say sorry plz i never do troll in this freenode its for help its not for fun
<Jungli> sorry for my poor english too
<Jungli> god bless you all
<Jungli> hia again :)
<IdleOne> Jungli: how can we help you?
<IdleOne> Jungli: How many times do we have to tell you not to idle in this channel.
<IdleOne> Explain why you are here or /part. Thank you
<Jungli> when i am freeley ask question in Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> I don't understand
<Jungli> i want to unbanned in #ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> Did you read the links given to you earlier by bazhang ?
<Jungli> yes :)
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> and you understand them?
<Jungli> yes i never do rnodom ctcp to nay others and be good for every one :)
<Jungli> *random
<IdleOne> you agree to follow the guidelines and the code of conduct in all Ubuntu channels?
<Jungli> yes sir i follow this from now :)
<Jungli> and i also learning english
<Jungli> for better aspect :)
<IdleOne> Jungli: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support and not for chat, you understand this?
<Jungli> yes i never chat to any body in that channel from now :)
<IdleOne> I am going to remove the ban. Do not make me regret my decision please
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu
<Jungli> IdleOne, my nick is register and you all are familer with my ip :)
<Jungli> IdleOne, thanks
<Jungli> IdleOne, if you want come in India in future meet me plz :) i'll take you to TajMahal and the world of ancient India :)
<IdleOne> Jungli: I want you to join #ubuntu to test that the ban has been removed
<Jungli> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<IdleOne> try now
<Jungli> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Jungli> :@
<IdleOne> one more time please
<Jungli> okay
<Jungli> done sir :)
<IdleOne> Jungli: Please part this channel and remember to follow the rules.
<IdleOne> have a good day.
<Jungli> and  my request
<Jungli> come to India once in a Life time
<IdleOne> Maybe one day.
<Jungli> :) thats gr8
<IdleOne> Thank you for the offer. Now please leave this channel.
<Jungli> have a nice day sir
<IdleOne> Same to you.
<IdleOne> I only removed the ban on his nick and his current ip addy.
<IdleOne> other ip's should still be banned
<Tm_T> I jut did set his nick to hilight
<IdleOne> I just added it to highlight also.
<IdleOne> stepping away from this infernal machine...need air,sun light. later
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Patero-ng  :()
<txwikinger> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<txwikinger> @btlogin
<Pici> txwikinger: thanks
<txwikinger> np Pici
<Pici> (just got back to my desk)
<txwikinger> :)
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, shadeslayer said: !debdiff is A simple way to patch debian packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,lear more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, shadeslayer said: !debdiff is A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,lear more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<maco> i think that should be learn, not lear
<Tm_T> possibly
 * Pici leers at maco 
<Tm_T> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !debdiff is A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,learn more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<Tm_T> @whoami
<ubottu> tm_t
<Tm_T> identity chrisis
<Tm_T> -h
<jussi> !debdiff
<Tm_T> ubottu: debdiff is A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package: learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<jussi> !debdiff is <reply>A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,learn more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<ubottu> But debdiff already means something else!
<jussi> !no, debdiff is <reply>A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report,or send it to the team which handles the package,learn more about it here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<Tm_T> ...
<jussi> you need the reply last time I checked...
<Tm_T> reply?
<Pici> Yes, but Tm_T changed other things.
<Tm_T> it's mandatory now?
<Pici> Tm_T: otherwise the bot will reply: debdiff is A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report...
<Pici> No.
<Tm_T> right
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, debdiff is <reply>A simple way to patch debian/ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package: learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<knome> "debian/ubuntu" -> "Debian/Ubuntu" ?
<Tm_T> brrh
<Pici> !debdiff =~ s/\: l/. L/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<h00k> !debdiff =~ s/debian\/ubuntu/Debian\/Ubuntu/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !debdiff =~ s/debian\/ubuntu/Debian\/Ubuntu/
<Flannel> !debdiff =~ s#debian/ubuntu#Debian/Ubuntu#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> so it didn't.
<IdleOne> metabot is having conection issues
<h00k> Flannel: did I have my syntax correct?
<IdleOne> ubottu: sees |> as >
<IdleOne> things you learn when making mistakes
<Flannel> h00k: You did.  It's just easier to use a different character as a separator to not have to escape stuff
<h00k> aha
<ubottu> In ubottu, cloakable said: !nis is not good. Use LDAP instead
<Tm_T> seriously now... never had this often reconnects
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-03
<gnomefreak> why is the bot PMing me?
<bazhang> reminding about a ban perhaps
<gnomefreak> yes
<bazhang> just as it prompts when a remove or ban happens, it does so a week after a ban
<gnomefreak> i thought it was just when it was set
<bazhang> yep, and a week later
<gnomefreak> k makes sense now ;)
 * gnomefreak waits for browser to open still
<gnomefreak> ok it reminds you and gives you a link but does not give you access
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> see if that works for a while
<gnomefreak> it was joobong
<bazhang> that nick sounds familiar
<IdleOne> I removed the ban earlier today on Jungli in #ubuntu. I only removed the ban on the ip he was using. If he comes in saying he is banned it is probably because of the ip he is using at the time. I am wondering if I should remove them all now and if anybody knows the ip's he has used or should we just wait for when he comes in?
<gnomefreak> why would you do something like that?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ^^
<bazhang> he got both cloaks removed, and felt great remorse
<IdleOne> because he came in here, spoke clearly and responded to my questions, agreed to follow the guidelines and CoC.
<gnomefreak> after ~4days of nothing but crap?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: yup
<IdleOne> he actually came in twice today. the first time just to apologize
<IdleOne> which I know he has done before but today was without any trollish behavior
<IdleOne> I have his nick on highlight and also have an onjoin script watching for him when he joins #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> k works for me but i dont see what changed other than him losing cloaks that he was using to evade with
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: we could of kept fighting him and banning, or take him on his word today that he will follow the rules and give him a chance.
<IdleOne> could have*
<bazhang> gnomefreak, of course many people are watching, and the next time won't be so easy. plus all his cloaks are gone.
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> lets see what happens
<bazhang> so the switching in and out of various cloaks won't work if he tries again
<gnomefreak> he was xox or whatever that nick was right
<gnomefreak> dynamic IP does that for you well at least the last few digits
<IdleOne> he used x0x,blockcold and jungli that I know of
<bazhang> amongst others
<bazhang> ne0|penguin as well
<gnomefreak> yeah that i saw someone say today
<gnomefreak> the ne0
<IdleOne> added that nick to my highlights as well
<IdleOne> So I didn't get an answer to my above question but I think I will leave well enough alone
<bazhang> sorry missed it
<gnomefreak> me too. what question
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> my paragraph up there
<IdleOne> I am wondering if I should remove them all now and if anybody knows the ip's he has used or should we just wait for when he comes in?
<bazhang> oh junglis other ip bans
 * gnomefreak was trtying to figure out what -meta is
<IdleOne> yeah
<bazhang> I'd wait to see if he hits them
<gnomefreak> +1
<IdleOne> ok
<bazhang> provided he remains on good behaviour, a large caveat in my view
<IdleOne> absolutely
<ubottu> micahg called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<IdleOne> I think he understands that we are watching him
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: I just had to ban that same user in #u for swearing
<bazhang> _elbchaccoaba
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> or the like
<gnomefreak> ok well if he comes back and the damn bot leaves me alone for more than 5 minutes ill be glad to add -motu to ban
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: the kubuntu vs ubuntu devs topic was fought out at around dapper dev cycle
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: I was just trying to point out that just as much thought goes into kubuntu as Ubuntu
<IdleOne> and that the people (paid and not paid) work very hard
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: k just making sure
<IdleOne> I was certainly was not trying to get into a debate with anybody about it
<IdleOne> -was
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> Flannel: he is pushing it
<IdleOne> I think he needs a time out
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !drink is <reply> This is your typing. thsi is ur tipying un alkylol. Please don't drink and IRC.
<maco> ubottu reminded me of a ban today
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> it was a driveby troll pasteflood thingy
<maco> do we count those as part of ban cleanup or leave them for resolution?
<bazhang> probably klined, I usually just clean them out
<Madpilot> man, it's been far too long since I was on IRC...
<topyli> Madpilot!
<Madpilot> hey topyli
<Madpilot> no reliable internet here for most of June, think I finally have it sorted
<Madpilot> wireless. I hates it.
<topyli> you're back, that's what counts! :)
<bazhang> going to remove him. he's had enough warnings
<ikonia> agreed
<bazhang> Notice, is there something you need help with?
<bazhang> Notice, if you don't have an outstanding issue, then please don't idle here
<ikonia> was he forwarded here ?
<bazhang> ikonia, did not see any bans in bansearch
<bazhang> sajes is seriously trolling
<ikonia> watching now
<bazhang> mentioning tanks in the context of Germany losing in the World Cup.
<ikonia> lets see if he can reign it in
<bazhang> aww
<h00k> that works, too
<h00k> :)
<bazhang> wait I got the remove you got the ban. weird
<h00k> I just did +q
<bazhang> err mute yeah sorry
<h00k> /aq chrissfaya
<h00k> I have to turn the debug mode off my auto_bleh because it tells me over 9000 lines of what it wants to do.
<bazhang> haha
<h00k> People that use backtrack for a regular OS make me :(
<IdleOne> doesn't using bt as main OS make you more of a hacker?
<h00k> uh, yeah. somethin' like that.
<IdleOne> insert sarcasm
<IdleOne> there is also a gnome version now
<IdleOne> gnacktrack
<IdleOne> FYI
<gnomefreak> h00k: when you remove/mute/ban (the lines you mean in the status window)?
 * gnomefreak loves that part
<h00k> gnomefreak: they show up in whatever channel I'm in
<gnomefreak> oh everyone can see it?
<h00k> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458807/
<h00k> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> h00k: thanks looking
<bazhang> IdleOne, I think it was swatpulla that was using bt not slientx1
<bazhang> err silentx1
<IdleOne> h00k: what script/client ?
<IdleOne> bazhang: oops
<h00k> irssi/auto_bleh
<gnomefreak> h00k: i like that :) can you post your version so i can update mine
<gnomefreak> that is more info than what mine puts out
<h00k> I don't want to see all of it
<h00k> gimme a sec
<gnomefreak> i also have to find the reason output and customize it
<gnomefreak> h00k: thanks
<IdleOne> looks like a lot more info then you really need to see
<h00k> gnomefreak: #   $Id: autobleh.pl 17 2009-03-28 19:34:05Z sysdef $
<gnomefreak> the modes are very handy to have outputed
<IdleOne> yeah its : 11:02 Nick set to 'chrissfaya' from 'chrissfaya ', reason set to 'you should know better'.
<IdleOne> 11:02 I've wanted to quiet chrissfaya in #ubuntu on freenode since 1278172927
<IdleOne> why?
<gnomefreak> Quieting chrissfaya on #ubuntu with hostname 196.28.250.111
<gnomefreak> 11:02 MODE #ubuntu -o h00k
<gnomefreak> 11:02 ::: Mode #ubuntu "+q *!*@196.28.250.111" by h00k
<gnomefreak> 11:02 ::: Mode #ubuntu "-o h00k" by h00k
<gnomefreak> that is the part that is handy to have at hand
<h00k> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/LmRACC1Z
<gnomefreak> h00k: thanks
<nhandler> The extra info is caused by the $debug variable
<h00k> I don't see $debug in the file
<h00k> or 'debug'
<h00k> /debug in vim
<nhandler> I have it right before %defaults, but I've changed my autobleh so much, that I don't even know what version I have anymore
<h00k> $DEBUG = 1;# unless defined $DEBUG;
<h00k> there it be.
<gnomefreak> close CONF;
<gnomefreak> $DEBUG = 1;# unless defined $DEBUG;
<gnomefreak> my ($actions, %defaults);
<h00k> I now know that vim searching is case-sensitive
<gnomefreak> that is the first one i hit
<h00k> there. fix'd.
<gnomefreak> h00k: was it # find text for antispam
<gnomefreak> #Irssi::signal_add_last( "message public", "msg_public" );
<gnomefreak> should be in that area
<gnomefreak> well updateing my .pastebinit while im in the files
<gnomefreak> why does version 19 say its version 17
<bazhang> another budding locke situation
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> I though |_ocke was banned from ubuntu, or is that -ot ?
<bazhang> seems to under control now, terry helped by wasmehen
<bazhang> err to be, in -ot
<ikonia> when did it get removed ?
<bazhang> terry not locke; I should have said locke-like or locke-esque
<ikonia> ahhh
<gnomefreak> bazhang: Patero-ng didnt say anything after he was warned
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he was going on for nigh an hour
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he had multiple warnings over that period
<gnomefreak> oh i just saw after the last warning he didnt say anything
<gnomefreak> ok sorry
<bazhang> he was banned in -ot earlier for some world cup meltdown, continued in #ubuntu ,and was offering strange commentary with everything he said
<gnomefreak> i think he should re think the PPA idea
<bazhang> he says he has no software sources? that doesn't sound like standard Ubuntu
<bazhang> ah that's not a PPA
<gnomefreak> bazhang: if it is before lucid i dont think souftware sources were added yet
<bazhang> would that be software-properties-gtk?
<bazhang> !info software-properties-gtk
<ubottu> software-properties-gtk (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component main, is optional. Version 0.75.10 (lucid), package size 38 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bazhang> that's existed since at least hardy
<ikonia> what does Taipei mean ?
<bazhang> city in Taiwan, the capital
<ikonia> he gets that if he googles our names ?
<bazhang> hard to say. he probably saw me mention it at some point lurking in -ot
<ikonia> what the devil is he on about ???
<ikonia> he's trolling #gentoo-chat now asking how to impress girls
<ikonia> the "I'm sorry" bit didn't last long
<bazhang> as long as he behaves in ubuntu channels, then he's fine. he's already lost two cloaks, so he's walking a thin edge as it is
<ikonia> exactly
<gnomefreak> people have lost thier mind in there
<ikonia> in where ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu presumably
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Majorastro)
<tsimpson> bazhang: wrong guy
<bazhang> tsimpson, sorry
<tsimpson> we've all done it ;)
<bazhang> well I have /msg'd dougwiser with an apology, hope he sees it before he or I go offline/afk
<bazhang> he got it, and understands the mixup
 * mneptok will ban him when he returns >;)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-04
<KB1JWQ> observererbrecher is trolling in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> jarHeadless trolling -ot, cursing and quitting, been told about !language a few times
<h00k> I removed paulmer from #ubuntu for attitude, language, trolling, and am getting abusive /queries
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic jarHeadless trolling , cursing and quitting, been told about !language a few times
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hobgoblin> morning - anyone about?
<hobgoblin> is it possible to do anything about idiots coming into channels from webchat/freenode?
<mneptok> hobgoblin: what channels?
<hobgoblin> ubuntu-beginners - I see ikonia and h00k idling in there wondered if this was the channel to come too or would it be ubuntu-irc
<hobgoblin> not saying they are the issue though :)
<mneptok> AFAIK -beginners is not a core channel.
<mneptok> thus -irc would be best
<hobgoblin> k thanks mneptok
<mneptok> np
<hobgoblin> bye
<ikonia> is he saing myself and hook are an issue ?
<jussi> no
<jussi> he thought this place was the place to come since you and h0-0k idle in -beginners
<ikonia> ahhh
<jussi> and good morning!
<ikonia> good morning to you too
<jussi> see PM
<mneptok> my fun op moment of the day:
<mneptok> 02:53 < asianmale> codebrainz: your gay as hell lol
<mneptok> 02:54 -!- asianmale was kicked from #ubuntu by mneptok [asianmale]
<mneptok> 02:54 < codebrainz> mneptok, thank you
<mneptok> 02:56 [Freenode] [msg(codebrainz)] i don't know if you're gay or not, but Hell is decidedly heterosexual. otherwise it would be far more fabulous, and better decorated.
<ikonia> hello there oCean_
<oCean_> good morning
<ikonia> morning to you
<oCean_> <student> in #u seems chinese
<ikonia> ok
<oCean_> and not willing to go to the appropriate chan
<oCean_> however, his ip is UK based
<ikonia> I'm watching
<oCean_> thx
<ikonia> no problem
<elky> He really needs to learn to put his whole argument on one line.
<h00k> er, wait, what?
<h00k> oh, I had to read the whole thing.
<h00k> I was going to say...I'm definitely not causing any problems in -beginners
<jussi> h00k: you are a probblem everywhere...  what a re you on about? :P
 * jussi hugs h00k
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, IdleOne said: ubottu: ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tsimpson> !no ru is <reply> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !noX is <reply> To start your system in text mode only (no gdm, no X) append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu.
<guntbert> hi, I'm here to "defend" my !noX proposal
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> guntbert: I was just think a link to a wiki that explains start to finish how that is done for newbies to be able to do it would be good
<IdleOne> thinking*
<guntbert> IdleOne: that would certainly be good, but I'm afraid there is no such page, and newbies usually don't want to start text only anyway
<IdleOne> What I mean is it may not be obvious to a new user how to get to the kernel line in the grub menu.
<guntbert> IdleOne: ack, how about !noX is <reply> To start your system in text mode only (no gdm, no X) append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing <shift> during boot.
<IdleOne> there ya go
<IdleOne> now wait for someone with access to add it
<IdleOne> tsimpson: perhaps ^^
<guntbert> ok, but there is no need for me to idle here in the meantime - thx for your ongoing support
<tsimpson> I'd *really* prefer a wiki page for that, and some people do still have the "old" grub
<tsimpson> also, why not use the "recovery mode" option?
<IdleOne> guntbert: perhaps you can add a section to the !grub2 wiki
<IdleOne> when the section is added then maybe add a !noX alias
<tsimpson> avoid using "gdm" too, say something like "the login manager" to be more generic and less technical
<guntbert> tsimpson: 1) can we have it as a hint for the helpers in the meantime? 2) because it will work in /etc/default/grub too and we sometimes want a full but text only system
<guntbert> avoiding "gdm" is fine
<tsimpson> /etc/default/grub is for grub2 right? what about those who've upgraded?
<IdleOne> still using the old grub
<guntbert> IdleOne: I'm a bit pressed for time, and writing articles is not something I do very well, so I'd like to not edit the wiki :-)
<IdleOne> guntbert: if you look at the wiki, you will see that it doesn't have to be Shakespear :)
<IdleOne> and you can take your time to edit the wiki.
<guntbert> ok, how about that: just add the factoid now and I'll edit the wiki and then we change the factoid (I've seen questions "how can I start without X" nearly every day)
<guntbert> promised, I'll edit it
<tsimpson> it'd need to be be applicable to both grubs
<guntbert> tsimpson: ack, I'll check on that and return later
<tsimpson> !nox is <reply> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> but plz to fix later ^ :)
<guntbert> promised :-)
<guntbert> bye for now
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (h3n)
<guntbert> Hi, its me again :-)
<ikonia> hello
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (grobe0ba)
<guntbert> upon looking into the wiki for the promised edit I fond that the !grub2 factoid points to a page whuch has NOTE: A more recent version of the information on this page can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  .
<guntbert> on it as first line - 2 questions arise: should the factoid be changed? where should I make the edit for booting into text mode
<guntbert> ?
<guntbert> oh my god, *that* happens when I try to type fast : s/fond/found/;  s/whuch/which/
<Flannel> Hmm, yeah, that factoid should be changed.  No idea why the grub2 folks were using wiki.ubuntu.com for that anyway
<guntbert> Flannel: so we go with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<Flannel> guntbert: From a quick cursory glance, looks like all/most of the information from the wiki page is on help, so pretend the wiki page doesn't exist
<Flannel> guntbert: Yeah, per wiki
<guntbert> Flannel: ok, thx
<h00k> jussi: all I do is cause problems. You've found me out.
<h00k> ikonia: that works, too.
<ikonia> asking for #991 numbers, omg, ranting about americans, I'm yet to see a line of help
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> s/991/911
<h00k> /
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and he's doing the same in #backtrack-linux
<h00k> fantastic.
<ikonia> so I think we can take it his intentions where not "help"
<ikonia> he's back
<ikonia> I'm speaking to him in pm
<h00k> who'se that, val or hiexpo?
<ikonia> val
<ikonia> what a surprise it was an #archlinux-offtopic guy posting the stupid flash links
<Valkyrie> I'd like to report an unfairban/false claims
<Valkyrie> I'll post the screenshots.
<ikonia> please do
<Valkyrie> http://i45.tinypic.com/fz5729.jpg
<ikonia> yes ?
<ikonia> and ?
<h00k> ikonia++;
<Valkyrie> Sorry. Second pic refuses to upload
<Valkyrie> I'll go to another source.
<Valkyrie> One se.
<ikonia> there isn't a second picture
<ikonia> that's the full conversation
<ikonia> I'm curious to what this second picture will be
<Valkyrie> http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt50/Valkyrie-10/2010-07-05-140410_1366x768_scrot.png
<Valkyrie> (:
<Valkyrie> There
<Valkyrie> Just highlighting the bullshit 'abuse in pm' Because, I saw no direct attack in that PM
<ikonia> Valkyrie: again yes ?
<h00k> I don't see any problems.
<Valkyrie> I'm not sure however, how he took it
<Valkyrie> (:
<ikonia> Valkyrie: I asked you a simple question, and you told me the channel has a stick up it's ass
<Valkyrie> You can surely see why I said it, no?
<Valkyrie> (:
<ikonia> no
<Valkyrie> Well!
<Valkyrie> You're more oblivious than I thought.
<ikonia> "why did you post that link" which is a stupid flash video in a support channel
<ikonia> it's s pretty ressonable question
<Valkyrie> Please, i'd rather talk to someone other than the person who banned me
<ikonia> no problem then
<Valkyrie> And, I answered reasonably.
<h00k> Fantastic.
<Valkyrie> I told you, straight up, that people need'a laugh once in a while.
<Valkyrie> Which. Was the answer.
<Valkyrie> Comma, not period
<Valkyrie> xD Sorry
<h00k> Valkyrie: the purpose of that channel isn't to make people laugh or post offtopic .swfs in the channel. It's quite easily hilighted in the /topic of the channel.
<h00k> Valkyrie: do you have any more business here?
<h00k> Valkyrie: If you don't, take a look at the !guidelines I had ubottu link you
<h00k> Valkyrie: also, /part the channel and feel free to stop back in 24 hours to discuss your ban.
 * h00k shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-27
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !removegnome3 is To remove !Gnome3 if you are having issues please see this guide: http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/downgrading-from-gnome-3-to-gnome-2/
<bazhang> now he's trolling -cn, what a surprise
<ubottu> TeamColtra called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Hmmm, maybe Guest21598 is reading like... an hour ago.
<IdleOne> really bad lag
<Flannel> Half hour, it seems.
<Flannel> IdleOne: or he's page-upped and doesn't know it.
<IdleOne> that is possible
<IdleOne> been there and done that
<ubottu> Jeruvy called the ops in #ubuntu (rigin)
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (Rigin)
<em> Hey is anyone here authorized to remove bans in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> on you?
<IdleOne> em: done
<em> Yes why would that matter?
<IdleOne> connection all fixed now?
<mneptok> emma: you got banned *again*?
<IdleOne> em: actually that was a silly thing of me to ask
<em> To the best of my knowledge. I think there was a kid in Iraq DDoSing me. He got klined.
<IdleOne> but the forward has been removed
<em> Okay great thanks.
<IdleOne> welcome
<em> same thing in #ubuntu-uk and #ubuntu if you can lift those
<IdleOne> I don't see one for you in #ubuntu
<em> oh okay good.
<IdleOne> as for #ubuntu-uk you need to ask in #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> or message on of the ops
<em> Okay sure. :)
<IdleOne> em: please try joining #ubuntu now
<em> okay sure
<em> Thanks for all the help folks.
<IdleOne> em: Please follow the guidelines :)
<IdleOne> have a good day/night
<em> tata (don't mind my part message - it's a quote from Dune but I can't remember how to change it in irssi)
<ubottu> In ubottu, mrdeb said: where is grubcfg
<bazhang> !grub2 >mrdeb
<mrdeb> hmm
 * Pici checks under the couch cushions
<mrdeb> so this is the special room huh
<bazhang> room 101, yes
<mrdeb> ubottu sent me here
<ubottu> mrdeb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> mrdeb: When you use 'is' in a message to ubottu, it thinks you are making a factoid.
<Pici> where 'is' grubcfg.
<mrdeb> what
<Pici> 00:15:38 <ubottu> In ubottu, mrdeb said: where is grubcfg
<mrdeb> yes, where is it
<bazhang> ask without the !
<Pici> Its a bot, not a person, ask a user in #ubuntu
<Pici> bazhang: he was in pm
<bazhang> in #ubuntu , and I sent you the factoid to read
<mrdeb> i did ask and then they sent me t o obutto
<mrdeb> ok
<IdleOne> mrdeb: ubottu is a program that provides information, when you see it speaking to you it means you should read and most likely follow the links it provides
<mrdeb> yes like the link to this room
<IdleOne> correct but had you read what the bot said is that it forwarded your edit request
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  <---- this link mrdeb
<mrdeb> hmm
<ikonia> what a surprise MadHaTTer666
<ikonia> been a problem many times
<genii-around> Hm, !backtrack just seems to end with listing Ultimate Edition
<Pici> I think that is how the factoid is.
<bazhang> ultimate is now Super OS I though
<Pici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> +t
<genii-around> on the factoids page it has at the end:  Ultimate Edition $hr$<deleted>cut off...
<bazhang> ubuntuser seems familiar aka pythonsnake
<Pici> huh?
<bazhang> asking very odd questions: what is the best DE to compile python
<jpds> the best Germany?
<Pici> bazhang: Where?
<bazhang> Pici, a bit earlier, but many more such
<Pici> 10:41:24 >>>> ubuntuuser is now known as PythonSnake
<bazhang> is making a windows usb stick (with ubuntu) on topic? seen several requests for same of late
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I'd say no as the technical issues are more to do with Windows than with Ubuntu, and ##windows should have people knowlageable enough about *NIX to help with that side of things.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, yep. wonder how many of these folks get their iso from technet as well
<bazhang> iirc-dev
<oCean> ohai!
<oCean> one more word about frankcox757
<oCean> as soon as he was told that support for mint was in #linuxmint-help on _irc.spotchat.org_ he did join #linuxmint-help
<oCean> only on freenode
<oCean> so no one was there, then he came back in #u
<oCean> oh, and ikonia: p57976C8E.dip.t-dialin.net/87.151.108.142 is definitely lars
<oCean> !nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oCean> ^Apparently I had to use !nomodeset is <reply> A common...
<oCean> What's the proper way to edit this?
<IdleOne> oCean: !no nomodeset is <reply> ....
<IdleOne> but it looks fine as it is
<oCean> nope
<IdleOne> hehe ok
<oCean> it says blah is ... is blah
<oCean> let me try
<IdleOne> you might have to do it twice
<oCean> !no nomodeset is <reply> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<oCean> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oCean> IdleOne: thanks!
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> ah, ok I see where it looked funny
<zub> Hi. As I asked yesterday... got a ban on #ubuntu and I don't know why.
<zub> yest. I was told to try later, as the person who banned me was n/a
<IdleOne> zub: The issue appears to be complicated and I am not in a position to make a decision on the ban removal. I suggest you return in a few (5 or so) hours when the op who set the ban should be active
<zub> complicated?
<IdleOne> correct
<zub> also, may I know who is the person who gave me the ban? I coudl then discuss it directly with the person
<zub> ah, "correct", now I know what's going on :)
<IdleOne> you do?
<IdleOne> feel free to clue me in
<zub> blah, wrong statement
<zub> in fact it was supposed to mean "I'm annoyed as "correct" doesn't help a bit"
 * zub is not native speaker
<IdleOne> I am not annoyed.
<zub> well, I am, though it's not your falt, so /me calms down
<zub> it's just frustrating
<zub> so, to comply with local rules, I'm to leave and return in $NOW+5h?
<zub> $NOW+5 = 1:40am... so I will be asleep
<zub> IdleOne: (once again) may I know who set the ban/it there a way I can talk directly to him/her?
<IdleOne> I understand the frustration and appreciate your understanding. At this point I don't have more information than to say come back in about 4-5hrs
<zub> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> thank you.
<mattmatteh> wabi ban please ?
<mattmatteh> LjL: thanks
<LjL> thank you
<mattmatteh> :)
<Pici> mattmatteh: Can we help you with anything else?
<mattmatteh> Pici: i was just tabbing through the channels i was in and noticed that, probably not at the moment
<wabi> wow..i got it now.. thankz to marinez :)
<marienz> wabi: don't forget to verify your email address
<wabi> just about to do it, marienz
<wabi> done :) thankz again, marienz for helping out
<LjL> wabi: if you have any more issues with it please inquire in #freenode. on the other hand, if you want to discuss your ban in #ubuntu, you can do it here.
<LjL> wabi: please, leave if you have nothing to discuss here
<LjL> wabi: also you can speak here, no need to keep sending me notices
<bazhang> * [perme] (~digger@cable-178-148-10-56.dynamic.sbb.rs): Break Into A Server!
<bazhang> seems to be advising how to zero a partition
<LjL> uhm, it's *sort* of appropriate given the question was how to uninstall ubuntu...
<bazhang> risky for a brand new user, imo
<bazhang> alphapsi did not read a single link given
<bazhang> hope he/she has backups
<zub> Hi there. Any luck of discussing my "favourite" issue? Or am I too early?
<zub> (talking of my ban at #ubuntu)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> zub: looking ...
<zub> mneptok: you possibly don't have context... soprry for not providing any
<zub> I first discussed it yesterday here, it was oCean I talked to
<zub> was told to ask later, as the person who banned me wasnt available
<zub> then I was here several hours ago and was told pretty much the same thing by IdleOne
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-28
<zub> by this point I have to say I don't care about being able to go to #ubuntu, though I do wonder why have I got the ban
<LjL> zub: the issue is that you appears to have been caught by a ban on some possibly malicious people/bots.
<zub> ok, finally some info
<zub> after two days of kefkesque replies
<LjL> zub: i assume you're very sure you don't have anything to do with them bots?
<zub> I am sure and I want to know why and why banned me...
<LjL> zub: it's your ident. may i ask what it is? it seems relatively unique.
<mneptok> zub: they did not ban *you*. they banned abusive clients and your ident/mask is caught in that net.
<zub> from what I know I got the ban on may 15th, and last time I was in #ubuntu was on may 10th
<zub> mneptok: aah
<zub> I thought the "ident" means me = my registered nick, though obviously I don't know freenode
<zub> funny thing is that up to now nobody told me
<LjL> zub: nope, your ident appears to be "U2FsdGVkX1"
<mneptok> zub: change ident and the problem will resolve itself. however, if it turns out later that you ARE one of the abusive clients (and i'm not saying you are) we will probably escalate the issue to Freenode.
<LjL> zub: are you connecting from some sort of institution perhaps?
<mneptok> zub: in other words, "tread lightly once that ident is changed"
<zub> LjL: yes - http://www-en.fjfi.cvut.cz/DesktopDefault.aspx?ModuleId=1379
<LjL> zub: then i assume you can't change that ident. hmm
<mneptok> LjL: a previous abusive client with that ident was from chello.nl, so i doubt it's institutional.
<zub> well, now I'm finally getting some info, which is good
<zub> as for the particular ban - I don't care, it can stay in place
<zub> it just that I had the feeling I was banned personally and that made me moderately angry and curious...
<mneptok> zub: it wasn't you. but i can ban you personally if you'd like justification for you indignation. ;)
<LjL> zub: until we can discuss the issue with the operator who set the ban, if you want, we can set a temporary exemption for you from the ban. but it will have to be reset every time you join. just ask here. would you like one now?
<zub> hm, so, before I leave you... could anybody pls. explain this ident thing on freenode?
<LjL> zub: type /whois zub
<LjL> it will show that [01:06:10] [Whois] zub is U2FsdGVkX1@linux.fjfi.cvut.cz (David)
<mneptok> zub: it's not just Freenode. it's part of the IRC RFC.
<zub> well, the idents here seem different than what I'm used to
<LjL> zub: zub!U2FsdGVkX1@linux.fjfi.cvut.cz is called your "hostmask", and in particular the "U2FsdGVkX1" part is called your ident
<mneptok> ident daemons on Unix servers usually use UNAME for ident
<zub> well, normally I see ^username or ~username here, not U2FsdGVkX1
<LjL> zub: your ident can be set in two ways. either from your client, or from an "identd" daemon running on your machine. in this case, it's the latter - and that means you can't change it yourself, the sysadmin has to
<zub> (on ircnet for example)
<LjL> zub: well i don't know why that is, but maybe your sysadmin treats freenode specially for some reason unknown to me
<zub> ah, I see you have a reasonable ident - so I wonder how come I have this
<zub> anyway - I giess that's all I needed to no
<LjL> i have no idea
<LjL> all i know from the web is this: The first several characters – U2FsdGVkX1/ – are the base64 encoding of “salted__”.
<mneptok> zub: also, if your sysadmin uses the same ident string for *every* user, that's an extremely poor idea.
<LjL> so this is not a random ident
<LjL> but i have no clue why you would have it
<zub> mneptok: by "user" I mean $USER = zub
<LjL> zub: that's usually what the ident is set to, indeed, the user name on the machine
<zub> ok, I'll look into why does it eng up with such ugly string
<mneptok> zub: it is possible to tell an ident daemon to return the same ident string for every user. this is a terrible idea. ensure your sysadmin is not doing this, or is struck with a cluebat.
<zub> anyway now I know all I needed (apart from why I ahev such ugly ident, which is for me to investigate)
<LjL> zub: i'm sorry for the delay in letting you know, but we were a bit puzzled as well.
<zub> I got the assumption (wrong one) that freenode just reinterprets the ident somehow
<zub> I wodner why, though... I do not wish to pry into your secrets :-P
<zub> but it felt kafquesque...
<zub> anyway, so I consider this resolved... I don't need any exception and I don't care if the ban stays in place
<zub> thanks and bye
<LjL> zub: well just pop back here if you do need one later
<mneptok> zub: well, i can /kick you, and prove there is an exit. with Kafka, there is *never* an exit. ;)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops zub Please provide an exempt for zub from #ubuntu-ops-monitor when they request one. They're seemingly caught by an ident ban on a bunch of bots.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> LjL: my wife just discovered the existence of Nutellerias. if there is one near you, we may need to borrow your sofa.
<IdleOne> I remember as a kid my grand mother refusing to by any "threats" of any kind but nutella was like buying pasta. we ALWAYS had some in the house
<IdleOne> treats*
<IdleOne> heh
<LjL> we don't have nutellerias :(
<IdleOne> she wouldn't buy threats either though
<IdleOne> dinner...
<mneptok> LjL: apparently there is one in Bologna
<popey> i had to google, but also guessed a nutellerias is basically a shop that sells nutella?
<mneptok> popey: quite so.
<popey> golly
<bazhang> uhgtt same one as this ooohwhateverblah
<bazhang> hes making no sense
<Corey> Time to add a !zune factoid?
<Corey> aka "It don't work."
<mneptok> "Consult your OEMs published system requirements."
<Corey> mneptok: Indeed.
<Jordan_U> Anyone mind dealing with bronaugh in #ubuntu-offtopic? (see initial problem in #ubuntu).
<Corey> Sure.
<ikonia> hello Canis
<Canis> Hello
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<Canis> Oh no, I just clicked a link here
<Canis> I forgot to exit
<Canis> Good day/night
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> shockrates = Goliath
<Pici> Is he banned?
<Pici> I was thinking about removing the bot bug stuff from !bugs
<bazhang> not by his cloak, if so
<tsimpson> Pici: I think that's probably a good idea and moving that to another factoid
<Pici> tsimpson: great, I'll make the change then.
<Pici> I'll leave it in !botbugs when I'm done.
<tsimpson> great :)
<Pici> !botbugs
<ubottu> Bugs in or wishlist items for the Ubuntu IRC Bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots - For requesting new factoids, see !usage
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tsimpson> hopefully I'll get no more ubuntu bugs reported against ubuntu-bots, though that did reduce after ubuntu made it "harder" to use the +reportbug page
<Pici> It never really did belong in the !bugs factoid anyway, and the folks more-likely to log a bug against the bot probably know how to do so anyway.
<genii-around> Heh, I thought jpds was kidding about international caps lock day, but apparently it really is!
<Pici> great.
<LjL> GREAT!
<jpds> genii-around: WOULD I LIE TO YOU!??!
<jpds> Oh, wait... don't answer that.
<genii-around> jpds: Hmmm
<genii-around> Well, at least caps lock day isn't falling on speak like a pirate day....
<jpds> Why do people insist on using unsupport releases.
<Pici> le sigh
<gord> those people are great :P
<gord> bug reports \o/
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: anything that is here
<Pici> PythonSnake: Can we help you?
<PythonSnake> No thanks ;D
<Pici> PythonSnake: If you have nothing to discuss, then we ask that you depart the channel.
<Pici> See /topic
<PythonSnake> I was chatting with ubottu
<PythonSnake> and entered "anything that is here"
<ikonia> I'm getting tired of this
<PythonSnake> he answered Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<PythonSnake> is that a bug ?
<Pici> PythonSnake: No, ubottu thought that you were making a factoid edit.
<Pici> [something] *is* [something else]
<PythonSnake> oh
<PythonSnake> sorry
<PythonSnake> :)
<Pici> !usage > PythonSnake
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Puuks was given the answer in the channel to his question, was given the answer in pm to his question after he hassled me directly, then asked again in the channel despite others also telling him the info
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Why not put that on the banforward comment?
<ikonia> Pici: I shall
<IdleOne> !bot > anonboo
<Corey> I probably should have asked here first, but is www.askmebetter.com considered appropriate?
<oCean> it's somewhat similar to !details, so I don't see why it would not be appropriate
<Corey> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Corey> Gotcha.
<Corey> I didn't know that was there.
<Corey> Thanks!
<Pici> nooww you knooowww
<shockrates> hey
<Pici> Hello
<Pici> How can we help you today?
<shockrates> can someone please add those 2 deb packages in ubuntu repository? http://pcsxr.codeplex.com/releases/view/50048 Thanks
<Pici> shockrates: you should have received information from ubottu on how to go about requesting those be added/
<shockrates> Pici: i read it
<shockrates> its already packaged
<shockrates> someone just should add it. (if i was in archlinux i would have addeded myself)
<Pici> shockrates: Okay, and that lead you to this channel how?
<maco> shockrates: did you put the source packages on REVU?
<maco> shockrates: if so, #ubuntu-motu is the place to go to get the package reviewed and sponsored. if not, go do that
<Pici> shockrates: could you answer our questions?
<Pici> I need a break from IRC for a few hours. I'm getting edgy.
<jussi> Pici: you are an awesome source of info today :)
<LjL> s/today//
<Pici> Thanks :)
<LjL-Yaaic> i am without electricity, no idea when itll come back
<oCean> aye
<Pici> is your AC tripping your circuit breakers?
<jussi> Congratulations to genii-around on being the first IRC member approved by the IRCC :=)
<Tm_T> uh, we had a meeting?
<genii-around> Coffee for all!
<Pici> genii-around: congrats :)
 * oCean grabs his mug
<Tm_T> genii-around: congratulations and welcome aboard
<Corey> Yay!
<genii-around> Thanks people
<jussi> Tm_T: on sunday, yes
<jussi> Tm_T: I expect you were juhannus'ing
<Tm_T> jussi: you forget I don't do any of those (:
<Tm_T> just like I don't do birthdays or any other holidays
<jussi> genii-around: I expect you want a cloak?
<genii-around> jussi: Yes please. Do I go ask now in #freenode ?
<jussi> no
<jussi> Corey: can has cloak for genii-around?
<jussi> or nhandler?
<tsimpson> or niko
<genii-around> Work :( Back in 5-10
<niko> hi
<niko> ubuntu/member cloak ?
<tsimpson> please :)
<Pici> o.O
<Tm_T> gnii-around?
<oCean> gnii !
<jussi> niko: ?
<jussi> lol
<oCean> gniihihihi
<Pici> the account name is genii too
<niko> lol, sorry
 * Tm_T huggles all with all warmness they can
<niko> stupid alias
<nhandler> Fixed
<jussi> 3 different cloaks! :D
<Corey> Doh,niko beat me to it.
<jussi> haha
<genii-around> Cool.
<niko> genii-around: you should record that :)
<oCean> hi edbian
<edbian> We volunteer on this channel to help others.  Are there people that do this support as their job?
<edbian> oCean: whatup
<edbian> :)
<oCean> sure there are 'real' jobs in support
<oCean> how come you ask us?
<edbian> IDK who else to ask
<edbian> :P
<edbian> Does Ubuntu offer these jobs?
<edbian> Who should I be talking to ?
<Tm_T> Ubuntu doesn't offer jobs, its companies like Canonical (:
<oCean> well, there's canonical, that does provide support, so they must have jobs for that
<edbian> oCean: thanks, I'll check out that site.
<oCean> LjL-Yaaic: are you a known troll?
<LjL-PowerPlz> oCean: positive
<oCean> cool
<LjL-PowerPlz> i need a hand crank for my air conditioning
<LjL-PowerPlz> and also for 3g, if this lasts much longer :P
<oCean> I may have a hand crank radio somewhere...
<LjL-PowerPlz> nerd
<oCean> and a solar-power-cell-phone-recharger
<oCean> never used either one
<LjL-PowerPlz> those are expensive
<oCean> the recharger? It's like 25 or 30 euros
<oCean> it comes with batteries!
<LjL-PowerPlz> hmm i've seen them for more
<oCean> If I could find it, it'd be yours
<oCean> batteries not included :p
<jussi> LjL-PowerPlz: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/dynamo-hand-crank-usb-cell-phone-emergency-charger-24036 and http://www.dealextreme.com/p/solar-powered-self-recharging-3-led-flashlight-phone-charger-28935 for example
<oCean> good ol' dealextreme :)
<jussi> dealextreme is awesom
<jussi> the first one is under 3$
<jussi> :D
<LjL-PowerPlz> or maybe i could buy an UPS :P
<LjL-PowerPlz> the 800 number says there's blackouts in several streets, will take "about an hour" to fix
<LjL-PowerPlz> pity an hour has already passed since this started
<oCean> we have this massive V12 diesel generator at work
<oCean> it NOISY when it runs
<genii-around> LjL-PowerPlz: How long is your phone good for like this?
<LjL-PowerPlz> genii-around: not very long i'm afraid, i'm using it as wifi hotspot and it gets VERY hot
<LjL-PowerPlz> oh lord now alarms are going off, yay
<genii-around> Air Raid!
<Tm_T> good night
<LjL> maybe it's back for real
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (Testbe_)
<Testbe_> hello
<Testbe_> i want complain
<LjL> hi
<Testbe_> LjL: Why can BluesKaj always post  the list
<Testbe_> i do not need it
<LjL> Testbe_: blueskaj didn't "post a list", he called the ops to deal with you
<Testbe_> yes he post it
<Testbe_> he did
<LjL> ok so he did
<LjL> who cares
<Testbe_> he typed !ops > and ! ops |
<Testbe_> and it annoys me always to get a pm
<LjL> Testbe_: the point is, you're really not supposed to say things like "everyone stop talking" and "we can't help you because i need help now" on #Ubuntu
<Testbe_> and to get a highlight
<LjL> Testbe_: well then perhaps you shouldn't troll the channel
<LjL> then people wouldn't call ops on you
<Testbe_> and pms are forbidden
<LjL> no they aren't
<Testbe_> i do not know how he did this
<Testbe_> to call an op
<Testbe_> s
<LjL> PMs are not "forbidden", i don't know where you get that idea
<Testbe_> i feel worst harassment
<Testbe_> ok
<Testbe_> it is the rules
<LjL> which rules?
<Testbe_> "Ask your question in the channel that is most relevant to your query"
<Testbe_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> and that forbids PMs, how?
<Testbe_> there stands he should ask in the channel
<Testbe_> and not me in the query
<genii-around> Testbe_: Which actually in this case when you asked about installing kubuntu, should have been the #kubuntu channel
<LjL> you're misreading it.
<LjL> that rule absolutely doesn't forbid PMs
<Testbe_> ok
<Testbe_> you should add this rule
<Testbe_> it is very annoying to be highlighted
<LjL> no
<Corey> Testbe_: Most unlikely.
<LjL> we shouldn't
<LjL> Testbe_: are you Lars?
<Testbe_> no
<Testbe_> okay can i get voice
<LjL> Testbe_: only if you understand that you are really not supposed to behave like you behaved
<Testbe_> ok
<LjL> Testbe_: or for that matter, to complain loudly if someone highlights you
<Testbe_> less arroganze ?
<LjL> Testbe_: less of the whole "i need help so everyone shut up" thing
<Testbe_> ok
<Testbe_> thanks
<Testbe_> but everybody talkes
<Testbe_> and writes something
<LjL> that's what a big channel causes
<LjL> can't be helped
<Testbe_> ok ok
<Corey> Testbe_: Quite. That's why you ask your question all on one line, and wait for people to assist.
<Gary> a /lastlog testbe_ seems to show that they were just trolling, imho
<Corey> Gary!
<Gary> hey Corey babes!
<LjL> hi gary
<Gary> hey LjL, you lot all good then?
<LjL> i'm alright, you?
<oCean> who's Gary ?
<oCean> hi Gary!
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Testbe_ Probably LarsTorbens, anyway ban removed for now
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> I'm good, still busy irl, but doing well.
<Gary> hey oCean, you're a new(ish) op in #u aren't you?  welcome!
<oCean> indeed and thx
<Corey> Gary: Same here.
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: C++ is a language
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: C is a language
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: ruby is a language
<IdleOne> !scope > PythonSnake
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (PythonSnake doesn't know how to !msgthebot)
<LjL> wut
<LjL> ah
<LjL> [00:38:28] <grex23> what the hell
<LjL> [00:38:36] <grex23> how the fuck did you get ops?
<LjL> [00:38:45] <LjL> that's none of your business
<LjL> [00:38:55] <grex23> yes its my business cause ill get you klined
<LjL> [00:39:11] <grex23> now scram
<tonyyarusso> heh
<LjL> [00:41:47] <grex23> BANG BANG BANG your italian you must be familiar with la famiglia
<LjL> [00:42:29] <grex23> *BANG* still ignored tho
<tonyyarusso> just add them to the bantracker notes
<LjL> i did
<Corey> I fail to see the value that shellmix.com brings to our namespace.
<LjL> it would be better if they had a least a cloak
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-29
<marienz> we've not had much luck explaining to shellmix that it'd be a good idea for them to run a reliable ident and discuss ilining/cloaking with us
<Corey> Instead they periodically have abusive users ruin things for everyone.
<Aadya> are you there ikonia?
<Aadya> are you there bazhang?
<Aadya> or Pici?
<Aadya> rww?
<IdleOne> Aadya: How can we help you?
<bazhang> Aadya, whats up
<Aadya> ummm , Did you guys know Vibhav went to a vacation to USA?
<bazhang> yes
<Aadya> I am Vibhav
<bazhang> ok
<Aadya> in USA
<Aadya> so is my home IP unbanned?
<bazhang> Aadya, since you were to come here after your month break and discuss before its removal, no
<Aadya> bazhing - vibhav=rpande=Adaya
<Aadya> on 7 July , will I be unbanned?
<bazhang> come and discuss then. why are you in #ubuntu now
<Aadya> Very Sorry!
<bazhang> thanks
<Aadya> Can I go to offtopic then?
<bazhang> were you banned there?
<IdleOne> yes
<Aadya> this is what ikonia did
<Aadya> Thanks1
<IdleOne> err not yes to him
<bazhang> yes banned? or yes, can go
<IdleOne> yes to your question bazhang
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> well lets see if he behaves
<IdleOne> lol but he was fast on the draw
<IdleOne> the fact that he came here to let us know is a good step I think
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and he parted #ubuntu immediately
<IdleOne> right
<bazhang> he never even tried any of the proposed fixes
<Corey> bazhang: Of course not.
<Corey> He was looking for a way to rant at people.
<bazhang> remastersys could do that, but thats a PPA
<IdleOne> he could just use !clone
<IdleOne> no need remaster, who knows what changes they go make and break everything and then try to get support
<IdleOne> only tell you after you break your head for 3 hours trying to troubleshoot
<Corey> You can't win them all.
<IdleOne> nor should you try
<bazhang> * [mikevPussyboy] (~none@DARIASIL.MIT.EDU): none
<bazhang> got a bad feeling...
<J_E_S_U_S> #ubuntu
<J_E_S_U_S> oh
<J_E_S_U_S> Banned.
<J_E_S_U_S> guess i won't be helping people today
<bazhang> for what?
<J_E_S_U_S> why was I banned?
<J_E_S_U_S> for speaking french, "flooding", and telling an op to f* off
<J_E_S_U_S> all the while I was helping 5 people
<J_E_S_U_S> at the same time
<bazhang> that would do it
<bazhang> there is not karma that lets you flout guidelines
<J_E_S_U_S> yeah
<bazhang> so why mention helping people
<MrCleaWithHair> because it was an awkward situation
<bazhang> !guidelines | MrCleaWithHair
<ubottu> MrCleaWithHair: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | MrCleaWithHair and this too
<ubottu> MrCleaWithHair and this too: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<MrCleaWithHair> ubottu: YOU WERE ONE OF THEM
<ubottu> MrCleaWithHair: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrCleaWithHair> you and floodbot and Justin_??
<bazhang> MrCleaWithHair, pardon? you wish to resolve this? or not
<MrCleaWithHair> yeah
<bazhang> MrCleaWithHair, if yes, then take a few minutes to read those.
<MrCleaWithHair> you want me to sign the code of conduct?
<bazhang> just reading the two linked guides is sufficient
<IdleOne> Don't need to sign the code of conduct but you do need to abide by it if you wish to help in #ubuntu
<MrCleaWithHair> I can do that for you
<bazhang> take your time
<MrCleaWithHair> ok done. I'm sorry for trolling last night.
<bazhang> MrCleaWithHair, so you will abide by channel guidelines and rules?
<MrCleaWithHair> yes
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> MrCleaWithHair, try to join now
<MrCleaWithHair> bazhang: thank you. i'll behave.
<bazhang> you're in it seems
<bazhang> MrCleaWithHair, as we have resolved the issue, please part this channel thanks
<bronaugh> ok, so can someone perhaps un-quiet me in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> bronaugh: Howdy.
<bronaugh> hey, Flannel
<Tm_T> good morning
<Flannel> bronaugh: So, from what I can tell, it seems you were getting a bit frustrated and blew off some steam.
<bronaugh> pretty much.
<bronaugh> I ended up upgrading to 11.04 from 8.04 anyways. so whatever; in the end he was right.
<bronaugh> of course, new distro, new problems
<Flannel> bronaugh: I'm not sure why this quiet still exists, I imagine it's mistakenly forgotten about, but just to be thorough, I'm going to just make sure you're comfortable participating in a non-grating manner.
<Flannel> bronaugh: That is to say, people shutting you down rudely or otherwise merely for asking about EOL isn't something I endorse,
<bronaugh> alright...
<Flannel> but, being friendly (even if remaining friendly means taking a step away for a while) is also certainly something we like to see.
<Flannel> (That helps you anyway, since people are less likely to help someone who is grating)
<Flannel> anyway, I think I've rambled long enough, let me see about removing the quiet.
<bronaugh> alright.
<Flannel> bronaugh: I think I got it.  Please join #ubuntu and say something so we can verify I didn't miss something.
<Flannel> or, just say something, I guess, as you're already there.
<bronaugh> Flannel: I think you need -q
<Tm_T> done
<Flannel> They should be equivalent in the backend, but that may not be true anymore.
<bronaugh> Tm_T: thanks :)
<Flannel> Did you actually try to say something after the -b?
<Tm_T> it's not the same
<Tm_T> IIRC never been exactly the same
<Flannel> Tm_T: The ircd-seven for hyperion users faq said they were translated to be equivalent, or something similar to that.
<Flannel> Ah, no, it said that it no longer translates them.
<Flannel> I knew I read something about that.
<Tm_T> (:
<Flannel> Bantracker still translates them.  That's unfortunate.
<Tm_T> bronaugh: please confirm you can talk in the channel, and if you can, then you're free to leave this channel
<bronaugh> yeah, it's fine.
<Tm_T> jolly good
<bronaugh> thanks again.
<ikonia> I'm talking to pythonsnake in pm (if he responds)
<ikonia> Pythonsnake responded well in pm, took the guidelines URL and genuninly appears to have read it, so there should be an improvement in his contribution
<bazhang> already complaining about 11.10
<bazhang> xvilo and comics same IP
<Pici> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ is rather handy.  /me bookmarks
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> Pici: not very handy if the person you've just given it to doesn't read it
<Pici> ikonia: can you help me answer that last question, I'm not familiar with PCI compliance. I think I remember seeing you field a question on it previously.
<ikonia> yes, sure, sorry, I wasn't paying attention
<Pici> ikonia: thats why I asked here ;)
<bazhang> seems an odd way to remove older kernels
<ikonia> I suspect he's removed the package somehow and it's not picked up the file
<bazhang> pythonsnake is telling every user to PM him for support
<ikonia> yes, I've spoke to him about it earlier
<bazhang> anyone got a clue what dood is saying?
<ikonia> hello there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ikonia ..is there some kind of personal dislike amongst some members here ..I see a lot of picky coments about off topic talk when there little conversation in the chat
<ikonia> which channel/where
<ikonia> I've not been paying %100 attention, so you'll need to fill me in, and be a little specific if possible
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ok, what's happened and when
<ikonia> I've not seen anything in #ubuntu while I was active, so just offer the details
<BluesKaj> between em and tsimpson ...tsimpson seems to ahgve an "attitude"  that I haven't seen before . Personally i think new linux users find that discouraging
<ikonia> BluesKaj: people are playing games and trying to be a problem in the channel, so on occasion you have to be direct/to the point/%100 clear
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I agree it's not useful and it won't be continuing
<BluesKaj> undesrtood but I saw no game playing
<ikonia> yes, that's the intetion
<ikonia> emma / em is a long term problem user in the #ubuntu channels, and is for some reason upset about something and trying to make a point
<ikonia> all this has happened in other channels and now #ubuntu is being used to play games
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: me and em have been discussing the issues already
<ikonia> it will stop
<BluesKaj> anyway ..a personal observation... a little levity doesn't hurt occasionally when the chat isn't busy
<ikonia> BluesKaj: agreed,
<BluesKaj> ok thanks ikonia , that's all I have to say
<bazhang> genii-around, congrats! and an email from sabdfl himself as well!
<genii-around> bazhang: Thanks
 * genii-around ponders the "somewhat dubious" part
<em> Hi
<ikonia> hello
<bazhang> hi
<em> I do not accept that this is true:
<ikonia> what?
<em> ikonia: emma/em is a long term problem user in the #ubuntu channels, and is for some reason upset about something and trying to make a point
<ikonia> ok - don't accept it
<em> I could just as well say you are a long term problem in #ubuntu channels and be equally correct.
<ikonia> if you want, that's fine
<em> Thanks then. :)
<ikonia> ok, bye
<em> Okay sure one moment.
 * Pici passes out a bottle of aspirin to everyone
<bazhang> dood! where's my aspirin!
<mneptok> Pici: why is the pill you handed me labelled "Drano?"
<bazhang> :0
<Pici> mneptok: its a special pill just for you
<bazhang> dont even remember his issue, lost the link
<mneptok> Pici: i feel the love ;)
<LjL> DOOD, do you realize the channel has 1500 people and it's hard enough to follow it without people flooding and demanding immediate answers?
<DOOD> well
<DOOD> i have been waiting for the links to a forum u know
<DOOD> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DOOD> for along time
<DOOD> ok. LjL
<LjL> DOOD: people can be busy or whatever. anyway, we have a first problem i can see here
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> the best way to keep #ubuntu the least busy is to ask an articulate question on one line, and reply on one line
<LjL> think about what you need to say, and then say it and press enter when you're ready - don't follow it with a trail of other stuff
<DOOD> what do u mean enter key
<LjL> the Return key. the key that lets you send a line.
<maco> DOOD: return
<DOOD> so can i speak to dazhang
<LjL> i don't know whether bazhang is busy now or not, but meanwhile i want you to check out these factoids before you're allowed back into #ubuntu
<LjL> !etiquette > DOOD
<ubottu> DOOD, please see my private message
<genii-around> DOOD: For instance, what you wrote here earlier in five lines where you hit enter five times, starting with: "well" on a line of it's own, and ending with" "ok. LjL"  could have been written together at once, then hit the Enter key only at the end of it all.
<bazhang> now in #ubuntu
<Pici> who?
<Pici> nevermind.
<Pici> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> yessah
<LjL> dood, are you stoned?
<LjL> whops
<LjL> that was to pici :)
<LjL> dooood: please don't try rejoining #ubuntu until the issue is resolved
<doood> what do u mean
<mneptok> doood: changing your nick to avoid a ban
<LjL> i mean you are currently banned from #ubuntu and redirected to here, and you're not supposed to attempt rejoining #ubuntu using other nicknames and stuff
<doood> because what did i do
<mneptok> doood: you just did it. you know you did it. please do not insult our intelligence by feigning ignorance.
<doood> ok
<mneptok> thank you.
<doood> but what else did i do
<LjL> doood: i've tried to explain what you did, and until i'm sure you've got it, i won't remove the ban
<LjL> doood: you kept asking and asking again for something, *demanding* it be provided
<doood> could u explain again plz
<LjL> doood: you're simply not supposed to do that in #ubuntu
<doood> i stopped afterwords
<doood> when i was DOOD
<LjL> doood: ask a question, in ONE line, have some patience, and if there is no answer, ask again later (let at least 10 minutes or so pass), again in ONE line without saying things like "did you see my question"
<LjL> doood: yes, you stopped because you were banned ;)
<doood> plz uplift the ban
<LjL> doood: only if it's clear that you understand the rules. have you read the !etiquette thing i sent you?
<doood> yes and i am sorry
<mneptok> LjL: i'm off for a confcall. the ban i set is all yours to remove, if you wish.
<LjL> doood: another small thing, please type in full words. "plz" and "u" may not be clear to non-native speakers of english, of which #ubuntu has a large number
<LjL> mneptok: ok
<doood> ok
<doood> please you
<LjL> doood: you need to understand now that if i remove the ban, you won't be cut ANY more slack. you're supposed to know the rules now. if you misbehave again, you will be banned for much longer.
<doood> ok understood
<doood> but can i change my username back to DOOD
<bazhang> yes
<LjL> doood: you can change it to whatever you want, although i personally think it's important to maintain a single identity on freenode
<LjL> doood: the ban has been removed
<doood> thanks
<ikonia> I've seen that "well" <cr> before
<LjL> (i also prefer not to have to chase my highlights, but i thought i wouldn't tell him that)
<Tm_T> hi COOLDOOD, can we help you with something?
<COOLDOOD> can i speak to LjL
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: you've just spent 15 minutes discussing this with me
<ikonia> you can take a break for a day and come back after you've absorbed what I told you
<ikonia> if LjL is available you're welcome to speak to him
<COOLDOOD> please un ban me
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: come back in 24 hours - I explained things in great detail to you
<ikonia> if you keep asking, I'll assume you've not understood what I explained to you and ask that you take longer to consider it
<COOLDOOD> bur iwant wireless internet quickly
<ikonia> I understand that
<COOLDOOD> within at most1 hour
<ikonia> but maybe your need is clouding how you should behave, ljl spent time explaining it, and I've just done it again
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: less haste = more speed
<COOLDOOD> ok i uderstood very quickly i do 1 more bad thing and ban me 4ever
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've explained it to you in pm for 15 minutes - no
<COOLDOOD> ineed wirless quick
<ikonia> you can come back to tomorrow when you've thought it through
<COOLDOOD> come on with a pat on the back
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: no - please stop asking. We'll see you in 24 hours if you wish
<COOLDOOD> i wish2 minutes
<ikonia> no, 24 hours
<COOLDOOD> 10 hours
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: it's not a negotion
<ikonia> negotiation
<COOLDOOD> but u dont know how i feel so upset an crying
<ikonia> I'm sorry about that
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: I think we are done now - I'll speak to you (or anyone in this channel) in 24 hours
<nhandler> COOLDOOD: I would suggest parting this channel and waiting until tomorrow as ikonia has requested
<ikonia> please try to consider the information LjL gave you
<COOLDOOD> i swear iam crying now
 * LjL rolls eyes until they fall out
<ikonia> LjL: you're welcome to give him more time, I've just tried for 15 minutes in pm
<LjL> eh, my own PM was long enough
<ikonia> fair enough
<Pici> I think you both handled it well here.
<ikonia> I'll take and appreciate the compliment
<LjL> :)
<mneptok> the users that *really* need networking support aren't asking for it on IRC, as IRC require a functioning network connection *somewhere*
<mneptok> and i can assure you, people that have paid for a support contract from Canonical have far, far fewer constraints on their behavior than do IRC users. be as rude or demanding as you want. you paid good money.
<ikonia> I wouldn't take that attitude from paying customers
<genii-around> Me either
<mneptok> Canonical does not pay support engineers to teach etiquette. you're paid to solve problems. if a customer becomes unmanageable, that's why there's management. :)
<charlie-tca> true in most customer support positions
<genii-around> customer: $^%#@!!!    tech: Let me patch you through to my supervisor
<mneptok> genii-around: better - "I'm sorry. I did not quite hear that. Could you repeat it?"
<mneptok> (most people won't repeat it)
<oCean> DOOD: what's up?
<DOOD> is LjL around
<oCean> I think you where told to return tomorrow
<oCean> DOOD: if there's nothing else, you can part now
<DOOD> unban please
<oCean> not now - you where told what to do
<DOOD> u cant just do it 4 me
<DOOD> can u sole a problem with my wir;ess stick
<DOOD> solve wireless
<mneptok> DOOD: you will not be unbanned for at least 24h. that is non-negotiable. continuing to /join this channel and ask will result in increases to 48h, 72h etc. evetually the ban will become permanent if you do not stop asking.
<genii-around> DOOD: When one operator has banned you and says "come back in 24 hours" .. another operator will not unban you before the original one would have.
<DOOD> ok but can u solve aproblem 4 me
<mneptok> no. this is not a support channel.
<DOOD> so what is ? the one i got banned from ?
<mneptok> DOOD: yes. #ubuntu is the support channel.
<DOOD> oh bye
<mneptok> DOOD: please "/part #ubuntu-ops" until tomorrow.
<DOOD> ok
 * mneptok resets the timer
<mneptok> wagers? anyone?
<genii-around> I give em maybe 2 hours
<genii-around> mneptok: Since it will be midnight in their timezone in about 1 hour 45 minutes, my bet is they return like 1 minute after midnight local time hoping ban auto-expires
<mneptok> 24h != tomorrow
<mneptok> but i'll bet you're right.
 * popey spies DOOD turn up in -uk
<popey> (joined and left)
<Pici> :(
 * jpds wonders how useful usr13 really is.
<ikonia> why is it when you help people and ask questions to get them the help they need, they ignore them and give you other random bits of information that's just usless and do random things like reboot in the middle of debugging
<jpds> ikonia: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ikonia> he's doing that on his own :)
<jpds> He knows what a button looks like?
<genii-around> ikonia: I had that lots before. My usual response is something like: When you suddenly begin improvising on what you think you need to do, it makes it much more difficult to assist
<Pici> If I had a nickel for every time I saw ikonia write "thats not the command I asked you to run"...
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> ikonia: It looks like md127 is a fallback name when there is a problem, as the link i posted indicates
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> already tried to explain that to him
<ikonia> just seen your link too
<ikonia> hello shockrates
<ikonia> shockrates: do you need/want something ?
<ikonia> shockrates: hello ?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<bazhang> hey
<ActionParsnip> can we support users whom make custom ISOs using remastersyst?
<ActionParsnip> *remastersys
<bazhang> its a PPA so no
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<ActionParsnip> :)
<jpds> Cheers? Where's the beer?
<knome> jpds, it's in the fridge
 * nhandler isn't seeing it on fridge.ubuntu.com
<knome> nhandler, in *my* fridge ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-30
<bazhang> * [rhino] (~Indiana@dsl-69-172-80-203.acanac.net): Douglas John   spambot in -ot
<bazhang> was pybot123 in #ubuntu  (already taken care of)
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> like doing dental work
<genii-around> bazhang: I'm pretty sure they are looking at how to create an ICC colour profile
<bazhang> genii-around, sounds like it.
<genii-around> bazhang: Sing it against leader!
<bazhang> that was odd
<genii-around> Maybe they figure some auto system where it boots them after so many youtube URL are posted or so
<genii-around> Meh. My wifi disconnects when computer sleeps
<Corey> genii-around: Time to run irssi somewhere stable?
<genii-around> Corey: I'm on quassel, but yeah maybe I'll start running a core on a spare box somewhere
<Corey> genii-around: Worst case I can probably spin something up for you.
<Corey> You can hang out there with me, nhandler, and howlbot.
<genii-around> bah, howlbot
<Corey> I started hosting that yesterday.
<Corey> load average: 15.65, 15.86, 16.03 <-- Interesting
<genii-around> Pretty high loads
<genii-around> When I had one of the #k floodbots running on a P3 the loads never went over about 2
<tonyyarusso> genii-around: All the cool kids run their IRC client on a Linode.
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<szal> Jordan_U: 2 lines paste follow ->
<szal> [04:10:45] <veek> cpu?
<szal> [04:10:46] <MadGirl> cpu is rarely the limiting factor in the overall performance of a system
 * nhandler doesn't have a linode
<szal> iow, immediate trigger on an expression, plus doesn't respond to CTCP version request
<szal> doesn't have to mean anything, but looks suspicious to me
<Jordan_U> szal: Thanks :)
<szal> k, I'm out again :)
<bazhang> <fdeiam> i have been kidnapped
<Jordan_U> Is there a policy on when to use '|' with ubottu factoids and when to use '>'? I almost always prefer sending messages to people in the channel, especially with all of the new users who may not even notice that a new tab has been created in thier client with a pm. The only time I use '>' is with !away.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: No policy; use whichever one makes sense in the situation.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: I know what I'm going to do. I meant more if I should be recommending that others also use '|'. See the example of kla and paul9548712 in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> hello COOLDOOD
<COOLDOOD> yes hi
<ikonia> you've just been caught trying to get around a ban - so I've kicked you from the channel
<COOLDOOD> i have thought about everything idone
<COOLDOOD> i am sorry
<ikonia> clearly not as you've just tried to get around a ban
<ikonia> the ban will not be lifted at this time as you clearly know what you are doing and ljl explained to you about trying to get around bans
<COOLDOOD>  how  i my chat zilla automatically connects to ubuntu
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: if you'd like to come back in 48 hours we'll discuss this again
<COOLDOOD> when i turn it on
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: we'll speak to you in 48 hours
<COOLDOOD> ididnt try to get round
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: you did
<COOLDOOD> it automatticly connects icant stop it
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: I suggest you disable that auto join and we'll see you in 48 hours
<COOLDOOD> thats why  i came strait here
<ikonia> no it's not - you came straight here after I kicked you
<COOLDOOD> why i waited for 24 hours
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: I suggest you disable the auto join, and come back in 24 hours
<ikonia> lets leave it for another day - disable the auto join
<COOLDOOD> no iswear b4 u even kicked me out i was connecting to here
<ikonia> you where not
<COOLDOOD> i cant leae it 4 another day i need help quick
<COOLDOOD> iswear
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: LJL spent time explaining to you about ban dodging and getting around bans - I'm not prepared to believe your intent.
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: disable the auto join and we'll see in you tomorrow
<COOLDOOD> i CANT wait 4 another day
<COOLDOOD> ijust turned my pc on
<COOLDOOD> come on
<COOLDOOD> i waited 24 hours and
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've just looked and chatzilla doesn't have ubuntu as a default channel to join
<Tm_T> COOLDOOD: please do as asked
<COOLDOOD> by the way LjL didnt say any thing about bans
<ikonia> yes he did
<COOLDOOD> even ask him or her
<COOLDOOD> even ask him
<ikonia> I have the conversation logged, he explained to you it was not acceptable to try to get around bans
<COOLDOOD> dont say that
<ikonia> I just did - so how I suggest you proceed is disable your auto join setup in chatzilla and come back in 24 hours
<COOLDOOD> why in 24 hours
<COOLDOOD> ?
<COOLDOOD> what did i do
<ikonia> I'm not repeating this over and over again
<COOLDOOD> what
<COOLDOOD> what did i do 2day
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: if you can't grasp what I'm saying to you, you are unable to understand the rules of the ubuntu irc channels and as such can't use the channel
<COOLDOOD> no ididnt do anything toy
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: you tried to get passed a ban - this has been updated, come back in 24 hours and we can resolve this
<COOLDOOD> i swear i was not trying to get round bans
<COOLDOOD> promise
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: this is the last time I will explain this to you
<COOLDOOD> ok where is LjL
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: I don't believe you - so I suggest you disable the auto join on chatzilla and come back in 24 hours
<COOLDOOD> why i am honest
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: enough - follow the instructions
<COOLDOOD> where is LjL
<ikonia> he doesn't appear active at this time
<COOLDOOD> so when will he
<ikonia> I don't know
<COOLDOOD> u do
<ikonia> I don't know
<COOLDOOD> ur always ay ubuntu
<COOLDOOD> t
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with anything
<ikonia> COOLDOOD: please come back in 24 hours, remember to remove the auto join on your chatzilla browser
<topyli> COOLDOOD: please calm down, and do as requested, i.e. 1) disable the autojoin to #ubuntu in your chatzilla, and 2) come back here tomorrow or any later time at your convenience. i'm sure you'll get the ban resolved that way
<ikonia> exactly, thank you topyli
<COOLDOOD> ok then just resolve my problem and i will NEVER come on #ubuntu EVER AGAIN
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please do as instructed
<COOLDOOD> thats verry rude
<ikonia> I take that on board, and disagree, so please come back in 24 hours after following the instructions
<COOLDOOD> ok
<COOLDOOD> OK
<ikonia> thank you
<COOLDOOD> but when LjLcomes online i will speak 2 him
<COOLDOOD> OK?
<ikonia> you're welcome to contact LJL when he's available
<ikonia> please don't idle in this channel though
<COOLDOOD> ok iwill come on in how many hours??
<ikonia> I don't know, I don't know when LJL will be active
<ikonia> as I explained earlier
<COOLDOOD> ok 2 hours then bye 2 u 4 24 hours
<ikonia> bye
<jpds>  /mode +b *!*@218.73.230.203$#ubuntu-cn
<jpds> [Freenode] [!] #ubuntu-cn You're not channel operator
<jpds> why.
<ikonia> doesn't it have to have a mode set to accept forwards ?
<LjL> jpds: with Seven you can't forward to channels you're not an operator on
<LjL> unless they have the mode ikonia mentions
<jpds> Fail.
<LjL> yeah, it's annoying
<ikonia> it's not a bad idea
<jussi> its a great idea - or we would have random channels forwarding crazy people to #ubuntu or so. ;)
<jpds> jussi: That happens anyway.
<jussi> jpds: not with a banforward
<ikonia> used to happen here with the #3arch or whatever it was called channel
<ikonia> chanserv slow
<COOLDOOD> LjL, i am here
<LjL> COOLDOOD: i want to ask you some more things before unbanning you. first, if you aren't sure what something does or whether it's appropriate (like the !brain thing you did), ask first. don't just do it. sometimes things that seem innocent, on irc, aren't
<COOLDOOD> ok understood
<COOLDOOD> i will ask
<LjL> COOLDOOD: second, be more patient. like now, i haven't replied to you in private message for a bunch of seconds, and you were already pinging me again. i don't really mind, but if you do it in #ubuntu, people will mind.
<LjL> COOLDOOD: don't repeat your question too quickly, and don't insist on people answering you immediately. give them time. i know you want your wireless issue resolved, but if people can't seem to help you, it's not their fault.
<COOLDOOD> ok i will wait and be more paiteint
<LjL> COOLDOOD: i've unbanned you. please don't make me regret it
<COOLDOOD> ok thhanks and please tell ikonia
<ikonia> I already know
<COOLDOOD> ooh thanks LjL
<LjL> COOLDOOD: thank me by behaving :)
<COOLDOOD> now can i go back to #ubuntu
<LjL> COOLDOOD: yes
<LjL> unless i've unbanned you wrong
<COOLDOOD> ok thanks :)
 * Pici waits
<ikonia> Nephro: do you need any help ?
<LjL> i can't see another ban, but he isn't rejoining...
<ikonia> LjL: he should be fine
<jjovereats> I was only being sarcastic when I said /ban self!
<Pici> IdleOne: ^
<ikonia> jjovereats: you don't appear to be banned
<jjovereats> from -offtopic.
<LjL> jjovereats: and IdleOne was being sarcastic when he pretended to ban you :P
<ikonia> jjovereats: you're still in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> jjovereats: I was only pretending :)
 * Pici sets mode +sarcastic on IdleOne 
 * jjovereats unsets mode crazy jjovereats
 * genii-around sips and waits for THIS_IS_INSANE to start asking about getting their ralink usb wireless adapter working
<genii-around> Heh, wasn't DOOD after all I guess :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: myself is Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubottu> In ubottu, PythonSnake said: Hi is Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IdlePantload appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Corky appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> I wouldn't thank me, I was a hair away from removing them.
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> me too
<ikonia> I'm half tempted to with the attitude
<h00k> missed something, I did
<Pici> hm?
<Pici> uh
<Pici> I'm reading some of the scrollback in -offtopic.
<Pici> Does ryaxnb even get a warning for that, or do y'all think he should know better?
<ikonia> he should know better, LjL has been working with him
<Pici> LjL: you still seem to be non-idle, do you want to take that, or shall I?
<LjL> Pici: please handle it, i'd be on the lenient side with him for no reason
<ikonia> LjL: nothing wrong with that,
<ikonia> putting in the effort with someone is a good thing
<ikonia> are you still doing that "trusted op" thing with him ?
<LjL> i haven't talked to him about these things in a while, but that's because what i was seeing seemed ok
<ikonia> things have improved in general, but I've purposfully ignored a lot of what he says due to the work you / others have put in
<Pici> I'm busy here with a lot of stuff, so I'll start the ball rolling, but I'm not sure how much I can continue talking.
<ryaxnb> yes, whats the issue?
<Pici> ryaxnb: one moment.
<Pici> Ryukoji: Is there something you needed?
<Ryukoji> ..
<Ryukoji> i followed ryaxnb
<LjL> Ryukoji: no spectators please :P
<Ryukoji> but i want in
<Ryukoji> :(
<LjL> Ryukoji: you can read the logs later if you want
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ryaxnb> Ryukoji, ill let you know how things go in PM if you want
<ryaxnb> :)
<ryaxnb> now go away like a good, well-behaved netizen
<ryaxnb> so what's the issue?
<ryaxnb> if it's the twat comment, i apologize, i didnt realize how much of an insult that was, i thought i remembered reading it in children's book
<Pici> ryaxnb: You are aware of the language polcies we have in #ubuntu-offtopic, and I know you've worked with LjL in the past on other things. Which brings me to ask you why you would think that: <ryaxnb> 10 PRINT "YOU ARE A TWAT FAT SISTER" 20 GOTO 10  would be appropriate for our channel?
<ryaxnb> wt happened?
<ikonia> Ryukoji: is there a reason you've rejoined after being kicked ?
<Pici> you left.
<Ryukoji> yes
<ikonia> Ryukoji: please see you're private messages
<ikonia> your
<ryaxnb> anyway, i thought i remember reading that insult in childrens books
<Ryukoji> fine ill go
<Ryukoji> :(
<Ryukoji> i just want ot become a op and hep people out
<ryaxnb> i was entirely unaware of the seriousness of the insult
<Ryukoji> :((
<Ryukoji> bye
<Pici> ryaxnb: It happens.  I know you're trying to do better, so I think that we can all agree to let it go.
<ryaxnb> i generally think if an insult is found in G and PG rated material such as childrens books, it's A-OK as long as it's not directed at anyone
<ryaxnb> is that correct or is that a false assumption
<ikonia> ryaxnb: never seen twat in a kids book
<tsimpson> it's best to just not throw insults around
<ryaxnb> ok, wrong choice of words then
<ikonia> ryaxnb: it's pretty abusive in generic modern English
<ryaxnb> k sure.
<LjL> that's not bad thinking in my opinion, but "twat" does raise an eyebrow or two...
<ryaxnb> i must have been thinking of something else, i know "twit" was in a roald dahl book
<ikonia> ryaxnb: very true,
<LjL> it's true in general that an insult directed at someone is much worse than an insult directed at no one, but still the latter is not entirely justified
<ryaxnb> no, of course not.
<ryaxnb> i would never use f or s word in the channel at all, or anything like that.
<ryaxnb> or ba*  or any of those nasty words
<ryaxnb> i haven't used them in some time (in here)
<ryaxnb> so yeah, can we let it go?
<Pici> ryaxnb: its gone.
<ryaxnb> i wont use twit or twat again
<ryaxnb> excellent, cya
<ryaxnb> also, what does +z mean?
<ryaxnb> you havent removed that, what does it mean
<ikonia> ryaxnb: twits quite friendly "jibe"
<LjL> ryaxnb: it means that ops can see what muted people say
<ryaxnb> ah k
<maco> twit and s/i/a/ are *very* different O_O
<ikonia> evening guntbert
<guntbert> hi ikonia , just a heads up: the -ops logs these days are rather "fresh" - only a few minutes old - I seem to remember you wanted a longer delay
<ikonia> I thought it was an hour delay, unless something has changed ?
<Tm_T> it should be an hour delay
<guntbert> well definitely not today - the joining of ryanxb is already readable
<IdleOne> that is pretty fresh
<ikonia> worth an RT chaps ?
<IdleOne> probably
<Tm_T> definately
<ikonia> unless someone stops me....I'll do it now
<IdleOne> go for it
<guntbert> have fun - and thanx for all the effort you put in :)
<ikonia> guntbert: thanks, didn't know about that
<IdleOne> thank you guntbert
<Tm_T> guntbert: thanks
<LjL> nah the logs are fine
<LjL> the ryaxnb thing just happened at about the hour
<oCean> exactly
<LjL> they're not *delayed* by one hour, they're simply *updated* on the hour
<ikonia> ahhh
<Tm_T> hmmm
<oCean> indeed, and that update takes about 3 minutes
<ikonia> I'll check it "next" hour, to be sure
<ikonia> thanks LjL
<guntbert> ok, bye
<ikonia> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> you're welcome :-)
<bazhang> thefakeljl?
<h00k> bazhang: not sure who it is
<Pici> its ljl.
<TheFakeLjL> Pici: /nick ObviousPici
<TheFakeLjL> or TheObviousPici
<bazhang> someone was doing ~Corey earlier, and it was someone very not nice
<Pici> bazhang: Yes, but normally they don't /nick to that.
<Pici> 16:43:36 >>>> LjL is now known as TheFakeLjL
<bazhang> Pici, okay, wanted to make sure
<TheFakeLjL> by the way, i just wanted to say
<TheFakeLjL> on 1st july, freenode will change its servers to only allow sasl connections
 * TheFakeLjL runs
 * h00k trips TheFakeLjL 
<Pici> TheFakeLjL: Oh, I thought it was going to be something about the LjL fanclub.
<oCean> ikonia: btw the logs have rotated again..
<ikonia> cool
<bazhang> * [Logger`] (~supybot@67.210.166.134): Supybot 0.83.4.1
<bazhang> wonder if thats a bot
<oCean> yep, I mentioned that before
<oCean> there's an answer in pm, that's easily googled, but I forgot :(
<mrmist> it is a bot, yes.
<ikonia> kill
<ubottu> vibhav called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<bazhang> <vibhav> Btw , bazhang I am banned from ubuntu-ops , offtopic
<bazhang> please unban him from here. thats silly
<tsimpson> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> thanks tsimpson
<vibhav> Ok done
<vibhav> so.....
<bazhang> vibhav, first then, and lets make this clear: dont blame others for why you were banned
<vibhav> I am not blaming others
<popey> @btlogin
<vibhav> Let me tell you the whole stuff once again
<bazhang> expressing hate about you being banned seems otherwise.
<bazhang> vibhav, I know it very well.
<ikonia> whoa
<ikonia> I've just read what has been said in #ubuntu-irc
<vibhav> And I mean it
<ikonia> I did NOT ban you in this channel.
<vibhav> You did
<bazhang> vibhav, please no
<vibhav> You banned me on Ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> vibhav: no, he didn't
<ikonia> I did not, I have no access in this channel - so I suggest you do not make things up
<vibhav> Then How was I banned????
<tsimpson> this is not #ubuntu-offtopic, this is #ubuntu-ops
<vibhav> I know
<vibhav> I can give you the screenshot
<tsimpson> he said he didn't ban you in _this_ channel
<vibhav> Then am I repoted that I cannot join #ubuntu-ops
<vibhav> I am going to upload the screenshot
<tsimpson> vibhav: you're not listening
<vibhav> I am
<tsimpson> all ikonia said was that he did not ban you in this channel, which he didn't
<vibhav> Oh really?
<vibhav> Can you check the logs ??
<vibhav> Ikonia banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic also
<tsimpson> I already have checked, that's why I said that he didn't
<vibhav> Then how com e was I banned?
<tsimpson> because someone else banned you from this channel
<vibhav> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/pproof.jpg/
<vibhav> who did that now?
<tsimpson> does it really matter, I thought you wanted to resolve your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<vibhav> ohh yes
<vibhav> and in #ubuntu too
<vibhav> hello?
<ikonia> vibhav: give tsimpson a minute please
<vibhav> ok
<bazhang> !guidelines | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<vibhav> I know
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<vibhav> I signed the code of conduct too
<vibhav> read it carefully
<vibhav> I just offered wrong advice
<bazhang> vibhav, please take a few minutes and re-read those both very carefully
<vibhav> But this was the first time I did it
<vibhav> I always help people with good results
<vibhav> swear
<bazhang> vibhav, we wont move forward until you have re-read those both very carefully
<vibhav> Reading it right now
<vibhav> read it
<bazhang> vibhav, there are two.
<vibhav> yeah
<bazhang> so please read them *both*.
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> done
<bazhang> vibhav, so after reading them both very carefully, you know why you were banned?
<vibhav> *sigh* yeah
<bazhang> ?
<vibhav> I have read it
<bazhang> you know why you were banned?
<bazhang> vibhav, ^
<vibhav> yes , cause I was impatient and not collaborative and did not use !best
<vibhav> @ikonia - instead of !hcl you should have use !best
<bazhang> vibhav, thats hardly it, no
<vibhav> I was not respectfull to the ops
<bazhang> vibhav, you seem  to think it was a single issue. it was not.
<vibhav> So can you tell me what was the issue
<bazhang> vibhav, I just said it was *not* a single issue.
<vibhav> Ok can you tell me the issues??
<bazhang> vibhav, I'm not comfortable with removing the ban on you in #ubuntu as this point in time.
<vibhav> why?
<bazhang> you have no clear idea why you were banned there, it seems.
<vibhav> I hav
<bazhang> not in my view.
<vibhav> See I gave wrong adive and ignored ikonia
<bazhang> vibhav, you ignored many people asking you to stop, myself included (on many occasions)
<vibhav> stop what bazhang, stop what?
<vibhav> Did I troll
<vibhav> Did I flame
<vibhav> stop what
<bazhang>  /me wants to help!!   who wants help!!
<vibhav> ohh
<bazhang> amongst others
<vibhav> I was trying to help others
<vibhav> And it kinda worked
<bazhang> and asked not to do that repeatedly
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> I accept my mistake
<bazhang> vibhav, so you have a very hard time listening to others, and following the channel guidelines; indeed even remembering that someone asked you to stop something a short time after. that, in sum, is why I think lifting your ban in #ubuntu is not warranted at this point in time.
<vibhav> Ok I promise I will not do thayt
<bazhang> vibhav, that time is past.
<vibhav> Never dwell in the past
<bazhang> agreed.
<bazhang> vibhav, your ban will not be lifted in #ubuntu .
<vibhav> why??
<vibhav> and if not , when will it be lifted?
<bazhang> vibhav, I just said why. three or so lines up^.
<vibhav> But I promised to 6 lines up ^
<bazhang> vibhav, lets not argue about this. you will not be unbanned at this point in time.
<vibhav> what about offtopic
<bazhang> vibhav, that is outside my purview, as I have no access there. this was purely about #ubuntu . a word of advice though: blaming others, saying you "hate" certain people, and calling the !ops to get attention, are not the quick route to getting unbanned, or a favorable response from those in charge of making that decision. something to think about.
<vibhav> Ok
<vibhav> But How do I get unbanned in #ubuntu-offtopic?????
<vibhav> bazhang - You dont know how does it feel getting banned for days
<bazhang> vibhav, because I behave and never get banned in the first place.
<vibhav> still
<bazhang> cause and effect have a relationship there.
<vibhav> still you dont know
<vibhav> I have no Friends In USA
<vibhav> IRC was my only styff
<vibhav> that too I was banned from offtopic
<ikonia> you where in India when you got banned from offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-01
<ikonia> not the USA
<knome> there are other channels than those in the ubuntu namespace
<vibhav> still I like offtopic
<elky> vibhav, if you were let back into -offtopic, would you promise that you would neither use it as a platform to rant from, nor use it as a support channel?
<ikonia> then you should look at how you behave in the channels
<ikonia> ah elky
<vibhav> Rant about what?
<elky> anything
<vibhav> Ok
<elky> so no ranting, no asking support questions?
<vibhav> OK
<elky> i need more than "ok" here. I need you to state what you are agreeing to in full
<vibhav> I will not use #ubuntu-offtopic as a  platform to rant from,or as a support channel
<ikonia> vibhav: the bans been removed in #ubuntu-offtopic, please please keep in mind your behaviour and if someone asks you to do something, try to follow it
<vibhav> thank you
<popey> hmm, the !loco factoid should probably point to loco.ubuntu.com not that wiki page?
<ikonia> I can update
<ikonia> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ikonia> !no loco is Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> !loco
<ubottu> loco is Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> time to sleep
 * h00k reads backlog
<Pici> !no loco is <reply> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<knome> awwh, why don't people like the closing /
<knome> that makes the url so much sexier
<bazhang> tired of the constant stream of noise from sudokill
<bazhang> he offers nothing of substance that I have seen. just random peanut gallery commentary.
<popey> +1 knome
<knome> !no loco is <reply> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that knome
<mneptok> mmmmm .... peanuts ....
<bazhang> to you!
<elky> ikonia, ok, so im pretty sure that was a borderline support question. it shouldn't take long until he's asking ubuntu support questions and he can be re-banned.
<mneptok> bazhang: do you have +o in -ot? if not i can keep an eye so elky can sleep.
<elky> i /wish/ i was sleeping...
<mneptok> J21: hi, how can we help?
<J21> Sorry... I guess it's the wrong channel
<J21> I didn't know this was for abuse ans part only. Adios!
<mneptok> ciao!
<knome> does anybody else visit the websites from users' hosts?
<mneptok> knome: uhhh ... was that you outside our bathroom window last night? ;)
<knome> haha, i'll let you think about it ;)
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> mneptok, will watch, and catalyze as -o there
<mneptok> bazhang: k. i'm tootling off for couch time with the wife.
<elky> knome, sometimes, not when im at work though. what's notable about this one?
<knome> elky, nothing really. i was just being curious ;)
<knome> mneptok, see you (errr... ;))
<elky> plz to keep the creepy in non logged channels? kthx.
<knome> sorry :)
<Juest> hi
<Juest> is my ban at #ubuntu infinite??
<Juest> ...
<elky> What's the ban for?
<Juest> ...
<elky> You were banned for a reason. I want to know that you understand what it is.
<Juest> ok, can you read every #ubuntu-ops logs since May that mention me please?
<Juest> elky..
<h00k> ubottu: tell Juest about logs
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<Juest> -.-
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Pici> Juest: elky is asking not for her own benifit, we'd like to know that *you* understand why you were banned.
<Pici> We have our own methods of tracking bans.
<Juest> i do, it was a rooted lie...
<Juest> and also i have a personal iusse with ikonia, he tells my truth :(
<Juest> it does not matter here
<Juest> just because rooted ubuntu is unsupported i lied ikonia when he asked if i left root gui
<Juest> ....
<Juest> hello?
<elky> Juest, until you are willing to take responsibility for your own actions, you will remain banned.
<Juest> i already took the responsability, just not proving it
<Juest> elky...
<IdleOne> Juest: the last time you were here you agreed to follow the code of conduct and guidelines and immediately started being abusive in PM towards ikonia. it was decided that you didn't appear to have any intentions on following the rules.
<Juest> well, is wasn't related with ubuntu
<IdleOne> abuse is abuse
<Juest> :(
<IdleOne> there is no reason for it. If you are unable to follow through with promises you made not 5 minutes earlier how can we trust you won't abuse other users in PM from #ubuntu or for that matter in the channel.
<Juest> and he says that is proven that i am liar, he isn't right because not always i lie
<Juest> you guys can trust me, i NEVER will do abusive PM's
<IdleOne> Juest: I believe that you should take a couple of more days and think about what has been said here. Come back in 48 hours and we can see then if the ban can/should be removed.
<Juest> should i look logs?
<IdleOne> if you want to
<Juest> well
<Juest> sometimes i don't remember very well
<elky> Juest, well you'll need to get a piece of paper and a sharpie and some tape and stick a note on your monitor that says "I MUST NOT ABUSE PEOPLE"
<Juest> lol
<Juest> no
<Juest> is a basic thing i don't need to use sticky notes for that
<elky> it's a basic thing that you're saying you "don't remember very well"
<elky> so clearly it's not a basic thing for you and exceptional measures are needed
<Juest> i am very clear, i just remember well the most basic things i never froget these basic things
<IdleOne> Juest: Good. So come back in 48 hours and we can see about removing the ban then.
<Juest> ok, but i told that sometimes i just have difficulty to explain..
<Juest> even if i am way too smart y'all always frogets about some things,  we can't remember every hole/thing in our mind
<Juest> it can happen to anybody
<bazhang> <fdeiam> my entire paid for music collection was eradicated the moment i accidentally enable root user
<bazhang> this is the same fellow who claimed he was kidnapped in #ubuntu earlier
<bazhang> anyone making sense of what fdeiam is saying?
<bazhang> kidnapping seems the most credible so far.
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> you sure about that ? 6667 was the default last time I checked. I had to set it to 8001 manually
<IdleOne> I am pretty sure yeah
<IdleOne> unless I have it set in my backed up config
<IdleOne> which is possible
<bazhang> ?
<Flannel> .
<elky> seems she remembered how to change her part message in irssi
<ikonia> I'm getting tired of the foolish complaining in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> they mock the rules of the channel - if they don't like them, why is it such a big deal that they are there, there are many other channels that don't have those rules
<oCean> now they're just being buch of big babies
<oCean> *bunch
<ikonia> it's partially my fault in that I've had enough of it, I could have ignored it
<jussi> ikonia: I see your point, they do complain a bit. You did come across as a bit of the grumpy school teacher though.
<ikonia> jussi: I don't care if I did
<ikonia> it was meant grumpy as I've had enough of it
 * hypatia hands ikonia a ruler
<ikonia> people sat there "joking" critisisning the channel is old enough,
<oCean> it's definitely not a first
<elky> it's not a joke, they're pushing boundaries and expecting us to give so they can push more and erode the channel to being as bad as everywhere else
<elky> the "just a joke" is a cover.
<ikonia> I don't care if it was a joke or not, I'm just tired of seeing it, if that's all they need a channel to do, there are others
<jabbathehutt> hi
<jabbathehutt> can i please have my ban removed from ubuntu
<jabbathehutt> i made a bad joke
<ikonia> when did this happen ?
<jabbathehutt> today
<ikonia> what was the joke ?
<jabbathehutt> someone asked a question about how to do something menial
<jabbathehutt> and i said
<jabbathehutt> just run ' dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda'
<jabbathehutt> of course its such obvious joke
<ikonia> not to them
<jabbathehutt> then i was banned before can say 'haha' or 'dont do it'
<ikonia> that could have destoryed there system
<ikonia> destoryed
<ikonia> you understand it would be better to not make those kind of comments at all
<jabbathehutt> if someone is smart enough to join an irc channel and smart enough to run their computer on ubuntu im sure they wouldnt have
<ikonia> not really
<elky> jabbathehutt, we've seen it happen.
<ikonia> you can run irc by installing ubuntu and opening xchat
<ikonia> that doesn't take massive brains
<ikonia> someone is asking for help because they don't know
<oCean> jabbathehutt: you had a whole minute to say 'that was a joke' or 'haha'
<ikonia> if they believe you know - and do that command....well, it would be a mess
<ikonia> as this is oCean's ban I'll step away
<jabbathehutt> can i have it removed?
<jabbathehutt> i dont know who oCean is
<oCean> jabbathehutt: I don't think you had any intention in telling it was a joke
<oCean> I set the ban
<jabbathehutt> ok
<jabbathehutt> well i was just bored
<oCean> Do you really think that justifies what you did?
<jabbathehutt> i guess not
<jabbathehutt> how long was the ban for
<oCean> your answer 'if someone is smart enough to join an irc channel..' shows no proof of the right attitude
<oCean> you ever read our guidelines?
<jabbathehutt> no
<oCean> !guidelines > jabbathehutt
<ubottu> jabbathehutt, please see my private message
<oCean> !Coc > jabbathehutt
<jabbathehutt> no1 actually reads those
<oCean> you think?
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: that belief of yours is no excuse
<oCean> I expect you to read those, and let me know when you're finished
<elky> jabbathehutt, correction. You are going to read those.
<jabbathehutt> read
<oCean> do you understand the part about 'when helping be helpful'?
<oCean> And in that light, do you understand that you definitely were not helpful?
<jabbathehutt> yes
<jabbathehutt> i wasn't helpful
<oCean> Can you promise you will follow the guidelines when I remove your ban?
<jabbathehutt> i will. no more jokes that might be misinterpreted as help
<oCean> Thank you.
<oCean> I'm about to remove the ban, but Please consider that your behaviour will be watched. And that a second ban is much harder to get removed
<oCean> jabbathehutt: do you understand what I just said?
<jabbathehutt> yes thanks
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: as a sidenote, no jokes that can be harmful, being misinterpreted as help or not
<oCean> jabbathehutt: ok, try to join #ubuntu
<jabbathehutt> ok
<oCean> there you go
<jabbathehutt> works ty
<jabbathehutt> bye
<bazhang> Deep in the OS!!
<bazhang> ubuntu's entire tcp/ip stack is broken
<oCean> yes *DEEP* down
<bazhang> waiting for the bug link "invalid new" Lars Torben
<Tm_T> huh?
<oCean> long story
<jpds> bazhang: Deep down in the OS, noone can hear you scream.
<Tm_T> ah, I see now
<bazhang> jpds, hehe
<oCean> bazhang: I don't think this one is lars though
<bazhang> oCean, yep, its dk not de
<bazhang> atheros chipset it seems
<Pici> bleh, summer vacations.
<jpds> Pici: Going anywhere nice?
<jpds> Pici: Why is this guy managing servers with non cli knowledge.
<mneptok> IdleOne: happy Canada Day!
<IdleOne> Thank You mneptok.
<Pici> jpds: Thats one of those 'if I had a penny' questions.
<Tm_T> happy friday everyone!
 * mneptok sings "O, Canada! My home for three fun years! Hockey, poutine and good domestic beers!"
<Pici> heh
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> our three major exports
<IdleOne> and Alan thick.
<mneptok> IdleOne: don't let anyone at Bombardier hear you :)
<IdleOne> Thick*
<IdleOne> Bombardier is a bad bad company. They continue to send jobs outside of Canada
<mneptok> IdleOne: it's not a bad plan. if Bombardier does final assembly of aircraft in Plattsburgh, they can honestly say the goods are assembled in the USA, and get more sales to US buyers.
<IdleOne> mneptok: I don't mind them out sourcing parts of the contracts but while threatening to close plants here :(
<IdleOne> OT!
<mneptok> IdleOne: 'Ostie Tabernac?
<IdleOne> pas mal ouais
<mneptok> bah! now i've permanently embedded that new definition of "OT"
<IdleOne> also it's tabA not E
<Pici> o.o
<ikonia> it would be so much easier if there was a Linux 2.6.18+ compatible sticker,
<ikonia> replacing .18 where applicable
<ikonia> $20 says "wait, I want to learn, tell me what to type"
 * Pici didn't bet
<Pici> ikonia: theres #ayatana, but thats not a support channel.
<ikonia> I'd have put money on something like #unity
<ikonia> good job I didn't
<mneptok> FYI, i have told sudokill not to use IM-speak repeatedly. next occurrence of "r" and "u" and such warrants a convo here.
<Pici> *rolleyes*
<IdleOne> There was some language barrier there
<IdleOne> not excusing the bad language
<ikonia> he knew fuck you
<IdleOne> first words I learn in every new language is the curses
<ikonia> the language issue never really cuts it for me if you know enough to say "fuck you" to someone in their chosen language
<IdleOne> that is not surprising that a non English speaker knows how to curse
<ikonia> IdleOne: yes, but I bet you don't say them to random people
<ikonia> "I don't understand what I'm being told, I know, Fuck you, did that work?"
<IdleOne> ikonia: that is why I said i was not excusing the bad language
<ikonia> I didn't think you where, just ammuses me that that's the default non-native speaker approach
<ikonia> don't understand the question, default response "fuck you" or some other abuse
<Pici> I think the discussion in #u is getting in the way of support now...
<ikonia> yes, hence trying to bring here
<IdleOne> Well, I assume that new users joining to #ubuntu are already stressed and frustrated that something isn't working, then get the bot telling them not to use enter....They already don't see clear and now are being told not to use Enter key as (what is that big word? punctuwhatnow)
<topyli> well we do learn our english from american movies and rock'n'roll :)
<ikonia> Mike1: how can we help
<Mike1> ikonia: hi, i only joined because sudokill in #ubuntu has been asked to join
<ikonia> Mike1: ok - are you sudokill ?
<Mike1> no
<ikonia> Mike1: ok - so you where not asked to join
<Mike1> ikonia: no, and if that’s a problem I can leave anytime
<ikonia> Mike1: the channels used for discussing issues with the #ubuntu channels
<mneptok> brainwave92: what's up?
<IdleOne> Mike1: that would be appreciated, spectators make our job harder.
<ikonia> Mike1: hence my question of how can we help, eg: if you have something to discuss/need help with,
<Mike1> I guess I’ll leave then, see you!
<ikonia> Mike1: thanks,
<brainwave92> mneptok, i have a suggestion saying 'i' and 'r' and 'u' should be allowed
<mneptok> brainwave92: your suggestion is noted.
<brainwave92> and i want to know from the channel ops why thats wrong!
<ikonia> brainwave92: you must have seen the level of english in the channel ?
<ikonia> brainwave92: it varies massivly, talking in short hand is confusing and not clear to everyone
<mneptok> brainwave92: kp? hst d dne antwrt?
<ikonia> talking clearly is easy for everyone to understand
<brainwave92> mneptok, i aint suggesting all shorthands
<brainwave92> just the universal ones, which are almost used everywhere
<ikonia> brainwave92: they are not
<tsimpson> there is no such thing, brainwave92
<brainwave92> ikonia, even linux technical terms are not understood by everyone.....
<brainwave92> but thats no reason not to learn them
<ikonia> brainwave92: no-one is talking about Linux technical terms
<ikonia> brainwave92: why would we want to teach people bad English ?
<brainwave92> not bad...just convinient english.....cause it saves time.
<ikonia> it's bad
<ikonia> and it doesn't save time
<mneptok> brainwave92: lots of bad ideas save time. doesn't make them good ideas.
<ikonia> I can type you as fast as u
<IdleOne> and may possibly cause confusion to the person being helped if they are not a native English speaker
<mneptok> brainwave92: it would save a lot of time at my destination airport to jump from the plane as it approaches the runway. good idea?
<mneptok> convenience and expediency are factors, but never overwhelming factors.
<brainwave92> ok...i get your point
<mneptok> we ask *everyone* not to use IM-speak. to allow some to do it and get away with it is unfair.
<brainwave92> mneptok, but you realise many non native speakers know it as well?
<brainwave92> i for example
<brainwave92> am a non native speaker.....
<ikonia> brainwave92: many don't
<IdleOne> brainwave92: true. many don't.
<mneptok> many != all
<brainwave92> can we modify the rule to say that, on being requested to speak in proper english, if one doesnt do it, then be banned
<brainwave92> because
<IdleOne> it is much easier to google translate "because" than it is "bcuz"
<mneptok> brainwave92: that's exactly what is happening now.
<brainwave92> now that is a great point
<tsimpson> that'd just serve to over complicate it
<brainwave92> ok but i am genuinely used to use such , and mostly might be using it without knowing it
<tsimpson> just type out each word, it's not difficult and it saves everyone hassle
<brainwave92> get it
<brainwave92> i get it
<IdleOne> also in then English language I is always capitalized
<IdleOne> but I can live with i
<brainwave92> Ok now 'that' should be allowed
<mneptok> brainwave92: +1.
<brainwave92> +1? is that a warning?
<mneptok> brainwave92: no, agreement
<ikonia> there is a good example of shorthand not being understood
 * mneptok rarely capitalizes "i" on IRC
<ikonia> mneptok: agreed, you thought it was a warning
<brainwave92> i did indeed!
<mneptok> but *everyone* in the Ubuntu community knows +1! it's how we vote on issues.
<mneptok> *grin*
<brainwave92> i know it now too......:) thanks.....i'll leave now, as i'm fully convinced!
<IdleOne> brainwave92: Welcome to the dark side :)
<brainwave92> dark side? now that isnt a shorthand and still didnt understand!
<IdleOne> brainwave92: was a joke. not a funny joke but a joke never the less
<brainwave92> Ya i would like to understand it!
<Pici> Its a Star Wars reference
<IdleOne> you would have to watch Star Wars
<IdleOne> I am comparing Ubuntu ops to the Syth
<IdleOne> like I said not a funny joke :)
<brainwave92> I get it.....almost....:) thanks
<Pici> *Sith
<IdleOne> yeah Sith*
<mneptok> after thinking about it, i am now in agreement with IdleOne
<mneptok> poutine: looks terrible, tastes great!
<IdleOne> As I recall we had a conversation about poutine a few weeks ago. I vaguely remember saying something about it looking bad...
<IdleOne> you sir are spending way too much time thinking about poutine
<mneptok> it's Canada Day! and i want a Dilallo fix. :/
<IdleOne> come up for a visit
<IdleOne> jazz fest is going on right now
<mneptok> we should. neighbors in St-Henri keep telling us to "come home"
<sudokill> hi
<sudokill> whats the deal with my ban?
<mneptok> sudokill: it was IdleOne that banned you. but the ban was placed so you could come here and discuss your use of IM-speak.
<sudokill> mneptok, why you all so harsh though
<sudokill> i mean, a ban?
<sudokill> i wasnt racist, i didnt wear or spam
<mneptok> sudokill: i understand that you see no harm in it. do you understand that it is against channel policies, and regardless of your personal opinion, you have to abide by channel policies or risk being removed?
<mneptok> sudokill: i became harsh when i asked you to stop more than once, and your response was to repeatedly call the rule into question.
<sudokill> i understand you have policies, but there sohuld be limits
<sudokill> if i was causing trouble, or disturbing the channel then id understand
<IdleOne> The reason I placed the ban is because you were asked several times not to use IM speak and then you said we should ban you which led me to believe you had no intention with following the channel guidelines concerning IM speak.
<sudokill> or if i was being unclear to people
<mneptok> we do have limits. that's why the first time i asked you to stop and you argued with me i did not ban you. and the reason the second time i asked you to stop and you argued with me i did not ban you.
<mneptok> or the third. etc etc.
<sudokill> Idle, no one reads the large terms and conditions b4 joining  a channel we are himans
<sudokill> and afaik irc is instant messaging...
<IdleOne> sudokill: We understand that not everybody reads the guidelines before joining but you have been in #ubuntu long enough to have seen us quote them many many times.
<mneptok> if IRC was IM, it would be called "IM" and not "IRC"
<sudokill> well we could argue all day, but they are "instant messages"
<mneptok> sudokill: i pointed out the rule to you. your response was "come on."
<mneptok> bbiab. family phone call.
<sudokill> instant i/e its quicker to use letters such as u and r, who cares about grammar punctuation? that is for forums and blogs
<IdleOne> sudokill: we have no intention of arguing all day with you. the rule is clear and you must follow it.
<sudokill> IdleOne, tbh on only really lurk in #Ubuntu, i sometimes chat. but with #ubuntu being the only channel with a problem with the way i type its hard to break a habit and keep adapting just for 1 channel
<IdleOne> in that case you should consider using channels that tolerate bad English and not #ubuntu. The reason we are strict with this rule is because not everybody has mastered IM speak a.k.a bad English.
<sudokill> IdleOne, this is what im saying. it is a person that chose to ban me, not the terms conditions etc. no one has  aproblem with understanding u and r for you and are, as it is an english channel anyway
<sudokill> so if i was causing no misunderstanding / problems at all its pretty harsh i think
<sudokill> i dont see why you have to act like machines lol
<IdleOne> but not all the users in the channel are native English speakers. i kan tipe lik dis all da time but will u be able 2 understand me all D time
<sudokill> but i dont type like that, that is idiot typing
<sudokill> gangster typing
<IdleOne> correct it is and it starts with u and r and then it goes to 1337 speak and the next you know we have chaos
<sudokill> ok fair enough
<IdleOne> just asking you to please type full words to ensure there is no confusion with the person you are helping
<IdleOne> We clear on the rule now and you can follow it ?
<sudokill> IdleOne, fine, I will remember, but i mainly come on here to ask *why* you all seem so strict in there. e.g. yesterday (i think) some guy said something really stupid and i said that its common sense
<sudokill> and got moaned at
<sudokill> seriously feels like im back at school lol
<IdleOne> commenting on stupid comments creates off topic discussion and distracts from what the channel is meant to be used for.
<sudokill> but if someone is trying to install ubuntu, with a disc with a hole in the data part of it, and wonders why it doesnt work...
<sudokill> you have to tell them
<sudokill> that basically they are an idiot
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> respect
<IdleOne> all the time is a requirement in #ubuntu
<sudokill> right
<IdleOne> you can't call someone an idiot just because you think they are.
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > sudokill
<ubottu> sudokill, please see my private message
<IdleOne> the code of conduct describes how we expect all users in the Ubuntu community to behave
<Pici> ikonia: RA_drc was warned earlier today by me about the same behavior.
<ikonia> great, thank you
<Pici> ikonia: A request to take it to pm was met with the idea that privmsgs were unhealthy. He stopped doing it though, so I didn't take any action.
<IdleOne> sudokill: So can I feel safe in unbanning you and expect you to follow our guidelines?
<ikonia> he's had has chance then
<sudokill> i know. i understand that you are serious in that chanel, which can be both a good thing and a bad thing. i think it just comes as a bit of a shock to people because not many channels have these levels of rules
<sudokill> yes you can unban me, ill try to refrain from the us and rs
<sudokill> :)
<IdleOne> sudokill: please join #ubuntu to make sure I removed the ban
<sudokill> yes it works, thanks
<IdleOne> sudokill: thank you for coming here and talking with us. hope to see you helping in #ubuntu. have a good day.
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> c u l8r
<sudokill> :)
<IdleOne> hmmm
<mneptok> unfunny, IMO
<mneptok> (sorry to bail. my father called.)
<ikonia> what is wrong with people that they feel it's appropriate to talk to people using the word fuck as a general term
<mneptok> ikonia: the problem is that it *IS* appropriate, given the context. some of my friends and i use it all the time. the trick is *knowing when to turn it off*. and a LOT of people can't master that.
<ikonia> mneptok: I wouldn't walk into any situation with strangers and start throwing the term fuck around like it was the word cake
<oCean> CodeMonkeyNinja has quit (Quit: $cd ~ & rm -rf *)
<oCean> what about the quite msg?
<oCean> *quit
<ikonia> not great
<bazhang> he had tons of warnings. wine for vpn?
<oCean> troll
<bazhang> nick: emergency
<mneptok> bazhang: emergency + desert
<oCean> same ip range 65.49.14
<mneptok> =
<bazhang> mneptok, yep. FREEDOM fighter
<oCean> he's banned, what's he doing in the channel?
<mneptok> evading.
<oCean> are we waiting for something to happen, or are we letting him?
<mneptok> not my ban
<mneptok> i'm deferring to bazhang
<oCean> new ban is difficult, since he also switched ident
<bazhang> I get to be the bad guy. poor ill user from ubuntu b
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> he did in fact join #winehq
<oCean> !vhosts is <reply> Virtual Hosts allow Apache2 to be configured for multiple sites that have separate configurations. Configfiles can be found in /etc/apache2/sites-available. See https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that, oCean
<bazhang> <emergency> this lol is universal
<bazhang> he was specifically told that vpn will not work with wine in Ubuntu, yet carried on nonetheless
<oCean> no one said trolling is easy
<bazhang> hehe
<oCean> perseverance required
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-02
<mneptok> oCean: vhosts also work in Lighttpd and other web servers :)
<Nacho> HOla
<IdleOne> Nacho: How can I help you?
<Nacho> yes
<IdleOne> with?
<Nacho> I need to unban
<IdleOne> what channel?
<Nacho> ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> Nacho: /join #ubuntu-irc and ask in there please
<Nacho> I need to unban
<IdleOne> lo siento, entra por #ubuntu-irc y pregunta aya.
<Nacho> ok
 * elky looks at the hostname and raises an eyebrow
<bazhang> trolling -cn too
<oCean> and back
<oCean> that's probably something nice
<bazhang> <caoxiaomin> 草你吗管理员   very bad
<bazhang> chinese version of the f-bomb
<oCean> I even haven't had my 2nd coffee yet :(
<jabbathehutt> hi
<jabbathehutt> can i please be un-muted
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: hi
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: you know why you are muted?
<oCean> jabbathehutt: please respond if you want to discuss your mute
<jabbathehutt> hi
<jabbathehutt> sorry was afk
<jabbathehutt> i know why
<Tm_T> what was it?
<jabbathehutt> someone wanted to remove home folder
<jabbathehutt> so i suggested something along the lines of dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/
<Tm_T> was it a good advice?
<jabbathehutt> no, immediately after i said DONT DO IT THIS WAS A JOKE
<Tm_T> that doesn't make it good
<jabbathehutt> won't happen again
<jabbathehutt> i need unmuted i have a question to ask
<Tm_T> we discussed of this already with you, but you clearly didn't listen and/or learn
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: every time you are banned, you suddenly need quick help
<jabbathehutt> lol
<Tm_T> that won't change the fact that you will be banned for some time now
<jabbathehutt> i was muted not banned
<Tm_T> yes, and I changed it to a ban
<jabbathehutt> i'll ask in ubuntu-server instead
<jabbathehutt> how long ban?
<jabbathehutt> an hour would be learn my lesson
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> come to discuss the removel of your ban in next month
<jabbathehutt> jesus 1 month for a joke
<jabbathehutt> i think u need to apt get 'sense of humor'
<Tm_T> I have a good sense of humour
<jabbathehutt> whatever i'll use a proxy and change my ip, back in 2 minutes
<jabbathehutt> so FUCKKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUU
<jabbathehutt> ;)
<Tm_T> jabbathehutt: FYI ban evasion is violation of freenode rules and will lead harsher punishment
<jabbathehutt> such as what
<jabbathehutt> all u can do is block ips
<Tm_T> anyway, I suppose our conversation has served its purpose
<jabbathehutt> it has
<ubottu> oCean called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<jabbathehutt> asshole
<jabbathehutt> back in 2 minutes
<jabbathehutt> u wont find me
<Tm_T> you're welcome, now I ask you kindly leave this channel
<jabbathehutt> bye
<jabbathehutt> douchebag
<oCean> he already send same 'joke' command in -server
<Tm_T> Pici: ^
<Tm_T> or should I send out batsignal
<oCean> he left
<ikonia> jabbathehutt did that same joke earlier yesterday and was banned for it
<ikonia> he's now cleary doing it on purpose
<ikonia> he was banned and the ban removed in #ubuntu
<oCean> indeed
<oCean> now he did in in -server too
<ikonia> ah yes, it was you who banned him wasn't it ?
<Tm_T> yes
<oCean> and unbanned after discussion
<Tm_T> ikonia: yup, this is why I did go with one month atleast
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<oCean> now showing true colors
<ikonia> is shockrates supposed to be banned or something ?
<ikonia> is there a reason he just randomly said "hi sexy" to me ?
<ikonia> people normally do that when they want to show off they are ban dodging or the like
<LjL> he certainly has a few bantracker entries
<oCean> yeah, just noticed that too
<ikonia> I can't see an active one though
<ikonia> it was his first line when joining the channel, and I'd not said something,
<ikonia> normally that's to get attention to say "check me out, doing bad stuff"
<LjL> no i can't see an active one either
<Ignacio> HI¡
<ikonia> hello
<Ignacio> need help
<ikonia> ok ?
<Ignacio> i'm banned
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> do you know why you where banned ?
<ikonia> ok, bye
<Ignacio> Need Help!
<Ignacio> hi!
<Ignacio_> Hi
<Ignacio_> Hola
<ikonia> not quite grasping this.....
<bazhang> armel?
<bazhang> any idea what ticky is referring to?
<bazhang> armel + mono issues
<LjL> armel is an CPU architecture, that's about all i know :P
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> more than I know! so he's all yours!
<LjL> you wish
<bazhang> I'll part and you can nick to bazhang1
<LjL> and then you ghost me
<bazhang> :0
<oCean> ah, armel = little-endian arm
<bazhang> italianguy's story is not adding up
<oCean> you talking about ljl right? :p
<LjL> no i'm not really italian, i was just born in the wrong country
<oCean> right..!
<bazhang> seems he is just trolling.
<oCean> bazhang: similar to the troll with his i-want-vpn-on-wine
<bazhang> oCean, heh yeah
<bazhang> <ItalianGuy> It is a live CD I bought for 13€
<bazhang> that exchange rate is getting bad
<bazhang> bet it was italian guy
<mneptok> send Donkey Kong after him. that guy loves throwing barrels at Italian plumbers.
<bazhang> not sure why poindexter is recommend hirens for ubuntu
<bazhang> err +ing
<Myrtti> that's nice, the bot still remembers me
<Myrtti> hi _o/
<Myrtti> I may stay, I may go, depending on how I'm doing
<topyli> <3
<oCean> ohai!
<Myrtti> I figured I kinda need to keep myself occupied so I might as well refresh some of my bad habits that I've been addicted to
<oCean> irc is a good bad habit!
<Myrtti> lots of new nicks I don't rememeber seeing before
<Myrtti> hi to you as well
<topyli> Myrtti: you should peruse the irc-team mailing list archives and find out who's op and who's not :)
<topyli> Myrtti: also, please join #ubuntu-ops-team
<Myrtti> topyli: I've kept reading it, but I can't remember too much of it...
<Myrtti> topyli: that's the thing I was trying to remember, ta
<bazhang> <Poindexter_> I have fallen and i cannot get up. That kind of help?
<bazhang> this is following recommending hirens and windows xp tools to fix ubuntu issues
<oCean> and he has a smart mouth, how surprising
<bazhang> have him in PM
<Myrtti> I see a pattern
<bazhang> no response via PM. gave him the coc and guidelines links btw
<oCean> hm, usuario has quite a ban history (nick12345)
<Myrtti> that's because the nick is a general one
<bazhang> live cd user in spanish?
<Myrtti> unless you matched the ip/host
<oCean> Myrtti: the user usuario
<oCean> oh, I see
<oCean> hehe
<bazhang> thought fw-cutter was out for the sta
<oCean> what's up with everyone wanting a/v all of a sudden?
<oCean> more Windows users trying ubuntu?
<Myrtti> that, or news penetrating through to the less technically savvy that there are Mac OS X viruses nowadays
<oCean> Myrtti: wow, quick! nice
<Myrtti> it's like riding a bicycle
<oCean> we have a jabba in #u, but I reckon it isn't jabbathehutt
<Tm_T> most likely isn't
<Tm_T> good night all
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-03
<benonsoftware> Hi.
<benonsoftware> I was told this is the contact for locobot_2
<benonsoftware> I was wondering where do I get the source code for it?
<ubottu> masterofpuppetss called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> he's claiming I'm trolling him
<oCean> please don't ban me
<oCean> :p
<oCean> it was jabbathehut :(
<masterofpuppetss> hello
<masterofpuppetss> not sure why i was banned..
<oCean> oh really?
<masterofpuppetss> yea
<masterofpuppetss> you were trolling me
<oCean> no I was not
<oCean> I think you know what's the matter here
<masterofpuppetss> not quite sinking in yet...
<oCean> ok. Then think about it some more
<masterofpuppetss> u ban me for off-topic?
<masterofpuppetss> is there any other op in here
<oCean> I'm done with you, your banevading will be reported to freenode staff
<masterofpuppetss> what?
<masterofpuppetss> i never evade any ban?
<masterofpuppetss> no idea what you are talking about
<masterofpuppetss> is there another op in here?
<masterofpuppetss> im literally being railroaded by this guy for no reason......
<ubottu> masterofpuppetss called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<oCean> and, not surprisingly trolling -server right now
<ubottu> masterofpuppetss called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<jpds> And he wonders why he's banned.
<jpds> Master of Muppets.
<ikonia> I'm seeing if there is a staff member frere for -server as they are on the access list
<oCean> ah, great
<ikonia> the lack of ops in -server is getting quite tedious
<oCean> indeed. Yesterday he did exact the same thing
<bazhang> * fdeiam has quit (Quit: when finally i am killed, it will be the government that killed me)
<bazhang> after the bizarro PM he sent me.
<jpds> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/N99dO.jpg
<bazhang> jpds, heh nice
<bazhang> thought war-driving was suspect, at best
<bazhang> any consensus on asking for wardriving support in #ubuntu ?
<LjL> bazhang: "wardriving" to me just means pinpointing the location of access points, which is just fine
<LjL> if it means someone else to other people, then that's different
<bazhang> LjL, it's specifically driving around to get into others unprotected wifi
<bazhang> and he has phrased it in exactly that manner
<LjL> bazhang: i don't think that's what the strict definition is, though
<jpds> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/War-driving#Legal_and_ethical_considerations
<bazhang> does cooldood have any real clear questions, btw? he seems to just keep asking for help
<ikonia> bazhang: have you any idea what he's talking about ?
<bazhang> ikonia, the gdm greeter he linked to
<ikonia> but what about it ? does he want to use it or is he having a problem with it ?
<ikonia> I can't follow what he's actually saying
<bazhang> cant get it set up it seems
<ikonia> ah, ok
<jpds> That was random.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from truepurple)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-25
<reisio> hrmmm, can't /join #ubuntu
<bazhang> reisio, you were ban forwarded here
<reisio> why's that?
<bazhang> telling people to google it, and being less than helpful from the look of it
<reisio> I haven't told anyone to google anything for ages, if ever
<reisio> and since the channel is publicly logged, that is a matter of public record
<bazhang> and the unhelpful bit?
<reisio> show me where I was unhelpful
<bazhang> you'd better discuss with the op who banned you.
<reisio> I tried to, he ignored me
<bazhang> when
<reisio> when I got kicked
<bazhang> well there is an easy way to resolve this, but being contentious wont be that way
<reisio> contentious? Is that what you call having no idea why you're banned?
<bazhang> so I'd suggest waiting a bit, and discussing with him at some later point
<reisio> what's the easy way to resolve it?
<bazhang> oh I have a clear idea.
<reisio> some magical later point when he won't just ignore me?
<reisio> a clear idea of what?
<bazhang> why you were banned.
<reisio> do tell
<bazhang> better you let all parties concerned cool off and come back later to discuss.
<reisio> well I'm not "hot", and an op that's hot shouldn't be an op, but seeing as you won't help me and the op in question is just ignoring me, I s'pose I have little choice but to sit here and jabber with you
<bazhang> not interested.
<reisio> I can see that, baz
<reisio> why was I forwarded to a channel of people who aren't interested in talking with me?
<bazhang> we don't stay on call 24/7
<reisio> you don't have to
<reisio> you (personally) are here right now
<bazhang> indeed. it's volunteer work.
<elky> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu.html#t09:21
<reisio> so you aren't volunteering right now? :)
<bazhang> not interested in a debate on who's right or wrong. you were banned, and then forwarded here.
<reisio> why was I forwarded here?
<bazhang> seems like you want to argue the fine points more than get the ban removed.
<reisio> uhhh...
<reisio> how does it seem that?
<reisio> I would like the ban removed
<reisio> please remove it :)
<elky> Man, I wish life worked like that.
<bazhang> not without some recognition of why you got banned
<bazhang> reisio	themacguy: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22mac%22%20%22grub2%22
<bazhang> oCean	reisio: please don't send people to google. They know google exists, they come here for specific answers to specific questions
<reisio> oCean didn't ban me
<elky> bazhang, actually, the bit he directly got banned for that wasn't just bad reputation was http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/24/%23ubuntu.html#t08:29
<bazhang> 	oCean: do they really... and where is your alternative
<bazhang> the last was you
<elky> someone asked for "a good av" and so he told them to use something that was useless.
<reisio> I did not
<reisio> clamav is a good av
<reisio> it's a superb av
<elky> It's not what he was looking for, however. You were aware of that. You still told him to use it.
<reisio> I was not aware of that, he specifically asked for an av
<reisio> to my eyes that means he was specifically looking for one
<elky> You're not a good helper then.
<elky> You should have asked what the av was for, as that's what a good helper would have done first.
<elky> Rather than giving misleading advice.
<reisio> it wasn't misleading
<elky> Yes. Yes it was.
<reisio> uhhhh, no it wasn't
<reisio> are you serious?
<elky> Yes.
<reisio> how is telling someone a good av when they ask for one misleading?
<elky> In windows land, what are AVs for?
<reisio> they're for anti-virus
<elky> In what capacity?
<reisio> in what capacity?
<reisio> they detect viruses
<reisio> I assume this questioning is meant to reveal the answer to my question about how it was misleading?
<reisio> perhaps not?
<elky> In the same capacity as an antivirus on linux?
<reisio> there is a broad overlap, sure
<reisio> AV is about the same on any platform, find viruses, optionally do something about them
<reisio> as I assume you know
<elky> So, you're saying that clamav on linux will protect the computer in the same way that an av on windows does?
<reisio> it detects viruses the same way it does on Windows
<elky> That's not what I asked.
<elky> wrapids	Could someone point me in the direction of a good AV?	08:29
<elky> reisio	wrapids: clamav	08:29
<elky> ikonia	wrapids: you shouldn't need one for linux	08:30
<elky> ikonia	reisio: that will not protect his linux machine	08:30
<elky> reisio	ikonia: the sun rises in the east	08:30
<elky> ikonia	reisio: what ?	08:30
<elky> reisio	ikonia: thought it was state the obvious time	08:30
<reisio> the exact same way? No, Windows and Linux are different operating systems
<reisio> elky: you shouldn't need cinelerra for Linux, either
<reisio> are you saying I'd have been banned for saying 'cinelerra' to someone asking for a video editor?
<elky> No, I'm saying you are well aware that there are different use cases between linux and windows, and did not clarify in the least.
<reisio> clarify what
<reisio> he didn't even respond to me
<reisio> wrapids
<reisio> didn't seem like he was confused about anything
<reisio> so... what would I have clarified
<elky> What the user wanted the AV for, before implying that clamav would fulfil the typical newbie expectation.
<reisio> he didn't say what he wanted it for
<reisio> is that it, I was banned for not clarifying something the user never brought up? For not reading minds, basically?
<elky> I need to get back to work now. Since you're clearly unwilling to learn from the experience of channel ops, this is not progressing. Therefore I will not unban you.
<reisio> I still have no idea wtf I'm supposed to be learning
<elky> reisio, that and your poor attitude the day before.
<reisio> you tell me
<reisio> what attitude?...
<elky> reisio themacguy: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22mac%22%20%22grub2%22
<reisio> ...you gleaned an attitude from that msg?
<reisio> to me it's two nicks and a URI
<reisio> I still don't know what it is you think I've done wrong
<reisio> here's a Linux virus that clamav detects: http://www.tux.org/pub/security/secnet/tools/abliss.tar.gz
<elky> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu.html#t09:21
<reisio> which is its job
<reisio> so... you're saying I'm banned for the discussion with oCean?
<reisio> I should be talking to oCean?
<elky> read further down where you backchat an op who tells you to let people who know how to do things help, rather than be obnoxious with giving people a page of google results they likely don't understand
<reisio> elky: likely?
<reisio> does he say he doesn't understand?
<reisio> or does he go off happy?
<reisio> IIRC it's the latter
<reisio> you're banning people for things they never did...
<elky> As I said before, I need to go back to work and you're being unrepentant. I will not lift the ban.
<elky> Bye.
<reisio> I will not be repentant for helping out themacguy
<reisio> the man typed out a smiley face
<reisio> and oCean isn't the one who banned me anyways
<reisio> anybody else want to tell me clamav isn't an antivirus?
<reisio> there must be one of you in here that realizes it _is_ an antivirus
<bazhang> thats not the point
<reisio> what _is_ the point, then?
<bazhang> he wanted something like MSE
<Jordan_U> reisio: Nobody has said that Clamav isn't an antivirus. Putting words in others mouths will not help your situation.
<reisio> clamav _is_ like MSE
<bazhang> no its not
<reisio> and he didn't specify what he wanted outside of 'an av'
<reisio> yes, it really is
<bazhang> oy vey
<reisio> Jordan_U: well that's all _I_ ever said
<reisio> and here I am banned
<bazhang> better come back later
<reisio> what good will that do?
<reisio> you guys going to look up what an AV is between now and "later"?
<bazhang> I'm not unbanning you either
<reisio> really, you aren't? :p
<bazhang> you just want to argue how your behavior is 100% a-ok, when in fact it's not
<reisio> Jordan_U: man asked for an av, I told him one — you tell me, why'm I banned?
<reisio> bazhang: actually I'd like to be unbanned
<reisio> and you people don't seem to be able to do that without determining why I was banned in the first place
<bazhang> reisio, no one's unbanning you. please exit the channel.
<reisio> but you don't seem to be capable of that
<Jordan_U> reisio: I'm personally more concerned with your demonstrably bad attitude than anything else.
<reisio> bazhang: I didn't join this channel, baz
<reisio> someone put me here
<reisio> Jordan_U: what bad attitude?
<bazhang> you can part. I suggest you do so now
<reisio> I'd rather be unbanned
<bazhang> not going to happen.
<reisio> sure it will, it always does
<reisio> Jordan_U: I guess it's a bad attitude if you don't want to be banned?
<bazhang> it's more than likely that the ban will be lengthened than anything else
<reisio> Jordan_U: or are you looking through your logs trying to find some evidence of your baseless claim now?
<reisio> bazhang: for what?
<bazhang> so better stop digging and part now
<reisio> bazhang: for what?
<Jordan_U> reisio: Due to your bad attitue which you have demonstrated here, just now. That's the last I'm going to say as this is pointless.
<reisio> Jordan_U: so you have no basis for your claim, good to know
<reisio> "oh he doesn't want to be banned for saying clamav is an av, that's a bad attitude!"
<reisio> :p
<reisio> bazhang: that's what I thought
<bazhang> reisio, please exit the channel
<reisio> I didn't _join_ the channel in the first place
<reisio> I was summoned here
<reisio> clean up your own messes
<elky> Someone go update that from forward to proper ban.
<elky> Aw crap, when did it turn 2pm?
<knome> elky, three hours ago.
<elky> Actually, in 3 minutes time. And i haven't had lunch yet.
<Jordan_U> Ban changed.
<elky> thanks
<twb> I am banned in #ubuntu-server.  I do not know why,   I speculate this is for swearng twice in a month.  I would like the ban lifted.
<bazhang> twb, is the swearing going to cease?
<twb> Yes.
<twb> I only swear by accident in Ubuntu channels and AFAIK it is quiet infrequent.
<twb> But IIRC you talked to me last Friday and you didn't have privs to lift the ban in any case
<bazhang> check what you have typed before hitting enter
<twb> If you want someone to vouch for me, you could ask Spamaps or perhaps cjwatson
<bazhang> just dont swear would cure it.
<bazhang> we can lift the ban, but if you do it again then it wont be so quick next time
<twb> I give up.  I'll leave #ubuntu-* forever and direct my questions and support efforts to #debian-offtopic instead.
<IdleOne> that is fine
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> <SrPx> Is there a replacement for Everything on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> * [kantian] (~don@216.166.7.6): allen
<elky> To #debian-offtopic? hahahaha The first part of the #debian-offtopic topic: " Please take support questions to #debian - NO, REALLY"
<vibhav> Is macbuntu supported in #ubuntu
<vibhav> ?
<elky> If you don't know the answer, let others answer. Dr_Willis already did so.
<elky> dr_willis answered, mind you, quite a long time before he came and asked that
<elky> well, 2 minutes, but plenty enough time for him to see the conversation
<Myrtti> my trollsenses tingle in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh man
<Myrtti> please tell me someone else is awake and watching this
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Pici> ikonia: thanks ubottu
<ikonia> I suspect his motives where not great
<ikonia> Pici: he was trolling #kubuntu too, but not with anything "bad" just ranting about how crap it is
<Pici> ikonia: yeah, I was just looking for scrollback as you did that
<ikonia> I suspect he'll start in #debian shortly
<ikonia> I'm leaving him on mute until he responds to my messages
<ikonia> (or joins here to talk to someone)
<Pici> sounds good
<Pici> ikonia: fyi, punk45rock is on the same ip as that andchat person.
<ikonia> nice spot
<ikonia> he confirmed he was trying to be a problem in pm, hence changing it to a +b see the eir config for auto remove info
<bazhang> windows cloud server console via ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> a question some time ago in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm guessing an rdp connection would work
<bazhang> <Hellz_Bellz> BUT... are you certain that that is not something i have already tried?
<bazhang> what is the sound of one hand clapping
 * oCean tries
 * oCean adds an other skill to his linkedin profile
 * h00k balances the lightswitch between on and off
<h00k> IdleOne: I think zy was saying rang0 has ikonia on ignore
<IdleOne> I don't think so
<h00k> IdleOne: but I could be wrong
<h00k> It happened before. Just once, though.
<IdleOne> hehe
<h00k> also, 'rango' not rang0
<Myrtti> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
 * h00k blinks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-26
<bazhang> once in a blue moon; he was mostly offtopic
<IdleOne> bazhang: I think that is johnD
<bazhang> IdleOne, so do I
<IdleOne> the spoonfed comment gave it away
<ubottu> awk_sed_grep called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> Hurray for lag. I typed !language at 19:34.
<bazhang> seems like troll raid with all the recent joinees
<IdleOne> sicko is going to be an issue
<cprofitt> IdleOne: where is he?
<bazhang> * [crackwhore] (~frumpy@dsl-64-246-157-138.bbr0.cxscny.statetel.com): crackedWhores
<bazhang> thats offensive imo
<IdleOne> cprofitt: in #ubuntu but seems Jordan_U has got him on track now
<cprofitt> nice job Jordan_U !!
<IdleOne> nicks like that don't get warnings
<IdleOne> not from me anyhow
<cprofitt> night all
 * Jordan_U hates lag
<bazhang> physicallyfit wants me to create a twitter account so he/she can follow me
<elky> i wonder if twitter would let you have twitter.com/physicallyfitisveryannoying
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> <iHarp> trying to change my /tmp folder to nonexec. Apparently there is a security hole there from what I've been reading
<bazhang> seems like a mis-reading
<bazhang> * [Kimura_] (~Kimura@216.151.186.26): ...
<bazhang> bizarro
<bazhang> * [LearnToTroll] (~Tr0II@99-50-112-119.lightspeed.chrlnc.sbcglobal.net): Zachary Stowe
<bazhang> that can't be good
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Like ban dodging)
<elky> bazhang, i only removed him
<bazhang> elky, ah sorry
<bazhang> some weird lag prevented me from kicking him in #ubuntu
<elky> er it's doing ti to me too
<elky> staff, is something up with services?
<bazhang> no errors or anything. just give +o and then remove +o
<elky> yeah
<elky> ive seen it before
<elky> usually when services are crapping out
<bazhang> ok
<init[dot]d> Any ops around?
<init[dot]d> guess nort
<bazhang> just a mom
<bazhang> augh
<bkerensa> =/
<bazhang> the Moon must be in the house of UrNOTEHBOSSUVME today
<bkerensa> bazhang: hah you been watching too ;)
<bazhang> bkerensa, much to my chagrin :)
<bkerensa> ;p
<bazhang> <Ecto> Anyone ever used ubuntu satanic edition   <--- worst fears, confirmed
<init[dot]d> any humans?
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: How can we help you?
<init[dot]d> bkerensa, I do appreciate the guidelines of #Ubuntu but to have people so heavy handed yet at the same time completely hypocrital makes following said guidelines a bit tough
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: could you explain more?
<init[dot]d> Numerous times today and the past few days comments have been made by other users in #Ubuntu about the attitude of bazhang
<bazhang> ?
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: Your not being clear enough for us to help you? What comments have they made about bazhang?
<bazhang> odd I never saw those, as my name is set to highlight
<init[dot]d> let me see if I have an example in my logs
<bazhang> init[dot]d, what does this have to with you being warned to stay on topic, then continuing on after being warned to stop?
<init[dot]d> but I doubt it will make a diff anyway
<init[dot]d> lol
<bazhang> mi3 was asked to stop. and did.
<init[dot]d> bazhang, it has everything to do with you being a hypocritical douchebag
<init[dot]d> nuff said
<bazhang> init[dot]d, you were warned more than once, then continued nonetheless
<bazhang> init[dot]d, name calling is not called for.  it's very simple: #ubuntu is a shared resource, and if everyone is typing asdfasdf LOLLL then it becomes unusable. some moderation is required
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: Do you have a valid issue you need help with because it appears your complaint surrounds a operator enforcing our guidelines in a consistent manner with how they should be?
<init[dot]d> nah my logs dont go back that far
<init[dot]d> but it happened
<bazhang> !1984 | init[dot]d
<init[dot]d> guess not
<ubottu> init[dot]d: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> check there
<init[dot]d> I appreciate the "community"
<bkerensa> >.<
<bazhang> so enforcing guidelines is bad
<bazhang> ok then
<bkerensa> apparently
<bazhang> and now he wants to continue with name calling in PM. lovely
<bazhang> <init[dot]d> can you un q me now please?
<bkerensa> lol
<init[dot]d> I guess you werent done scolding me
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: We enforce the rules with equal measure... The rules exist to keep order in channels and keep them on focus with their purpose
<init[dot]d> so in order to make a "legitimate" point I need to keep a detailed report on the op in question and present it like a lawyer otherwise it gets dismissed
<init[dot]d> makes sense
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: no
<init[dot]d> but hear say is not admissable
<init[dot]d> :(
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: you have not even explained what your complaint is?
<init[dot]d> I did
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: you said bazhang was heavy handed in enforcing the guidelines
<bkerensa> ?
<init[dot]d> but you wanted proof and then dismissed it because my issue was with one of your buds
<init[dot]d> I can understand I been there before
<init[dot]d> bkerensa, very
<init[dot]d> and at the same time hypocritical
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: Did bazhang warn you?
<init[dot]d> most likely
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: did you continue to conduct he asked you to cease?
<bkerensa> the*
<init[dot]d> I apologize for being light hearted and inserting a sense of humor in the #Ubuntu channel
<init[dot]d> humor is uncalled for and I understand that
<init[dot]d> it will not happen again
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: in #ubuntu it is in fact not the most appropriate place since it is a support channel and not a social channel.
<init[dot]d> true
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: are you appealing a ban or mute?
<init[dot]d> and even Ubuntu-offtopic we are not allowed to be humerous
<init[dot]d> mute
<init[dot]d> humor should never be censored
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: How long have you been muted?
<init[dot]d> but thats just my opinion
<init[dot]d> I unno
<init[dot]d> not the point though
<init[dot]d> I dont care about the muting or the reasons for it, I am pissed because the standard is only held against some and not others
<init[dot]d> comprende?
<bazhang> not really
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: By being uncooperative your not giving me the impression that your able to adhere to the guidelines? Adding that you came in here and insulted a operator only strengthens that position. I suggest you take a break and try back in a few days and we can look at the situation again.
<init[dot]d> your man/woman/thingamabober bazhang has been a douche at times and that is A ok, but let someone else say something he/she/it doesnt like and BAM ban hammer
<bazhang> you worry about you, it's simple
<init[dot]d> likewise
<init[dot]d> I try to adhere to the guidelines but at times I slip
<init[dot]d> sorry im a joker and it comes out naturally its not like I just want to piss ppl off it just happens but instead of a little thing called forebearance banhammer or bazhang  just lays down the law
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: I don't think we can help you at this time your behavior towards bazhang is unacceptable
<init[dot]d> alright
<init[dot]d> appreciate the sense of community
<init[dot]d> communism more like it lol
<bkerensa> =/
<init[dot]d> wait so now im banned from #Ubuntu?
<bazhang> yep
<init[dot]d> and why?
<bazhang> init[dot]d, we just went over why you were +q
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: You have repeatedly demonstrated that your not able to follow Ubuntu IRC Guidelines
<init[dot]d> bkerensa, by one slip?
<init[dot]d> wow
<bazhang> I suggest you return in 48 hours to discuss the +b
<bkerensa> init[dot]d:  ^
<init[dot]d> will it matter then?
<init[dot]d> or is it just to prove the powers?
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: If you show us that you can change and start following the guidelines and be respectful (Code of Conduct) then it may play a role in the decision making process.
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: But as bazhang has stated we would ask you come back no earlier than 48 hours.
<init[dot]d> I did follow the guidelines I admit I slipped a few times but I did cut it out when reminded. My issue was with bazhang acting like an ass to people and that was fine with you
<init[dot]d> I just want to understand why I MUST adhere to the coc and bazhang  can follow whatever
<init[dot]d> I admit I was disrespectful so I was wrong there
<init[dot]d> I am a bit hot headed
<bazhang> so come back in 48 hrs
<bazhang> simple.
<init[dot]d> but that does not excuse hypocrisy
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: you have no told been able to demonstrate any occasion where bazhang may have crossed the lines but yet you have insulted him in this channel twice
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: please part the channel and come back in 48 hours
<init[dot]d> bkerensa, I apologize my logs dont go back that far
<bazhang> init[dot]d, is 48 hrs too soon. perhaps longer is necessary to cool off and think clearly for you
<init[dot]d> I offered to keep a detailed report
<bazhang> !1984 | init[dot]d
<ubottu> init[dot]d: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<init[dot]d> ok
<bazhang> those are the logs. have at them.
<init[dot]d> and in 48 then I can say my piece?
<init[dot]d> or get kicked and banned then as well
<bkerensa> init[dot]d: correct we will be willing to discuss this further in 48 hours but not any further at this time
<bazhang> say your piece about what? more name calling?
<init[dot]d> bkerensa, ok I appreciate that
<bkerensa> and 60 seconds
<bkerensa> drum roll!
<bazhang> and the drama!   curtain
<bkerensa> :P
<bazhang> check out his -ot quit
<elky> bazhang, did you notice that mass broken pipe quit
<bkerensa> tango down
<bazhang> elky, yeah. nice foreshadowing by you
<bazhang> or premonition, whatever it's called
<elky> we might need a staffer to tell us if it's sus or not
<elky> i'm going for "yes" right now, but we can't really do anything until something happens
<bazhang> dulynoted : a duly noted troll on multiple channels
<elky> indeed
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1582 users, 9 overflows, 1591 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1579 users, 10 overflows, 1589 limit))
<elky> i think this might have been that mass pipe quit
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1584 users, 13 overflows, 1597 limit))
<bkerensa> huh
<elky> bkerensa, when splits splat, the bots can't tell them from a botnet
<bkerensa> I see ;o
<elky> not all splits split typically
<elky> some just fade away
<bkerensa> but that wasnt a normal netsplit was it?
<elky> no, twas more the latter
<elky> networks are silly things
<bkerensa> indeed... well good night elky and bazhang I better get some sleep
<bazhang> night bkerensa
<elky> and there's the proper split
<elky> "jihad" in a nick instantly sets off my trolldar
<bazhang> thought that was just warofthenerd using a new nick
<elky> i hope so, kind of. that doesn't exactly disprove my point though
<bazhang> true
<aetoxx> Can you explain how I cannot say that some Ubuntu packager clearly messed up the packaging of an important non-trivial application?
<ikonia> aetoxx: sure
<aetoxx> You should be happy that I even say things are not working.
<ikonia> aetoxx: as I said to you, if you need / want help, you need to start giving details and information, and not saying odd cyptic things like "no-one uses ubuntu" and ranting that the packager didn't do his job, people will help you resolve the problem, or log a bug against the package if there is a problem
<aetoxx> It costs me time and in response you ban me.
<ikonia> aetoxx: if you feel you can interact with the support resouce in the manner I've just descrived you are welcome to rejoin
<aetoxx> ikonia, I suggest you take some reading classes, because I already said there was a bug filed for it in 2011.
<ikonia> described even
<ikonia> aetoxx: that's great, so you know there is a problem, so either add to the report, or accept there is a known bug (whatever is detailed in that bug report)
<aetoxx> ikonia, I was discussing the very position of the packager for that package.
<ikonia> making silly comments and ranting won't help
<aetoxx> ikonia, I think a project shouldn't just let anyone be able to commit anything.
<ikonia> well, that's great, but that's not how it works
<aetoxx> ikonia, what does Ubuntu do to protect its users from such idiocy?
<ikonia> remove them from the channel, as I've just done
<ikonia> aetoxx: howevever, if you can use the support resource (as I've just described) you're welcome to rejoin it
<aetoxx> ikonia, I am sorry, but I have PhD. in CS.
<aetoxx> ikonia, so, it's not I who is the idiot.
<ikonia> then please use the channel in the manner I have explained
<aetoxx> ikonia, unless I closed my eyes for a second and in the mean while everyone got a 150+ IQ.
<ikonia> I'm not really interested in this discussion, so I'm going to make it clear/simple
<ikonia> aetoxx: do you wish to use the #ubuntu support channel, yes/no ?
<aetoxx> ikonia, you are saying I am the idiot.
<aetoxx> ikonia, I think you should apologize.
<ikonia> aetoxx: do you wish to use the #ubuntu support channel, yes/no ?
<aetoxx> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> aetoxx: can you use the channel in the manner I have described
<aetoxx> ikonia, and you should apologize.
<ikonia> aetoxx: can you use the channel in the manner I have described yes/no
<aetoxx> ikonia, where is it not off-topic to discuss suitability of people in this project?
<ikonia> aetoxx: can you use the channel in the manner I have described yes/no
<ikonia> aetoxx: please answer the question
<aetoxx> ikonia, should I put up a website showing a list of idiots within the project?
<AlanBell> aetoxx: ikonia is trying to help you here, just answer the question
<ikonia> bye
<aetoxx> That was a not so serious suggestion.
<ikonia> aetoxx: if you wish this to continue, please answer the question
<aetoxx> Yes
<ikonia> aetoxx: can you use the channel in the manner I have described yes/no
<ikonia> aetoxx: great, so now please /part this channel, and /join #ubuntu and use it in the manner I have described please.
<aetoxx> I would like to know where it is discussed who can remain a packager and who cannot.
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> there is no such place
<aetoxx> Do you think that's a good thing?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in this discussion
<aetoxx> In a company that would never happen.
<ikonia> if you wish to use #ubuntu, please /join #ubuntu and /part this channel
<ikonia> other wise, pleaes just /part this channel
<aetoxx> What kind of nonsense is this? I cannot discuss it here and I cannot discuss it in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> correct
<aetoxx> And the same holds for the ubuntu forums?
<ikonia> yes
<aetoxx> I thought Ubuntu was for human beings.
<aetoxx> It seems to be more for the Borg collective.
<ikonia> ok, we are done now.
<ikonia> please /part the channel, and you're free to use #ubuntu in the manner I've explained
<aetoxx> You seriously don't see anything wrong with that?
<ikonia> discussion over.
<aetoxx> I would like to know the rationale for such rules.
<aetoxx> They seem rather restrictive.
<ikonia> yes, if you want to rant, they are restrictive
<aetoxx> I.e. who specifically wrote down those rules?
<ikonia> the IRC Community Council
<aetoxx> I can know who created some law in the real world too.
<ikonia> I'm sure with your massive IQ you can understand that an IRC channel has no relevence to real world law
<ikonia> so I suggest you park any further conversation and /part now
<AlanBell> aetoxx: this channel is for resolving issues relating to users removed from #ubuntu, which has been done. Go read about MOTU on the Ubuntu wiki and all the processes there around becoming a packager
<AlanBell> and for proprietary software go speak to the people who make it
<aetoxx> AlanBell, in this case it is the packager which takes a perfectly well working piece of software and turns it into feces.
<aetoxx> AlanBell, I am not suggesting that Ubuntu should even package it.
<aetoxx> AlanBell, but when they do, they can expect that it just shows a very bad image.
<ikonia> aetoxx: I think we are now done in this channel.
<aetoxx> Who appointed the IRC Communicty Council?
<ikonia> the Ubuntu Community Council
<aetoxx> And in the end there is some master from Canonical?
<ikonia> not really, members of canonical sit on the various boards as community members also
<aetoxx> ikonia, so, you are saying you are just following rules and you didn't make them?
<ikonia> to keep it simple "yes"
<aetoxx> I have the impression that the rules are there to just reduce work.
<ikonia> your impression is wrong, I'm sorry you feel that way
<ikonia> anything else you need from the Ubuntu operator team ?
<ikonia> or are you now comfortable with how to use #ubuntu  ?
<aetoxx> No, but I don't agree with your values. It basically means that I should use other places to express some opinions about Ubuntu.
<ikonia> ok, your disagreement with the values has been noted, thank you
<aetoxx> The 'no' was in regard to the 'whether I need anything'.
<ikonia> please /part this channel and go about your IRC day. take care.
<aetoxx> Bye
<ikonia> bye
<ubottu> niko called the ops in #ubuntu (bossdk PircBot)
<chu> teamwork :)
<IdleOne> chu: rupert in -ot is the same person/bot that just got banned in #u
<chu> Yep!
<chu> Wait, rupert or that rrjou* bot elky removed?
<chu> Mmm, I should check hostnames.
<IdleOne> LjL: maybe better to direct remontees to -fr?
<Pici> I don't think a language barrier is his problem
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> he's already there anyway
<IdleOne> asking if using the proposed repos is safe
<LjL> so what's the deal with this "hacker" webchat directing to #u-o by default?
<ikonia> that's pretty much it
<ikonia> website with an IRC web chat client, the default channel is offtopic
<LjL> not a fan of that
<Pici> odd.
<Pici> me either.
<ikonia> look at the people who keep saying it though in offtopic
<Pici> Was contemplating banning it, but I didn't see any traffic from that host in my logs.
<ikonia> their nicknames are random enough to be the same
<Pici> (rather, in my historical logs)
<ikonia> and their IP's are identical
<ikonia> it's almost like a bot, it joins, says it's script and /parts, changes nickname and does it again
<superuser> hello?
<ikonia> hey superuser
<ikonia> sorry, I thought someone else was dealing with your request
<superuser> are you an operator?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'm just pulling up the info on you, could you tell me why you where banned from #ubuntu please ?
<ikonia> lets see if we can sort this out
<superuser> i dont understand why they banned me i havent been on here for about a week id say and then when i came back the server said i cannot join
<ikonia> superuser: ok, grabbed the info on your ban
<ikonia> superuser: you where banned for making homophobic remarks/jokes about people
<superuser> no i looked at the logs
<ikonia> which logs ?
<superuser> the channel logs
<ikonia> where /
<ikonia> ?
<superuser> publicly posed on line?
<ikonia> yes, which logs did you look at ?
<superuser> hold on a moment
<ikonia> sure,
<superuser> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/
<ikonia> superuser: ok, which log where you looking at in there ?
<superuser> i scanned thro all of them sence i last used it
<ikonia> what where you looking for
<ikonia> (don't worry, I'm sure this can be sorted out)
<superuser> i was searching to see if someone had used my computer and screwed me over... but i found notthing
<ikonia> on the 2012-06-25 a nickname called "sudododo" was making homophobic reference to people
<ikonia> it was coming from your machine
<superuser> could it have been from a different computer on my home network?
<ikonia> it appeared to be coming from your current PC
<ikonia> today
<ikonia> using the freenode web chat client
<superuser> alright sorry to wase your time, im going to get to the bottom of this
<ikonia> superuser: hang on there
<ikonia> superuser: so just to be clear, that was not "you" as in the person sat at the end of the keyboard
<superuser> no it could not have been
<ikonia> ok, well if I remove the ban from your computer that should allow you to join #ubuntu and stop having to misslead people in #lubuntu and #xubuntu that you are using lubuntu and xubuntu
<ikonia> that should make it easier to just get straight forward support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> if you could look into the security on your machine to stop other people using it, that would be most appreciated
<ikonia> is that ok ?
<superuser> thank you, im still going to run an interrogation in my home
<ikonia> give me a moment and I'll sort your ban out
<superuser> what was the exact date and time of the incident?
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> the ban happed at 6:07 today
<ikonia> superuser: I've removed the ban for you, you should be able to join #ubuntu if you want to try now
<superuser> but i would not let me log on yesterday evening
<genii-around> ikonia: 6:07 GMT?
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> UTC
<ikonia> superuser: can you try to join #ubuntu please ?
<superuser> oh yes sorry im deep in thought right now
<superuser> yeah its working now, thank you
<ikonia> superuser: no problem, if you don't need anything more from the ops team, please /part this channel, but pleaes come back if you need anything from us
<superuser> alright i appreciate it
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> mah454 has been an issue before
<bazhang> is mrdarkuser in #kubuntu making any sense?
<bazhang> theadmin seems quite casual/careless with 'help' at times
<ikonia> she's normally pretty solid,
<Jordan_U> This particular mistake was *really* bad. I'm not sure how many people are aware that partition tables are recoverable. If I hadn't cought this it could have meant jeremiah__ losing *all* their data.
<Jordan_U> So, if there is a history of things like this (meaning they haven't learned from past experience and we're not sure they'll learn from this one) we should follow up with theadmin. I'm not going to check or follow up as I'm busy getting jeremiah's data back right now.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: normally she's solid
<ikonia> maybe just having a bad/lazy day
<ikonia> I know I sometimes sigh when you see people messing around and wrecking their partition tables
<Jordan_U> ikonia: OK.
<bazhang> he just shrugs it off, and says "I use arch, why should I care/learn"
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> I've never had her give that sort of response to me
<bazhang> has done so on multiple occasions, yes
<ikonia> I'm surprised and dissapointed, I thought she may have been a good op when she applied with a little help
<ikonia> she's always been good with me, would you like me to have a small chat with her ?
<Myrtti> I wasn't too happy when he gave instructions on how to evade bans
<ikonia> what ???
<Myrtti> I talked her about that
<ikonia> theadmin ?
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> I'm really surprised
<Myrtti> the explanation was along the lines of "oops, I didn't think"
<ikonia> I'll talk to her, as if she is still keen on becoming an op, she should be made aware of a few of the things she needs to change
<bazhang> hfsplus sighted
<Jordan_U> Hmm, testdisk found their partitions but is planning to make them all primary, where as two of them were logical before.
<Jordan_U> I guess it should still work.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: I must say, testdisk is simply amazing.
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Indeed :)
<Jordan_U> Mission accomplished.
<Anxi80> I would like to report that I have been wrongfully quieted in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Anxi80: Why do you believe it was wrongful?
<Anxi80> Because I was stating fact with source regarding a bug with installing dropbox through Ubuntu Software Center and the op didn't like it
<Anxi80> said it was my point of view yet i linked launchpad bug
<IdleOne> ok, well the fact is not in dispute. you are correct the is a bug concerning dropbox.
<IdleOne> The problem is that #ubuntu is not the place to continuously report bugs. That is why launchpad exists.
<Anxi80> the op kept stating that I was saying that the bug is with ubuntu when i was not and I requoted myself
<Anxi80> You are right but I wasn't reporting. I was giving a friendly "PSA"
<Anxi80> I wasn't looking for resolution as I solved it on my own
<IdleOne> You were asked by a channel op to stop spamming, essentially after the first time you are asked to stop it becomes spam, and you didn't stop. You went so far as to make sure that you highlighted the op to make sure they saw you go against the channel rules
<Anxi80> no spam warnings were given
<IdleOne> So, I don;t see the quiet as wrongful and it will not be removed at this time.
<Anxi80> just disagreement
<IdleOne> being asked to stop is a warning
<Anxi80> I was told to stop stating my point of view and I kept explaining that it wasnt a point of view and that they should look at the link i provided
<Anxi80> I have nothing further to add your honor
<IdleOne> alright.
<IdleOne> Please part the channel and have a great day :)
<Anxi80> I just have a question, is the quiet indefinite or does it run out on its own?
<IdleOne> it may be indefinite, most things don't last forever.
<Anxi80> so am I supposed to return here in the near future to appeal again?
<IdleOne> I think the best thing is you take a few days out of #ubuntu and maybe come back at a later date after you have had time to think about how your actions affected #ubuntu. you may also want to have a read of the !guidelines. see /msg ubottu !guidelines
<IdleOne> Anxi80: was there anything else I could help you with?
<Myrtti> Anxi80: here's something to think about: there are hundreds of bugs filed into Ubuntu every day. There are thousands of people in #ubuntu every day. Those people don't necessarily use Dropbox - it might be a small fraction. If all the bugs in Ubuntu were to get a PSA, #ubuntu - a channel for strictly support issues, not bug filing or PSA's, would boggle down to useless.
<Anxi80> IdleOne, thank you
<Anxi80> Myrtti, You are absolutely correct but I don't see what the harm is. I got a very harsh reaction I am quite certain but I have no problem in refraining from such PSA's in the future
<IdleOne> Myrtti: that was an excellent point.
<Myrtti> Anxi80: that was exactly the point
<IdleOne> Anxi80: the harm is that the channel would devolve into chaos. it is hard enough to maintain it at a level that is usable. We can't have PSA's going on all day
<Anxi80> Myrtti, I knew that before I even wrote the PSA. My goal is not to PSA every bug I see ofcourse. I am a developer myself. It's just that I got agressively put down about it being my point of view
<IdleOne> Like I said earlier, take a few days and come back, we can talk about it then and see if we can remove the mute.
<Anxi80> no problem
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<mneptok> Anxi80: there is a reason that ubottu does not automatically announce new Launchpad bugs. having meatspace do it is no better. you have excellent intentions, but the wholly wrong platform.
<Anxi80> IdleOne, Myrtti, Thanks and have an excellent day
<Myrtti> Anxi80: thanks, you too
<IdleOne> A Montrealer.
<mneptok> hostie.
<Myrtti> poutine.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> poutine is a bad word. language! < Myrtti
<mneptok> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=87123  <--- poutine *is* a bad word right now.
<IdleOne> I got tatters boiling
<mneptok> (~36C if your head doesn't do it)
<Myrtti> it shows it in C's for me
<elky> wunderground changes the temp display basedon geolocation
<mneptok> what's 'TAY-ters' precious?
<Myrtti> anyhoo
<mneptok> elky: smooth. another reason i use them. probably another reason my head does C and F, from living in both as a wunderuser.
<elky> It's a relatively small range of numbers really, it's not hard to learn the corresponding value by rote
<genii-around> Poutine is never a bad word!!!!
<bkerensa> Mmm now I want Portland Poutine
<bkerensa> >.<
<elky> is portland poutine different?
<elky> is it the "poutine" with cheese sauce instead of squeaky cheese?
<bkerensa> elky: its just poutine :P but there is a site called portlandpoutine.com that is for poutine fanatics in Portland ;0
<elky> ah
<mneptok> i kinda miss PDX. i kinda don't.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Saandddiiii)
<genii-around> bkerensa: I go to this place here: http://smokespoutinerie.com/
<bkerensa> mneptok: I quite frankly dislike it here :P I miss California
<bkerensa> omg genii-around that looks so good =o
<bazhang> Like ban dodging in -ot
<ubottu> usr13 called the ops in #ubuntu (brontosaurusrex)
<bkerensa> =o
<marienz> I'm not quite sure what the trigger invocation was for
<marienz> it looks like someone showing off their window manager/gtk theme
<bkerensa> marienz: it was not clear thats what that was at first ;)
<bazhang> whoa chanserv is freaking out
<elky> marienz, if we banned *dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy would we get many other than "Like" in #ubuntu or -offtopic?
<bazhang> giving double channel operator status to b kerensa
<elky> seems to me only 3 users from that isp online at the moment, i'm no doubt missing some though
<bkerensa> bazhang: yeah and it lagged pretty heavy
<marienz> elky: you're missing several
<bkerensa> bazhang: I fired off the kb pretty hyper-vigilantly due to the ops trigger and seeing "porn"
<bazhang> bkerensa, I'd have done the same, honestly, I was commenting on chanserv giving double o p s
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-27
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> that was weird
<bkerensa> >.<
<bazhang> I tried to /remove Like late yesterday, and just +o -o and no action at all
<elky> the guy was participating before saying that, you should at least have tried to educate him on the rules first.
<elky> is it even porn, or is it "nix porn" like "earth porn"
<bkerensa> elky: it was a screenshot of a desktop
<ubottu> usr13 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> GridCube called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<bkerensa> .
<cprofitt> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> replied to the wrong message of yours earlier
<cprofitt> :-)
<bkerensa> ah?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: which was it intended for then?
<cprofitt> I corrected it; it was intended for the leadership discussion
<bkerensa> cprofitt: ahh
<IdleOne> mneptok: I am not sure why the temp comes into play when eating poutine
<chu> May I ask why he was banned? (I'm not defending him at all, his incredibly random musings annoy me greatly, but I didn't realise he was banned)
<elky> for repeatedly responding to requests to make sense with more nonsense
<elky> It's basically like having a resident Chef Brian
<chu> Excellent. Doesn't surprise me at all.
<elky> the guidelines do state "don't be annoying" ;)
<elky> chu, also, it's been building up to a ban for... a long time
<chu> I'm just happy someone did it :p
<IdleOne> at some point in time you will have to get your hands dirty
<IdleOne> better later...
<chu> Yeah, I know, I'm putting it off as long as possible >.>
<chu> Fortunately, e lky (I didn't want to highlight) is normally on when I am, so I don't need to worry just yet.
<sistematico> It has a user using bad word on #ubuntu-br
<sistematico> His nickname is JavaNunes
<sistematico> Anyone can help?
<Mamarok> Sorry, folks, my bouncer went mad
<Unit193> Network thing, my session went weird as well.
<elky> Mamarok, i don't see sign of it, it might have just been your side
<elky> there was a netsplit
<Mamarok> well, apparently I must have been flooding some channels, got banned in 2
<bazhang> bee and pbot were the same user
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> looks like that Jamie is the long time issue one from that IP range
<StaffRingedSeal> !msgthebot > bee
<bazhang> seems like jr. high just got out
<bazhang> is avis just being totally random there?
<bazhang> * [avis] (~identd@pdpc/supporter/student/avis): blackened voodoo
<bazhang> he's doing that in multiple channels
<bazhang> <avis> your gufw has security holes all through it
<Jordan_U> I'd have already at least quieted them if I weren't busy.
<bazhang> martinphone insists on being way past the guidelines in -ot
<knome> bazhang, he's pushing it on #x-ot too
<bazhang> knome, thats all he does, from what I have seen
<knome> yes, i just thought that's his last piece of rope
<bazhang> always asking very hot button topical questions re: race, etc
<knome> aha. haven't had that kind of problems with him on #x-ot
<knome> just some bad language and some really unnecessary comments, mostly somehow relating to thing below the belt
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-28
<bazhang> ghosthunter007 is really pushing it
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, floodbot1 flooding in #u-unregged
<IdleOne> appears to have stopped
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, serdotlin said: ubottu: i already installed 3.4 precise, it worked fine....after installed 3.4.4, resolution broke...what is linux-image-extra?
<genii-around> Hm
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-29
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 1 overflows, 1498 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1525 users, 6 overflows, 1531 limit))
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> so busy configuring sasl, forgot to join here
<IdleOne> Did you get it sorted out?
<bazhang> not yet
<bazhang> it has a higher number, must be better
<Jordan_U> It is in fact a pretty great release, but most users shouldn't care.
<bazhang> seriously doubt he needs it or knows why it's better
<Jordan_U> That's pretty clear.
<bazhang> kernel 3.5.something has tonnes of fixes, too
<bazhang> at any rate grub2 is being shelved for future versions of Ubuntu, if sources are to be believed
<Unit193> I thought it was only for hardware that needs EFI support.
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Unit193: Only for hardware with UEFI secure boot enabled. And IMHO (IANAL) they are misunderstanding the requirements of the GPLv3.
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyODc Just read that, funny timing. :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> the fbots are MIA
<bazhang> and johnD is back to -ot
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Guest45423 (johnD) flooding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> at least ryaxnb responds on occasion
<bazhang> <altan> I now have Ubuntu and a new pc with high specs running flawlessly, can somebody suggest a good chair for sitting comfortably in?
<bkerensa> >.<
<Pici> !notunity =~ s/10 uses/10 and higher use/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<LjL> is yandex381 generally a problem? i think i've seen him say irrelevant things a bunch of times
<oCean> If he says anything, which is every now and then, it is offtopic mostly offtopic
<oCean> little redundancy there
<LjL> is the department of redundancy department
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sreejith said: ubottu: Ok,  I need to share a file that is in windows
<h00k> It'd be kinda funny to send jono to ##fix-your-connection
<Myrtti> I can do it for offtopic if you do it for u ;-)
<Myrtti> not yet tho
<h00k> Myrtti: let me know if you decide to, it's not so bad yet.
<bazhang> why is tables repeatedly asking the same thing
<mneptok> usually if tables return duplicate output, blame the SELECT statement.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> augh did sidewinder just do a !list for an italian user?
<oCean> yes
<oCean> no
<oCean> well
<bazhang> ah it was an .nl user
<oCean> someone says ciao, ... indeed
<bazhang> still, incredibly silly
<oCean> He used to say "... here comes the !list, wait for it...."
<Sidewinder> At your service. :)
<IdleOne> Thanks for joining. I just wanted to bring something up real quick
<IdleOne> Sidewinder: I noticed you did a !list to a user who said hello in Italian. I want to ask you not to do that again, stereotyping like that is just wrong and very rude.
<IdleOne> That was all :)
<Sidewinder> ocean brought that to my attention; here is/was my response to him:oCean, My humblest apologies if I 'jumped the gun'; it's just that I can't remember a greeting of ciao or ciao a tutti that wasn't immediately followed by the 'list' command. Your disapproval is noted and you may rest assured that that sort of response will not be repeated; at least from me. :)
<Sidewinder> <oCean> Sidewinder: thanks
<IdleOne> I was not aware oCean had already brought it up.
<IdleOne> Sorry for the doubling up of work :)
<IdleOne> We appreciate your understanding.
<Sidewinder> Again, humblest apologies; I am aware that many of you have tried to 'decipher' the mistaken assumption that the ubuntu channels can/may be used as warez. I guess it'll just remain a "mystery of our times". Sorry for sausing you 'double duty', and thanks to you and all of the other ops for your most valued services. I think you all should get a raise! ;-)
<IdleOne> hah. lets start by getting paid frst
<IdleOne> first*
<Sidewinder> That's a good start. :) Have a good one..
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kav)
<LjL> the "PPAs unsupported" thing is open to so many bad interpretations
<LjL> now when someone has ppa-purged stuff, and things are not proper, they get told "well PPAs are unsupported". i don't think that means you are precluded from getting help trying to restore your system to a working state.
 * bkerensa waves to maco
<maco> hi
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (NoOova)
<pragmaticenigma> IdleOne are you in here
<IdleOne> I am
<IdleOne> pragmaticenigma: you can PM me the message if you prefer
<pragmaticenigma> The issue was that NoOova asked at large if anyone used a flashblocking program. When I replied, he wanted to me to go to a link
<pragmaticenigma> that link was setup as a snare with malware to see if his coding could circumvent my flashblocking programing
<IdleOne> I see. if we get any further complaints we will take action. I'm sure you understand we can't just go on the word of one person but we do appreciate you looking out for the channel.
<pragmaticenigma> I would ask that you at the very least see if he asks again, or yourself respond to his inquiry... I'm not about to risk my system security and have not replied further to him
<IdleOne> I will keep him on watch.
<pragmaticenigma> much appreciated!
<IdleOne> sure thing.
<IdleOne> pragmaticenigma: Could you please PM me what was sent to you
<pragmaticenigma> <NoOova> hello. i debug some service... could you open page without enabled flash, or with flashblock? and say wrom what country you are
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't get the link, but if you want, I can see if he still responds
<genii-around> pragmaticenigma: I've sent them a message not to use #ubuntu for this kind of testing, we will see if they respod
<genii-around> *respond
<pragmaticenigma> I think he's gone... but I really do appreciate the help
<IdleOne> That is what we are here for :)
<pragmaticenigma> genii-around, IdleOne, he did respond and this is the URL ru.twitch.tv/bankr
<genii-around> pragmaticenigma: No, they did not reply. If we get similar reports from other users some action may be taken.
<pragmaticenigma> genii-around: I think you might have misread... He sent me the link...
<genii-around> pragmaticenigma: Yes, he wanted you to test his coding to bypass your flash blocking, and sent you the link in pm
<genii-around> ( is my understanding so far )
<pragmaticenigma> yes.. and I have posted up the link here... because I believe you asked if I had it
<pragmaticenigma> genii-around: you are correct
<genii-around> It is good for us to know what it is, in case others report the same link being sent to them privately. So far it seems to be an isolated incident.
<pragmaticenigma> I suppose I'm quick to think things like that... I work within the banking industry, so I'm more vigilant against such attacks...
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-30
<genii-around> Ah, yes.
<genii-around> pragmaticenigma: If later there is some other incident you wish to report, please feel welcome to join the channel. It would be appreciated if you do not linger in here however.
<pragmaticenigma> how does one exit?
<Anxi80> Hello I was told to come back a couple days later to get myself unquieted from #ubuntu. Here I am!
<Anxi80> IdleOne, I believe it was your guidance :)
<bkerensa> Anxi80: Do you remember why you were quieted from the channel and what we will expect of you if we unquiet you?
<bkerensa> Anxi80: ?
<Anxi80> yes
<bkerensa> Anxi80: Could you tell me what we will expect of you so that we can be sure you will be able to comply?
<Anxi80> No PSA bug declarations in #ubuntu
<bkerensa> Anxi80: Okay but can you also please take a look at the IRC Guidelines and try to follow them in channels you join?
<bkerensa> !rules > Anxi80
<ubottu> Anxi80, please see my private message
<bkerensa> I'm going to remove your mute now
<Anxi80> I read the IRC guildelines already and I am aware of my obligations
<Anxi80> and I will follow them
<Anxi80> bkerensa, thanks
<IdleOne> Anxi80: could you please join #ubuntu now and say something to make sure it was done properly
<Anxi80> I joined and tried to reply to you but it said "cannot send to channel"
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> gimme a sec
<IdleOne> say something in there now
<Anxi80> just did, same result :(
<IdleOne> still nothing?
<IdleOne> err
<Anxi80> ikonia is the one who applied it on me so maybe he/she would know?
<IdleOne> for some reason it does not seem to be removing the mute, try saying something one more time and if not I'll try poking someone about it
<IdleOne> ok you seem set now.
<IdleOne> sorry it took so long :)
<Anxi80> no worries, bkerensa, IdleOne, thanks again
<Anxi80> Have an excellent evening/weekend
<IdleOne> Thanks same to you
<Anxi80> oh one last question, could you please direct me to the official channel for requesting cloaks?
<IdleOne> bkerensa: would be awesome if you could fix that unmute thing in chanserv.py
<IdleOne> Anxi80: what sort of cloak?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I will add it to my to do list :) but for now Angry Orchards are calling
<Anxi80> the cloak that hides my ip and isp from my whois
<IdleOne> Anxi80: you can request an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<Anxi80> perfect, thanks
<bazhang> is cracking wifi on topic?
<bazhang> re: sven999
<IdleOne> umm, not really no.
<IdleOne> it is one of those on the line sorta things i guess
<bazhang> aircrack is not in the repos, he's on BT: problem solved
<IdleOne> yup
<angel56> Hi guyd, I just registered my nick and want to join ubuntu, but it says I am banned
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from croz)
<oCean> suborbital (~dev@unaffiliated/tls) has joined #ubuntu
<oCean> there must be an active ban?
<suborbital> uncalled for
<oCean> why
<suborbital> you tell me
<suborbital> uubuntu doesnt need another admin ?
<suborbital> is that it ?
<oCean> admin?
<LjL> suborbital: you were banned. you evaded your ban. ban evasion is not acceptable, so you were banned again.
<LjL> and i'm ignoring the things you said while joined
<suborbital> why was i banned in the first place ?
<suborbital> fun=chs
<suborbital> im not trying to evade either
<suborbital> i lied the last time
<suborbital> i didnt evaDE
<suborbital> i wasnt even banned
<suborbital> check you logs
<suborbital> i 8told* you i did
<suborbital> you ccant join achannel you are banned form afaik
<LjL> suborbital: unless you join with a different hostmask.
<suborbital> uhh
<suborbital> that was well b4
<suborbital> check the logs
<oCean> lots of proof in the logs that show you getting muted, removed, banned, banevaded, never showed any intention to resolve, left, banevaded again etc.
<suborbital> w/e fuchs
<oCean> this incident will be reported to freenode staff, and that is the end of this discussion
<oCean> !appeals > suborbital
<ubottu> suborbital, please see my private message
<suborbital> w/e agenda you have opk
<oCean> suborbital: please /part this channel since at this point there is nothing to discuss
<suborbital> yea i disagree
<suborbital> you people know you have some bad seeds
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, nperry said: !schedule is A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, nperry said: !schedule is <reply>  A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, nperry said: !forget schedule
<bazhang> <joint> microsoft is behind suse. they are trying to infultrate linux
<bazhang> he gets really tiring in -ot
<vibhav> Has anybody any idea why has ubottu ignored me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vibhav> ?
<ikonia> yes, because you're on ignore from the bot
<vibhav> Well, I am not ignored in any other channel
<ikonia> I believe there was a global one set by me, and an individual one set in offtopic from someone else
<vibhav> I remember IdleOne trying to unignore me , but he gave up
<ikonia> I suspect the one in offtopic is still active
<vibhav> then can you try to unignore me?
<ikonia> no, I'm quite happy with you not doing the bot every 5 seconds in #ubuntu
<ikonia> offtopic sorry
<ikonia> (bit quick on the enter)
<vibhav> I dont do the bot every 5 seconds
<vibhav> You are seriously mistaken
<ikonia> well, you do, that's why you got put on ignore
<vibhav> That was long ago?
<ikonia> probably
<vibhav> yes
<vibhav> But thats not the case now
<ikonia> I disagree
<vibhav> why?
<ikonia> because that's my opinion
<ikonia> try talking to people instead of hitting the factoids
<vibhav> fine
<ikonia> cool
<LjL> and now, sweeping statement "PPAs are unstable"
<LjL> this PPA thing is going to far
<LjL> on the one hand we have PPAs promoted by Canonical/Launchpad/whatever
<LjL> on the other they're the devil in #ubuntu and according to some, you're not even supported if you've touched them in any way
<Myrtti> LjL: let me find you a bug number
<Myrtti> ah my brain is fried, nevermind
<oCean> LjL: I try to suppress my aversion of PPA's, but I find it difficult when others keep recommending any PPA they can think of, claiming it is stable, because "hey, worksforme"
<oCean> I don't think the supportersguide helped on that subject
<LjL> oCean: that's not very okay, but neither is saying that all PPAs are unstable, or informing someone that they won't be helped to restore their system after they *removed* a PPA, in #ubuntu
<LjL> [21:12:55] <LjL> i've always thought that ppas being "unsupported" was a dangerous move for us to take
<LjL> [21:13:11] <LjL> it *should* mean that once you've installed a PPA package, we can't help you with that particular package's operation
<LjL> [21:13:28] <LjL> it *shouldn't* mean we can't tell you how to install it, how to remove it, or how to fix things if they were broken by it after removing it
<oCean> I'm just saying that I think it is a difficult topic. Last week someone recommends "install this PPA", user seems happy, returns after a while "Whatever I try to update, I get E: Broken packages". Same user that recommended PPA says "meh.. change your server by Synaptic to main server then try it again"
<ubottu> In ubottu, sinekonata said: great thanks I guess this is no reply though
<Myrtti> I'm still waiting for Canonical to implement a "Golden seal of approval" badge on the PPA's
<Myrtti> "this PPA is maintained by the project developers and gets 5 SUPER MUSHROOMS"
<oCean> Myrtti: the way wordpress rates plugins and shows compatibility with specific versions is nice
<Myrtti> "this PPA is maintained by the Ubuntu packagers as a staging area for bleeding edge software, and gets 5 SUPERBALL FLOWERS"
<oCean> Also, I really wonder how we should deal with kernel updates from PPA. Several questions in #u are about "after upgrading to 3.4 I have no sound!"
<Myrtti> "this PPA is by a kid who just tried how debian packaging works by packaging GNOME-Klondyke over again. This effort has been duplicated in X number of other PPA's, so this PPA gets 1 GOOMBA"
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Pussysale)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-01
<sunshinehappy> nanai swearing and trolling in #ubuntu
<chu> Bit surprised bazhang is not around.
<LjL> does anyone else think the floodbots are too aggressive?
<ikonia> not really, I think they do a pretty solid job
<ikonia> enough warnings, mutes, etc
<LjL> yeah i think so too, but maybe it's just because i made them :P some users like this one might be put off by the early-ish "don't flood" message.
<ikonia> I think they are spot on
<LjL> ooooh people are getting on my nerves lately
<LjL> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LjL> !factoid here factoid there
<ubottu> LjL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> just because a question has some kind of keyword in it, a factoid is thrown
<LjL> a bot could do that
<LjL> i've never written one that did (well, not put it in production anyway) because i thought humans could do better than that
<chu> But what is the point of the factoids if they're not used!
<chu> (I do agree though, some people seem to be very trigger happy with the factoids)
<Tm_T> it's used as an easy solution when it might not even be a solution
<oCean> kav: openssh = FTP (but SLIGHTLY different)
<LjL> yeah, wonderful explanation wasn't it
<LjL> <kav> i'm utterly clueless about computers but i want to set up a server farm
<oCean> :D
<oCean> yay for ambition
<LjL> (that was not a real quote, by the way)
<oCean> Ahh
<LjL> maybe i should have a client that just turned his rants into that tl;dr version, though :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Priyantha)
<chu> Can we keep him banned? He's been warned, and honestly contributes nothing but dribble.
<ikonia> I concur, it's supposed to be a community channel, this sort of thing is just a time wasting exercises.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kav)
<bazhang> he was at that ranting for quite a while
<ikonia> understood
<bazhang> ie DarkSim
<bazhang> no actual support sought, just how much he hated Canon printers
<joint> can any hot girl in here help me with my compoter?
<Tm_T> beat me to it
<ikonia> he's in #ubuntu now
<kav> hello
<IdleOne> yes kav
<kav> i want to learn service managment
<kav> can you help me
<IdleOne> this channel is not for support
<IdleOne> Why did you join here?
<kav> O ! sorry , can you tell me .What this channel for ?
<kav> i'm a newbie
<chu> "This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only"
<kav> ok
<kav> cya ! happy ubuntu
<ikonia> @mark join #ubuntu getting a stream of abuse in pm from join
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> joint1 in #ubuntu now
<ikonia> tedious
<chu> ikonia: I think his name was "joint" just to be clear for anyone (unlucky enough) to use the name join
<ikonia> that was the same IP as his other account in offtopic
<ikonia> so it was him
<kav> hello !
<ikonia> hi kav
<bazhang> hi
<kav> what place is this ?
<bazhang> kav read the topic
<kav> can some one guide me
<kav> O !
<kav> ok ! i have a problem that i want to share with ubuntu
<kav> can i gave ?
<bazhang> kav this is not a support channel
<kav> am i a operator now
<kav> ?
<bazhang> no
<kav> or are  you invite me to chat here ?
<bazhang> kav you were removed from #ubuntu-offtopic
<kav> hey ! ikonia ...Tell me  , how to make tartufo
<kav> O ! but why ?
<bazhang> <kav> i think you are a girl , can you tell me how to make tartufo
<kav> can any one answer me .....
<bazhang> kav you were asked to stop that type of questioning
<bazhang> kav I just did
<kav> is that your answer ?
<bazhang> this is not the place to get recipes kav
<kav> weired answer
<bazhang> kav I suggest you exit the channel
<kav> but that was a place to talk offtopics
<LjL> kav: "offtopic" does not mean, for instance, belittling women
<IdleOne> kav: you came here earlier and it was explained to you what this channel was for
<bazhang> kav the offtopic channel still has rules
<kav> O god !
<IdleOne> The "I'm a newbie" excuse is no longer valid.
<kav> what can i say ?     i just ask a her did she know recipe
<kav> whats' so wrong about it  ?
<kav> hey ! LjL ! how are you ?
<LjL> kav: it was wrong to insist that "she" was a girl; it was wrong to imply that only a girl could tell you how to make tartufo; but more importantly, the whole thing before that, about "nerdy girls" and their "intelligence", was wrong.
<kav> O ! i told her that i stop that topic
<kav> ask her , and you can even see the arguments
<LjL> and then you proceeded to ask "you are a girl -> tell me how to make tartufo". that was too much.
<LjL> please talk to people without making assumptions about their gender, or what their gender is "good for"
<kav> O god  ! is that so ...
<LjL> you can rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic at this time, but maybe try to observe how others behave a little before intervening yourself.
<kav> well, i don't want to go there
<kav> its not my fault
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> kav just exit this channel then
<kav> you can even disconnect from ubuntu also
<kav> but i'm not going to say  that i have done something wrong
<kav> every people have its own traits of talking
<kav> and i have different one
<LjL> yes, but sexism is not a trait we tolerate.
<kav> what sexism ?   am not ...ok ! just clear your mind
<kav> i' m straight forward .... and i'm saying that i'm not sexism... after that if someone says to me that again then i'll not  tolerate that one .
<bazhang> kav there's nothing more to discuss. the channel has rules. please follow them if you wish to participate
<bazhang> !guidelines | kav read this
<ubottu> kav read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | kav and this too
<ubottu> kav and this too: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<kav> hey ! there is nothing written what you say to me
<kav> they just say about , not to flood , patience , private msg to bot
<LjL> kav: "Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the Ubuntu IRC channels friendly places for everyone." "Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide." "Be respectful. The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect. "
<bazhang> kav then you did not read carefully
<kav> in  which document it written
<LjL> the Guidelines and the CoC
<kav> in 1st 2 it don't mention
<LjL> yes it does
<kav> i have searched following keywords "gender"  "female" "male" "woman " "abuse"
<LjL> kav: well, i'm sorry your browser is faulty, but i can't help with that. anyway you know now what the deal is
<LjL> either rejoin and respect the rules, or if you don't like that, don't rejoin
<kav> ok ! i'll with my rules
<bazhang> ...
<kav> i'll not going to rejoin thatofftopics
<IdleOne> good. have a nice day.
<kav> i'm here to learn only .
<kav> after completing  my knowledge .............. i'll stop using all this ubuntu stuff
<LjL> good. if you don't have any more operator-related question, please leave this channel and enjoy your time on IRC.
<IdleOne> kav: bazhang and LjL both tried to teach you something here today and you refuse to understand it.If you are unable to understand that human decency and respect are fundamental to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community you might be better of in some other community
<IdleOne> s/of/off/
<kav> can you speak in simple language .
<kav> i have a problem regarding IRC now
<kav> lack of communication between operators and users
<kav> can you note it down IdleOne
<LjL> noted, but i think we have communicated at length by now
<kav> and one more think operators have given more power than users
<IdleOne> correct.
<kav> Ubuntu  is for humans (You say that )   , if so then we are same according to your coc
<kav> then  i have also given  same power as you have
<IdleOne> We are the same but not all equal. Some of us understand the Code of conduct and some of us refuse to accept that it is right.
<kav> am i right now
<bazhang> thats interesting kav, but this is not the place to discuss semantics
<LjL> kav: you are given the possibility of obtaining the same power
<LjL> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<LjL> good luck
<kav> we are in abuse question now
<kav> wait , where are you going
<kav> i have another problem
<bazhang> which is?
<IdleOne> There is no question, that you are abusing this channel and its purpose. Please leave now.
<kav> every person on ubuntu should have that power
<bazhang> thats not going to happen
<LjL> that's not going to happen any time soon, so you may as well forget it.
<kav> but why ? ubuntu is opensource and for humane
<LjL> and?
 * LjL checks his dictionary... no, "opensource" doesn't mean "everyone has every power", and "for humans" doesn't mean "everyone has every power"
<kav> so, we need power as you have
<knome> can we stop this madness. no means no, and this is just waste of time, for us all
<kav> well, i think you need to again read that dictionary
<kav> we want freedom
<LjL> kav: knome is right, you're just wasting our time and yours.
<bazhang> kav just exit
<LjL> kav: if you can respect the rules, rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic, otherwise, don't
<LjL> in either case, please leave this channel
<kav> if you respect the aim of ubuntu then you have to gave that power to all of us
<IdleOne> kav: leave now or I will ban you in all ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> this is not a negotiation or a debate.
<kav> Listen ! just banned me then
<IdleOne> For the record and log readers. kav has not been banned in all the Ubuntu channels.
<ubottu> escott called the ops in #ubuntu (Anastasius)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Anastasius)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-24
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #ubuntu (god hates fags)
<elky> i swear if wbc has learned how to irc...
<Flannel> wbc?
<Corey> Westboro Baptist Church.
<elky> yes
<elky> Corey, freenode will forgive me if I don't catalyse those trolls I take it?
<Corey> elky: "Channel ops may run channels as they see fit," after all.
<elky> aside from that :P
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Niggar_Babar)
<bazhang> <kalakj> why do people use linux when they are not able to use full hardware they have
<ikonia> it's not a bad question
<bazhang> certainly not
<bazhang> I always shop for hw that I know is supported, however
<Tm_T> I would use even with limited capacity, as hardware capacity hasn't been limitation for me yet in the same extent that software limitations have been
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #kubuntu (God Hates FAGS!)
<k1l_> *sigh*
<MyLordJesusChris> !staff | god hates fags
<ubottu> god hates fags: Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<MyLordJesusChris> !ops | god hates fags
<ubottu> god hates fags: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (god hates fags)
<Tm_T> I love you too
<k1l_> some trolls never get bored :/
<marienz> aww
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, FourFire said: !bestbot what is best sound editor?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-25
<Snype> Myrtti, what you smoking buddy?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (PissedoffUser appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Flannel> IdleOne: That FB ban looks wrong.
<Flannel> IdleOne: are you going to unban poor http? ;)
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> ljl is aware of that bug
<IdleOne> I believe he is going to work on it
<IdleOne> keep an eye on Snype in #u if you can
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Fahds,)
<LjL> the bug is with webchat, the only way i can be working on it is by removing the entire webchat handling
<tomaw> is that the stuff being missing from gecos?
<LjL> yes tomaw
<tomaw> that should be fixed shortly
<LjL> cool
<tomaw> LjL: that should be fixed now
<tomaw> expect to see people with wrong gecos for a few days though
<LjL> ok
<Pici> tomaw: thanks :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, sw said: Wildcards is a useful feature that allows an unknown value or values to be used with another command. This becomes very useful with commands such as "ls" allowing only a range of filenames to be displayed. There are three operators used with wildcards - "*", "?" and "[x-y]". See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto#Wildcards.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1660 users, 0 overflows, 1660 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1705 users, 0 overflows, 1705 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1690 users, 0 overflows, 1690 limit))
<genii> Have the netsplits been frequent today?
<DJones> Not that I've noticed
<genii> @comment 55646 Reviewed, recidivist, not lifted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1647 users, 0 overflows, 1647 limit))
<jbroome> calm your teats ubottu
<DJones> Any particular reason for the netsplits
<LjL> you're still wanting reasons for netsplits? i stopped caring like 4 years ago
<jbroome> srsly
<DJones> I was asking more to see whether it was another DDOS attempt, I did wonder if it was LjL's fault for asking about the ip address not appearing in webchat users addresses
<LjL> last time a netsplit was my fault, it was 1997 and... wait, i never caused a netsplit, i just watched evil people do it as if it had been magic ;(
<genii> I asked earlier because i didn't see any global notices/wallops
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Endafy has been warned about being inflamatory and trying to make people react badly
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> @comment 55771 Ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 55772 Ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-26
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (troll)
<Myrtti> very likely he'll use another ip
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> how he dared to interrupt my flu-day
<Snype> jrib, whatcha talking about buddy?
<LjL> Snype: uhm?
<Snype> he banned me for no reason
<Snype> he said stop or leave
<Snype> i said stop what
<Snype> he said you know what
<Snype> and banned me
<Snype> wtf!
<h00k> Snype: I don't believe you were banned - also you were trying to talk on subjects that are not appropriate for the #ubuntu support channel
<Snype> please guide me as to what is going on
<h00k> Snype: check channel topics when you join them for their purpose
<h00k> ubottu: tell Snype about guidelines
<ubottu> Snype, please see my private message
<h00k> Snype: those also, for general conduct and such
<h00k> Snype: you weren't banned from the channel, you may re-enter, but note #ubuntu is for support only
<Myrtti> I don't understand what your goal is asking what I'm smoking on the #ubuntu channel
<Myrtti> it serves no other purpose than to annoy me for some reason, and it's not even effective in that
<Myrtti> no?
<Snype> it seems super effective if you ask me buddy
<h00k> well, buddy, I'm fairly certain you're aware that the intention was only to annoy Myrtti. Regardless, you've now been informed of the guidelines, and you know to check the channel topic.
<Myrtti> isn't it a tad boring? I'm sure you can find a better hobby than this
<Snype> suggest one
<h00k> Feel free to contribute positively.
<Snype> i tried
<Snype> thats when your friend Myrtti told me i cant
<Snype> i said fu and he banned me
<Snype> wtf!
<Myrtti> knitting, cross stitching, whittling, stamp collecting, Ingress, geocaching
<h00k> Snype: we've been over this.
<Snype> what are you gay?
<h00k> Oh, Ingress is fun.
<Snype> omg gay alert!
<h00k> I was done with that.
<bazhang> <Voting> How do I find out the px width and hight of my laptop monitor?    hardware issue?
<genii> bazhang: I usually look up the specs on the manufacturer's site, or if they are out of business I try http://www.monitorworld.com/monitors_home.html
<bazhang> exactly
<bazhang> not an ubuntu issue
<genii> xrandr will usually tell what it thinks the monitor can do
<LjL> i'm pretty sure protocol for asking monitors, especially laptop monitors which are almost certainly fixed-resolution LCD panels (not that most people's fixed monitors aren't LCD panels nowadays), what resolution(s) they support have existed and been supported under Linux for a long time
<jrib> so I take it $curDevLong is not set correctly
<Pici> $CurDevel, $curDevelLong and $curDevelNum,
<IdleOne> I'm going to assume that because he seems clueless he hasn't edited any of those configs
<IdleOne> I expect a rage quit at some point from them though.
<genii> If I'm connecting temporarily from two different places do i have to do something special, like let #freenode know or such? I just want to grab my channel list off the old client and join the same ones in the new client, etc
<genii> ( two different places simultaneously that is)
<k1l_> you mean like ghosting with nickserv?
<genii> The second one will probably come on as genii_ or so
<k1l_> you can tell the second client to ghost the nick while connecting to the network. but that will not exchange the clients, it will just kill the old and you ahve to join all channels again
<k1l_> if you want a gapless transition you should use a bnc or a irssi session where you connect both clients to. (or connect the second client to the first irssi-proxy session) (if i understand correctly what you want :/ )
<k1l_> snype again m(
<genii> Guess I'll just quit this one temporarily and return laters...
<k1l_> Snype: get a hobby.
<Snype> Myrtti, whatcha smoking big dawg?
<Snype> nothing keeps that big dawg down
<Snype> k1l_, this is my hobby and its fun
<k1l_> nope
<Snype> it is
<k1l_> get a real one. one day you grow up you will look back and just facepalm what you did. so here is your chance to take a real hobby and do something more productive
<k1l_> and refuse to join the ubuntu channels. you are banned for the near future. if you really want to change and talk about that bans you are free to come back. but refrain to play the troll again
<k1l_> *free to come back in this channel, that is
<Snype> give me one second
<Snype> job calls
<k1l_> Snype: please leave this channel, as this is not a channel to idle. thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-27
<ikonia> note we need to update the nvidia factoid,
<bazhang> <ehhh> chris80: do you have any opinion whether i should be looking at nvidia or amd?
<ikonia> lets see what happens
<bazhang> I dont see how thats on topic, and he was warned repeatedly
<ikonia> well, he wants to know which he should use
<ikonia> he's been told nvidia twice and he keeps leading it to his cracked xbox, so lets see what happens this time
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, linuxmonkey said: !test926739826 is test
<DJones> Troll detected:  Wang_Dickman> CAN I SELL UBUNTU LOCALLY? I SOLD 6 COPIES AND MADE 360$
<IdleOne> selling ubuntu dvd's is fine. His nick is not.
<DJones> It looked like the same person who was kicked/banned a couple of times yesterday with a similarly inappropriate nick
<DJones> Yep, 55795 & others yesterday
<genii> Hm. <mrtAkdeniz> My wireless mouse is not working on Ubuntu Gnome 13.04  and then: It was not working on Mint too, but If I start Xserver as root by writing su then startx, It was working ... I want to stay far away from that one.
<Pici> genii: he did the same thing in offtopic which got him removed from there.
<Pici> re: coffee stuffs
<Pici> offtopic for ops
<genii> Pici: I let him go on a while to vent :)
<genii> Hm. "NSA_MONITOR (~quassel@66.113.60.216) has joined #kubuntu"
<LjL> this screen is so white, i wonder how it's look if i looked at it through a prism
<genii> Probably pretty trippy
<LjL> genii: sorta kinda something like this i imagine http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljlbox/2944771543
<genii> My eyes! They're burning!
<ubottu> holstein called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-28
<Corey> We still want the webchat quieted?
<Pici> we'd need to have the floodbots updated to work nicely with the new webchat change
<IdleOne> Did the changes make it so floodbots are not setting +e ?
<Pici> we do have 329 active bans :|
<IdleOne> is that all
<IdleOne> I'll try to be more active.
<k1l> unban ALL the trolls \o/
<Corey> Tempting to clear the ban list and start over./
<LjL> Pici, now that the hostname is back in the gecos, the floodbots should work normally. on the other hand, since bans by IP are apparently now effective on webchat as well as on access from hostname or ip, i guess it would be nice if either all bans were done by IP (with scripts or something to help), or if the floodbots or other bots could automatically change them into such (or add an IP ban, but that would mean twice the amount of bans).
<LjL> the floodbots aren't very suited to do that, though, due to lack of threading in PHP, which means that since hostname-to-IP lookups can take time, the bots may freeze
<ikonia> LjL: would a dns lookup on either the host/ip and ban that way help
<ikonia> if we uniformed the scripts across irssi/xchat etc to do dns lookup +b $result
<LjL> ikonia: yes that's what i meant to say as "option 1". i can see it might be a problem to implement it on *all* clients ops use though, and maybe there would be "cosmetic" drawbacks to having the entire banlist be by IP (but that would be a problem with "option 2" as well)
<ikonia> it may actually help to have a uniform ban list of all ip or all hostname
<ikonia> makes bantracker searchers easier/better
<ikonia> little bit of effort I think the core clients could be updated, more so if it's irssi/xchat/quassel....what else
<LjL> ikonia: i'm really not sure about that. usually it tended to be "best" to ban as... whatever the user showed up as. if i have a hostname in the /whois, then i'll tend to look for the hostname, if i have an IP in the /whois, i'll look for the IP. that's kinda natural
<ikonia> I could update irssi, I know pici is much better with python than he lets on, so that's xchat
<LjL> Konversation?
<LjL> weechat?
<ikonia> that part I know nothing about
<ikonia> weechat is the same as irssi isn't it ?
<LjL> it's a console client but i don't think it has to do with irssi
<ikonia> but I take your point
<ikonia> I thought it was a fork of irssi for some reason
<ikonia> just get a list of what everyone uses and see what can be done
<LjL> other issue - since again DNS lookup can be slow (not just for the floodbots), it might mean that even if an op bans a spammer fast, the ban gets only set later when they have spammed more.
<LjL> an "option 3" could be to have a bot monitor webchat joins, and ban on the fly if it notices a match
<ikonia> what about option 4
<ikonia> host a rbl type ban list and implement option 3 as you suggested
<ikonia> thus keeping the ban list cleaner and floodbots being a bit more dynamic
<ikonia> but that maybe over kill
<LjL> ikonia: i don't get the difference between that and "option 3"
<ikonia> perhaps I've missunderstood option 3
<LjL> ikonia: i meant like, you ban *!*@host.name, ubottu or floodbot looks host.name up, sees it's 1.2.3.4, then if it ever notices 1.2.3.4 joining from webchat, it bans *!*@1.2.3.4
<ikonia> ok, so same idea
<ikonia> I just didn't grasp it
<LjL> ikonia: when i say "the floodbot" though, i again mean not-the-floodbot, because of the problem with DNS lookup latency. this has actually been an issue with a number of my past experiments, when i had bots querying RBLs and stuff - i just couldn't integrate it with the floodbots because of lack of threading
<ikonia> ah, so the lack of threading and the wait for the lookup puts load/delay on the bots
<DJones> ikonia: Keep an eye for 16:36 >>> Bird!~Thunderbi@111.63.0.228 new nick of the kingsoft office spammer
<bazhang> also fish_bird
<ikonia> say him
<ikonia> saw
<Pici> Ubuntu Ultimate :(
<k1l> yes :/
<bazhang> he knows it offtopic but will discuss it anyway!   YAY!
<Pici> in private, hopefully
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> why not 58000
<k1l> why not a billion? :)
<bazhang> ∞
<bazhang> and beyond!
<Pici> But umask says 022, and thats close to 21, so lets talk about changing that instead.
<bazhang> <mamed> hello ubuntu youtube problem.
<bazhang> I like that. concise.
<DJones> Well, it narrows it down somewhat
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wilee-nilee said: !uefi > pzn here is a wiki as well.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-29
<bazhang> Datwolf has promised to evade once he reinstalls ubuntu
<bazhang> ~wolf@doc-72-47-7-92.whitehall.ar.cebridge.net
<DatWolf> Hello
<DatWolf> I was muted in the chat about an hour ago for cursing and I was wondering if there's a way for me to get unmuted
<DatWolf> Is anyone here?
<DatWolf> Myrtti: Can you help me?
<Flannel> DatWolf: Hi.  I notice that you were unbanned from a previous ban earlier today, and now you're back.  What's the deal?
<DatWolf> ?
<DatWolf> Apperantly... asking questions is wrong.
<ikonia> DatWolf: no, asking questions isn't wrong, calling people a fucking idiot is
<DatWolf> :/
<DatWolf> I did it once..
<DatWolf> because he was acting like one.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you got muted for it
<DatWolf> how long is the mute for?
<ikonia> after you'd had your ban removed earlier
<DatWolf> :/
<DatWolf> how long is it for
<ikonia> until you are able to grasp the rules of the channel and we have confidence you can participate without another incident
<DatWolf> so
<DatWolf> how do I do that?
<ikonia> well, telling us you understand the rules and that you won't do it again is a good start,
<ikonia> however I don't believe you don't understand them currently
<ikonia> so I'd suggest finding other channels on freenode and participating without being a problem
<DatWolf> so..
<DatWolf> I can never come back?
<ikonia> listening to what's said is also key
<ikonia> where did I say that
<DatWolf> you suggested I leave
<DatWolf> So
<ikonia> yes,
<DatWolf> I inferred it...
<ikonia> I did suggest you leave
<DatWolf> Why
<ikonia> right, so just making things up isn't helpful,
<ikonia> I've told you why you where muted, and how you can resolve it
<DatWolf> Implying things is rude.
<ikonia> I'd suggest having a think about it
<ikonia> I've not implied anything, I've been clear
<DatWolf> Okay.
<DatWolf> I need people who know ubuntu.
<DatWolf> Sorta the reason for #ubuntu ...
<ikonia> well, you behave terrible on freenode in general
<ikonia> and I don't have confidence you can use #ubuntu without causing a problem
<ikonia> even after you've been muted this is how you talk to people
<ikonia> 06:57 < DatWolf> suck mah bawlz dirty whore
<ikonia> less than 10 minutes ago
<ikonia> it's just not welcome, people don't want it, and you don't grasp that
<ikonia> so I'd suggest taking some time away from trying to use ubuntu, think about how you interact with people on Freenode and in Ubuntu specifcially and come back to #ubuntu-ops when you think you've understood how to behave and feel confident you can use #ubuntu without causing a problem
<ikonia> clear ?
<ikonia> sorry - when I say time away from ubuntu, I mean #ubuntu the IRC channel
<ikonia> actually DatWolf we're done
<ikonia> even after I'm telling you how to talk to people you are being rude to other people
<ikonia> 07:12 < DatWolf> First you poke yourself in the eye with a stick.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1549 users, 3 overflows, 1552 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1522 users, 3 overflows, 1525 limit))
<DatWolf> Yo fegs
<DatWolf> I need some help
<DatWolf> I fun been
<DatWolf> wrongly bunned
<DatWolf> from
<DatWolf> a channel
<bazhang> DatWolf, thats of no concern here
<DatWolf> it was
<DatWolf> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DatWolf> :(
<DatWolf> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> DatWolf, judging from your recent behavior it is an incredible strain to believe the ban was wrong
<DatWolf> I was joking
<DatWolf> in offtopic...
<bazhang> about what
<DatWolf> and they took it seriously...
<DatWolf> um
<DatWolf> gays
<bazhang> yeah, thats offensive
<DatWolf> How?
<bazhang> DatWolf, you have a hard time following any rules in any channel on freenode
<DatWolf> Nah
<DatWolf> I do fine in #FuckYourMother
<DatWolf> and
<DatWolf> #Terrorist
<bazhang> so I suggest you take a break
<DatWolf> ohu m
<DatWolf> how long does this break need to be
<bazhang> the various quiets and bans won't be lifted any time in the near future
<bazhang> whoopsie
<IdleOne> 5000 days long enough?
<bazhang> ∞ +1 wfm
<IdleOne> what about ∞ * ∞ ?
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> oh yeah!
<IdleOne> is he currently banned or just muted in #u?
<bazhang> +q
<bazhang> <camilong> Melcu: I entered tor for citroen manual and I suspected ...
<bazhang> that sounds like some weird google translate
<DJones> I think he did say he was using a translation program/site
<bazhang> ah ok
<bazhang> citroen is a car brand afaik. didnt know they made routers as well
<DJones> camilong> google traslator
<bazhang> he/she seems to think they have the nginf virus, whatever that is
<DJones> Spanish language anyway
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (krasnozer appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> hah floodbot has become sentient
<DJones> I suspect helpmenowNuggaz!~dumdum@182.156.25.142 is returning troll from the last couple of days in #u I've got to go out, but I'd expect thay'll end up with some sort of racist comment (have a look a 182.156 in the bantracker for past history)
<DJones> And there we go
<bazhang> <fusa_> ##trollbox
<bazhang> what foreshadowing
<DJones> He wants a menu in the bottom left -> ##windows
<bazhang> he wants classic gnome panel on the bottom
<bazhang> which I gave him not five seconds after his first rant
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> zero2XIII, need some assistance?
<bazhang> PatrickDickey, need some assistance?
<PatrickDickey> Hi bazhang. Not yet. I'm going to submit the updated factoid for 'Manual' in a bit. I just wanted to get this into my channel list.
<bazhang> PatrickDickey, you can do that without actually being here
<bazhang> it gets forwarded here, when done correctly and then is decided upon
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh. The way I took theadmin's comment in #ubuntu, I had to come here to do it.
<k1l> PatrickDickey: this is a teamchannel and not ment for non team members to idle in here. you are free to come back if you need some op-team-member
<bazhang> heh yeah I saw
<PatrickDickey> So it's just !factoid Factoid-that-I-want-to-edit new text. Right?
<bazhang> though he runs arch, so confusion is natural
<PatrickDickey> lol nope. I run lubuntu. Someone else was running arch.
<bazhang> I meant theadmin
<bazhang> :)
<PatrickDickey> I figured that after I replied. Lack of sleep. ;-)
<bazhang> hehe
<PatrickDickey> Anyhow, I'll submit the update request after I figure out what we want it to say. Thanks for clearing up about not having to be here to do it.
<bazhang> <DatWolf> swag
<bazhang> <DatWolf> May I be cloaked?
<bazhang> what a surprise!
<bazhang> no way he ban evades with a cloak!
<bazhang> * DatWolf (~wolf@unaffiliated/datwolf) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> oh lord
<IdleOne> seriously, known troll, banned from how many channels, sure lets cloak him
<DJones> Do staff know they'll probably use the cloak to ban evade?
<bazhang> hahaha probably
<bazhang> he openly announced it in PM with me
<k1l> m(
<IdleOne> in PM is not open
<bazhang> well cloaked or not Datwolf is easy to spot
<IdleOne> his current bans should still work
<IdleOne> IP bans see through cloaks don't they?
<DJones> I didn't think they did
<bazhang> I thought no
<IdleOne> well if he rejoins #ubuntu ban him.
<bazhang> avec plaisir!
<DJones> bazhang: If they've said via pm that they'll use the cloak to ban evade, I'd just notify somebody on staff just as pre-warning
<bazhang> DJones, I'm pretty sure staff watch this channel from time to time, and some are known to have "staff" on highlight, for example
<DJones> Quite possibly
 * Pricey knocks a lamp over and melds back into the wall
<Myrtti> staff aren't omnipresent and omniscient
<k1l> not?
<k1l> :(
<Myrtti> yeah, someone might have already explained elsewhere why I've been offline for the past few days, others might have other excuses
<IdleOne> what good are they then :(
<k1l> i bet you were knitting socks :)
<Myrtti> I wish...
<Pricey> IdleOne: You can always talk to us ;)
<IdleOne> Pricey: What would you like to talk about?
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> So, since you're here. Does setting a ban on  a user *!*@1.2.3.4 see through a cloak if they get one later?
<Pricey> IdleOne: I believe that's the case. We can try it in a random channel if you'd like?
<IdleOne> sure, ban my ip and tell me where to try and join
<Pricey> As per http://blog.freenode.net/2013/06/new-tlsssl-channel-modes-and-webirc/ it'll even take effect on webchat connections now.
<Pricey> IdleOne: /whois yourself and set a ban on the ip you see, then deop yourself. Here or somewhere random. I'm afraid I won't be revealing it.
<IdleOne> you can do it in PM and you wouldn't be revaling my ip or the random channel :)
<IdleOne> anyway, if the blog says it is so, it is so.
<Pricey> IdleOne: Might want to check the name on that blog post... probably best to test it incase I'm wrong ;)
<IdleOne> heh. I better be testing
<IdleOne> yup it works
<Pricey> Awesome \o/
<IdleOne> you did good
<IdleOne> !cookie | Pricey
<ubottu> Pricey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-30
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from marawan2)
<bazhang> <ntzrmtthihu777> yown: and quite frankly I've never heard a good update story, all end in a reinstall, so you should likely stick with something for a good while
<bazhang> jhc
<bazhang> I have had upgrades that went from version 7 something to 11.04 (original 7.10 cd in sources.list, commented out)
<IdleOne> clean installs are not a bad idea if you have a separate /home, but he is being a little too general there
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> though the newest installer I have seen lets you set aside /home if you wish
<IdleOne> yup, for the past few releases at least
<IdleOne> 3-4 releases
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dickstar appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Dickstar> BUCK BUCK
<Dickstar> WHY DID THE FLOOD BOT BAN ME MOTHER YAAR?
<Dickstar> WHATS COMMON IN A NIGGER AND A UNIVERSE?? BOTH HAS BLACK HOLE
<Dickstar> thats the question i asked
<k1l> !guidelines | Dickstar
<ubottu> Dickstar: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dickstar> FUCK BITCH NIGGER
<Dickstar> FLOODBOT SUCK MY DICK
<k1l> your behaviour is not appropriate. read the guidelines and the CodeofConduct fi you want to talk about your ban
<Dickstar> MOTHER FUCK UNBAN ME NOW NUGGAZZ
<Tm_T> no point dragging it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Niggar_Babar appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Catalystic> wow so many ops
<IRC-Cop> yes.
<IdleOne> you can both leave
<IdleOne> or I can ban you
<IdleOne> whichever you prefer
<IRC-Cop> wtf i just got banned from #ubuntu-women
<IRC-Cop> i didnt do anything wrong
<IRC-Cop> the op IdleOne was hostile the moment i joined that channel
<IRC-Cop> telling me "to leave" the channel
<IdleOne> I am still hostile towards the both of you in here
<IRC-Cop> Who else is here?
<IRC-Cop> ALanBell ikonia Pici
<Catalystic> IdleOne:  loves so much being idle that he keeps banning people so he can go back being idle
<IRC-Cop> hahaha
<IRC-Cop> sersiouly who made that guy an op?
<AlanBell> hmm, evening all
<IRC-Cop> hi
<IRC-Cop> can you pls read my lines above ? thnx
<AlanBell> so yeah, I am aware of what was said in here, #freenode and #ubuntu-women and #ubuntu-women project
<IRC-Cop> i didnt say anything in freenode channel
<Catalystic> IRC-Cop: is my lawyer
<IRC-Cop>  :/
<AlanBell> I think those were all the channels you were talking in, anyhow, what is the issue we can help you with this evening?
<IRC-Cop> no reason toget ban
<Catalystic> i know women hate men listing yo theyr gossip and all but...
<AlanBell> s/listing yo theyr/listening to their/ I assume
<AlanBell> so, you did get banned, however we have lots of other lovely channels in which you can get support and advice for your Ubuntu system
<IRC-Cop> i want to know the reason behind the ban
<IRC-Cop> hello?
<AlanBell> you did not appear to be making a constructive contribution to the channel, I am kinda surprised you didn't notice that yourself
<Catalystic> constructive contributions can be so subjective
<IRC-Cop> i was greeted in a hostile manner
<AlanBell> they can indeed, and the judement is that of the team channel operators
<Catalystic> lets say i meet a wonderfull women there i and she could give birth to the next richar stalman
<Catalystic> humm ok nvm that
<IRC-Cop>  wanted to chat to some females about ubunti, uniti or gnome classic etc
<Catalystic> yes me to i wanted to talk about floral thems
<Catalystic> maybe rhey arent familiar with lili usb installer
<AlanBell> lovely, great topics of conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic, you can explain your floral theme plans there
<IRC-Cop> i want to chat to females
<IRC-Cop> and ubuntu-women is the place imo
<AlanBell> you are banned from #ubuntu-women, that ban stands, feel free to return in a week or so to this channel and I am happy to discuss it again
<AlanBell> night all o/
<IRC-Cop> why was i banned?
<IRC-Cop> alanbell
<Catalystic> IRC-Cop: with any luck you would be chating with a gay men
<IRC-Cop> ..
<IRC-Cop> seems like that
<IRC-Cop> or really fat bitches.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-23
<h00k> what
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, trijntje said: !! is the previous command, !$ is the previous argument
<hggdh> p
<bazhang_> melanie and kyra: same IP
<DJones> I'm guessing kids out of school
<bazhang_> yep
<Pici> chaaau
<DJones> Ah well, one quit anyway
<bazhang_> one of them quit
<bazhang_> heh
<DJones> It does seem to be a tradition, .it hosts join and do !list, multiple users from the same .es host join and spam the channel with random chat
<bazhang_> and profanity
<IdleOne> IP profiling is wrong!
<jpds> Discrimination.
<jpds> I'm disgusted.
<bazhang_> ubottu random spam flood
<ubottu> spam
<ubottu> bazhang_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> jpds: I say we quit this team and start a new club
<jpds>  /j ##the-people's-front-of-ubuntea.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Thermo said: ubottu: Thanks for that, though what is the universe repo, and how do I make apt-get grab from there?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gary_Rowher said: Hi Cedar Rapids and Iowa City! This is Gary Rowher, Owner and Founder of PepperJax Grill. We have the best Philly Steak Sandwiches in the country. Over the course of 30 years I perfected, then patented my unique sirloin steak slicing method for maximum juicyness. We then pile our perfected hearth baked roll with steak, cheese, and toppings. Come by today for the best Philly Steak Sandwich you can find. FAMOUS PHILLIES AND S
<Unit193> I think I know who gets the ban.
<Pici> I sincerely doubt the best cheesesteak is not in Philly itself.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gary_Rowher said: Hi Cedar Rapids and Iowa City! This is Gary Rowher, Owner/Founder of PepperJax Grill. We have the best Philly Steak Sandwiches in the country. I perfected, then patented my unique sirloin steak slicing method for maximum juicyness. We then pile our perfected hearth baked roll with steak, cheese, & toppings. Come by today for the best Philly Sandwich you can find. FAMOUS PHILLIES & SO MUCH MORE! Pepper-Pepper-PepperJax Grill
<IdleOne> it can't be the best cheese steak because I don't work there and I make the BEST cheese steaks ever.
<phunyguy> I want a cheese steak
<phunyguy> in fact, I just want steak.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-24
<bazhang> <Happyfeet> well you see, one was written in replublican++ and the other was written in democrat#
<bazhang> ubuntu has parties now?
<rww> Qt and GTK
<valorie> but which is which?
<valorie> hmmm, maybe GTk is Repub. (http://blogs.gnome.org/mortenw/2014/06/23/how-does-one-create-a-gtk-application/)
<bazhang> <kotbezwasow> how does  IRC work ?
<bazhang> nice to see DanaG is still around
<bazhang> saw Ocean the other day as well
<bazhang> <DumbBastard> hi all, I love ubuntu. I'm going to marry it soon. Wish us a happy maried life
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DJones> bazhang: I liked dohzer's reply to that comment "I don't think Ubuntu is of legal age"
<bazhang> DJones, hehe yeah
<bazhang> was it hoary? or warty
<bazhang> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<bazhang> so pre-teen
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> no factoids about db? maria/sql/etc?
<bazhang> !mongodb
<ubottu> In ubottu, Gary_Rowher said: Hi Cedar Rapids and Iowa City! This is Gary Rowher, Owner/Founder of PepperJax Grill. We have the best Philly Steak Sandwiches in the country. I perfected, then patented my unique sirloin steak slicing method for maximum juicyness. We then pile our perfected hearth baked roll with steak, cheese, & toppings. Come by today for the best Philly Sandwich you can find. FAMOUS PHILLIES & SO MUCH MORE! Pepper-Pepper-Peppe
<genii> Dammit, I'm hungry again now.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-25
<ubottu> ponchos called the ops in #ubuntu (did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?)
<ubottu> ponchos called the ops in #ubuntu (did justin bieber see selena gomez naked??)
<bazhang> <sadpuppy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xiaopanos/
<bazhang> he knows its offtopic, yet acts surprised after he posts it
<ubottu> bcvery called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sveta> fyi i kicked cyborg_!~cyborg@cpe-70-113-84-109.austin.res.rr.com (DJ CYBORG) for flooding 0s in #ubuntu but i didn't quiet him as he's not very intent on rejoining
<IdleOne> thanks sveta
<bazhang> <milad191> it's for UBUNTU
<bazhang> <milad191> so it's not OFF_TOPIC
<bazhang> "android is LINUX!!11"
<genii> Heh
<bazhang> * [amafckingfgt] (~yee-va-ta@5.63.144.84): Yee-Va-Tal
<bazhang> that seems to be an unpleasant nick
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Semen_Dickman really offensive nick)
<genii> Must be "pick a nasty nick" day or something.
<DJones> That nick (or ones very close to it) have a very poor reputation in #ubuntu
<DJones> Racisim & offensive multiple times
<DJones> Maybe a ban on *semen*.* is needed
<genii> That would eliminate names like horsemen
<Pici> and horse_semen
<genii> <rolls eyes>
<DJones> ok, set an exception for horsemen
<Pici> and basemen
<DJones> On the upside, /lastlog shows no entries for horsemen or basemen
<DJones> I haven;t got logs enough to grep for either of those
<Pici> What about disenfranchisement?
<DJones> How often has that nick appeared?
<Pici> If you can't tell, I'm being facetious
<DJones> I can tell, but its a valid point, at the end of the day if somebody with a nick that "contains" something inappropriate they can ask for an exemption for valid reasons
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-26
<rww> ban exemptions are obnoxious
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, admin-pc said: ubottu: Than which on is good for LAN messenger
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, g0ldr4k3 said: ubottu: I've read that and this type of infrastructure is already configured on our DC but I don't understand the Region Controller's goal if it can see only the CC and I can't manage their node via RC....
<DJones>  [notice(tomaw!tom@freenode/staff/tomaw)] [Global Notice] Hi all. I'm going to reroute a hub and then
<DJones>           restart a client server for a few updates. It'll be noisy but should be brief!
<DJones> I'll wait for half of #ubuntu to disappear
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-27
<RugbyHead> hello
<RugbyHead> why cant i talk in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> because you are bacta ?
<ikonia> RugbyHead: it would be appreciated if you just left any ubuntu channels and went about your IRC day
<Pricey> I'm positive that'll work.
<ikonia> of course it won't
<ikonia> he's a problem for years, but there are very few options
<ikonia> what do you suggest ?
<ikonia> Pricey: what's your thoughts/suggestions on how to deal with him ?
<ikonia> obviously he's also a problem a network level (hennce the last k-line extravaganza) so how can he be dealt with at a channel level ? or even a network level ?
<sveta> have me fly to NZ for a holiday :D
<sveta> (or find someone from NZ who'd be happy to do that)
<bazhang> thats a joke, right?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (blackhat    profanity)
<bazhang> that seemed awfully quick on the !op s trigger
<IAmNotThatGuy> Tm_Tr, Hi
<bazhang> <pallav> How can i make a application that scrape some data from website
<bazhang> is web-scraping kosher?
<Pici> sure
<Pici> There are legit uses for scraping websites.
<Pici> I pulled down every single jeopardy question/answer off of the jeopardy archive. They don't have an API.
<bazhang> grrr google it
<ubottu> In ubottu, GEEMac said: Hi,  is that going to fix the odd graphics issue that I just started to get after a fresh install of trusty 14.01 64 bit
<DJones> I wish pepperflash would be backdated to 12.04 to save me arsing around and having to install google chrome on my wifes laptop to plat crapbook games
<valorie> where is ubottu?
<valorie> missing in #kubuntu, and here too
<valorie> oh, net split, duh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-28
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest22458)
<ubottu> Guest22458 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Guest22458 called the ops in #ubuntu (Beldar)
<ubottu> Guest22458 called the ops in #ubuntu (Derek)
<IdleOne> done
<subz3r0> hello
<ikonia> hello
<subz3r0> could anyone tell me why im banned in the ubuntu main channel?
<ikonia> I don't know, hang on a moment
<subz3r0> looks like im banned for some days now, but have no idea why?
<ikonia> just getting the info for you
<ikonia> won't be a moment
<subz3r0> np
<ikonia> it would appear you where offtopic in #ubuntu and quite rude to people
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> when?
<subz3r0> do you have a timestamp for me?
<ikonia> you appeared to post multiple offtopic comments, and post rude comments
<subz3r0> when did that happen?
<ikonia> sure 2014-06-22 20:25UTC onwards
<subz3r0> last sunday
<ikonia> yes,
<subz3r0> do you have the log?
<ikonia> I have parts of it
<ikonia> eg: 2014-06-22T00:20:25 <subz3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX29xcrHPtY&list=PLxE9uaKEBsfoK3W5QEzBOl35tjFeRFzEf
<subz3r0> since im curious. i wasnt even on the pc, since i watched soccer with some friendds
<ikonia> you posting that link - which is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:31:40 <subz3r0> leck mich? leck mich!
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:31:47 <subz3r0> @holstein
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:31:52 <subz3r0> :)
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:32:23 <subz3r0> edition: get lost, retatred s cum b4g
<subz3r0> so german
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:32:24 <subz3r0> :)
<ikonia> 2014-06-22T00:43:58 <subz3r0> http://www.1m.stackexchange.t0.r3.tarted.to.grep.nz.co
<ikonia> so basically pretty rude and trying to be a problem in #ubuntu
<subz3r0> "leck mich" is german, i never talked german in that channel
<ikonia> well, someone did
<ikonia> using your identified account
<subz3r0> means "lick my ...."
<ikonia> I know what it means
<ikonia> this is also not the first time you have done this
<ikonia> september 29 2013 - your account was in ubuntu swearing in german
<subz3r0> well, more ppl where here while watching soccer and after that. but i think i know who was it. since only one listens french hip hop
<ikonia> I don't know what french hip hop has to do with your account swearing in #ubuntu in german on multiple occasions
<subz3r0> because i know who turned on this youtube link
<subz3r0> well i think so
<ikonia> ok, so I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu for you, however be aware that you are responsible for your account
<ikonia> if it is a problem again, it will just get re-banned and you will be held responsible for it
<ikonia> I've removed the ban for you
<subz3r0> i really dont think this is funny, since i had another thing on another web account, but did not know who was the funny guy
<ikonia> you should be ok to use #ubuntu now
<subz3r0> ikonia: thanks. later today will visit a birthday of a friend and the rest of us is there, too. so lets see whos gettin nervous :)
<subz3r0> bye
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (sgdfger)
<DJones> Bad lag, very bad lag
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-29
<ubottu> belkinsa called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<DJones> Looks like Energy is up to their usual trolling in #ubuntu
<DJones> 09:47 < Energy> hello little jew who take creation for african people because you are tightwad !!!
<sveta> yes, he has been on it for the last couple days randomly
<sveta> did anyone talk to him at all? given how weird other channels are, I suspect not…
<DJones> sveta: I didn't speak to him, it was a one liner in #u, from past experience if anybody makes comment about it or to him, he follows up with another similar line, ignoring it seemed the safest bet rather than waving a red rag, that approach seemed to work, I didn't see any further comment before I went out
<DJones> However I've seen bans/quiets/kline from physics/defocus/freenode over the last few days
<DJones> Madeline21 link was to a porn website
<bazhang> and klined
<IdleOne> all the *21 nicks link to porn
<IdleOne> I had banned *21!*@* but we got one user who complained (probably the one who runs the spam bots) and the ban was removed
<k1l> yep. what about forward  that ban and see how many false positives we get?
<IdleOne> we got only one, the complainer.
<IdleOne> I think a straight up ban is all that is needed, no need to forward them here so we can see the link 20 times a day
<k1l> thats what i would do. but i was told i ban/kick too much and too quick so the forward would be a midway solution
<IdleOne> like I said, I already tried the forward and all it gave us was one user who complained and that resulted in the spam starting over. I have not seen one single user with a *21 nick say anything except post porn spam
<IdleOne> but if you want to set a forward you are welcome to do so :)
<k1l> iirc i did set a *18 forward with the same result
<IdleOne> yup, they went from 18 to 21
<Korkel> Can I apply my ban?
<Korkel> I'm sorry 'bout what I did, learned a lesson.
<Flannel> Korkel: Hi.  Let me take a look.
<Korkel> Sure.
<Flannel> Oh, ok.  What on earth were you thinking? :)
<Korkel> No idea, I was wrong.
<Flannel> Alright, I expect it won't happen again?
<Korkel> Yes.
<Korkel> It will not happen again
<tomaw> do you guys want idoru in #ubuntu for a bit?
<tomaw> it should kill the nick spam fairly quickly
<tomaw> I joined it for now as it's getting a bit spammy. I'll remove it later but feel free to kick it
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Korkel> Flannel, any information?
<Flannel> Korkel: Hi, sorry.  Had some excitement elsewhere.
<Korkel> No problem. :P
<Flannel> Korkel: Can you please read and understand the IRC guidelines and let me know if you'll agree to follow them.
<Flannel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Korkel> Readed it when I was banned, so yes understood and accept.
<Flannel> Good, good.
<Flannel> Alright, give me a minute to remove the ban.
<Korkel> bans*
<Flannel> Yes.  I think I got them.  Please join #ubuntu and say something to verify.
<Korkel> »» Cannot join #ubuntu-nl (You are banned).
<Flannel> I have no control over #ubuntu-nl (this channel doesn't cover the loco channels), you'll want to talk to the operators for that channel in #ubuntu-irc
<Korkel> Ok
<Korkel> ty
<rww> ubottu: away > [AFK]def_anoch
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-22
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (tomhardy H0bbit)
<chaitime> hi
<chaitime> im banned in #ubuntu-offtopic but im the person who lives in this house and also uses Ubuntu
<chaitime> can I please be unbanned
<somsip> if chaitime comes in here asking to be unbanned, atfer telling him to come here, he called me a bastard in urdu. Just in case that helps his case.
<chaitime> thats not what it means
<chaitime> somsip, dont like you chutia
<Tm_T> chaitime: anything else we can help you with?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ubuntu127 said: ubottu thank you this is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756166/
<ubottu> samfreenode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-23
<bynarie> may i be unbanned from ubuntu
<bynarie> #ubuntu i mean
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server (whats up)
<Unit193> Yey!  It's my dear friend, HFSPLUS!
 * Pici sighs
 * Pici hands out the pliers
<k1l> ah nice one, looking into bantracker i see its the user going nuts from the 18th june.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-24
<JohnDoe1972> hey guys
<JohnDoe1972> bazhang why you ban me ?
<bazhang> john ask and quit
<Unit193> s/quit/part/
<Samul`> hi all
<Samul`> it looks like I have been banned from #ubuntu
<Samul`> I don't know why, tho
<Samul`> any online ops right now?
<Samul`> I'm trying to deal with a major problem on my main OS right now so I need some help on the #ubuntu channel but I cannot join it. I honestly don't know why I am banned but if there a valid reason just tell me and it won't be done again
<Samul`> I will keep waiting an answer in this channel. if there will ever be one... you know, I have a feeling that some ops are banning random people since I hadn't send any messages in that channel for days and I never noticed any ban on me. I don't understand such a behavior
<Samul`> *sent
<Pici> Samul`: It looks like you have been asked a few times to disable your awaynick changes,.
<Samul`> yeah and I also answered that person who asked me that it isn't up to me
<Samul`> since I'm not the admin of my bnc server
<Samul`> anyway I can set a rule on my client which makes me part the channel once I close it, thus avoiding that nick change
<Pici> That would work.
<Pici> I'll go ahead and remove the ban then.
<Samul`> thank you
<Pici> You're all set.
<Samul`> thank you again
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, virtuoso_ said: ubottu.. so cli is where I should start..
<cprofitt> morning all
<Pici> howdy
<popey> word
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iilezso said: !test is a command
<popey> Guest91245 smells like troll
<popey> wanting to watch pr0n
<Pici> h00k: hes been warned many times
<h00k> Pici: thought so
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu gambl0re wants to be offtopic - just wants to find an excuse to make noise
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> Pici: I'm a "fraud dude" in PMs too
<Pici> h00k: what does that even mean?
<h00k> I don't know, I /wc'd it
<h00k> there were more misspellings
<h00k> Pici: it included: your  a fraud dude
<h00k> "and you need an IRC client with decent spellcheck. Chrome will do that for you."
<h00k> I was tempted, as some sort of personal therapy, but decided it would not be appropriate."
<h00k> s/"//
<Pici> now hes in #ubuntu
<h00k> pffffchchch
<h00k> my /ar isn't working
<bazhang> freesingdroid is always demanding like that
<bazhang> plusz minus s
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-25
<bazhang> <tsoutseki> antonio__, copy paste the home folder
<bazhang> Thats gonna work!
<bazhang> @random twerk HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> ikr
<teward> ops are needed in #ubuntu - Bremmyfag is making noise and obsceneties
<tonyyarusso> teward: Sure it's #ubuntu?  I don't see anything.
<teward> tonyyarusso: went silent, but 11:53 was the incidents (my time, UTC-4)
<teward> [2015-06-25 11:53:21] <Bremmyfag> THAT FAGGOTFUCK METALEER IS BACK ON FREENODE ITS BOTCHLAB
<teward> and again at here:
<teward> [2015-06-25 11:54:47] <Bremmyfag> THAT FAGGOTFUCK METALEER IS BACK ON FREENODE ITS BOTCHLAB!!!!
<teward> and yes i know copypasting spam is bad
<teward> don't smack me plz :)
<tonyyarusso> ohhh, there they are - I'm blind.
<teward> observed: [2015-06-25 12:01:12] * Bremmyfag is now known as FUBotchlaB
<teward> (from #freenode)
<teward> tonyyarusso: happens to the best of us, but yes they're still there.  nick changed but still present
<teward> not doing anything probably because other reasons, but eh
<teward> 'course, #freenode is an interesting read right now with them xD
<tonyyarusso> Removed and added to hilight so I'll notice if it reoccurs
<teward> tonyyarusso: thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-26
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (caine)
<daftykins> kicking 'grinchier' would be nice due to some homophobic messages in PM :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Tm_T said: no testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Tm_T> wut?
<Tm_T> @whoami
<Tm_T> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<Tm_T> but I tried ):
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<histo> little hlelp in #ubuntu for ronjeremy
<Tm_T> histo: he's gone already with mighty hammer
<histo> k
<histo> ty
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (hagsgags sending rude pm's)
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <hypernova> unable to read super block blah blah blah
<bazhang> superb error reporting
<ikonia> fix it blah blah blah
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> just do blah blah blah and you'll be all set
 * popey blah blah blahs all over Pici 
<bazhang> @random blahblahblah emacs
<ubottu> blahblahblah
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-27
<bazhang> <HarrySacks> Does Canonical spy on what you do on your computer when you use ubuntu?
<bazhang> hfsplus I reckon
<bazhang> wubi is STILL on the 15.04???
<bazhang> how long to finally inter it?
<bazhang> !lxle
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> crunchbang and backtrack have ceased to exist
<bazhang> we could practically forget that near channel spanning factoid
<bazhang> YES I use 20pt fonts
<bazhang> DONT YOU JUDGE ME
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu cq-aux trying to get help to get around wifi limits by changing his mac
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <heikki_> it is a trade secret
<bazhang> sounds like asking for help is violating the nda
<bazhang> if he continues, I'm going to take action
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu heikki_ rude guy, rage quitting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> keeping an eye on -server
<ikonia> he won't join,
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (GotKlass`)
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (wal)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (wajael trolling)
<gheraint> gheraint sets modes [#ubuntu +q *!*@197.148.10.212] apparently it's been going a whle
<gheraint> *a while  too
<ubottu> darthanubis called the ops in #ubuntu (HeathLock)
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu (omlet)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-28
<bazhang> isnt musclez the one who tried to upgrade lib6c
<ikonia> I don't think so
<bazhang> that seems to be the exact same user who was doing the same for about two days in #debian
<ikonia> he's the guy who screwed up removing the kernel packages, then screwed his file system mixing packages and trying to delete them, tried to re-create it but forgot to mention it was encypted
<ikonia> is at a level where he doesn't know how to make a directory, but has been trying for 2 days to recover a messed up system
<bazhang> ie removed all of python/lib6c/something crucial 'by accident'
<ikonia> hitting #ubuntu #lvm #grub with the same questions, about 6 people have tried to help him
<bazhang> the story seems to get an upgrad on each telling
<bazhang> ie new confounding details
<ikonia> thats half the reason he's in a mess, he doesn't tell the whole situation until the damage is done
<bazhang> oh and its encrpted, after five hrs plus of trying to fix it
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> you only know once you spot his fstab
<ikonia> or you see the luks device
<bazhang> he, the debain guy and the trade secret guy all seem to have that in common
<bazhang> and its millions of vhosts
<bazhang> wait, its only three
<ikonia> I think that was just a little embarrasment he didn't know how his system worked
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> 15/20 mins and its fixed if started from scratch
<ikonia> this is why I don't understand why he won't even acknowledge it as an option
<ikonia> 2 days of just saying random things and typing commands blindly, getting nowhere
<ikonia> against backup + 20 minues + restore
<ikonia> it's getting a little annoying now as it's wasting others time just to be stubborn
<bazhang> or its intentional
<ikonia> I don't think it is
<ikonia> I think he's avoiding the restore option intentionally
<ikonia> but I don't think he's made this mess on purpose, just doing stuff he didn't understand
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> I meant the time wasting after the fact
<bazhang> its pretty hard to ignore the systam is nigh unusable at this stage
<bazhang> eric, bashing om and some others deserve credit for being this patient
<ikonia> yes, the total ignoring of the advice is being petty
<ikonia> rather than at least saying "I don't want to do that because X Y Z"
<ikonia> Eric and TJ- put in some solid effort
<ikonia> but 48 hours later, it's no moved a step forward
<bazhang> he has not responded for quite a while now
<ubottu> HarrySacks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<HarrySacks> !ops
<HarrySacks> HOW COME WE DONT TALK NO MORE
<HarrySacks> WE USE TO BE LIKE FAMILY
<bazhang> no caps please
<HarrySacks> THIS BULLSHIT CANT BE TRUE
<HarrySacks> why dont we talk no more?
<HarrySacks> we used to be like family
<HarrySacks> this bullshit cant be true
<HarrySacks> why would wal greens fire me for being drunk on the job?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (HarrySacks)
<ubottu> HarrySacks called the ops in #ubuntu (yes HFSPLUS is back)
<ubottu> HarrySacks called the ops in #ubuntu (why did HFSPLUS get fired from his job for being drunk)
<bazhang> <noob1> let me try to compile nvidia from source
<bazhang> does nvidia provide that?
<bazhang> <musclez> is there anyway i can pull up the logs on this as well?
<bazhang> wonder why he keeps asking for those
<bazhang> I would have reinstalled by now
<ikonia> @mark musclez 3 days of trying to fix the same problem - ignores advice, won't even acklowedge advice, just keeps asking for help to fix it his way, multiple peoples time wasted
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu musclez refuses to listen to anyone, put an operator on ignore, kick warned, returned complaining
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <bonhoeffer> and how would i use emacs?
<bazhang> with a hazmat suit?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-27
<keithzg> I appear to be banned from #ubuntu+1; Is it only for folks that are actual contributors, or do nattering nabobs like me in *theory* have access?
<valorie> it's a help channel open to those who need it, keithzg
<k1l> keithzg: its for support with the development release. but i dont see why you should be banned
<genii> k1l: keithzg and lordievader both are saying in #kubuntu-offtopic they seem to be banned from +1 but I can find no entries for either of them on the bantracker
<k1l> keithzg: do you try to join with a differen client?
<k1l> *t
<k1l> and i cant find any bans mathing on the banlist
<k1l> (in the channel)
<Pici> keithzg: what exact message do you get when you try to join?
<keithzg> Pici: [14:39] [474] keithzg #ubuntu+1 Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<k1l> yep, i just tested it with a webclient. i am banned too
<dax> keithzg: try again?
<dax> i just did a thing that shouldn't have fixed it, but...
<k1l> that was it
<keithzg> Yup, seems fine now
<dax> bizzare.
<Pici> dax: how long was that ban there for?
<dax> i set it yesterday
<Pici> weird.
<dax> someone want to explain to me how *!*@gateway/web/freenode/1.4?.* matches any of those people
<k1l> there were people joining in between
<keithzg> Hrmm, I'm keithzg@184.70.164.246 so it would appear that it's full-on regex?
<keithzg> ie. the "*!*@" matches "keithzg@", and then "gateway/web/freenode/1.4?.*" simplifies to "1.4?.*", "." matches (most) any character so "1.4" matched "184", and then ".*" matched the rest of my IP
<valorie> woah, that's so broad
<dax> that's not how it's supposed to work. i'm talking to mniip (freenode staff) about it
<keithzg> ...not gonna lie though, that doesn't quite work for "lordievad@sidious.student.utwente.nl" so I could be *entirely* off base there.
<keithzg> That's just the only way I can make the regex correspond.
<k1l> i vote for "ircd going mad" :)
<keithzg> heh, that's the most likely theory yet
<dax> current thought is bug, they're looking something up
<dax> Yep. It's a bug in IRCd-seven that's fixed in upstream charybdis, and triggered partially by me forgetting the ip. in that banmask
<Pici> dax: thanks for investigating
<dax> and here's me thinking i wasn't going to learn a new thing today :)
<k1l> "dear diary, today i broke the irc"
<ikonia> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello ikonia !
<ikonia> is there a reason you've joined #ubuntu-ops today ?
<pavlushka> ikonia: yep, to report some channel issue, but that's done, I forget to quit actually, :)
<ikonia> no big deal
<pavlushka> and they tell me to report it in #canonical-sysadmin
<pavlushka> :)
<ikonia> as long as your sorted/fixed now
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> ikonia: see ya then, tc
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-28
<k1l> that is a really bad way of running #freenode, imho. i see a lot more people asking their freenode questions in #ubuntu since they dont get voiced in #freenode.
<dax> That opinion has been expressed to staff and is one I agree with. They tend to not.
<dax> The answer is "then do /stats p and talk to staff directly". I get ignored when I point out staff often aren't on there, with data.
<dax> Add that to them deliberately keeping documentation about e.g. channel modes off the website, and you get Fun Times.
<dax> (because it's in the IRCd help. except the IRCd help is wrong because it's bad at optional modules)
<k1l> yep
<elky> the new staffers are at least temporarily good at putting themselves in /stats p, so it'll be interesting to see how long that lasts.
<dax> aye, that's the usual way of it
<dax> !away > Saulo
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Weird, I wonder what happened to automatic spam control in there
<Pici> Unit193: ^
<Myrtti> maybe it waited for Sigyn to act?
<Myrtti> idk
<Unit193> Slow spam, I should likely correct that a bit.
<tgm4883> Uh, weird request. Can someone come deal with HankTheAi in #ubuntu
<ikonia> of course
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> Valkyrie115> I don't recall what the command was though
<k1l_> i can hardly believe he is not trolling
<genii> It does seem difficult, yes
<tortib> i've been banned for about 6 months now was wondering when that's going to let up
<dax> Hi tortib. Which channel?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-29
<tortib> #ubuntu
<tortib> would like to use ubuntu on my lapto
<tortib> laptop, would like to get some support if required
<tortib> It's a certified ubuntu laptop so I don't think it will be a problem
<tortib> but just in case I would like to be unbanned please, I think 6 months is quite a long time
<elky> hi tortib, firstly, there are other ways to get support, such as askubuntu.com, if we can't resolve this now, that's an option for you, ok?
<elky> tortib: you seemed quite unwell in the ban log. Are you in a better headspace now?
<tortib> elky, yes
<tortib> yes, I am
<tortib> I will only ask ubuntu related questions or assist with ubuntu related questions as necessary
<elky> tortib: ok, have you refreshed yourself with the channel guidelines in the past few days?
<tortib> yes I have
<tortib> I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> ok thank you
<elky> and you understand if you have another meltdown that we'll have to remove you again for the sake of the channel, yes?
<tortib> Yes, but there wont be meltdowns any more in that channel from me
<tortib> So that point is...moot
<elky> good to hear
<elky> indeed, just clarifying
<elky> one minute please
<tortib> ok
<elky> tortib: please check that you can enter #ubuntu
<tortib> Thanks elky
<tortib> And thanks for being a part of a great distro such as ubuntu
<tortib> I'll join if I have any questions about the distro in the next coming weeks
<elky> okies, if there's nothing else, you can be on your way and keep safe
<tortib> you as well, goodbye.
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops tortib
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> thanks elky
<elky> np
<Pici> toblerone?
<valorie> yum!
<bazhang> 'how tu use linux like windows'
<bazhang> how to create MS db on linux
<bazhang> kallix seems to be confused about what to ask where
<k1l> "i want a windows just for free"
<k1l> but the windows xp one. i like the look
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> kallix does not even think that people are in more than one channel
<bazhang> <admin1> i need hack wifi
<k1l> !guidelines > tatertots
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-30
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<GeekNerd> Hello
<GeekNerd> ahoneybun,  bazhang,  CarlFK,  chu,  DalekSec,  Dave,  dax,  DJones,  elky,  Flannel,  funkyHat,  h00k,  hggdh,  IAmNotThatGuy,  IdleOne,  ikonia,  Jordan_U,  jrib1,  k1l_,  phunyguy,  Pici,  popey,  seednode,  tonyyarusso,  Unit193,  valorie,  wxl,  yofel,  keithzg,  ubottu,  ubuntulog:
<GeekNerd> I would like to be unbanned please
<popey> maybe don't ping the entire room?
<GeekNerd> sorry
<popey> @btlogin
<GeekNerd> i did leave a few out.... the staff
<GeekNerd> i figured I would not bug them
<GeekNerd> but I did not want to sit here bored all day
<GeekNerd> i really need back into the channel.  the ban is really old and i am surprised it did not expire yet
<popey> Why were you banned?
<GeekNerd> I do not even remember exactly, probably trolling in its most childish and petty form
<GeekNerd> I used to say pretty stupid stuff for attention
<GeekNerd> i'm matured a lot since then
<popey> I doubt that. The ban was 6 weeks ago.
<GeekNerd> oh
<popey> I'm not going to unban you, you don't seem to provide any meaningfully useful role in the channel.
<GeekNerd> well that is a long time, for an IRC ban
<GeekNerd> popey: I provide much useful input
<popey> I'm not about to argue with you when I can see your contributions in the logs.
<popey> So lets just stop this right now. I'm not about to unban you, so you can childishly mess about in our support channel.
<k1l_> A1108-Guest (1f486e93@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.31.72.110.147)
<k1l_> that is the same guy doing his religious insults spam and "advertising" trisquel. now he found #ubuntu-touch :/
<popey> "yay"
<k1l_> maybe he will pm you the next days and make some threats. at least he did to me, when i banned him from #ubuntu
<popey> he has already
<DJones> k1l_: Ithink that is the same guy that sent abusive messages to somsip fromdifferent ip addresses in #ubuntu earlier today
<k1l_> yep i it is. its even the same guy who did the same spam to me and other ops since 2016
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-01
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (h3x0r)
<DJones> I've removed the ban on noka set by Drone` for a paste that kept going
<Extreme21355> Hello, someone here?
<DJones> Hi Extreme21355
<Extreme21355> DJones: someone got auto channel banned from #ubuntu because he/she posted a log directly into the chat which split into multiple messages
<Extreme21355> DJones: is it possible to unban that person?
<Myrtti> and the ban was removed before you joined
<DJones> Yeah, already caught it and they've been unbanned
<Extreme21355> ok cool, thanks ;)
<DJones> No worries
<Extreme21355> DJones: I didn't know that person but it seems these OP's are very aware :)
<DJones> !paste > noka
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, b3d0u1n said: ubottu: mount directory is chmoded 777
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-03
<ubottu> akik called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> thats banworthy
<k1l_> told him to come in here to resolve that mute
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> keithzg_, hi
<bazhang> he gave it eight seconds in #freenode before quitting
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-29
<bazhang> the offtopic because others made me defense
<bazhang> such fun
<Pici> I wonder if anyone has complained about this yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1701068 in base-files (Ubuntu) "motd.ubuntu.com currently shows media item (HBO's Silicon Valley using Ubuntu)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Fuchs> yes, seen it in non-ubuntu channels
<Pici> Just saw it through HN
<Pici> Thankfully it seems easy to disable
<ikonia> it's pretty poor show
<ikonia> I'm surprised it's not had more noise made about it, but quite thankful too
<ikonia> I saw some "outrage" about it from Debian folk, a day or two ago
<Pici> Yeah, I'm not too pleased about it either.
<ikonia> "ubuntu for enterprise servers.....advertising netflix across your estate"
<ikonia> doesn't really treat the customers with respect.
<ikonia> you don't see Red Hat doing this sort of thing
<bazhang> most of those silicon valley probably run kali
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-26
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (kiriuha this spammer is back again)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-27
<nacc> Emery in #ubuntu being rather offensive
<nacc> happened again
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Emery)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (karthikalur__)
<el> the dude's on a nvidia domain and tried to join a channel which i guess is for nvidia people
<el> but of course it can't possibly be that he forgot a /join
<Unit193> Goodness me...
<Unit193> Seriously needs to calm down..
<el> i do not have faith in that happening
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-29
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TimeDoctor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nacc> please kick the bot in #ubuntu
<nacc> nm
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-01
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-28
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !tmux is tmux is a window manager for terminal sessions. See also !screen
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !pkg is <alias> !info
<Menzador|Work> pkg? What is this, Solaris?
<lhavelund> lol
<Menzador|Work> Also why would screen be a see-also for tmux? they're 2 completely different terminal multiplexers
<Pici> well, they are pretty much the only choices
<Menzador|Work> that don't require a GUI, anyway
<hggdh> Menzador|Work: byobu still offers both screen and tmux integration
 * Menzador|Work tries to remember if !multiplexer is a thing
<Menzador|Work> had enough of stoned
<Menzador|Work> it was infrequent enough until that last bit where they just started rambling
<Menzador|Work> also, force-part needs fixing, it doesn't parse spaces
<Menzador|Work> (all this in #u-o, just writing this in for record-keeping)
<dax> REMOVE, like KICK and other IRC commands that take a multi-word argument, needs a : before the reason parameter
<dax> I have no idea how your client does it, but by the time it gets to the server it needs to look like e.g. KICK #ubuntu-offtopic sillyperson :go away thanks
<dax> s/KICK/REMOVE/
<dax> so if you have an alias or opscript or something, it probably just needs an extra : in it somewhere
<Menzador|Work> Oh, I was just missing a T_NEKUDOT :P
<Menzador|Work> lo and behold, the T_NEKUDOT was missing
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-29
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, OerHeks said: ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-30
<HFSPLUS> I purpose that we ban all LGBT people, do you agree with me?
<CarlFK> HFSPLUS: This channel is for operator/abuse questions, please part the channel.
<HFSPLUS> fuck you
<hggdh> HFSPLUS: anything else we can do for you>
<hggdh> ?
<HFSPLUS> yeah
<HFSPLUS> ban me
<hggdh> why?
<HFSPLUS> cuz i aint parting until im banned
<hggdh> HFSPLUS: ah, ok. In a few, sorta busy right now with less trivial things
<hggdh> HFSPLUS: should not be long now
<valorie> that (ab)user is always such a cheerful presence
<lhavelund> heh
<hggdh> oh, they left. Was going to say I was almost ready to ban them
<valorie> never works - they are just another boring abuser
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-22
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-23
<sarnold> this guy just says something useless every few hours:
<sarnold> Tue 23 01:35:53 < nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/56Zx7kdcYh/
<CarlFK> sarnold: weird indeed.  thanks.
<el> that looks like a serial code
<el> or license code
<dax> https://twitter.com/vectralounge/status/1275225869590593537
<el> wtf
<hggdh> potentially not good
<hggdh> how about ban & forward
<dax> https://rinaldimunir.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/kebakaran-di-labtek-iii-teknik-industri-itb/#comment-15278 and here it is in 2013, with nick = commenter name
<dax> +1
<dax> oh, they did the same thing in #ubuntu in 2013 and 2017 lol
<el> they've literally never said anything of value in the past year and they've been hovering around for at least a year
<dax> el: opinion on banforward?
<el> not sure forward is going to achieve anything tbh
<dax> might be fun at least
<dax> can always change it
<el> fair enough
<dax> sarnold: ty for bringing it to our attention
<CarlFK> el: same tweet every day for ... 19.6K Tweets   I'm not going to look at all those.
<el> CarlFK: yeeah
<el> i held pagedown for a bit and gave up
<dax> @comment 80047 weird behavior, no redeeming content, did the same thing in 2013 and 2017, appears to be doing it around the internet
<ubottu> Comment added.
<el> did it another few secs and feb26 last year is when they flipped
<el> oh wait no that was just a break in the schedule, they did the same for ages before that
<dax> oh wait it's the same tweet each time wth
<el> yep
<el> except for basically feb26 and one day a few weeks earlier that i've found so far
<el> how it's not been flagged as spam idk
<el> the differing tweets are pastes from elsewhere best i can tell
<el> just random sentences
<dax> because twitter is useless at antiabuse lol
<el> Apr 22, 2018 is the oldest tweet
<el> images still on the account from before they deleted all the earlier tweets
<genii> Interesting
<genii> Was DOD324904 also one in their series?
<el> not in the 6 codes they've been repeating for years
<el> i think they're currency serial numbers
<el> the photos i mentioned had photos of other currency serials which match the format
<genii> http://jamminurulistiqomah.blogspot.com/2013/10/ all 6 are here plus the one I just mentioned, most also seem to be associated with names, like user IDs
<genii> ( fairly far down on the page)
<el> name on the comment matches
<el> and those look like they are receipts. so fits with bill serials
<genii> Curious stuff
<el> yeah
<ubottu> doubledutch called the ops in #xubuntu ()
